# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ >  Հ1 - Հանրային Հեռուստաընկերություն

## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> - Արաբական հեռուստաընկերություն Ալ Զա... Ալ Զաիրա... ներեցեք Ալ Զազիրան այսօր հաղորդեց... 
> 
> Դժվար չի պատկերացնել վիճակս: Սկզբում   Հետո էլ  Առաջին ալիք է, իսկ լրագրողները Ալ Ջազիրա հեռուստաընկերության անունը չգիտեն  
> 
> Այդ ամենը շարունակվեց բազմաթիվ սայթաքումներով, վերջն էլ.
> - Այսքանը, կհանդի... Ցտեսություն:


Հաղորդավարը Կարեն Ալիխանյանն է: Դեռ սկսնակ է իր գործում, ու նման կարճ ժամանակում նման արդյունքը համարվում է փայլուն... Ուղղակի չես պատկերացնում ինչպիսի պատասխանատվություն է ու ինչպիսի լարվածություն...Կողքից հավատա , շատ հեշտ է դիտվում ,բայց իրականում  դաժան աշխատանք է: Հետո վարողները անընդհատ կատարելագործվում են, պարապ չեն մնում...
Կարիք չկա խիստ դատելու, որովհետև Հայլուրը ոչ թոք շոու է ոչ էլ ժամանցային ծրագիր...


*Մոդերատորական: Թեման առանձնացվել է* Հեռուստալրագրողների «հանճարեղությունը» թեմայից:

----------


## Մելիք

> Կարիք չկա խիստ դատելու, որովհետև Հայլուրը ոչ թոք շոու է ոչ էլ ժամանցային ծրագիր...


Հենց խիստ դատելու կարիք կա, որովհետև ոչ թոք շոու է, ոչ էլ ժամանցային ծրագիր: Պետք ա նորմալ լրագրողներ վերցնեն: Բայց դե երևի "Հայլուրում" էլ, ոնց որ մնացած պետական հիմնարկներում ԽԾԲ-ով են գործի ընդունվում: Մի հատ երևույթ կա ընդեղ, ներվերիս դեղն ա. էն օտար խաղերի ջահելը;

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> Հենց խիստ դատելու կարիք կա, որովհետև ոչ թոք շոու է, ոչ էլ ժամանցային ծրագիր: Պետք ա նորմալ լրագրողներ վերցնեն: Բայց դե երևի "Հայլուրում" էլ, ոնց որ մնացած պետական հիմնարկներում ԽԾԲ-ով են գործի ընդունվում: Մի հատ երևույթ կա ընդեղ, ներվերիս դեղն ա. էն օտար խաղերի ջահելը;


Խոսքը հենց իրա մասինա, ու ինքը կարգին սկսելա :Think:  
Նենց հեշտ եք պատկերացնում կարգին լրագրողը :Think:  
ՀԱզար հոգի գնում գալիս են չեն կարում վարեն, իսկ Կարենը շատ կարճ Ժամանակում վերապատրաստվեց , որովհետև տվյալ պահին անհրաժեշտ էր շտապ ......
Ուղղակի շուտ ու միանգամից մտավ եթեր, հաստատ մի վախտ հետո լրիվ նորմալ կլինի, ու վերջապես, սաղնել սենցեն սկսել :Angry2: 
 միանգամից լրագրող ու հաղորդավար չեն դառնում...
Մի քննադատեք, եթե պատկերացում չունեք ինչնեք քննադատում...

----------


## Մելիք

> Խոսքը հենց իրա մասինա, ու ինքը կարգին սկսելա 
> Նենց հեշտ եք պատկերացնում կարգին լրագրողը 
> ՀԱզար հոգի գնում գալիս են չեն կարում վարեն, իսկ Կարենը շատ կարճ Ժամանակում վերապատրաստվեց , որովհետև տվյալ պահին անհրաժեշտ էր շտապ ......
> Ուղղակի շուտ ու միանգամից մտավ եթեր, հաստատ մի վախտ հետո լրիվ նորմալ կլինի, ու վերջապես, սաղնել սենցեն սկսել
>  միանգամից լրագրող ու հաղորդավար չեն դառնում...
> Մի քննադատեք, եթե պատկերացում չունեք ինչնեք քննադատում...


Որ ինքը հանճարեղ լրագրողա, դրա մասին խոսք չկա, մենակ թե լավ կլներ, որ իրանց տան լուսամուտից հաղորդումներ վարեր:

----------


## Artgeo

> Հաղորդավարը Կարեն Ալիխանյանն է: Դեռ սկսնակ է իր գործում, ու նման կարճ ժամանակում նման արդյունքը համարվում է փայլուն...





> - Արաբական հեռուստաընկերություն Ալ Զա... Ալ Զաիրա... ներեցեք Ալ Զազիրան այսօր հաղորդեց...


Դե եթե էս փայլուննա պատկերացնում եմ, ինչնա ոչ փայլուն




> Ուղղակի չես պատկերացնում ինչպիսի պատասխանատվություն է ու ինչպիսի լարվածություն...Կողքից հավատա , շատ հեշտ է դիտվում ,բայց իրականում  դաժան աշխատանք է:


Դա նրա աշխատանքն է  :Wink:  




> Հետո վարողները անընդհատ կատարելագործվում են, պարապ չեն մնում...
> Կարիք չկա խիստ դատելու, որովհետև Հայլուրը ոչ թոք շոու է ոչ էլ ժամանցային ծրագիր..


.

Մի բանա կատարելագործվել, ու այլ բան Առաջին ալիքով հաղորդավար դառնալ  :Wink:  
Վայ, բա ես գիտեի թոք շոու ա, փաստորեն թոք շոուերի վարողներին ավելի խիստ պետք է քննադատե՞լ  :Shok:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Այսինքն ձեր կարծիքով իրավունք չունի հա սխալվելու՞՞՞

----------


## Մելիք

Էդ տղեն իրավունք չուներ Հայլուրում հայտնվելու:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> Էդ տղեն իրավունք չուներ Հայլուրում հայտնվելու:


Համաձայն եմ, ինքը պիտի բարի գիշեր վարեր, բայց միչև իրա հայտնվելը նենց դեմքեր էին հայտնվում, որոնց համեմատ ինքը ուղղակի հայտնությունա…

----------


## Artgeo

Դրանով էդ տղեն պրոֆֆեսիոնալ չի դառնում  :Wink: 
Համ էլ էս թեմայում խոսում ենք սխալների ու վրիպակներ, ոչ թե այն մասին, թե ինչպես է Հայ-ը պաշտպանում իր ընկերներին  :Wink:

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

> Որ ինքը հանճարեղ լրագրողա, դրա մասին խոսք չկա, մենակ թե լավ կլներ, որ իրանց տան լուսամուտից հաղորդումներ վարեր:


 :LOL:  
Էսօրվա լուրերը կարծես թե ինքն էր վարում: Նախ նրա արտաքին տեսքը ( անմեղիկ աչիկները , հուշտ եղած կեցվածքը) և մեղմ ձայնը չեն համապատասխանում քաղաքական լուրերի հաղորդավարին: Էնպիսի տպավորություն է,  կարծես արաբական տեռորիստական կադրերից հետո քիչ է մնում լացի : 
Հայ մենք չպիտի քննադատենք, մի պարզ պաճառով, որ դու Հ1-ի հետ կապեր ունե՞ս: Ինչ կա էն ենք ասում, ինչի ես էդքան սրտիդ մոտ ընդունում: Ոչ մի աշխատանք էլ հեշտ չի, եթե ի վիճակի չեն թող ուրիշ մասնագիտություն ընտրեն, թե՞ գիտեին հաղորդավար դարձած պետք է ծնվեին ....Հ1-ում պրոֆեսիոնալ հաղորդավար շատ քիչ կա ( եթե իհարկե ընդհանրապես կա...մի Արտակ Հերիքյանն ու Տաթևիկն  են քչից շատից) : Հատկապես լուրերի ( այն էլ Հ1-ի) հաղորդավարը իրավունքն չունի ուղիղ եթերում հաղորդավարություն սովորել , ուղիղ եթերը այլևս փորձադաշտ չի , և ամեն տեսակի խղճուկ արդարացումները ավելի քցում այդ ալիքի  հեղինակությունը

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Այ ձեր ցավը տանեմ, ինձ ոչ ընկեր են ոչ էլ հարազատ, սրտներիդ ուզածի չափով քննադատեք, ուղղակի ջղայնանում եմ , որ քմծիծաղով են վերաբերվում նման բաներին, 
Մարդիկ աշխատում են, ուզում են լավը լինեն...էտ ձգտումը անգնահատելի արժանիքա:
Ինչ վերաբերվումա մակարդակին , որակին, ճիշտա չկա, եթե ուզում եք ավելի պատկերավոր ասեմ :Smile:   մեր ժուռնալիստիկան սաղմնային վիճակումա :Smile:  
10տօկօս մաքսիմում առաջընթաց, բայց վերջերս տեմպա նկատվում, արտասահմանցի մասնագետների շնորհիվ, շուտով կլինեն նորություններ,«հույսով եմ»
Էսքանը :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo

> Այ ձեր ցավը տանեմ, ինձ ոչ ընկեր են ոչ էլ հարազատ, սրտներիդ ուզածի չափով քննադատեք, ուղղակի ջղայնանում եմ , որ քմծիծաղով են վերաբերվում նման բաներին, 
> Մարդիկ աշխատում են, ուզում են լավը լինեն...էտ ձգտումը անգնահատելի արժանիքա:
> Ինչ վերաբերվումա մակարդակին , որակին, ճիշտա չկա, եթե ուզում եք ավելի պատկերավոր ասեմ  մեր ժուռնալիստիկան սաղմնային վիճակումա 
> 10տօկօս մաքսիմում առաջընթաց, բայց վերջերս տեմպա նկատվում, արտասահմանցի մասնագետների շնորհիվ, շուտով կլինեն նորություններ,«հույսով եմ»
> Էսքանը


Նոր չի, 50 տարուց ավել պատմություն ունի։
Էլի թող ձգտեն ու թող լինեն, բայց որ եթերում, այն էլ Առաջին ալիքի։
Առաջին ալիքում ընդհանրապես առաջընթաց չեմ նկատում, բացի մի քիչ ներդրումներից ու ալիքի ստիլի որակի բարձրացումից

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> Նոր չի, 50 տարուց ավել պատմություն ունի։
> Էլի թող ձգտեն ու թող լինեն, բայց որ եթերում, այն էլ Առաջին ալիքի։
> Առաջին ալիքում ընդհանրապես առաջընթաց չեմ նկատում, բացի մի քիչ ներդրումներից ու ալիքի ստիլի որակի բարձրացումից


Առաջընթաց չկա որովհետև ամբողջ եթերաժամը սպանում են չստացված կրկնօրինակումներով… հեղինակային շատ քիչ փորձեր են լինում, էնել լավ չեն ստացվում...
Բայց հիմա դրա վրա են աշխատում...հուսովեմ , լավ կլինի...

----------


## Riddle

> Առաջընթաց չկա որովհետև ամբողջ եթերաժամը սպանում են *չստացված* կրկնօրինակումներով…





> Բայց ինչնա անբնական՞՞՞
> Ուրիշ ավելի կարգին թարգմանություն հանդիպել ե՞ս:
> Լրիվ *տեղը տեղին պրոֆեսսիոնալ մակարդակով* թարգմանում են, լրիվ էմոցիաներով, համարյա անկեղծ...


Էխ… :Smile:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> Էխ…


Չստացված կրկնօրինակումները հաղորդումների, շոուների մասին էր ... :Smile:

----------


## Lapterik

Էրեխեք ու՞մ մասին ա խոսքը: Ես չեմ տեսել, էլ երբ ա վարելու ինքը, ասեք նայեմ:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> Էրեխեք ու՞մ մասին ա խոսքը: Ես չեմ տեսել, էլ երբ ա վարելու ինքը, ասեք նայեմ:


Ընդհանրապես...

----------


## Lapterik

> Ընդհանրապես...


Չէ հայլուրի նոր վարողի մասին եմ ասում, ով ա՞: Անունը ինձ ոչինչ չասեց: Ի՞նչ հացորդում ա վարել նախկինում: :Think:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> Չէ հայլուրի նոր վարողի մասին եմ ասում, ով ա՞: Անունը ինձ ոչինչ չասեց: Ի՞նչ հացորդում ա վարել նախկինում:


Օտար խաղերի ԿԱրենը

----------


## Sergey

Դե ոչինչ, կսովորի դեռ «սուֆլյորից» կարդալ։

----------


## Lapterik

> Օտար խաղերի ԿԱրենը


Վայ ետ տղան ինձ ոնց դուր չի գալիս, ինքը Օտար խաղերը չեր կարողանում կարգին վարեր, հիմա արդեն հայլուրի վարող ա՞: Չեմ կարծում, որ երկար մնա, այ կարգին հաղորդավար էր Արտակ Առաքելյանը( եթե չեմ սխալվում), կարծեմ հիմա չի աշխատում: Բայց կարծում եմ, որ լուրեր այնուամենայնիվ պետքա լուրջ մարդ վարի: Իսկ ինքը ինձ վրա լուրջ մարդու տպավորություն չի թողել: Չնայած հնարավոր ա, որ իրա համար ամեն ինչ դեռ առջևում ա: :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   Ու ինչ վորաբերվում ա հաղորդավար ծնվելուն, ապա կան մարդիկ, որոնք ծնվել են հենց հաղորդավար լինելու համար:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> վայ ետ տցեն ինձ ոնց դուր չի գալիս, ինքը Ոտար խաղերը չեր կարոցանում կարգին վարեր, հիմա արդեն հայլուրի վարող ա՞: Չեմ կարծում, որ երկար մնա, այ կարգին հաղորդավար էր Արտակ Առաքելյանը( եթե չեմ սխալվում), կարծեմ հիմա չի աշխատում: Բայց կարծում եմ, որ լուրեր այնուամենայնիվ պետքա լուրջ մարդ վարի: Իսկ ինքը ինձ վրա լուրջ մարդու տպավորություն չի թողել: Չնայած հնարավոր ա, որ իրա համար ամեն ինչ դեռ առջևում ա:


Արտակ ԱԼեքսանյանի հետ ես երևի...գնաց սովորելու, Ամերիկա:Կվերադառնա դեռ...
Վարողների մեջ էլ լուրջ մարդ չկա , բոլորն էլ ջրիկ են :LOL:  Բացի Կարենից, էնել հլա կբացվի :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo

> Դե ոչինչ, կսովորի դեռ «սուֆլյորից» կարդալ։


Սուֆյոլրից կարդալու մասին չեմ խոսում  :Smile:  Լրատվական (դե տենց են ասում) ծրագրի վարողա մեկը, ով Ալ Ջազիրա հեռուստաընկերության անունը առաջին անգամ ա կարդում:




> Օտար խաղերը չեր կարողանում կարգին վարեր, հիմա արդեն հայլուրի վարող ա՞:


Թե չէ Օտար խաղերը կարգին հաղորդում ա ...

----------


## Lapterik

> Արտակ ԱԼեքսանյանի հետ ես երևի...գնաց սովորելու, Ամերիկա:Կվերադառնա դեռ...
> Վարողների մեջ էլ լուրջ մարդ չկա , բոլորն էլ ջրիկ են Բացի Կարենից, էնել հլա կբացվի


Հա հա, հենց իրա մասին ա խոսքս: Կյանքում լուրջ կամ ջրիկ լինելը նկատի չունեմ, նկատի ունեմ էն, ինչ ես էկրանից այս կողմ տեսնում եմ:Դե լավ հիմա մի հայլուր էլ նայող լինենք  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  Իհարկե սա կատակ էր:

----------


## Մելիք

> Արտակ ԱԼեքսանյանի հետ ես երևի...


Այ էդ նորմալ լրագրող Էր, ինձ էլ էր դուր գալիս:

----------


## Aida

> Սուֆյոլրից կարդալու մասին չեմ խոսում  Լրատվական (դե տենց են ասում) ծրագրի վարողա մեկը, ով Ալ Ջազիրա հեռուստաընկերության անունը առաջին անգամ ա կարդում:


Սպանիր թողիր դու էլ, մի հատ հեռուստաընկերության անուն գիտես համարում ես քեզնից էն կողմ չկա: Էդքան լավ բոլոր հեռուստաընկերությունների անունը գիտես ու էդքան խելոք ես ի՞նչ ես անում ստեղ: Գնա էդ հաղորդումը ինքդ էլ վարի: Կարելի ա մտածել դու ամեն ինչ միանգամից ես սովորել:

----------


## Մելիք

Աիդա ջան , էդ խի՞ ներվերդ տեղի տվեցին: Հո բարեկամ-մարեկամ չի՞:  :Shok:

----------


## Aida

> Աիդա ջան , էդ խի՞ ներվերդ տեղի տվեցին: Հո բարեկամ-մարեկամ չի՞:


Չէ բարեկամ չի, ոչ ընկեր ա, ոչ էլ ծանոթ:

----------


## Artgeo

> Սպանիր թողիր դու էլ, մի հատ հեռուստաընկերության անուն գիտես համարում ես քեզնից էն կողմ չկա: Էդքան լավ բոլոր հեռուստաընկերությունների անունը գիտես ու էդքան խելոք ես ի՞նչ ես անում ստեղ: Գնա էդ հաղորդումը ինքդ էլ վարի: Կարելի ա մտածել դու ամեն ինչ միանգամից ես սովորել:


Այն ինչ ես գիտեմ, գիտեմ ինձ համար, այն ինչ չգիտեմ սովորում ու իմանում եմ: Դա ուրիշ հարց ու պատմություն ա, ի դեպ ես քեզ չեմ վիրավորել ու չեմ պատրասվում քո պես, անծանոթ մարդուն վիրավորել, կներես, դաստիրակությունս ու կրթվածությունս չի թույլատրում:
Չգիտեի, որ օրական 127 անգամ 197 ալիքով, 243 թերթում և 174 ռադիոալիքով հիշատակվող ալիքի անունը իմանալը խելացիության նշան է: Եթե քո համար այդպես է, ապա դա այլ հարց է, համենայն դեպս մերսի հաճոյախոսության համար:
Ի՞նչ եմ անում այստեղ: Հետաքրքիր ու տարօրինակ հարց էր, սակայն հաշվի առնելով նախորդ գրածներդ, հատուկ քո համար կպատասխանեմ: Ֆորումում շփվում ու ծանոթանում եմ հետաքրքիր մարդկանց հետ, իմանում նորություններ և պարզապես հանգստանում ու հետաքրքիր ժամանակ անց կացնում: Իհարկե մեկ-մեկ պատահում են տափակ ու տգետ մարդիկ, բայց նրանց հիմնականում ուշադրություն չեմ դարձնում: Բայց դե բացառություններ լինում են ու ստիպված եմ լինում երկար պոստերով բացատրություններ տալ: 
Ինչ վերաբերվում է հաղորդում վարելուն, ապա ասեմ, որ ես առայժմ հաղորդավար չեմ:
Միանգամից ոչ ոք ոչ մի բան չի սովորում, բայց մինչև օդանավը օդ բարձրացնելը, օդաչուն սովորում է լավ թռչել, մինչև մեծ բեմ դուրս գալը սովորում են փոքր դահլիճներում կամ հարևանների ու բարեկամների առջև, մինչև երկիրը ներկայացնող հեռուստաալիքի եթեր դուրս գալը երկար ժամանակ տեղական կաբելային կամ ոչ այնքան ալիքներով ու ստուդիաներով ես անցնում: Այդպես է նոռմալ երկրներում ու նոռմալ մարդկանց գիտակցության մեջ: Այդպես է, եթե դու իհարկե հանճար չես, իսկ մեր իրականության մեջ գրեթե բոլոր անճարները չգիտես ինչու իրենց հանճար են պատկերացնում:

----------


## Ծով

հալալ ա Կարենչիկին…
երեք էջ իրեն եք նվիրել…այդ պատիվն էլ ունեցավ :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> հալալ ա Կարենչիկին…
> երեք էջ իրեն եք նվիրել…այդ պատիվն էլ ունեցավ


Վատ տղա չի, ուղղակի ինչ որ  օտար խաղերա տալիս :LOL:

----------


## Ծով

Բայց Ֆելոն դեմք ա չէ՞…դիմախաղը սպանում ա :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> Բայց Ֆելոն դեմք ա չէ՞…դիմախաղը սպանում ա


Ֆելոյի թարգմանություններն են լավը, կարգին դերի մեջ է մտնում :Smile:

----------


## Ծով

Ի դեպ, ինքը կյանքում էլ ա տենց համով դեպք ու դեմք… :LOL:  
որ ինքը չվարեր Օտար խաղերը գոնե մեկ-մեկ  չէի նայի…ահագին ծիծաղում եմ …

----------


## Aida

> Այն ինչ ես գիտեմ, գիտեմ ինձ համար, այն ինչ չգիտեմ սովորում ու իմանում եմ: Դա ուրիշ հարց ու պատմություն ա, ի դեպ ես քեզ չեմ վիրավորել ու չեմ պատրասվում քո պես, անծանոթ մարդուն վիրավորել, կներես, դաստիրակությունս ու կրթվածությունս չի թույլատրում:
> Չգիտեի, որ օրական 127 անգամ 197 ալիքով, 243 թերթում և 174 ռադիոալիքով հիշատակվող ալիքի անունը իմանալը խելացիության նշան է: Եթե քո համար այդպես է, ապա դա այլ հարց է, համենայն դեպս մերսի հաճոյախոսության համար:
> Ի՞նչ եմ անում այստեղ: Հետաքրքիր ու տարօրինակ հարց էր, սակայն հաշվի առնելով նախորդ գրածներդ, հատուկ քո համար կպատասխանեմ: Ֆորումում շփվում ու ծանոթանում եմ հետաքրքիր մարդկանց հետ, իմանում նորություններ և պարզապես հանգստանում ու հետաքրքիր ժամանակ անց կացնում: Իհարկե մեկ-մեկ պատահում են տափակ ու տգետ մարդիկ, բայց նրանց հիմնականում ուշադրություն չեմ դարձնում: Բայց դե բացառություններ լինում են ու ստիպված եմ լինում երկար պոստերով բացատրություններ տալ: 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է հաղորդում վարելուն, ապա ասեմ, որ ես առայժմ հաղորդավար չեմ:
> Միանգամից ոչ ոք ոչ մի բան չի սովորում, բայց մինչև օդանավը օդ բարձրացնելը, օդաչուն սովորում է լավ թռչել, մինչև մեծ բեմ դուրս գալը սովորում են փոքր դահլիճներում կամ հարևանների ու բարեկամների առջև, մինչև երկիրը ներկայացնող հեռուստաալիքի եթեր դուրս գալը երկար ժամանակ տեղական կաբելային կամ ոչ այնքան ալիքներով ու ստուդիաներով ես անցնում: Այդպես է նոռմալ երկրներում ու նոռմալ մարդկանց գիտակցության մեջ: Այդպես է, եթե դու իհարկե հանճար չես, իսկ մեր իրականության մեջ գրեթե բոլոր անճարները չգիտես ինչու իրենց հանճար են պատկերացնում:


Անկեղծ եմ ասում հեչ չեմ ուզում շարունակեմ, բայց չեմ կարա չասեմ, որ ինքդ քեզ հակասում ես:

----------


## Պանդուխտ

թոք շոու = ջիգար շու՞ն, թէ talk show զրոյց ցոյց, խօսացոյց, ասք, խօսք, ճառ, բեմասաց, հարցազրոյց, հազար ու մի հայկական տարբերակ կարելի է գործածել: Անգլերը ե՞րբ եւ ու՞ր show բառը արտասանում են շոոոոոոոու ձեւով չ'հասկացայ:
վախտ = պահ, ժամանակ, շրջան, ընթացք, տեւողութիւն
տեռորիստական կադրերից = ահաբեկչական տեսարաններից
արժանիքա – արժանիք է(ա)
մաքսիմում = առաւելագոյն
աստիլ ?? styl = կերպ, ձեւ, ոճ
էկրանից = պաստառից
նորմալ = բնական
ստեղ = այս տեղ 
ներվերդ = ջիղերդ
հեչ = երբէք

----------


## քաղաքացի

Արդյոք գիտե՞ք, թե «Հ1»-ը ինչ է հեռարձակում արբանյակային ցանցում:
Ես գտնվում էի Եվրոպայում և ուզում էի հայկական հաղորդում նայել…
Միացնում եմ հեռուստացույցը և հայկական ալիքներից միայն «Հ1»-ն է, որը հատուկ սփյուռքի համար տարբերվում է Հայաստանի «Հ1»-ից: Փորձեցի շաբաթական միջին հաշվարկ անել և ստացվեց, որ օրվա եթերաժամի ընթացքում լինում է 2-3 անգամ երաժշտական ծրագիր, նույնքան լատին-ամերիկյան սերյալներ (օճառային օպերաներ), 1 անգամ սփյուռքահայության նվիրված հաղորդում, 4 անգամ խոհանոցային, ճաշ պատրաստելու դասեր, որը նայելուց ախորժակդ կորում է և ամենակարևորը «Հայլուր»-ը, որը նայում եմ միայն եղանակի տեսության համար: Ինչպես նկատեցիք ծրագիրը հազիվ օրվա կեսը կարող է զբաղեցնել, իսկ մնացած կեսը լցնում են ամենահարմար և շահութաբեր միջոցով՝ «գովազդով»:

Հ.Գ.  «Հ1»-ը Հայաստանի հանրային ալիքն է:

----------


## Artgeo

> Հ.Գ.  «Հ1»-ը Հայաստանի հանրային ալիքն է:


Հ1-ը Հայաստանի հանրային ալիքը *չէ։*  Այն ընդամենը «Առաջին» ալիքն է, բայց ոչ հանրային։ «Առաջինը» «հանրայինից» տարբերվում է նպատակով։ «Առաջինը» ծառայում է կլանին, իսկ հանրայինը՝ հանրությանը։ Ըստ այդմ Հայաստանում* հանրային* ալիք գոյություն չունի։
Ինչ վերաբերվում է եթերին, ապա զարմանալու ոչինչ չկա։ Ինքս բազմիցս անդրադարձել եմ այդ հարցին։ Նույնն են բողոքում նաև բազմաթիվ այլ հայ հեռուստադիտողներ։ Մեջբերեմ նրանցից մի քանիսը, որոնք «Ազգի» միջոցով ուղղվել էին «Հ1»-ի խորհրդի նախագահ Ալեքսան Հարությունյանին։




> Համլետ Մազմանյան , Վրաստան, 2007-01-03 12:47:21 , IP: 172.17.5.227 217.113.15.194
> Հարց - Չնայած դժվար է, սակայն կաշխատեմ "անպարկեշտ գրություններ" չօգտագործել: Ինձ միշտ հետաքրքրել է, թե ինչու՞ ամեն ինչ անում եք, որպեսզի Հ1-ի արբանյակով հեռարձակվող հաղորդումները լինեն տաղտկալի ու ոչ դիտարժան: Առավոտից երեկո անվերջանալի սերիալներ, մուլտիկներ, բորբոսնած, Նիկոլի թվի ֆրանսիական ֆիլմեր, "Հայլուր"-ով էլ՝ սուտ լուրեր։ Ահա ձեր ցուցադրածի սահմանափակ ցանկը, հարգարժան պրն. Հարությունյան:
> 
> Ասացեք, խնդրեմ, ո՞րն է Ձեր նպատակը: Մոռացե՞լ եք, որ Հ1-ի արբանյակային հաղորդումները հիմնականում դիտում են սփյուռքահայերը, իսկ նրանց այս ամենը, մեղմ ասած, հետաքրքիր չէ, մեծարգո պրն. Հարությունյան:
> 
> Ու վերջում ուզում եմ տեղեկանալ, թե դուք ո՞ր ալիքն եք սիրում դիտել ընդհանրապես ու կդիտեի՞ք արբանյակով ձեր հաղորդածները :
> 
> Մովսես Մանչերեսյան Լիբանան, Բեյրութ, 2007-22-02 23:25:47 , IP: 193.227.170.185 194.126.21.2
> Հարց -Պարոն Հարությունյան, տեղյակ եք, որ սփյուռքի մեծամասնությունը խայտառակություն կհամարե հանրային հեռատեսիլի ծրագրերը։ Մի՞թե Դուք նկատի չեք առնում Սփյուռքը, մի՞թե տեղյակ չեք, որ շնորհիվ արբայնակային կապի այսօր հեռատեսիլ կդիտե ավելի շատ մարդ սփյուռքի մեջ, քան Հայաստանի մեջ, քանի որ ավելի շատ հայ դուրսը կապրե, քան ներսը։ Չե՞ք մտածել Սփյուռքի համար ծրագրեր ընելու եւ դուրսի համար արձակվող հաղորդումները հսկելու։
> ...


Ալեքսան Հարությունյանի «դիվանագիտական» պատասխանները կարող եք կարդալ «Ազգի» ինտերնետային կայքում http://www.azg.am/print_new.php?num=0000000202&lang=AR ։

Ձեր ուշադրությունն եմ ուզում հրավիրել ամենազավեշտալի «Հ1»-յան պատասխանին։




> Հովակիմ Հարությունյան, Բրյուսել, Բելգիա, 2007-25-02 21:11:57 , IP: 81.247.214.234
> Հարց - Հ1-ի որոշ թերություններ կուզենայի ձեր շնորհիվ վերացվեր։ Մյուս ալիքների համեմատ Հ1-ի ձայնը շատ ցածր է։ Էկրանը, կարծես, մարախլապատ լինի, այս կամ այն անձի անունը կամ պաշտոնը չենք հասցնում կարդալ։ Նույնը չի կարելի ասել ռուսական ալիքների վերաբերյալ։
> 
> Պատասխան -Նորից եմ կրկնում, որ Hotbird-ի վրա մեր եթերի հեռարձակումը իրականացնում է ֆրանսիական GLOBECAST ընկերությունը, որը ֆրանստելեկոմի ընկերություններից է: Մենք իրենց հետ աշխատում ենք վերացնել այդ թերությունները։ Կարծում եմ, շուտով դրանք կշտկվեն, այսինքն՝ թերությունը մերը չէ, այլ հեռարձակող ընկերությանը:


Այսինքն ըստ Հարություն Ալեքսանյանի «Հ1»-ի խոտանի (այսինքն եթերի) համար պատասխանատու է ֆրանսիական GLOBECAST ընկերությունը, որն ի դեպ նաև այլ ալիքներ է հեռարձակում, բայց չգիտես ինչու, հենց «Հ1»-ի դեպքում է անօրակ: 

Սա էլ ոչինչ: Չեմ խոսում այն բանի մասին, որ, նույնիսկ եթե իրոք GLOBECAST ընկերությունը մեղավոր է, «Հ1»-ն ինքն է կնքում պայմանագիր հեռարձակողի հետ և հանգիստ կարող էր ընտրել որևէ այլ «լավ» հեռարձակող:

----------


## P.S.

> Այսինքն ըստ Հարություն Ալեքսանյանի «Հ1»-ի խոտանի (այսինքն եթերի) համար պատասխանատու է ֆրանսիական GLOBECAST ընկերությունը, որն ի դեպ նաև այլ ալիքներ է հեռարձակում, բայց չգիտես ինչու, հենց «Հ1»-ի դեպքում է անօրակ:  Սա էլ ոչինչ: Չեմ խոսում այն բանի մասին, որ, նույնիսկ եթե իրոք GLOBECAST ընկերությունը մեղավոր է, «Հ1»-ն ինքն է կնքում պայմանագիր հեռարձակողի հետ և հանգիստ կարող էր ընտրել որևէ այլ «լավ» հեռարձակող:


Բայց ինչ կա այդքան զարմանալու: Թերևս սա միակ նորմալ պատասխանն էր: Մարդն ասում է, որ Գլոբքաստը վատ է աշխատում: Եվ հանկարծակի եւ միանգամից չեն կարող պրովայդերին փոխել: Որովհետև դա մեծ ծախս է պահանջում, բանակցություններ, գործուղումներ: Ու չի բացառվում, որ ձայնային խոտանը ոչ թե ֆրանսիական ընկերության մեղքով է, այլ նրանից վերահեռարձակող եւ հիմնականում կաբելային փաթեթի մեջ ընդգրկող մեկ այլ պրովայդեր ընկերության: Ինչու է դա պատահում հենց Հ1-ի հետ, հնարավոր է դա ոչ միայն Առաջինի ալիքի հետ է, այլև Արևելյան երկրների մի շարք երկների....

Այնպես, որ հարց ու պատասխանից ավելի »հակասական« պատասխաններ մեջբերեք: Այս մեկը ամենևին տեղին չէր:

----------


## Artgeo

> Բայց ինչ կա այդքան զարմանալու: Թերևս սա միակ նորմալ պատասխանն էր: Մարդն ասում է, որ Գլոբքաստը վատ է աշխատում: Եվ հանկարծակի եւ միանգամից չեն կարող պրովայդերին փոխել: Որովհետև դա մեծ ծախս է պահանջում, բանակցություններ, գործուղումներ: Ու չի բացառվում, որ ձայնային խոտանը ոչ թե ֆրանսիական ընկերության մեղքով է, այլ նրանից վերահեռարձակող եւ հիմնականում կաբելային փաթեթի մեջ ընդգրկող մեկ այլ պրովայդեր ընկերության: Ինչու է դա պատահում հենց Հ1-ի հետ, հնարավոր է դա ոչ միայն Առաջինի ալիքի հետ է, այլև Արևելյան երկրների մի շարք երկների....


Ես հատուկ դրել եմ հղումը, որտեղ գրված են բոլոր ալիքնեը, որորնք համագործակցում են Գլոբալքաստի հետ։ Նրանցից շատերը լավ հայտնի ալիքներ են, մի մասը երջանկություն եմ ունեցել դիտել։ Այդ ալիքներից և ոչ մեկը չունի խնդիր։ Ի՞նչ հենց «Առաջին ալիքը» խնդիրներ  ունի։  :Think:  
Իսկ Հարությունյանը հստակ ու համոզված նշում է, որ.



> Կարծում եմ, շուտով դրանք կշտկվեն, այսինքն՝ թերությունը մերը չէ, այլ հեռարձակող ընկերությանը:

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> Բայց ինչ կա այդքան զարմանալու: Թերևս սա միակ նորմալ պատասխանն էր: Մարդն ասում է, որ Գլոբքաստը վատ է աշխատում: Եվ հանկարծակի եւ միանգամից չեն կարող պրովայդերին փոխել: Որովհետև դա մեծ ծախս է պահանջում, բանակցություններ, գործուղումներ: Ու չի բացառվում, որ ձայնային խոտանը ոչ թե ֆրանսիական ընկերության մեղքով է, այլ նրանից վերահեռարձակող եւ հիմնականում կաբելային փաթեթի մեջ ընդգրկող մեկ այլ պրովայդեր ընկերության: Ինչու է դա պատահում հենց Հ1-ի հետ, հնարավոր է դա ոչ միայն Առաջինի ալիքի հետ է, այլև Արևելյան երկրների մի շարք երկների


Վրացիք ունեն 3 թէ 4 արբանեակային ալիք, որոնք հիանալի որակ ունեն: Իսկ պետութիւն չունեցող ասորիները մի տասնեակ ալիք: Քուրդերը նոյնքան եւ մի քիչ աւելին: Ինչո՞ւ մենք հայերս (սփիւռքահայերս) չունենք (չենք կարողանում դիտել) այդքանը: Մի՛ պատասխանէք: Փորձում էի համոզել շրջապատիս, որ մի դիտէք թուրքականը, ...ականը, ...ականը, այլ՝ դիտեցէ՛ք հայկականը, բայց միշտ էլ ստացել եմ նոյն պատասխանը. «ինչու հայաստանէն ինչ կուտակոր, որ դիտենք»:
Շախմատ, սերիալ, էլի սերիալ, ետքը կրկին սերիալ, top 10, ֆրանսական անհամ կինո:
Բայց արդար լինելու համար ասեմ, որ միշտ նոյն անորակութիւնը չէ: Հ1ը միակն է, որ ունինք այստեղ:

----------


## Artgeo

> Հ1ը միակն է, որ ունինք այստեղ:


Ցավոք միակն ու հուրախություն ինձ անկրկնելին։  :Smile: 

Ըստ ձեզ Հանրային հեռուստաընկերությունը, որպես «հանրային» ալիք կատարո՞ւմ է իր պարտականությունները։

----------


## Աբելյան

ոչ թե "հանրային", այլ "Հանրապետական" հեռուստատեսություն ա

----------


## քաղաքացի

Հ1  :Lol2: 
«Աչքս կուրանար՝ չտեսնեի»

Հայաստանի պատվավոր և պատվաբեր հեռուստաընկերություն  :Lol2: 

Եթե Հայաստանում Հ1-ը ասում է, «այսօր տեղի է ունեցել սպանություն…» երջանիկ ժպիտով, ապա այդ նույն նախադասությունը արբանյակայինով չի լսվում՝ ուղղակի հանվում է եթերից:

Սովետի ժամանակ հեռուստատեսության հետ կապված մի հումոր կար, երբ եղանակի տեսությամբ մեկը փորձում էր ասել, որ «Երևանում սպասվում է անձրևոտ եղանակ», անմիջապես հետո եթերը կտռվում էր և 2 րոպե անց նույն մարդը աչքի տակը կապույտ ասում էր «Կներեք: Վաղը Երևանում կլինի առանց տեղումների անձրևոտ եղանակ և ողջ սովետական ժողովուրդը կվայելի արեգակի փայլող ճառագայթները»:
Սա անեկդոտ է: Բայց շատ հեռու չե այսօրվա Հ1-ի եթերից:
Հ1-ը մարդկանց մեջ առաջացնում է «չհավատալու» ենթագիտակցություն: Ես անձամբ արդեն սովորել եմ, եթե նայում եմ հայլուր, փորձում եմ հակառակը հասկանալ և ասեմ, որ գրեթե միշտ համընկնում է ենթադրությունս երբ հետո համեմատում եմ ինտերնետային լրատվության հետ:

Կարճ ասած Հ1-ից զզվում եմ  :Bad:

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

Դե ես էլ պարզ բանա ինձ հոգեհարազատ թեմայից եմ խոսալու` ֆուտբոլային հեռարձակումներ:
Մինչև հիմա 4թե 6կամերայով են ցույց տալիս խաղերը:
Կամ էլ տեխնոլոգիաների էս դարում էդքան դժվարա անհրաժեշտ պահին ստոպ կադր պահել, որ մարդիկ հասկանան խաղից դուրս կար թ ոչ:

Սերբիայի խաղի կրկնությունը նայեցի; 2հատ շատ կասկածելի խաղից դուրս պահեցին Մելքոնյան վրա, բայց տենց էլ կասկածներս մնաց, որովհետև  ստոպ կադրի պահին գնդակը վաղուց արդեն օդում էր լինում:

----------


## Adam

Ինչքան էլ Հ1-ը վատ կողմեր ունենա, մեկա չի կարելի համեմատել իր հզորությամբ որևէ այլ հեռուստաալիքի հետ: Մակարդակի հարցնա...: Ճիշտա, անմակարդակ հաղորդումներ կան, բայց Հ1-ի մակարդակը համեմատել չես կարող ուրիշ հեռուստաալիքի մակարդակի հետ: (lol մի քիչ շատ էղավ մակարդակ բառը...) Հենց վերցնենք լուրերը....: Ուրիշ տելեներում բոլորը գնում են ամերիկյան ոճերի, այսինքն տաղավարը պետք է լինի ահռելի մեծ ու անպայման լուրերը հաղորդեն մի քանի հոգի: Եվ աշխատեն 3-ից ավելի տեսախցիկներ: Դրանով մակարդակ չի բարձրանում: Մակարդակը բարձրանումա նյութը մատուցելու ձևից: Եվ Հանրայինի հայլուրը ինձ չի հետաքրքրում սուտա ասում, թե ոչ, բայց իրա մատուցումը ու հաղորդավարները չեն զիջում ոչ մեկին:

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

Հա բայց դե չմոռանանք, որ Հ1-ը տարեկան 6մլն դոլլարա ստանում բյուջեից, հետևաբար իրան շատ ավելի խիստ չափանիշներով պետքա գնահատենք;

Բացի դա էլ անիմաստա գլխամասային ֆիրման համեմատել իր մասնաճյուղերի հետ:
Երևի ոչ մեկի համար էլ գաղտնիք չի, որ մրցակցության գաղափար էտ ոլորտում չկա ընդանրապես ու էտ մասնաճյուղերի մեծ մասի բուն նպատակը, հաճախականություն զբաղեցնելնա:

Հենց այդպես կոչված մասնավոր հեռուստաընկերությունեից մեկում դիտվող հաղորդումա հայտնվում, գլխամասային ֆիրման անմիջապես վերցնումա/երջանկության մեխանիկա, կինոկիկս, չեմպիոնների լիգա, քնելուց առաջ/

Էս ամեն ինչը հաշվի առնելով առնվազն ծիծաղելիա, երբ Հայլուրի հաղորդավարները հորթային հրճվանքով հայտարարում են, թե իրանք ամենա-ամենա են:

Հ1 = Անմարդաբնակ կղզու վազքի չեմպիոններ

----------


## Mari

Երևի  2  ամիս  առաջ  էր.  ուրեմն  հայլուրով  հաղորդվում  է  բանկային  համակարգում  սպասով  փոփոխությունների  մասին: Հետո  անցում  կատարվեց  հետևյալին,  որ  պետք  է  այնպես  անել,  որ Հայաստանում ներդրումները  ավելանան: Հիմա  կադրը  գնում  է,  և  մի  «անուշիկ»  ձայնով  աղջիկ կադրից  դուրս ասում  է՝ «Ամեն  ինչ  արվում  է  Հայաստանում  *ինտերվենցիաների * համար  բարենպաստ  պայմաններ  ստեղծելու  համար»/հա  ասենք  գիտենք,  որ  արվում  է,  բայց  հայտարարել  ամբողջ  աշխարհին... :Think:  /: Խեղճ  երեխա: Ինվեստիցիան  ու  ինտերվենցիան  իրարից  չի  տարբերում. լավ,  բայց    տվյալ  տեսանյութի  պատրաստման  վրա  երևի  10  հոգի մարդ  է  աշխատում, մի՞թե  ոչ  ոք  չէր  նկատել  դա: Ու  այսպիսի  մի  շարք  սխալներ...

----------


## MariKa

Չգիտեմ ինչ, բայց որ ֆիլմերի թարգմանությունների որակը կտրուկ աճել է, դա հաստատ է: Բայց կան անիմաստ ու անկազմակերպ հաղորդումներ, որոնք իզուր եթերային ժամեր են զբաղեցնում

----------


## Ann87

> Չգիտեմ ինչ, բայց որ ֆիլմերի թարգմանությունների որակը կտրուկ աճել է, դա հաստատ է: Բայց կան անիմաստ ու անկազմակերպ հաղորդումներ, որոնք իզուր եթերային ժամեր են զբաղեցնում


ես չէի ասի որ ֆիլմերի թարգմանության որակը աճելա,օրինակ բերեմ մի ռւսական ֆիլմի թարգմանությունից "ну ты зараза"-"դու մի վարակ ես" :LOL:

----------


## Universe

Հայաստանի Հանրային հեռուստատեսությամբ դիտվող միակ բանը Ֆուտբոլի ուղիղ հեռարձակումներն են... :Hands Up:  :Jpit:  Անկեղծ ասած ֆուտբոլի մեծ սիրահար չեմ, ուղղակի այս պահին չմտաբերեցի որեւիցե այլ օգտակար կամ ժամանցային լավ հաղորդում, որը հեռարձակվում է Հ1-ով... Դե իսկ իրենց թարգմանած ֆիլմերը ընդհանրապես չեմ էլ դիտում, նախընտրում եմ ֆիլմերի օրիգինալ տարբերակները դիտել, որոնք ավելի տպավորիչ են իրենց ձայնային որակներով...

Իսկ 32-ակումբում կատարվածի մեջ, որն ինչպես ասում  եւ ցույց են տալիս , թե իբր շոու էր ( Շոու էր  :Ok:  ) ,  ամբողջ Հ1-ի անձնակազմի «մատն էլ էր խառը»... :Think:

----------


## Արշակ

> Չգիտեմ ինչ, բայց որ ֆիլմերի թարգմանությունների որակը կտրուկ աճել է, դա հաստատ է: Բայց կան անիմաստ ու անկազմակերպ հաղորդումներ, որոնք իզուր եթերային ժամեր են զբաղեցնում


Թարգմանությունների որակն իմ կարծիքով հիմնականում նորմալ է (իզուր են շատերը բողոքում), բայց թարգմանվող կինոներն իրենք ագրեսիվ, անդուր, էժանագին, հնադարյան, ժամկետն անց կինոներ են հիմնականում լինում։ Եթե հին կինո ես ցույց տալիս, ուրեմն պիտի ձգտես դրանցից լավերը ընտրել։ Նրանք, որոնք այսօր էլ կարող են ինչ–որ բան ասել։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Թարգմանությունների որակն իմ կարծիքով հիմնականում նորմալ է (իզուր են շատերը բողոքում), բայց թարգմանվող կինոներն իրենք ագրեսիվ, անդուր, էժանագին, հնադարյան, ժամկետն անց կինոներ են հիմնականում լինում։ Եթե հին կինո ես ցույց տալիս, ուրեմն պիտի ձգտես դրանցից լավերը ընտրել։ Նրանք, որոնք այսօր էլ կարող են ինչ–որ բան ասել։


Ես դադարեցի դիտել Հ1-ի թարգմանությունները, երբ մի ֆիլմում ամբողջ կյանքը փողոցում մեծացած նեգրը եկավ բակ, որտեղ այլ նեգրեր բասկետբոլ էին խաղում և ասաց "Ձեզ մոտ զիլ է": Նշեմ, որ ամերիկյան ֆիլմերում հատուկ ուշադրություն են դարձնում նեգրական ակցենտին, որը կտրուկ տարբերվում է ամերիկյան անգլերենից: 

Ես զարմացա, որ մյուս նեգրերը նրան չսպանեցին "ԶԻԼ" բառի համար:  :Smile:

----------


## Armeno

Ժող ջան  բա եդ ալիքի  Արբանյակայինում, վաբշե խայտառակությունա, Ամբողջ օրը 
Սերիալ ա մեկ էլ Հնադարյան հաղորդումներ որոնց վերջում գրվում ա 1994 թ. Ո՛չ ֆուտբոլ են ցույց տալիս, ո՛չ էլ ուղիզ եթերով այլ ծրագիր…

Հ.Գ 
Հ1-ը ենքանովա լավ, որ ֆուտբոլ են ցույց տալիս

----------


## Սերխիո

ԵՍ չեմ խելագարվում Հ1-ի համար ,բայց նորմալ ալիք ա, վատ հաղորդումներ չունի ,միգուցե թարգմանությունների որակը վատ է, բայց կարևորը հայերեն է( ի դեպ  այս ֆորումի գլխավոր նպատակներից մեկը հայերենի պրոպագանդան չէ ?),իսկ մնացած ալիքներով  դիտում ենք ֆիլմեր ռուսերեն ,իսկ որն է մեր մայրենին ? 

<<Ես չեմ ուզում լինել հիմար ու երջանիկ, ես չեմ նայում Հ1, իսկ դո՞ւ>>

սա Արտեգոի ստորագրությունն է
Ինչ է սա նաշանակում  ? որ Հ1 դիտողները հիմար են ? :Shok: 
թե նշանակում է, որ ֆորումում կան արտոնյալ մարդիկ ովքեր կարող են իրեն թույլ տալ վիրավորական արտահայտություններ
 նկատել եմ ,որ այս ֆորումում նեգատիվ են վերաբերվում Հ1-ին 

շարունակելի...

----------


## Artgeo

> ԵՍ չեմ խելագարվում Հ1-ի համար ,բայց նորմալ ալիք ա, վատ հաղորդումներ չունի ,միգուցե թարգմանությունների որակը վատ է, բայց կարևորը հայերեն է( ի դեպ այս ֆորումի գլխավոր նպատակներից մեկը հայերենի պրոպագանդան չէ ?),իսկ մնացած ալիքներով դիտում ենք ֆիլմեր ռուսերեն ,իսկ որն է մեր մայրենին ?


Բայց ո՞վ ասեց, որ խոսքը հայերենի կամ ոչ հայերենի մասին է:  :Think:  Համարում եմ անհաջող փորձ մարդուն վերագրել այն, ինչը ինքը երբեք չի արել: 



> Ինչ է սա նաշանակում  ? որ Հ1 դիտողները հիմար են ?


Եթե մի փոքր ուշադիր լինեիր, ապա կնկատեիր, որ այդ խոսքերը մեջբերված են ուրիշի խոսքից: Եթե շատ է հետաքրքրում թե ի՞նչ և/կամ ո՞ւմ ի նկատի ուներ հեղինակը, ապա դիմիր նրան կամ առնվազն կարդա նրա գրած հոդվածը: Միգուցե դրանից հետո պարզ դառնա, թե հատկապես ո՞ւմ ի նկատի ունի հեղինակը և, ըստ այդմ, ո՞ւմ ի նկատի ունեմ ես՝ մեջբերելով նրա խոսքը իմ ստորագրությանս մեջ: Համենայն դեպս գիտեմ լիքը խելացի մարդկանց, ովքեր նայում են Հ1:  :Smile: 



> թե նշանակում է, որ ֆորումում կան արտոնյալ մարդիկ ովքեր կարող են իրեն թույլ տալ վիրավորական արտահայտություններ


Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը վիրավորված է զգում իրեն նրանից, որ ես Հ1 չեմ նայում ապա դա միայն ու միայն նրա խնդիրն է: Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը վիրավորված է զգում իրեն, որ ես Հ1-ի գործելավոճի դեմ եմ բողոքում, ապա դա միայն ու միայն նրա խնդիրն է:  :Wink: 



> նկատել եմ ,որ այս ֆորումում նեգատիվ են վերաբերվում Հ1-ին


Ֆորումը ես եմ, դու ես, նա է... Ֆորումում չի կարող լինել դրական կամ բացասական վերաբերմունք որևէ երևույթին: Այստեղ կան անհատներ, որոնք ունեն անձնական կարծիք:  :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

Վաղուց չէի նայել հայլուր կոչված թյուրիմացությունը: Էս կիրակի անկախ իմ կամքից եղա էտ հաղորդման դիտորդ: 
Մի բան միայն կարող եմ ասել:
Ժողովուրդ ջան: Մեղք եք: Ձեր ներվերն ու առողջությունը խնայեք: Հեռու մնացեք առայժմ ՀՀ1 նայելուց: Լսեք լավ երաժշտություն: Դուրս եկեք փողոց ու զբոսնեք: 
…
Էսքան անմակարդակ չէի էլ պատկերացնում, որ հնարավոր է լինել:
Էս հաղորդումը ծայրից ծայր թյուրիմացություն է: Սկսած գավառացի հաղորդավարների ականջ ծակող ղժղժան ձայնից, վերջացրած իրենց ուսուցողական տոները ու էլ չեմ ասում թեմաների մատուցման ձևերը ու մեթոդները: Անգամ Պուտինին ավելի մակարդակով են գովում  :LOL: :
 :Bad:  :Bad:  :Bad: 
Սա սովետական "վրեմյաի" վատագույն կրկնօրինակն է: Գոնե էնտեղ հաղորդավարների ձայները էսքան տհաճ չէին:
 :Bad: 
Մեկ էլ հայկական հեռուստատեսություն կդիտեմ հեղափոխությունից հետո: Երբ էլ որ դա լինի:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ժողովուրդ ջան: Մեղք եք: Ձեր ներվերն ու առողջությունը խնայեք: Հեռու մնացեք առայժմ ՀՀ1 նայելուց: Լսեք լավ երաժշտություն: Դուրս եկեք փողոց ու զբոսնեք:


Ախր հասկանում ես, Հայաստան երկրի պետական ալիքն է: Երկրի դեմքը, երկրի հանրության դեմքը: Նոր ինտերնետում մի հատ սյուժե գտա, որը նայելուց նենց զզվանք առաջացավ ներսումս: Ինքը նյութը Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի մասին է (մի կողմ դնելով Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան անձի և գործերի գնահատականները ու հիշեցնելով, որ նա ՀՀ առաջին նախագահն է): Նայելուց մի մեեեծ սրտխառնոց ու զզվանք առաջացավ պլինտուսից ցածր իջած լրարգրողի հանդեպ: Նենց ուզում էի իմանալ ո՞վ է հեղինակը, ո՞ր ալիքը կամ ուժն է նա ներկայացնում: Ընթացքում որևէ նշան էկրանի վրա չի երևում: Նայում ես ու միայն  :Bad:  էս վիճակն ա մոտդ տիրում: Ու վերջում... «Տաթևիկ Նալբանդյան, Կարեն Գրիքորյան, «Առաջին ալիք»»...  :Bad:  Զզվելի է, կրկնում եմ անկախ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան անձի նկատմամբ ունեցած վերաբերմունքից:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19ucgQr23BI
Դատելով այն բանից, որ «Հ1»-ի «սիրելի» լոգոն չկա վիդեոի վրա, ենթադրում եմ, որ վիդեն դնողը «Հայլուր»-ի աշխատողներից է (առնվազն «Հ1»-ի)։ Մի փոքր ավելի ուշադիր լինելու դեպքում, կարելի նկատել, որ վերնագիրը գրված է անգլերեն։ Կարծում եմ նշանակետը սփյուռքահայերն են։ 

Կարելի է պարզապես համեմատել թեկուզ հենց Երկիր Մեդիայի հետ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soaXUNSflOY

----------


## Che_Guevara

> Հաղորդավարը Կարեն Ալիխանյանն է: Դեռ սկսնակ է իր գործում, ու նման կարճ ժամանակում նման արդյունքը համարվում է փայլուն... Ուղղակի չես պատկերացնում ինչպիսի պատասխանատվություն է ու ինչպիսի լարվածություն...Կողքից հավատա , շատ հեշտ է դիտվում ,բայց իրականում  դաժան աշխատանք է: Հետո վարողները անընդհատ կատարելագործվում են, պարապ չեն մնում...
> Կարիք չկա խիստ դատելու, որովհետև Հայլուրը ոչ թոք շոու է ոչ էլ ժամանցային ծրագիր...
> 
> 
> *Մոդերատորական: Թեման առանձնացվել է* Հեռուստալրագրողների «հանճարեղությունը» թեմայից:


Հարգելի'ս: Ուղակի ուզում եմ ասել, որ Հայաստանի Հանրային Հեռուստատեսությունը սկսնակների ինքնահաստատման տեղ չի: Հուսով եմ արդեն բոլորին էլ պարզ ա, որ Հ1 ում հիմնականում աշխատանքի են ընդունվում ծանոթով: Դա այն բանի արդյունք է, որ այնտեղ որակի մասին չեն մտածում, քանի որ մրցակցության հարց չունեն ու աշխատում են հանրային սկզբունքներով: Հ1 ում դեռ կոմունիզմ ա տիրում:

----------


## Grieg

> Ախր հասկանում ես, Հայաստան երկրի պետական ալիքն է: Երկրի դեմքը, երկրի հանրության դեմքը: Նոր ինտերնետում մի հատ սյուժե գտա, որը նայելուց նենց զզվանք առաջացավ ներսումս: Ինքը նյութը Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի մասին է (մի կողմ դնելով Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան անձի և գործերի գնահատականները ու հիշեցնելով, որ նա ՀՀ առաջին նախագահն է): Նայելուց մի մեեեծ սրտխառնոց ու զզվանք առաջացավ պլինտուսից ցածր իջած լրարգրողի հանդեպ: Նենց ուզում էի իմանալ ո՞վ է հեղինակը, ո՞ր ալիքը կամ ուժն է նա ներկայացնում: Ընթացքում որևէ նշան էկրանի վրա չի երևում: Նայում ես ու միայն  էս վիճակն ա մոտդ տիրում: Ու վերջում... «Տաթևիկ Նալբանդյան, Կարեն Գրիքորյան, «Առաջին ալիք»»...  Զզվելի է, կրկնում եմ անկախ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան անձի նկատմամբ ունեցած վերաբերմունքից:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19ucgQr23BI


Որ կադրները ցույց են տալիս դա լավ է քանի որ մեր ազգը յուրահատուկ հիվանդությունովա տառապում՝ ազգովի սկլեռոզ։
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է մեկնաբանություններին  ապա դրանք լցված են ցինիկությամբ ինչը շատ վատ է և որը կարող է բերել հակառակ եֆեկտի.. գուցե և դա ել հենց այն նպատակն է որն իրենք ձգտում են ?!..

----------


## Mari

Հայլուրը  կարծես  գովազդային  ծրագիր  լինի: Գովազդը  կառուցված  է  համեմատության  սկզբունքի  վրա:

----------


## Janita Hero

*Մոդերատորական։ Կոպիտ և վիրավորական գրառումները Ակումբում արգելված են։*

----------


## dvgray

> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է մեկնաբանություններին  ապա դրանք լցված են ցինիկությամբ ինչը շատ վատ է և որը կարող է բերել հակառակ եֆեկտի.. գուցե և դա ել հենց այն նպատակն է որն իրենք ձգտում են ?!..


Հա:  Սերժի գծած սխեմայով ծնվեց Լեվոնը, ավարտեց համալսարանը, … հետո դարձավ Նախագահ, …  հիմա էլ նրան նորից "հակառակ էֆեկտով" :LOL:  բերում են Նախագահության…  :LOL:  :LOL: 
Ժողովուրդ ջան: *Դուք կյանքում տեսե՞լ ու լսե՞լ եք ՀՀԿ-ի կառկառում դեմքերին մոտիկից*: Եթե չէ, ապա մեկ մեկ այցելեք թոխմախի Մհերի վետերոկը, ու մոտիկից կտեսնեք ու կլսեք ձեր կումիռների մակարդակը:
Դուք հասկանու՞մ եք,  որ խոսում եք մի մարդկանց մասին, որոնք հայերենի այբուբենը կարգին չգիտեն:
 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Grieg

> Հա:  Սերժի գծած սխեմայով ծնվեց Լեվոնը, ավարտեց համալսարանը, … հետո դարձավ Նախագահ, …  հիմա էլ նրան նորից "հակառակ էֆեկտով" բերում են Նախագահության… 
> Ժողովուրդ ջան: *Դուք կյանքում տեսե՞լ ու լսե՞լ եք ՀՀԿ-ի կառկառում դեմքերին մոտիկից*: Եթե չէ, ապա մեկ մեկ այցելեք թոխմախի Մհերի վետերոկը, ու մոտիկից կտեսնեք ու կլսեք ձեր կումիռների մակարդակը:
> Դուք հասկանու՞մ եք,  որ խոսում եք մի մարդկանց մասին, որոնք հայերենի այբուբենը կարգին չգիտեն:


չեմ կարծում այդքան հեռու պետք է գնալ  :LOL:  
Իսկ եթե լուրջ անգրագետների ետևում միշտ լինում են կանգնած սթափ և խորամանակ մարդիկ ովքեր ստեղծում են խաղի կանոները և շատ լավ տիրապետում են PR և NLP տեխնոլոգիաներին  :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> Իսկ եթե լուրջ անգրագետների ետևում միշտ լինում են կանգնած սթափ և խորամանակ մարդիկ ովքեր ստեղծում են խաղի կանոները և շատ լավ տիրապետում են PR և NLP տեխնոլոգիաներին


Ես էլ եմ այդպես մտածում: Մտածում, որ վերևում նշված անձինք դրածո, ֆունկցիոնեռ-կատարողներ են: Կատարողներ, որոնց վրա են տերերը բարդում ամեն ինչ, բոլոր գործերը, իրենք ապահով ձևով մնալով ստվերում /հիշեցնում են Պոնտի Պիլատին/:
Սակայն մտածելը շատ քիչ է: Վաղուց ժամանակն է հասնել հրեշի իրական գլխին /գլուխներին/, իմանալ իրական չարիքի ակունքները: Առանց դրա առաջ գնալ չենք կարող:
 Զարմանում եմ, էսքան փոքր երկիր ենք,որպես ազգ փոքրաթիվ, սակայն քթներիցս բռնած ման են տալիս: Աչքներիս առաջ ինչ ուզում անում են, իսկ մենք մենակ "ենթադրում ենք" :
Եվ այսպես, 
ո՞վ է նա, ո՞վ է նա, ո՜՜՜վ է ն՜՜՜ա:  :LOL: 
ԿԳԲ-ն ՞, ՖԲՌ-ը՞, մասոնները  :LOL: , Պուտի՞նը, Շիրա՞կը… Արմենչի՞կը, :LOL:  Պեսոկ Սամո՞ն, Դոդի Գագո՞ն  :LOL: , դաշնակնե՞րը…
ո՞վ է նա

----------


## Artgeo

*Ապաժողովրդավար ալիք*

Այն, որ Հ1-ը *հանրային* հեռուստաընկերություն է և պիտի ծառայի ժողովրդին զուտ ֆիկտիվ երևույթ է կրում։ Իրականում այս ալիքը վերջին 10 տարվա ընթացքում ծառայում է Սերժ-Քոչարյան կլանին։ Վերջին մի շաբաթը ավելի քան վառ կերպով ապացուցեց այս ալիքի ապաժողովրդավարական լինելը։ Ամբողջ շաբաթվա ընթացքում որևէ խոսք չեղավ այսօր Երևանի կենտրոնում ՀՀ առաջին նախագահ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կողմից անցկացվող հանրահավաքի մասին։ Ես «լևոնական» չեմ, սակայն ամբողջ շաբաթ Հ1-ով միայն Լևոնի ու ՀՀՇ-ի վրա տեղացող լկտի ու ատելությամբ լցված սյուժեները վրդովեցրին նույնիսկ ինձ։ Ես հասկանում եմ, որ Սերժ-Քոչարյանը վախեցած են ու անելու են ամենը, իրենց դիրքը պահելու համար, սակայն Հանրային հեռուստատեսությունը պարտավոր է հասարկության բոլոր խավերին տալ եթեր, նամանավանդ, որ առաջին նախագահը ամենակարևոր դեմքերից մեկն է շարունակում մնալ։

Դատեք ինքներդ 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19ucgQr23BI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_WYLkLRHIE
Կարող եք համեմատել թեկուզ դաշնակցական երկիր մեդիայի հետ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soaXUNSflOY 

Այս հանրահավաքի մասին, որտեղ հավաքվել էր ավելի քան 30 000 մարդ, չխոսվեց նաև այսօր։

*Հակայկական ալիք*
Տարիներ շարունակ այս ալիքը քարոզում է ռաբիզությունը, տգիտությունը։ Թեկուզ հենց էս պահին «2 աստղ» ծրագիրը կարող եք նայել։
Այս ալիքը խոչընդոտում է Հայաստանի և աշխարհի հայության հարաբերություններին մեծացնելով անդունդը նրանց միջև։


*Հակամարդկային ալիք*

Տարիներ շարունակ այս ալիքը քարոզել է ատելություն վրացիների, թուրքերի, եվրոպացիների հանդեպ։ 

Միասին ոչ ասենք կեղծիքին ու ստերին։ Հայերս միասին պայքարենք մթի ու խավարի դեմ։ Կառուցենք մեր վաղվա ապագան ճշմարտության վրա։ Չլինենք հիմար ու երջանիկ։ Նայենք խնդիրներին բաց աչքերով։ *Ո՛չ Հ1-ին։*

----------


## moj

> Դատեք ինքներդ 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19ucgQr23BI


Շնորհակալ ենք Արտգեոին, այս նյութը տրամադրելու համար:
Ավելի օբյետկիվ ու իրական, հնրավոր չէր այլ կերպ ներկայացնել այն ամենը, ինչ արեց ՀՀՇ-ն, հատկապես երբ իր տանկերով «հաղթանակը» որակեղ արդար, ժողովրդավարական և թափանցիկ ընտրություն  :Bad: 

Նրանք, ովքեր փորձում էին իմանալ թե Լևոն Տեև-Պետրոսյանը հատկապես ինչ է արել, կարող են դիտել այս նյութը, սա գիտենք բոլորս և կրկին այստեղ գրելու կարիք չկա:

Արտգեո դու փնովվում ես հանրայինը, քանի որ այլ բան չես կարող անել, նա իրականության կողմնակիցն է, նույն կերպ փնովվելով իմ գրառումները, հատկապես «Քվեարկույունների վերլուծությունը» այն փակում ես, այսինքն շարունակում ես ՀՀՇ-ի ոգին, խոսքի ազատությունը հենց այս ակումբում կոպտորեն ոտնահարում ես...

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Շնորհակալ ենք Արտգեոին, այս նյութը տրամադրելու համար:
> Ավելի օբյետկիվ ու իրական, հնրավոր չէր այլ կերպ ներկայացնել այն ամենը, ինչ արեց ՀՀՇ-ն, հատկապես երբ իր տանկերով «հաղթանակը» որակեղ արդար, ժողովրդավարական և թափանցիկ ընտրություն 
> 
> Նրանք, ովքեր փորձում էին իմանալ թե Լևոն Տեև-Պետրոսյանը հատկապես ինչ է արել, կարող են դիտել այս նյութը, սա գիտենք բոլորս և կրկին այստեղ գրելու կարիք չկա:
> 
> Արտգեո դու փնովվում ես հանրայինը, քանի որ այլ բան չես կարող անել, նա իրականության կողմնակիցն է, նույն կերպ փնովվելով իմ գրառումները, հատկապես «Քվեարկույունների վերլուծությունը» այն փակում ես, այսինքն շարունակում ես ՀՀՇ-ի ոգին, խոսքի ազատությունը հենց այս ակումբում կոպտորեն ոտնահարում ես...


Ես չեմ հասկանում ինչպե՞ս կարող ես Հ1-ին այդպես անվանել՝ «իրականության կողմնակից»: Ախր ողջ աշխարհը և նույնիսկ հայերից բացի բոլորը գիտեն, որ այդ ալիքը թափթփուկ է, ոչ մի ինֆորմացիա չի տալիս: Ազատության հրապարակում հավաքվել էին հազարավոր մարդիկ, որոնք եկել էին լսելու իրենց իշխանությունների դեմ ուղղված ելույթները:
Ի՞նչ արեց Հ1-ը հանրահավաքի կապակցությամբ և ի՞նչ կանեյին, եթե լիներ «ոսկե» կամ «էլիտար» համերգ այդ նույն հարթակի վրա:
Նախ հավատացնեմ, որ համերգներին հաճախող ժողովուրդի քանակը երբեք չի գերազնացել հոկտեմբերի 26-ի հանրահավաքի ժողովուրդի քանակից:
Այդ պատճառով ես ուզում եմ իմանալ, թե ինչու՞ ոչինչ չեն ցուցադրում Հ1-ի եթերում ԼՏՊ-ի ելույթից: Վախեցա՞ծ են, թե մտածում են, որ անտեղի ելույթ է ունենում: Եթե անտեղի է, ապա ինչու՞ է այդ հրապարակում ավելի շատ մարդ հավաքվում, քան ինչ-որ մի համերգային թյուրիմածություն, որը կազմակերպված է լինում իշխանությունների կողմից:
Զարմանալի է նաև այն, որ այդ «ոսկե աշունը» համնկավ հենց հոկտեմբերի 26-ի հետ և դրա հետ միասին զարմանալի է, որ այդ համերգի մուտքն անվճար էր: Տեսնես դրա մեջ ի՞նչ օգուտ ունեն:
Նաև ասեմ, որ համերգի մասին հայտարարությունը արվել է այն հաջորդող օրը, երբ հայտարարվել է հաննրահավաքի մասին:


*Մոդերատորական. Գրառումը խմբագրված է, վիրավորական հատվածը ջնջված: Մոդերատորը զգուշացված է:*

----------


## moj

> Ես չեմ հասկանում ինչպե՞ս կարող ես Հ1-ին այդպես անվանել՝ «իրականության կողմնակից»: Ախր ողջ աշխարհը և նույնիսկ հայերից բացի բոլորը գիտեն, որ այդ ալիքը թափթփուկ է, ոչ մի ինֆորմացիա չի տալիս: Ազատության հրապարակում հավաքվել էին հազարավոր մարդիկ, որոնք եկել էին լսելու իրենց իշխանությունների դեմ ուղղված ելույթները:
> Ի՞նչ արեց Հ1-ը հանրահավաքի կապակցությամբ և ի՞նչ կանեյին, եթե լիներ «ոսկե» կամ «էլիտար» համերգ այդ նույն հարթակի վրա:
> Նախ հավատացնեմ, որ համերգներին հաճախող ժողովուրդի քանակը երբեք չի գերազնացել հոկտեմբերի 26-ի հանրահավաքի ժողովուրդի քանակից:
> Այդ պատճառով ես ուզում եմ իմանալ, թե ինչու՞ ոչինչ չեն ցուցադրում Հ1-ի եթերում ԼՏՊ-ի ելույթից: Վախեցա՞ծ են, թե մտածում են, որ անտեղի ելույթ է ունենում: Եթե անտեղի է, ապա ինչու՞ է այդ հրապարակում ավելի շատ մարդ հավաքվում, քան ինչ-որ մի համերգային թյուրիմածություն, որը կազմակերպված է լինում իշխանությունների կողմից:
> Զարմանալի է նաև այն, որ այդ «ոսկե աշունը» համնկավ հենց հոկտեմբերի 26-ի հետ և դրա հետ միասին զարմանալի է, որ այդ համերգի մուտքն անվճար էր: Տեսնես դրա մեջ ի՞նչ օգուտ ունեն:
> Նաև ասեմ, որ համերգի մասին հայտարարությունը արվել է այն հաջորդող օրը, երբ հայտարարվել է հաննրահավաքի մասին:


Ոսկե աշուն միջոցառումը մեր երկրում միշտ եղել է անվճար և այստեղ զարմանալու ոչինչ չկա... իզուր ապակողմնորոշում էր ձեռնարկված մյուսներին:

Նման մի ապակողմորոշում ցանկացար անել բենզինի վերաբերյալ, ինչ է նշանակում ամենա բարձ հարկման ապրանք  :Shok:  ուսումնասիրիր հարկային օրենսդրություն և համոզվիր, որ նման բան գոյություն չունի...

*Մոդերատորական. Գրառումը խմբագրված է, արդեն ավելորդ հատվածները ջնջված:*

----------


## Universe

Այսօր հերթական անգամ «Օտար խաղերը» դիտելուց հետո Հ1-ը վերջնականապես Delete արեցի  հեռուստացույցի մեջից... Ջնջելուց հետո հեռուստացույցը Հայերեն տառերով էկրանին գրեց. «Մերսի, ցավտ տանեմ»...

*Antiact programm of  TV terrorism.* :Smile: 
«Գնե՛ք միայն որակյալ հեռուստացույցներ, որոնք Հ1-ալիքը ցույց չեն տալիս...»  :Jpit:

----------


## Adam

> Այսօր հերթական անգամ «Օտար խաղերը» դիտելուց հետո Հ1-ը վերջնականապես Delete արեցի  հեռուստացույցի մեջից... Ջնջելուց հետո հեռուստացույցը Հայերեն տառերով էկրանին գրեց. «Մերսի, ցավտ տանեմ»...
> 
> *Antiact programm of  TV terrorism.*
> «Գնե՛ք միայն որակյալ հեռուստացույցներ, որոնք Հ1-ալիքը ցույց չեն տալիս...»


Ափսոս, որ քո նման մտածողները շատ քիչ են....: Խոսքս  Օտար խաղերի մասին է:  :Smile:

----------


## VisTolog

Այմարդ դե հերիքա էլի Հ1-ից բողոքեք :Angry2: :

----------


## P.S.

Հ1–ից օբյեկտիվ լրատվություն ակնկալելու համար պետք է այն ամրագրել օրենքով։ Հասկանալի է, որ խաչաձևող քաղաքական և ֆինանսական այն հարաբերությունների ցանցում, որ այսօր հայտնվել է հեռուստաընկերությունը, անհնար է նրանից պահանջել օբյեկտիվ լրատվություն։ Դրա փոխարեն ընդդիմությունը կարող էր իր բոլոր մտահոգությունները ֆիկսել օրենքով՝ ամենայն մանրամասնությամբ։ Այդ դեպքում Հեռւոստաընկերությունն էլ կունենար օրենսդրական սահմանափակումներ։ 

Մինչդեռ ընդդիմությունը խորհրդանում օգտվում է միայն իրեն հասնող հայտարարությունների ժամից և միակ բանը, որով հետաքրքրվում է, իր խորհրդարանական ժամն է։ Այդ պատճառով էլ Հ1–ը անում է այն, ինչ արել է մինչև օրս։

----------


## Ծով

Իսկական խեղկատակություն...էնքան եմ ծիծաղում Հայլուրի վերջին թողարկումների ժամանակ, հատկապես երբ ՀՀ նախագահը հակաքարոզչական ելույթներ է ունենում...
 :Shok: 
ՀԻմա «գերադասում եմ» անկապ-աննպատակ սերիալները ասենք :LOL:

----------


## Artgeo

> Իսկական խեղկատակություն...էնքան եմ ծիծաղում Հայլուրի վերջին թողարկումների ժամանակ, հատկապես երբ ՀՀ նախագահը հակաքարոզչական ելույթներ է ունենում...
> 
> ՀԻմա «գերադասում եմ» անկապ-աննպատակ սերիալները ասենք


խնդրում եմ Հայլուրին չվիրավորել  :Angry2:  Ինչո՞վ ա պակաս բրազիլական սերիալներից: Այստեղ էլ է սյուժեն շատ դանդաղ զարգանում, միշտ նույն դեմքերն են, միշտ նույն խոսքերը, միշտ նույն տիտրերը վերջում (...Տաթևիկ Նալբանդյան, Հայլուր): Ըստ այդմն կոչ եմ անում օտար արտադրությանը գերադասել մերը, տեղականը:

----------


## Che_Guevara

Հարգելի ակումբցիներ: Բոլորիդ ուշադրությունը ուզում եմ գրավել հետևյան երևույթի վրա: 

     Բոլորս շատ ենք քննադատում և ծաղրում Տիգրան Կարապետյանին և իր ստեղծած ԱԼՄ հեռուստաալիքը, բայց չե որ *Հայաստանի Հանրապետության* միակ  *Հանրային Հեռուստաընկերությունը*  (Հ1) անում է նույն բանը ինչ ԱԼՄ ն ու նույն նպատակով` ընտրություններին ձայներ հավաքելու համար: 

   Երբ մեր “սիրելի” Տիգրան Կարապետյանը իր եթերով հնչեցնում է ռաբիզ երաժշտություն և հրավիրում է եզդիներին իրենց “արվեստը” ցուցադրելու, կարծում եմ բոլորս ել հասկանում ենք որ դա արվում է ընտրություններում գյուղի և ազգային փոքրամասնությունների ձայները շահելու համար:  

   Բայց քչերն են հասկանում, որ Հ1- ի եթերում հետեվյալ մարդկանց`

 Սպիտակցի Հայկո
Բղդո
Արազ Դարե

և այլ ռաբիզ “ երգիչների” ի հայտ գալը Հ1 ի եթերում,  հենց նույն նպատակն է հետապնդում` ցածր արժեքային համակարգ ունեցող ` հիմնականում գյուղական ծագում ունեցող մարդկանց (իսկ այդպիսիք բավականին շատ են նայեվ Երևանում) ձայները շահելու` առաջիկա ընտրություններում, քանի որ բոլորս ել գիտենք, որ Հ1 ը իշխանությունների խոսափողն է:   

Էլ չեմ ասում “ոսկե կլարնետ” :

Ինչ է ստացվում, որ Հայաստանում ոչ ոգ պետական մակարդակով չի մտածում մարդկանց մշակութային զարգացման մասին: Ավելին` քաղաքական նպատակների համար  ուղակի հողին է հավասարեցվում սեվետական տարիներից մեզ մնացած եվրոպական ուղղություն ունեցող մշակույթը: 

   Հետո ել նույն Հ1 ի եթերում ասւմ են “ինչու երիտասարդները թատրոն ու առհասարակ` մշակութային հաստատություններ չեն հաճախում?” Ոնց եք պատկերացնում? այն 18 տարեկան պատանին, որի մոտ դեռ նոր է ձևավոևվում արժեքային համակարգ, Արազ Դարե կամ Սպիտակցի հայկոյի “կլկլոցները” լսելուց հետո պետք է ուզենա գնալ թատրոն կամ թանգարան ????

   Հիմա խնդրում եմ ասեք ինչ կարելի է անել այս պարագայում?

----------


## Artgeo

*Հ1-Ը ՉԻ ԿԱՏԱՐՈՒՄ ԻՐ ԳՈՐԾԱՌՈՒՅԹԸՙ*

[17:55] 03 Դեկտեմբերի, 2007

ԵՊՀ մի խումբ դասախոսներ իրենց մտահոգություն են հայտնել հայտարարությամբ, որն ներկայացնում ենք ամբողջությամբ:

Հայաստանում գործող բոլոր, այդ թվում եւ հակադիր քաղաքական ուժերը համամիտ են այն հարցում, որ 2008 թվականի փետրվարի 19-ին կայանալիք նախագահական ընտրությունների որակը վճռական նշանակություն է ունենալու երկրի ապագայի համար:

Ընտրությունների ազատության եւ արդարության կարեւոր չափորոշիչներից մեկը տեղեկատվության մատչելիությունն է: Հայաստանի Հանրապետության քաղաքացիների ճնշող մեծամասնության համար տեղեկատվության տպագիր միջոցները տարբեր պատճառներով մատչելի չեն եւ ներքաղաքական զարգացումների մասին տեղեկատվության հիմնական աղբյուրը նրանց համար հեռուստատեսային եթերն է:

ԶԼՄ-ները, հեռուստատեսությունները ընդհանրապես, եւ Հանրային հեռուստաընկերությունը հատկապես պարտավոր են հանրությանը տրամադրել ամբողջական, համակողմանի, հավասարակշռված եւ անաչառ տեղեկատվություն: Մեր խորին համոզմամբ Հայաստանյան հեռուստաընկերությունների ջախջախիչ մեծամասնությունը, Հանրային հեռուստատեսության առաջնորդությամբ, չեն կատարում այս գործառույթը:

Մենք` ներքոստորագրյալներս, մեր մտահոգությունն ու վրդովմունքն ենք արտահայտում այս իրավիճակի կապակցությամբ:

Վերը նշված հեռուստաընկերություններին, եւ մասնավորապես Հանրային հեռուստատեսությանը կոչ ենք անում չմոռանալ հանրության առաջ ունեցած պարտավորությունների մասին եւ վերջ դնել հասարակության լայն շերտերին տեղեկատվական շրջափակման մեջ առնելու քաղաքականությանը:

Դումանյան Վահրամ - ԵՊՀ Ինֆորմատիկայի եւ կիրառական մաթեմատիկայի ֆակուլտետի դեկան, ֆիզ.-մաթ. գիտությունների թեկնածու, դոցենտ,

Սեդրակյան Դավիթ - ԵՊՀ ամբիոնի վարիչ, ֆիզ.-մաթ. գիտությունների դոկտոր, պրոֆեսոր, ՀՀ ԳԱԱ ակադեմիկոս,

Հակոբյան Հակոբ - ԵՊՀ, ֆիզ.-մաթ. գիտությունների դոկտոր,

Սահակյան Արթուր - ԵՊՀ ամբիոնի վարիչ, ֆիզ.-մաթ. գիտությունների դոկտոր, պրոֆեսոր, ՀՀ ԳԱԱ թղթակից-անդամ,

Հակոբյան Յուրի - ԵՊՀ ամբիոնի վարիչ, ֆիզ.-մաթ. գիտությունների դոկտոր, պրոֆեսոր,

Հարությունյան Լյուդմիլա - ԵՊՀ Սոցիոլոգիայի ֆակուլտետի դեկան, փիլիսոփայական գիտությունների դոկտոր, պրոֆեսոր,

Ղազարյան Հայկ - ԵՊՀ ամբիոնի վարիչ, ֆիզ.-մաթ. գիտությունների դոկտոր, պրոֆեսոր,

Չուբարյան Էդուարդ - ԵՊՀ ամբիոնի վարիչ, ֆիզ.-մաթ. գիտությունների դոկտոր, պրոֆեսոր, ՀՀ ԳԱԱ ակադեմիկոս,

Խաչատրյան Իշխան - ԵՊՀ ամբիոնի վարիչ, ֆիզ.-մաթ. գիտությունների դոկտոր, պրոֆեսոր,

Հակոբյան Գուրգեն - ԵՊՀ ամբիոնի վարիչ, ֆիզ.-մաթ. գիտությունների թեկնածու, դոցենտ,

Մարտիրոսյան Վալերի - ԵՊՀ ամբիոնի վարիչ, ֆիզ.-մաթ. գիտությունների դոկտոր, պրոֆեսոր, ՀՀ ԳԱԱ թղթակից-անդամ 

http://A1plus.am

----------


## P.S.

> Դումանյան Վահրամ - ԵՊՀ Ինֆորմատիկայի եւ կիրառական մաթեմատիկայի ֆակուլտետի դեկան, ֆիզ.-մաթ. գիտությունների թեկնածու, դոցենտ,
> 
> Սեդրակյան Դավիթ - ԵՊՀ ամբիոնի վարիչ, ֆիզ.-մաթ. գիտությունների դոկտոր, պրոֆեսոր, ՀՀ ԳԱԱ ակադեմիկոս,
> 
> Հակոբյան Հակոբ - ԵՊՀ, ֆիզ.-մաթ. գիտությունների դոկտոր,
> 
> Սահակյան Արթուր - ԵՊՀ ամբիոնի վարիչ, ֆիզ.-մաթ. գիտությունների դոկտոր, պրոֆեսոր, ՀՀ ԳԱԱ թղթակից-անդամ,
> 
> Հակոբյան Յուրի - ԵՊՀ ամբիոնի վարիչ, ֆիզ.-մաթ. գիտությունների դոկտոր, պրոֆեսոր,
> ...


Այս ինֆորմացիայի ամենազավեշտալի մասն այն է, որ ստորագրյալների տակ բացակայում են ԵՊՀ Ժուռնալիստիկայի ֆակուլտետի դասախոսների անունները՝ մինչդեռ հենց նրանք պետք է լիեին այս հայտարարության նախաձեռնողները...

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> Այս ինֆորմացիայի ամենազավեշտալի մասն այն է, որ ստորագրյալների տակ բացակայում են ԵՊՀ Ժուռնալիստիկայի ֆակուլտետի դասախոսների անունները՝ մինչդեռ հենց նրանք պետք է լիեին այս հայտարարության նախաձեռնողները...


Ճիշտ էք: Ես էլ նկատել էի բոլորը ֆիզիկոս են, բայց չարամտութեամբ չի ամբաստանուելու համար չէի արձագանգել:
Յիրաւի, ցանկալի քաղաքական գործիչների անկաշկանդ ամբիոն տրամադրել Հ1ում:
Պէտք է կազմակերպել կլոր սեղաններ, հարցազրոյցներ, քաղաքակիրթ վէճեր: Գուցէ նրանցից սովորենք վիճելու, ճարտասանելու արուեստը:
Լաւ կը լինի եթէ ժողովուրդը բաղդատի, յետեւաբար ընտրի իր ղեկավարին:

----------


## Artgeo

*«Ժողովրդավարական հայրենիք»*
18:49 Yerevan | 14:49 GMT | Wednesday 5 December

Կուսակցության քաղխորհուրդը երեկ հայտարարություն է տարածել, որտեղ ասված է. «Բարոյականության բոլոր նորմերը կորցրած ավազակապետության խոսափող հանդիսացող հանրային հեռուստատեսությունը եւ Հանրային հեռուստառադիոընկերության խորհրդի նախագահ, հոկտեմբերի 27-ի ոճրագործության գործով կասկածյալ ու ապօրինի կալանքից ազատված Ալեքսան Հարությունյանը, ահաբեկված ՀՀ առաջին նախագահի առաջադրման փաստից եւ նրա կողմից տրվող օբյեկտիվ գնահատականից, չունենալով հակադարձելու որեւէ հիմնավոր փաստարկ, ստիպված է խեղաթյուրել իրականությունը: Մասնավորապես, ցուցադրում են հայտնի քաղաքական գործիչ, «Ժողովրդավարական Հայրենիք» կուսակցության հիմնադիր նախագահ Էդվարդ Եգորյանին` առանց նրա կողմից հնչող խոսքի, հաղորդավարի բերանով հնչեցնում իշխանահաճո մեկնաբանություններ` այն դեպքում, երբ տարիներ շարունակ օրվա իշխանությունների կողմից երբեւիցե հարգանքի չի արժանացել նրա հիշատակը եւ ներդրումը հայոց պետականության կայացման գործում: Մենք անբարոյական ենք համարում հանրային հեռուստատեսության նման գործելաոճը եւ դատապարտում վարչախմբին հանգուցյալների հիշատակը շահարկելու եւ իրենց քաղաքական նպատակներին ծառայեցնելու համար»: 

http://zhamanak.com

----------


## P.S.

> *«Ժողովրդավարական հայրենիք»*
> 18:49 Yerevan | 14:49 GMT | Wednesday 5 December
> 
> Կուսակցության քաղխորհուրդը երեկ հայտարարություն է տարածել, որտեղ ասված է. «Բարոյականության բոլոր նորմերը կորցրած ավազակապետության խոսափող հանդիսացող հանրային հեռուստատեսությունը եւ Հանրային հեռուստառադիոընկերության խորհրդի նախագահ, հոկտեմբերի 27-ի ոճրագործության գործով կասկածյալ ու ապօրինի կալանքից ազատված Ալեքսան Հարությունյանը, ահաբեկված ՀՀ առաջին նախագահի առաջադրման փաստից եւ նրա կողմից տրվող օբյեկտիվ գնահատականից, չունենալով հակադարձելու որեւէ հիմնավոր փաստարկ, ստիպված է խեղաթյուրել իրականությունը: Մասնավորապես, ցուցադրում են հայտնի քաղաքական գործիչ, «Ժողովրդավարական Հայրենիք» կուսակցության հիմնադիր նախագահ Էդվարդ Եգորյանին` առանց նրա կողմից հնչող խոսքի, հաղորդավարի բերանով հնչեցնում իշխանահաճո մեկնաբանություններ` այն դեպքում, երբ տարիներ շարունակ օրվա իշխանությունների կողմից երբեւիցե հարգանքի չի արժանացել նրա հիշատակը եւ ներդրումը հայոց պետականության կայացման գործում: Մենք անբարոյական ենք համարում հանրային հեռուստատեսության նման գործելաոճը եւ դատապարտում վարչախմբին հանգուցյալների հիշատակը շահարկելու եւ իրենց քաղաքական նպատակներին ծառայեցնելու համար»: 
> 
> http://zhamanak.com


Ժողհայրենիքը Պետրոս Մակեյանն է՞...Էդ հայտարարություն են ընդունել, որ իրենց վրա էլ ուշադրություն դարձնե՞ն...Քաղաքական գործիչների տեսակ կա, որ իրենցից բան չեն ներկայացնում, բայց սենց հայտարարություններով իրենց վրա են ձգում Հ1–ի ուշադրությունը, որ Տաթոն մի երկու բան էլ իրենց մասին ասի...հենց այն, որ իրենք իրենցից բան չեն ներկայացնում...երևի քաղաքական մազոխիզմի տեսակ է։

----------


## Artgeo

Իմ արև, չեմ դադարում զարմանալ Հ1-ի պահվածքի վրա։ Ի՞նչ տեսակի մարդիկ են այդտեղ աշխատում, ո՞նց են նրանք նայում ընկերների, բարեկամների, հարևանների աչքերին… Ամեն ինչ թողնենք մի կողմ, իրենք իրենց աչքերի մեջ հայելու մեջ ո՞նց են նայում… Թողնելով ամեն ինչ մի կողմ, էս ալիքը ՀԱՆՐԱՅԻՆ է, սնվում է ՀԱՆՐՈՒԹՅԱՆ գրպանից, մի՞թե Ֆիլիպինների եսիմ ովքեր ավելի կարևոր են քան այսօր Հայաստանի սրտում՝ Երևանում կատարված իրադարձությունները։ Մի՞թե կարելի է այդքան խուլ ու համր լինել։ Մի՞թե խղճի խայթ չկա նրանց մոտ։ Մի՞թե կարելի է այսքան թքած ունենալ սեփական քաղաքացիների, աշխատավարձ վճարողների ու այդ ալիքի տերերի վրա… 
Չեմ հասկանում։

----------


## Norton

> Իմ արև, չեմ դադարում զարմանալ Հ1-ի պահվածքի վրա։ Ի՞նչ տեսակի մարդիկ են այդտեղ աշխատում, ո՞նց են նրանք նայում ընկերների, բարեկամների, հարևանների աչքերին… 
> Չեմ հասկանում։


Դե Հայլուրի լրագրողները էդքան ինքնուրույնություն չունեն,եթե իշխանություների սցենարով նյութեր չպատրաստեն իրենց աշխատանքը կկորցնեն:

----------


## Adam

Արտգեո , ի՞նչ մեղք ունեն Հ1-ի  աշխատողները, տնօրենները, հայլուրի աշխատողները, 
և այլն...
Եթե դու ևս աշխատեիր հ1-ում, և կախված լինեիր այդ աշխատավարձից, դու դուրս կգայի՞ր աշխատանքից, ինչա թե կիսասուտ ինֆորմացիայա հաղորդվում: Եվ եթե հեռուստաընկերությանը վերևներից ասածա, որ սենց պիտի ասեք...և այլն....Իշխանությունների ալիքնա և պետքա գործի իրանց ուզածով: Հիմա, սուտա սուտ չի, տենցա և բան չես կարող փոխել, ու էստեղ մեղավոր չեն ոչ մի աշխատակից: Ինչ կապ ունի որ հեռուստաընկերությունա.... հենա եթե տենցա թող սաղ պետական կառույցներում աշխատողները դուրս գան աշխատանքից, պատճառաբանելով, որ դա ևս իշխանություներիննա: Մեղադրիր իշխանություններին, այլ ոչ թե աշխատակիցներին: Մարդ կա, որ դա իրա միակ տեղնա, որից ինքը կարա ստանա փող և գոյատևի: Տենց պետք չի ասել:

----------


## Artgeo

> Արտգեո , ի՞նչ մեղք ունեն Հ1-ի  աշխատողները, տնօրենները, հայլուրի աշխատողները, 
> և այլն...
> Եթե դու ևս աշխատեիր հ1-ում, և կախված լինեիր այդ աշխատավարձից, դու դուրս կգայի՞ր աշխատանքից, ինչա թե կիսասուտ ինֆորմացիայա հաղորդվում: Եվ եթե հեռուստաընկերությանը վերևներից ասածա, որ սենց պիտի ասեք...և այլն....Իշխանությունների ալիքնա և պետքա գործի իրանց ուզածով: Հիմա, սուտա սուտ չի, տենցա և բան չես կարող փոխել, ու էստեղ մեղավոր չեն ոչ մի աշխատակից: Ինչ կապ ունի որ հեռուստաընկերությունա.... հենա եթե տենցա թող սաղ պետական կառույցներում աշխատողները դուրս գան աշխատանքից, պատճառաբանելով, որ դա ևս իշխանություներիննա: Մեղադրիր իշխանություններին, այլ ոչ թե աշխատակիցներին: Մարդ կա, որ դա իրա միակ տեղնա, որից ինքը կարա ստանա փող և գոյատևի: Տենց պետք չի ասել:


Արժանապատվություն ունեցող մարդը կհրաժարվի այն աշխատանքից, որը կեղտ է առաջացնում նրա երեսին։ Ու պետք չէ արդարացնել ստրկամտությունը։

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Արտգեո , ի՞նչ մեղք ունեն Հ1-ի  աշխատողները, տնօրենները, հայլուրի աշխատողները, 
> և այլն...
> Եթե դու ևս աշխատեիր h1-ում, և կախված լինեիր այդ աշխատավարձից, դու դուրս կգայի՞ր աշխատանքից, ինչա թե կիսասուտ ինֆորմացիայա հաղորդվում: Եվ եթե հեռուստաընկերությանը վերևներից ասածա, որ սենց պիտի ասեք...և այլն....Իշխանությունների ալիքնա և պետքա գործի իրանց ուզածով: Հիմա, սուտա սուտ չի, տենցա և բան չես կարող փոխել, ու էստեղ մեղավոր չեն ոչ մի աշխատակից: Ինչ կապ ունի որ հեռուստաընկերությունա.... հենա եթե տենցա թող սաղ պետական կառույցներում աշխատողները դուրս գան աշխատանքից, պատճառաբանելով, որ դա ևս իշխանություներիննա: Մեղադրիր իշխանություններին, այլ ոչ թե աշխատակիցներին: Մարդ կա, որ դա իրա միակ տեղնա, որից ինքը կարա ստանա փող և գոյատևի: Տենց պետք չի ասել:


Օրինակ ես այս հարցում չեմ մեղադրում իշխանություններին, այլ մեղադրում եմ հենց Հ1-ին` սկսած Տնօրենից (Ալիկից), վերջացրած էն էն էն Տաթևիկով:
Որովհետև մեր կռահումներն ու ենթադրությունները եթե մի կողմ դնենք, ապա օրինական տեսանկյունից իշխանությունները չեն կարող ստիպել ոչ մեկին սուտ տեղեկություն տարածել, այդ թվում և Հ1-ին: Իսկ ինչ իրանք անում են անբարոյական է, որովհետև խաղում 1 000 000-որ մարդկանց նյարդերի հետ ու ավելի սրում այս դրությունը իրենց սուտ տեղեկություններով:

Մի մոռացեք, որ _հրամաններ_ կատարելիս դուք պատասխանատու եք ձեր տնօրենների առջև, իսկ մահից հետո` ձեր խղճի:
*Ուրիշի դժբախտության վրա երջանկություն չեն կառուցում, նամանավանդ երբ այդ ուրիշը` քո ժողովուրդն է:*

Ու դու դեռ արդարացնում ես Հ1-ի անձնակազմին? Տաթևիկին, Ալիկին?

----------


## Kuk

> Արտգեո , ի՞նչ մեղք ունեն Հ1-ի  աշխատողները, տնօրենները, հայլուրի աշխատողները, 
> և այլն...
> Եթե դու ևս աշխատեիր հ1-ում, և կախված լինեիր այդ աշխատավարձից, դու դուրս կգայի՞ր աշխատանքից, ինչա թե կիսասուտ ինֆորմացիայա հաղորդվում: Եվ եթե հեռուստաընկերությանը վերևներից ասածա, որ սենց պիտի ասեք...և այլն....Իշխանությունների ալիքնա և պետքա գործի իրանց ուզածով: Հիմա, սուտա սուտ չի, տենցա և բան չես կարող փոխել, ու էստեղ մեղավոր չեն ոչ մի աշխատակից: Ինչ կապ ունի որ հեռուստաընկերությունա.... հենա եթե տենցա թող սաղ պետական կառույցներում աշխատողները դուրս գան աշխատանքից, պատճառաբանելով, որ դա ևս իշխանություներիննա: Մեղադրիր իշխանություններին, այլ ոչ թե աշխատակիցներին: Մարդ կա, որ դա իրա միակ տեղնա, որից ինքը կարա ստանա փող և գոյատևի: Տենց պետք չի ասել:


1000 ներողություն կոպիտ համեմատության համար, բայց կան շատ մարմնավաճառուհիներ, ովքեր իրենց գոյատևման համար են անում այն քայլերը, որոնք դուրս են բարոյականության սահմաններից, ուրեմն ի՞նչ է, պետք է նրա՞նց էլ արդարացնել: Չէ՞ որ մարդուն խաբելը, տվյալ դեպքում մի ամբողջ ժողովրդի խաբելը, նույնպես դուրս է բարոյականության սահմաններից:

----------


## Norton

> Օրինակ ես այս հարցում չեմ մեղադրում իշխանություններին, այլ մեղադրում եմ հենց Հ1-ին` սկսած Տնօրենից (Ալիկից), վերջացրած էն էն էն Տաթևիկով:
> [/B]
> 
> Ու դու դեռ արդարացնում ես Հ1-ի անձնակազմին? Տաթևիկին, Ալիկին?


Ես չեմ արդարացնում նրանց,բայց մի մոռացեք ,որ Հ1ը մենակ Տաթևիկն ու Ալիկը չեն,շատ նորմալ մարդիկ կան ,որ էդ աշխատավաձով են տուն պահում:

----------


## Adam

Կոնկրետ ինչ-որ մեկին չեմ մատնանշում: Ալիկ կլինի թե Հրաչ, ինձ համար միևնույննա: 
Ուղղակի թեկուզ մի քանիսի պատճառով սաղ պետքա գործից դուրս գան՞

----------


## Artgeo

> Կոնկրետ ինչ-որ մեկին չեմ մատնանշում: Ալիկ կլինի թե Հրաչ, ինձ համար միևնույննա: 
> Ուղղակի թեկուզ մի քանիսի պատճառով սաղ պետքա գործից դուրս գան՞


Հա, դեմոնստրատիվ դուրս գան ու հաստատեն, որ իրենք մաքուր են, արդար են ու դեմ այդպիսի քաղաքականությանը։ Հակառակ դեպքում ինչո՞վ են տարբերվում Սերժիկից, Ռոբից կամ Արթուրից։

----------


## Adam

Հա, ասենք թե դուրս էկան: Քեզ թվումա, որ նորերը չե՞ն ընդունվելու: Ի՞նչ տարբերություն...: Ուղղակի էտ դուրս էկողները էլ երբեք ետ չեն կարա գան: Ինչքան էլ իրենց պահվածքով փորձեն ճշմարտությունը ասեն, մեկա իրանց էլ ետ ընդունող չի լինի: 
Չեմ կասկածում, որ կարողա նաև քամու տակ անցնեն, ու մեկել լուր ստացվի, որ այսինչ աշխատողը մահացել է (մինչդեռ սպանած կլինեն): Հիմիկվա իշխանությունների դեմ խաղ չկա: Իրենց չես կարող «Հաղթել»: Հաղթանակը կլինի միայն այն, որ ինչ-որ ելույթի ժամանակ, հեռվից սնայպերով 2-ին միանգամից խփես ու պռծնես: Այ էտ կարողա հաղթանակ լինի: Բայց ոչ միտինգներով: էլի միտինգ, էլի զոհեր...

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Հիմիկվա իշխանությունների դեմ խաղ չկա: Իրենց չես կարող «Հաղթել»: Հաղթանակը կլինի միայն այն, որ ինչ-որ ելույթի ժամանակ, հեռվից սնայպերով 2-ին միանգամից խփես ու պռծնես: Այ էտ կարողա հաղթանակ լինի: Բայց ոչ միտինգներով: էլի միտինգ, էլի զոհեր...


Հույսդ մի կորցրու  :Smile: , լավ էլ հնարավորա ու դրա վառ ապացույցը իշխանության մեկը մյուսի հետևից խուճապահար քայլերն են  :Wink: 
Իսկ էդ սնայպերով տարբերակը անիմաստ է քննարկել, որովհետև դա տեռարիստների գործելաոճն է, այսինքն քեզանից ուժեղ ուժի դեմ պայքարում ես ահաբեկչությամբ: Իսկ էդ հենց էնա, ինչ ուզում են ապացուցեն էս բռնապետները, որ մենք խուլիգաններ ու ահաբեկիչներ ենք: Պիտի վեհ պահենք մեզ  :Wink: 




> Կոնկրետ ինչ-որ մեկին չեմ մատնանշում: Ալիկ կլինի թե Հրաչ, ինձ համար միևնույննա: 
> Ուղղակի թեկուզ մի քանիսի պատճառով սաղ պետքա գործից դուրս գան՞


Ես էլ կոնկրետ մատնանշում եմ` Ալիկ ու Տաթևիկ: Հնարավորա ասենք 4 երեխա ունեցող հավաքարարը մեղավոր չի ու էտի իրա ընտանիք պահելու միակ ձևնա: Բայց Տնօրեն կոչվածը մեղավորա չէ??? Չես կարծում, որ եթե դու այդքան մարդու ղեկավար ես ու պատասխան ես տալիս այս երկրի ՀԱՆՐԱՅԻՆ ՀԵՌՈՒՍՏԱԸՆԿԵՐՈՒԹՅԱՆ բոլոր արարքներին, ապա իրավունք չունես ստորաբար չարաշահել ժողովրդի համբերությունը??  :Think:  Շատ մարդկանց համբերությունը հատումա, երբ միտինգից հետո գնում են տուն Հ1-ը միացնում ու լսում, որ իրանք խուլիգան են : Էս ինչ բեսպրիդելա? Ովա իրան էտ իրավունքը տվել մեզ սենց վիրավորելու???????

Հիմա հարցս ձևակերպեմ կոնկրետ`
*Արդարացնում ես այսքան արարքներից հետո Ալիկին ու Տաթևիկին?????*  :Think:

----------


## Արիս

ժողովուրդ, կներեք, բայց ամոթա, ես գիտեի ստեղ լուրջ բաներից ենք խոսում  :Acute: .... էս թեման տեղափոխեք զվարճալի երևույթներ բաժին.... :LOL: 
կամ էլ Ողբամ զ'քեզ Հայոց Կանալ... :Sulel:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> ժողովուրդ, կներեք, բայց ամոթա, ես գիտեի ստեղ լուրջ բաներից ենք խոսում .... էս թեման տեղափոխեք զվարճալի երևույթներ բաժին....
> կամ էլ Ողբամ զ'քեզ Հայոց Կանալ...


Մտի քաղաքականություն բաժին, լուրջ խոսալու շատ բաներ կան էդ բաժնում  :Hands Up:

----------


## Adam

> *Արդարացնում ես այսքան արարքներից հետո Ալիկին ու Տաթևիկին?????*


Արդարացնելը չեմ արդարացնում: Տաթևիկ նկատի ունե՞ս հայլուրի հաղորդավարը: 
Դե իրան վերաբերում եմ որպես ստաժավոր հաղորդավարուհի, որը նաև աշխատելա Լևոնի վախտերով և ամեն ինչ ասելա ի օգուտ Լևոնի: (Լևոնի վախտերով կարծեմ ինքը էլի էղելա): Տաթևիկը իրա բերանից ոչ մի խոսք չի ասում: Միայն կարդումա մոնիտորի վրա գրածները, որն էլ Ալիկնա ուղարկել:  :LOL: 
Իր գործի մեջ պրոֆեսիոնալ հաղորդավարուհի է: Ուրիշ ոչինչ չեմ կարող ասել: Ինքս էլ արդեն չեմ կարողանում մտքերս համախմբել: Մտածում եմ, բայց չեմ կարող գրել: 
Մի բան հարցնեմ, իսկ ինչի՞ եք մենակ մեղադրում հ1-ին՞: Ինչի մյուս հեռուստաալիքներով չե՞ն վիրավորում ու նույնը չե՞ն ասում: Հասկանում եմ, որ «հանրայինի» հարցնա, բայց հիմա չկա մի հեռուստաալիք, որը չգործի Հ1-ի պես: 
Խնդրում եմ օրինակ չբերել Երկիր մեդիային, որովհետև մի ***- էլ էտա:

----------


## Artgeo

> Արդարացնելը չեմ արդարացնում: Տաթևիկ նկատի ունե՞ս հայլուրի հաղորդավարը: 
> Դե իրան վերաբերում եմ որպես ստաժավոր հաղորդավարուհի, որը նաև աշխատելա Լևոնի վախտերով և ամեն ինչ ասելա ի օգուտ Լևոնի: (Լևոնի վախտերով կարծեմ ինքը էլի էղելա): Տաթևիկը իրա բերանից ոչ մի խոսք չի ասում: Միայն կարդումա մոնիտորի վրա գրածները, որն էլ Ալիկնա ուղարկել: 
> Իր գործի մեջ պրոֆեսիոնալ հաղորդավարուհի է: Ուրիշ ոչինչ չեմ կարող ասել: Ինքս էլ արդեն չեմ կարողանում մտքերս համախմբել: Մտածում եմ, բայց չեմ կարող գրել: 
> Մի բան հարցնեմ, իսկ ինչի՞ եք մենակ մեղադրում հ1-ին՞: Ինչի մյուս հեռուստաալիքներով չե՞ն վիրավորում ու նույնը չե՞ն ասում: Հասկանում եմ, որ «հանրայինի» հարցնա, բայց հիմա չկա մի հեռուստաալիք, որը չգործի Հ1-ի պես: 
> Խնդրում եմ օրինակ չբերել Երկիր մեդիային, որովհետև մի ***- էլ էտա:


Մյուսները սեփական ալիքներ են, ինչ ուզեն օրենքի սահմանում ցույց կտան, կուզնենա 24 ժամ Քելե, Քելե կասեն, կուզենան Դաշնակ, դաշնակ կգոռան։ Նրանք շահույթ հետապնդող ձեռնարկություններ են։ ԱԼՄ-ն տվյալ դեպքում ավելի պատվի արժան է, քան Հ1-ը։ ԱԼՄ-ն իր սեփականատիրոջը՝ Տիգրան Կարապետյանին է ծառայում, սնվում է նրա գումարներով ու շահույթ է բերում նրան։ Հանրային ալիքի սեփականատերը հանրությունն է։ Հանրային հեռուստաընկերության նպատայը շահույթը չէ, քանի որ այն սնվում է հանրության գրպանից ու ծառայելու է միայն ու միայն այդ հանրությանը։

----------


## Adam

> Մյուսները սեփական ալիքներ են, ինչ ուզեն օրենքի սահմանում ցույց կտան, կուզնենա 24 ժամ Քելե, Քելե կասեն, կուզենան Դաշնակ, դաշնակ կգոռան։ Նրանք շահույթ հետապնդող ձեռնարկություններ են։ ԱԼՄ-ն տվյալ դեպքում ավելի պատվի արժան է, քան Հ1-ը։ ԱԼՄ-ն իր սեփականատիրոջը՝ Տիգրան Կարապետյանին է ծառայում, սնվում է նրա գումարներով ու շահույթ է բերում նրան։ Հանրային ալիքի սեփականատերը հանրությունն է։ Հանրային հեռուստաընկերության նպատայը շահույթը չէ, քանի որ այն սնվում է հանրության գրպանից ու ծառայելու է միայն ու միայն այդ հանրությանը։


Իսկ երբևէ ծառայելա՞ հանրությանը, որ հիմա ծառայի:

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
տերը եթե լիներ ամերիկացի, միգուցե և ծառայեր: Բայց ինչ անես, որ հայա...

----------


## Anchi

> Արդարացնելը չեմ արդարացնում: Տաթևիկ նկատի ունե՞ս հայլուրի հաղորդավարը: 
> Դե իրան վերաբերում եմ որպես ստաժավոր հաղորդավարուհի, որը նաև աշխատելա Լևոնի վախտերով և ամեն ինչ ասելա ի օգուտ Լևոնի: (Լևոնի վախտերով կարծեմ ինքը էլի էղելա): Տաթևիկը իրա բերանից ոչ մի խոսք չի ասում: Միայն կարդումա մոնիտորի վրա գրածները, որն էլ Ալիկնա ուղարկել: 
> Իր գործի մեջ պրոֆեսիոնալ հաղորդավարուհի է:


Որքան երկար էլ աշխատեց Տաթևիկը, միևնույն է պրոֆեսիոնալիզմ ձեռք չբերեց:
Ոնց կարող է պրոֆեսիոնալ ժուռնալիստը, որքան էլ դեմ լինի, ամբողջ ատելությունը, մաղձը, ու իր վերաբերմունքը արտահայտի լուր հայտնելիս: Դա արդեն ժուռնալիստիկա չեղավ, կամ էլ եղավ, որղղակի անորակ, թույլ տաթևական ժուռնալիստիկա:
Առհասարակ Հանրայինի ամբողջ կազմը պետք է թարմացնել:

----------


## Kuk

> Որքան երկար էլ աշխատեց Տաթևիկը, միևնույն է պրոֆեսիոնալիզմ ձեռք չբերեց:
> Ոնց կարող է պրոֆեսիոնալ ժուռնալիստը, որքան էլ դեմ լինի, ամբողջ ատելությունը, մաղձը, ու իր վերաբերմունքը արտահայտի լուր հայտնելիս: Դա արդեն ժուռնալիստիկա չեղավ, կամ էլ եղավ, որղղակի անորակ, թույլ տաթևական ժուռնալիստիկա:
> Առհասարակ Հանրայինի ամբողջ կազմը պետք է թարմացնել:


Միանգամայն ճիշտ դիտարկում է: Համամիտ եմ: Նրան պետք է նաև պատասխանատվության ենթարկել ժողովրդի մեծ զանգվածի մասին քամահրանքով արտահայտվելու համար:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Արդարացնելը չեմ արդարացնում: Տաթևիկ նկատի ունե՞ս հայլուրի հաղորդավարը: 
> Դե իրան վերաբերում եմ որպես ստաժավոր հաղորդավարուհի, որը նաև աշխատելա Լևոնի վախտերով և ամեն ինչ ասելա ի օգուտ Լևոնի: (Լևոնի վախտերով կարծեմ ինքը էլի էղելա): Տաթևիկը իրա բերանից ոչ մի խոսք չի ասում: Միայն կարդումա մոնիտորի վրա գրածները, որն էլ Ալիկնա ուղարկել: 
> Իր գործի մեջ պրոֆեսիոնալ հաղորդավարուհի է: Ուրիշ ոչինչ չեմ կարող ասել: Ինքս էլ արդեն չեմ կարողանում մտքերս համախմբել: Մտածում եմ, բայց չեմ կարող գրել: 
> Մի բան հարցնեմ, իսկ ինչի՞ եք մենակ մեղադրում հ1-ին՞: Ինչի մյուս հեռուստաալիքներով չե՞ն վիրավորում ու նույնը չե՞ն ասում: Հասկանում եմ, որ «հանրայինի» հարցնա, բայց հիմա չկա մի հեռուստաալիք, որը չգործի Հ1-ի պես: 
> Խնդրում եմ օրինակ չբերել Երկիր մեդիային, որովհետև մի ***- էլ էտա:


Հայլուրը վարող մի քանի հաղորդավարներ կան, բայց ես առանձնացրել էի Տաթևիկին, որովհետև լսել եմ նրա մի երկու հարցազրույցները տարբեր քաղաքական գործիչների հետ, ու կարամ ասեմ` կեղտը իրա վրաից ուղղակի թափումա, թույնին ու շոպլիկությանն էլ չափ ու սահման չկա  :Bad:  :Angry2: 

Իսկ թե ինչու ենք առանձնացնում հենց Հ1-ին, որովհետև եթե մյուս հեռուստաալիքներին հրամայված է ԼՏՊին ի օգուտ ինֆորմացիաները չհաղորդել, ապա Հ1-ը (նաև Հ2-ը) ի սկզբանե ոչ միայն չէին ասում այդ լուրերը, այլև օձի նման խայթում էին: Ինչը չեմ կաորղ ասել Կենտրոնի, ԱԼՄի (  :LOL:  ), Արմենիայի մասին:

Վերջիվերջո բոլորս էլ մարդ ենք ու հասկանում ու մտնում ենք մարդկանց դրության մեջ: Բայց բաներ կան, որ արդեն էդ մարդկանցից են գալիս, ոչ թե վերևներից  :Wink:  ու վայ ես էդ մարդկանց  :Angry2:

----------


## dvgray

> Ինչը չեմ կաորղ ասել Կենտրոնի, ԱԼՄի (  ), Արմենիայի մասին:


Շատ իզուր չես կարող ասել: Լավ էլ կարող ես ասել, ու լավ էլ ասա  :Smile: :
Արմենիաի պես տականք ալիք մեկ էլ Կենտրոնն է՝ Էն խոճկոր Պետրոյով  :Hands Up: :

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Շատ իզուր չես կարող ասել: Լավ էլ կարող ես ասել, ու լավ էլ ասա :
> Արմենիաի պես տականք ալիք մեկ էլ Կենտրոնն է՝ Էն խոճկոր Պետրոյով :


Չհասկացա, էդ Պետրոսը ինչ մեղքա գործել?????  :Think:  Կարաս փաստերով գոնե մի բան ասես?
Խեղճ մարդը մի անգամ էն ազգագրետ Հրանուշ Խառատյանին բերեց, հաջորդ օրը էդ կնկան գործից հանեցին: Էլ ինչ անի էդ տղեն? Հիմիկվա դրությամբ երևի միակ մարդնա, որից կարելի է մի խելոք բան լսել:  :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> Չհասկացա, էդ Պետրոսը ինչ մեղքա գործել?????  Կարաս փաստերով գոնե մի բան ասես?
> Խեղճ մարդը մի անգամ էն ազգագրետ Հրանուշ Խառատյանին բերեց, հաջորդ օրը էդ կնկան գործից հանեցին: Էլ ինչ անի էդ տղեն? Հիմիկվա դրությամբ երևի միակ մարդնա, որից կարելի է մի խելոք բան լսել:


Ինչ անի՞:
Էն, ինչ որ պետք է անից ցանկացած նորմալ մարդ: Ոչ թե ծառայի դոդինկին, այլ ծառայի իր գործին:
Սկզբի վախտերը իմ դուրս էլ էր գալիս, բայց հիմիվա դրությամբ լրիվ վառված օբեկտ ա:
 :Smile:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Էկեք էս թեման տեղափոխել Ինտիմ Անկյուն , որ կարողանամ գրառում անել  :Blush:

----------


## Kuk

> Չհասկացա, էդ Պետրոսը ինչ մեղքա գործել?????  Կարաս փաստերով գոնե մի բան ասես?
> Խեղճ մարդը մի անգամ էն ազգագրետ Հրանուշ Խառատյանին բերեց, հաջորդ օրը էդ կնկան գործից հանեցին: Էլ ինչ անի էդ տղեն? Հիմիկվա դրությամբ երևի միակ մարդնա, որից կարելի է մի խելոք բան լսել:


Ու՞մից, Պետրոսից խելոք մի՞տք: Էս ի՞նչ ասիր այ ախպեր: Ինրքան խոզը կարա տուռնիկից կախվի, էդքան էլ Պետրոսը կարա խելոք միտք արտահայտի: Ես նույնիսկ կասկածում եմ նրա միջնակարգ կրթության վրա: Համ էլ էդ ձև անինքնասեր մարդ կլինի՞: Ով ինչ հասնի ասումա, էն էլ կուլա գնում: Հա հասկացանք գործնա իրա, բայց վերջապես «տղամարդա» կոչվում չէ՞ էդ ապրանքը, ո՞նց կարելիա էդքան զուրկ լինել տղամարդկությունից: Տիգրան Կարապետյանը ընտանիքին կպավ, Արթուր Բաղդասարյանը մինչև պաշտոն ստանալը իրան վիրավորեց, և այդպես անդադար ով չի ալարում, մի երկու բառ ասումա դրան:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Ինչ անի՞:
> Էն, ինչ որ պետք է անից ցանկացած նորմալ մարդ: Ոչ թե ծառայի դոդինկին, այլ ծառայի իր գործին:
> Սկզբի վախտերը իմ դուրս էլ էր գալիս, բայց հիմիվա դրությամբ լրիվ վառված օբեկտ ա:


Այ ցավդ տանեմ մարդուն զրպարտելը հեշտ բանա, կարաս մի հատ դեպք, ելույթ, հարց կամ մի ուրիշ բան մեջբերես, որտեղ երևա Պետրոսի "վառված օբյեկտ"-ությունը? :Think:

----------


## dvgray

> Այ ցավդ տանեմ մարդուն զրպարտելը հեշտ բանա, կարաս մի հատ դեպք, ելույթ, հարց կամ մի ուրիշ բան մեջբերես, որտեղ երևա Պետրոսի "վառված օբյեկտ"-ությունը?


Լավ:
Շատ ես ուզում, մի հատ մեջբերեմ:
Դոդիկի տանը նկարահանված նոր տարվա հարցազրույցը  :LOL: : Ընենց տպավորություն էր, որ կարծես մյուս կողմում դոդիկի առյուծն էր կապած ու եթե մի հատ դոդիկին չքսմսվող բան ասեր մեր խեղճուկրակ Պետրոն, միանդամից էթալու էր ուղիղ առյուծի ռեխը մտներ  :LOL: :
Էտքանը քեզ հերիք ա երևի:  :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo

> Իսկ երբևէ ծառայելա՞ հանրությանը, որ հիմա ծառայի:


Կարո՞ղ ես հիմնավորել, թե ինչու հիմա չպիտի ծառայի  :Think:  Հա, հենց հիմա ու հենց էս պահին պիտի ծառայի հանրությանը: Եթե մինչև հիմա չի ծառայել գլուխը պատով է տվել: Հանրությունը ձեն չի հանել, հիմա հանում է: Ու սկսած այս պահից այն պիտի ծառայի:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Լավ:
> Շատ ես ուզում, մի հատ մեջբերեմ:
> Դոդիկի տանը նկարահանված նոր տարվա հարցազրույցը : Ընենց տպավորություն էր, որ կարծես մյուս կողմում դոդիկի առյուծն էր կապած ու եթե մի հատ դոդիկին չքսմսվող բան ասեր մեր խեղճուկրակ Պետրոն, միանդամից էթալու էր ուղիղ առյուծի ռեխը մտներ :
> Էտքանը քեզ հերիք ա երևի:


Չեմ տեսել էդ հարցազրույցը, բայց որ ասում ես  :Smile: 

Օրինակ ես հիմա հասկանում եմ ինչ-որ չափով իրան: Ընդունի, որ ինչքան իշխանություններին քննադատող հաղորդավար, մեկնաբան, լրագրող կար բոլորը դուրս են թռել հայկական եթերներից: Ինքը մնացելա, ու փորձումա չափերի սահմաններում (որ ինքն էլ չթռնի) էլի քննադատել իշխանություններին: Ոնց ասաց էս գորշ /սեռի/ հեռուստաընկերությունների ցուցակում ինքը քչից շատից գույնա տալիս: Թե չէ եթե իրան չհաշվենք դուրս կգա, որ բոլոր ալիքները նույն բանն են ասում`

-Իշխանությունները հազիվ կանխեցին խուլիգանների վայրագ արարքները: Կեցցի Սերժիկը~~~

Իսկ ինքը տենց անիմաստ բաներ գոնե չի ասում ու երևի չի էլ ասի  :Wink:  ոչ էլ ինչ-որ հիպնոզ-միպնոզ  :LOL:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ոնց ասաց էս գորշ /սեռի/ հեռուստաընկերությունների ցուցակում ինքը քչից շատից գույնա տալիս:


Կարմիր գույն… Ի դեպ, հետաքրքիր ա, ի՞նչ ա լցրացծ բաժակների մեջ  :LOL:  
Ես Գևորգ Ալթունյանի ծրագրերն էի սիրում…

Բայց դե ժող, թեման հանրայինի մասին ա, սրանք սեփական ալիքներ են ու ինչ կուզեն կանեն։

----------


## dvgray

> Չեմ տեսել էդ հարցազրույցը, բայց որ ասում ես 
> 
> Օրինակ ես հիմա հասկանում եմ ինչ-որ չափով իրան: Ընդունի, որ ինչքան իշխանություններին քննադատող հաղորդավար, մեկնաբան, լրագրող կար բոլորը դուրս են թռել հայկական եթերներից: Ինքը մնացելա, ու փորձումա չափերի սահմաններում (որ ինքն էլ չթռնի) էլի քննադատել իշխանություններին:


Ու էտ անելով մյուս կողմից էլ հզորացնու է բռնակալներին:
Ես են կարծիքին եմ, որ նրանց համար ոչ մի գնով էլ աշխատել չի կարելի: Ու եթե բոլոր նորմալ պրոֆեսիոնակ կամ կիսապրոֆեսիոնալ մարդիկ սենց մտածեն, ապա քոչենք շուտվանից տկլոր էին մնալու:
Իսկ սենց, Պետրոյի խաղեր տալու պատճառով իմիտացիա են անում, որ յանիմ թե  դեմակրատական երկիր են, ու քայլ առ քայլ լրիվ տանում դեպի կատարյալ բռնատիրություն:

----------


## Adam

> Կարո՞ղ ես հիմնավորել, թե ինչու հիմա չպիտի ծառայի  Հա, հենց հիմա ու հենց էս պահին պիտի ծառայի հանրությանը: Եթե մինչև հիմա չի ծառայել գլուխը պատով է տվել: Հանրությունը ձեն չի հանել, հիմա հանում է: Ու սկսած այս պահից այն պիտի ծառայի:


Երբեք տենց բան չի լինի: Ուզում են միտինգներ անեն, ուզում են ծեծ ու ջարդ կազմակերպեն, ու թալան: հ1-ը Ռոբի սեփական դամաշնի կինոծյատռնա  :LOL:

----------


## Kuk

> Ու էտ անելով մյուս կողմից էլ հզորացնու է բռնակալներին:
> Ես են կարծիքին եմ, որ նրանց համար ոչ մի գնով էլ աշխատել չի կարելի: Ու եթե բոլոր նորմալ պրոֆեսիոնակ կամ կիսապրոֆեսիոնալ մարդիկ սենց մտածեն, ապա քոչենք շուտվանից տկլոր էին մնալու:
> Իսկ սենց, Պետրոյի խաղեր տալու պատճառով իմիտացիա են անում, որ յանիմ թե  դեմակրատական երկիր են, ու քայլ առ քայլ լրիվ տանում դեպի կատարյալ բռնատիրություն:


Գրառումներիդ քառանիշ թիվը շնորհավոր :Wink: 
Ապե դե պրոֆեսիոնալները չեն աշխատում, դրա համարել պետրոսներ են մնացել՝ իրանց պատկերացնելով պրոֆ:

----------


## dvgray

> Գրառումներիդ քառանիշ թիվը շնորհավոր


Վայ:   :Shok: 
Չէի նկատել  :Blush: :
Մեռռռսի  :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. աստված իմ: Էսքան տենաս ի՞նչ եմ գրել:  :LOL:

----------


## Artgeo

> Գրառումներիդ քառանիշ թիվը շնորհավոր
> Ապե դե պրոֆեսիոնալները չեն աշխատում, դրա համարել պետրոսներ են մնացել՝ իրանց պատկերացնելով պրոֆ:


Պրոֆեսիոնալներ չեն էլ լինի, դա բացառվում է։ Իրենց պետք չեն պրոֆեսիոնալ լրագրողներ։ Այսօրվա վայ լրագրողները հենց դրանից են վախենում։ Երգչստներն էլ։ Ընդհանրապես, որ նայես Հայաստանում գրեթե ոչ մի բանում չկա մրցակցություն։ Իսկ մրցակցությունը լավ բան է։

Օրինակ։ Հայաստանում կար Արմենտել ու ոչ մի մրցակից։ Այսօր կա նաև Վիվասել։ Ո՞վ էր շահում էն ժամանակ։ Արմենտելը։ Իսկ հիմա՞։ Հիմա սպառողը, բնակչությունը։ Նույնն էլ հեռուստատեսությունում է, գրականության, երաժշտության և մնացած բոլոր բնագավառներում։ Մինչև չլինի մրցակցություն ունենալու ենք այն, ինչ ունենք։

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Օրինակ։ Հայաստանում կար Արմենտել ու ոչ մի մրցակից։ Այսօր կա նաև Վիվասել։ Ո՞վ էր շահում էն ժամանակ։ Արմենտելը։ Իսկ հիմա՞։ Հիմա սպառողը, բնակչությունը։ Նույնն էլ հեռուստատեսությունում է, գրականության, երաժշտության և մնացած բոլոր բնագավառներում։ Մինչև չլինի մրցակցություն ունենալու ենք այն, ինչ ունենք։


Ամերիկան հիմնականում տենց էլ զարգացավ  :Wink: 

Ձեզ ոնցա թվում, որ Լևոնը հեղափոխություն անի Հ1-ը կարգի կբերի? Թե էլի կստիպի ի օգուտ իրան աշխատել?  :Think:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Pchuk

> Ամերիկան հիմնականում տենց էլ զարգացավ 
> 
> Ձեզ ոնցա թվում, որ Լևոնը հեղափոխություն անի Հ1-ը կարգի կբերի? Թե էլի կստիպի ի օգուտ իրան աշխատել?


Հ1-ը միշտ էլ աշխատելու է իշխանության օգտին անկախ նրանից թե ովքեր են իշխանավորները:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Հ1-ը միշտ էլ աշխատելու է իշխանության օգտին անկախ նրանից թե ովքեր են իշխանավորները:


Էդ պարզա:
Բայց էլի էս կարգի? Ստով, կեղծիքով, մոնտաժով, պրովակացիաներով և այլնով? Ամեն ինչին էլ չափ ու սահման կա չէ վերջը:

----------


## Pchuk

> Էդ պարզա:
> Բայց էլի էս կարգի? Ստով, կեղծիքով, մոնտաժով, պրովակացիաներով և այլնով? Ամեն ինչին էլ չափ ու սահման կա չէ վերջը:


Այո, ամեն ինչին չափ ու սահման կա, բայց եթե սահման որոշողը X-ն է , ապա X-ը կարող է իր ուզած չափով տեղաշարժել այդ սահմանը: Կամայական X-ի դեպքում:

----------


## Արշակ

> Ձեզ ոնցա թվում, որ Լևոնը հեղափոխություն անի Հ1-ը կարգի կբերի? Թե էլի կստիպի ի օգուտ իրան աշխատել?


Հ1–ը միշտ էլ կլինի իշխանական, բայց էս աստիճանի ցինիկ, լկտի կեղծիքով  ողողված վերջին տարիներին է դարձել։ Լևոնի նախագահության տարիներին ամեն դեպքում դեռևս որպես լրատվամիջոց ընկալվում էր։ Երբևէ ժողովուրդը էս աստիճանի չի ատել էդ ալիքը։

----------


## Overdose

:LOL: Ուզում եք իմանանք ով է Լևոնի կողմից, ով իշխանության :LOL:  :Wink:  :Hands Up: 

Հանրայինը շատ ճաշակով ու գեղեցիկ հեռուստաալիք է, շատ օբյեկտիվ ու ճշմարիտ լրատվությամբ

Դե, ձեզ տեսնենք :Cool:

----------


## Artgeo

> Հ1-ը միշտ էլ աշխատելու է իշխանության օգտին անկախ նրանից թե ովքեր են իշխանավորները:


Չէի ասի, BBC-ին քեզ վառ օրինակ:

Նույնն էլ կարող եմ ասել Վրաստանի Հանրային Հեռուստաընկերության վերաբերյալ, որի խորհուրդը ձևավորվում է իշխանության ու ընդդիմության կողմից պարիտետային սկզբունքով, որն էլ ընտրում է խորհրդի նախագահ: Ընտրություններից առաջ, ընթացքում և հետո ՎՀՀ-ն ուղիղ եթեր էր տրմադրում բոլորին:

Հ.Գ. Խնդրում եմ գոնե մեկ անգամ ՎՀՀ չտեսած մարդկանց հոտած ձվեր չշպրտել իմ հասցեին…

----------


## Artgeo

*ԱՊԱԳԱ ԼՐԱԳՐՈՂՆԵՐԸ ՀՐԱԺԱՐՎՈՒՄ ԵՆ*
[19:23] 24 Մարտի, 2008

՚Այն, ինչ դուք անում եք այսօր` ճշմարիտ տեղեկատվությունը թաքցնելը եւ
օրվա իշխանություններին հաճո միակողմանի ինֆորմացիայի մատուցումը, դուրս
է լրագրողի առաքելության մասին մեր պատկերացումների, լրագրողական էթիկայի
եւ բարոյականության սահմաններիցՙ,-ասվում է ԵՊՀ ժուռնալիստիկայի
ֆակուլտետի մի խումբ ուսանողների` ՚Հայլուրինՙ ուղղված բաց նամակում:

Նամակում ասվում է.՚Իրականությունը ձեզ կարեւոր երկընտրանքի առաջ է
կանգնեցրել` մաքրել լրատվությունը պատվիրված, շինծու բեմադրություններից
եւ մատուցել անաչառ, երկկողմանի լրատվություն կամ վերջնականապես եւ
անդառնալիորեն կորցնել մարդկանց հավատն ու վստահությունը ոչ միայն ձեր,
այլ առհասարակ լրագրողի մասնագիտության նկատմամբ, ինչի ականատեսն ենք
այսօր: Լավ հիշեք Գարեգին Նժդեհի խոսքերը. ՚Եղիր ազատ... Գիտակից ստրուկի
եւ հանցագործի միջեւ ոչ մի տարբերություն չկաՙՙ:

Ուսանողները հայտարարում են, որ իրենք հրաժարվում ենք ՚Հայլուրիՙ
մատուցած կողմնակալ լրատվությունից:

----------


## P.S.

> *ԱՊԱԳԱ ԼՐԱԳՐՈՂՆԵՐԸ ՀՐԱԺԱՐՎՈՒՄ ԵՆ*
> [19:23] 24 Մարտի, 2008
> 
> ՚Այն, ինչ դուք անում եք այսօր` ճշմարիտ տեղեկատվությունը թաքցնելը եւ
> օրվա իշխանություններին հաճո միակողմանի ինֆորմացիայի մատուցումը, դուրս
> է լրագրողի առաքելության մասին մեր պատկերացումների, լրագրողական էթիկայի
> եւ բարոյականության սահմաններիցՙ,-ասվում է ԵՊՀ ժուռնալիստիկայի
> ֆակուլտետի մի խումբ ուսանողների` ՚Հայլուրինՙ ուղղված բաց նամակում:
> 
> ...


էս որտեղից այս լուրը՞

----------


## Artgeo

> էս որտեղից այս լուրը՞


http://hetq.am

----------


## Kuk

> *ԱՊԱԳԱ ԼՐԱԳՐՈՂՆԵՐԸ ՀՐԱԺԱՐՎՈՒՄ ԵՆ*
> [19:23] 24 Մարտի, 2008
> 
> ՚Այն, ինչ դուք անում եք այսօր` ճշմարիտ տեղեկատվությունը թաքցնելը եւ
> օրվա իշխանություններին հաճո միակողմանի ինֆորմացիայի մատուցումը, դուրս
> է լրագրողի առաքելության մասին մեր պատկերացումների, լրագրողական էթիկայի
> եւ բարոյականության սահմաններիցՙ,-ասվում է ԵՊՀ ժուռնալիստիկայի
> ֆակուլտետի մի խումբ ուսանողների` ՚Հայլուրինՙ ուղղված բաց նամակում:
> 
> ...


Հալալա էդ ուսանողներին :Hands Up:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> *ԱՊԱԳԱ ԼՐԱԳՐՈՂՆԵՐԸ ՀՐԱԺԱՐՎՈՒՄ ԵՆ*
> [19:23] 24 Մարտի, 2008
> 
> ՚Այն, ինչ դուք անում եք այսօր` ճշմարիտ տեղեկատվությունը թաքցնելը եւ
> օրվա իշխանություններին հաճո միակողմանի ինֆորմացիայի մատուցումը, դուրս
> է լրագրողի առաքելության մասին մեր պատկերացումների, լրագրողական էթիկայի
> եւ բարոյականության սահմաններիցՙ,-ասվում է ԵՊՀ ժուռնալիստիկայի
> ֆակուլտետի մի խումբ ուսանողների` ՚Հայլուրինՙ ուղղված բաց նամակում:
> 
> ...


Հալալա նամակագիրներին  :Smile: 
Լավ կլիներ մի երկու copy էլ Լրաբեր, Հորիզոն ու մնացածին էլ ուղարկեին:

----------


## Artgeo

*ՀԱՇՎԵՀԱՐԴԱՐ ԵՊՀ-ՈՒՄ
*
Օրերս ԵՊՀ Ժուռնալիստիկայի ֆակուլտետի ուսանողները բաց նամակ էին հղել Հանրային հեռուստաընկերության «Հայլուր» լրատվականին՝ իրենց վրդովմունքը հայտնելով բոլոր հարկատուներիս հաշվին սնվող այդ հեռուստաընկերության գործելաոճի դեմ:

Եթե ԵՊՀ Ժուռնալիստիկայի ֆակուլտետում գտնվել են ուսանողներ, ովքեր ի հեճուկս այդ ֆակուլտետում տիրող համընդհանուր հարմարվողականության, լոյալության, վախկոտության ու քծնանքի, կարողացել են մասնագիտական դիրքորոշում հայտնել «գործընկերոջ» աշխատաոճին, արժանանում են դեկանատի պարսավանքին: Տպագիր եւ էլեկտրոնային մամուլում այդ բաց նամակի տպագրությունից ընդամենը մեկ-երկու օր հետո ֆակուլտետի դեկանի պաշտոնակատար Նաղաշ Մարտիրոսյանն իր մոտ է կանչել նամակի հեղինակ-ուսանողներից մեկին՝ Ժուռնալիստիկայի 4-րդ կուրսի ուսանող Վահե Սարուխանյանին՝ անուն առ անուն ճշտելու, թե ովքեր են նամակի մյուս հեղինակները: Պարզ է, թե ինչու է դեկանի պաշտոնակատարը «բերման ենթարկել» ավարտական կուրսի ուսանողին՝ փորձելով բացահայտել անանուն բոլոր հեղինակներին: Թե ինչ ավարտ է ունեցել դեկանի պաշտոնակատար-ուսանող երկխոսությունը, արդեն այնքան էլ կարեւոր չէ, քանի որ այն, ինչ տեղի է ունեցել դրանից հետո, մեղմ ասած, դատապարտելի է: Վահե Սարուխանյանին հենց համալսարանում՝ դասերի ժամանակ ծեծի են ենթարկել նույն ֆակուլտետի երկու ուսանող, որոնց այդ քայլին ամենայն հավանականությամբ դրդել է բաց նամակի բովանդակությունը, քանի որ «Hetq.am»-ում նամակի տպագրվելուց հետո նույն կայքում թեժ «բանավեճ» է ծավալվել Վահեի եւ նրան ծեծողների միջեւ: Ընդ որում՝ նրանցից մեկը՝ ոմն Զոհրաբ, աշխատում է «Շանթ» հեռուստաընկերությունում, մինչդեռ ֆակուլտետի ուսանողներից եւ ոչ մեկը, այդ թվում՝ ծեծի ենթարկվածը, չկայացած լրագրողին երբեւէ թթու խոսք չի ասել միայն այն պատճառով, որ նա աշխատում է այսօրվա ռեժիմին սպասարկող լրատվամիջոցում:

Ծեծի ողջ ընթացքում դասախոսներից եւ ոչ մեկը չի էլ փորձել երկու «լածիրակներին» հետ պահել՝ լուռ համաձայնությամբ հետեւելով, թե ինչպես են երկուսով հարձակվել մեկի վրա: Միայն Վահեի կուրսեցի աղջիկներից մեկի միջամտությունից ու աղմուկից հետո ծեծին միջամտել է դասախոսներից մեկը՝ Դավիթ Պետրոսյանը, որն էլ առանց որեւէ ծպտուն հանելու հեռացրել է ծեծվող ուսանողին:

Այն, որ «Հայլուրը» եւ, ընդհանրապես, հանրային կոչվածը հասարակության համբերությունն ու նյարդերի ամրությունը ստուգելու անսպառ տաղանդ ունի, դրանում ոչ ոք չի էլ կասկածում: Եվ այն, որ «Հայլուրը» բացարձակ ապատեղեկատվություն է տարածում, որը նույնիսկ միակողմանի էլ չես որակի, նույնպես անհերքելի է: Այն, ինչի ականատեսն ենք լինում, այդ լրատվական հաղորդման պրիզմայով ներկայացված ու չնայած երիտասարդ, բայց արդեն զառամախտով տառապող մարդկանց փոքրիկ խմբի երեւակայության դրսեւորումներն են սոսկ, որը բացառապես աղերսներ չունի հայաստանյան իրականության հետ: Այսօր դժվար թե գտնվի գեթ մեկը՝ չհաշված իշխանական զույգից կառչած մարդկանց հեղհեղուկ խմբակը, որը հավատի նշույլ անգամ տածի վերոնշյալ լրատվական հաղորդման տարածած բարբաջանքի նկատմամբ: ԵՊՀ-ում տեղի ունեցած միջադեպն էլ ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան մարդկանց այդ խմբակի ներկայացուցիչներին «Հայլուրի», որի թողարկումներից միայն չարություն ու անհանդուրժողականություն է հորդում, ազդեցության, հիպնոսի տակ գցելու վառ ապացույց:

ՕՖԵԼՅԱ ՔՈՉԱՐՅԱՆ

----------


## Ambrosine

Խոսքեր չեմ գտնում :Shok:  Բայց այդ մասին համալսարանում ոչ ոք չի խոսել: Զարմանում եմ` ոնց կարան աչք փակեն սենց բաների վրա :Angry2: 
Իսկ կոնկրետ կարող ա իմանաք, թե երբ են ծեծել, որ օրը?

----------


## Fedayi

Ողբամ մեր Հանրայինին, որ Հանրային ա կոչվում. երեկ "Շատ սարսափելի ֆիլմ"-ն /Очень страшное кино/ էր ցույց տալիս` հայերեն փայլուն թարգմանությամբ: Մի քիչ էլ մնա, ԷմԹիՎի-Հայաստան ա դառնալու:
Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս վերաձևակերպվել ՍՊԸ-ի, որ գոնե հասկանանք դրա`  դե ֆակտո առևտրային կազմակերպություն լինելը:
Առա'ջ, Հ1, բրավո', նույն ոճով շարունակի'ր դաստիարակել հանրությանը: :Hi: 

Հայրենիքը քեզ չի մոռանա:

----------


## Artgeo

*ԱԼԵՔՍԱՆ ՀԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՅԱՆԸ ՄՏԱԴԻՐ ՉԷ ՀՐԱԺԱՐԱԿԱՆ ՏԱԼ*

Հայաստանի հանրային հեռուստառադիոընկերության խորհրդի նախագահ Ալեքսան Հարությունյանն այսօր հայտարարել է, որ մտադիր չէ հրաժարական տալ: «Իմ հրաժարականի վերաբերյալ պահանջները մեկ անգամ չէ, որ հնչել են ընդդիմության ներկայացուցիչների կողմից, սակայն ուզում եմ հիշեցնել, որ այս պաշտոնին իմ նշանակումն ուժի մեջ է ընդհուպ 2013 թվականը։ Եվ եթե մինչև այդ ժամանակը որևէ բան չպատահի, ապա ես չեմ պատրաստվում հրաժարական տալ կամ փոխել աշխատավայրը», ասել է Ալեքսան Հարությունյանը։



Նա նշել է նաեւ, որ չի պատրաստավում որեւէ կադրային փոփոխություն կատարել ՀՀՀ-ում, իսկ ենթադրվող փոփոխությունները կրելու են կազմակերպչական և տեխնիկական բնույթ։ *«Եվ եթե այսօր ընդդիմության մոտ ցանկություն կա որևէ փոփոխություն անցկացնել, ապա դրանք ավելի լավ է իրագործեն ինձ հետ միասին, այլ ոչ թե առանց ինձ»,* խորհուրդ է տվել Ալեքսան Հարությունյանը

http://lragir.am/

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

*Artgeo* կզարմանաի եթե ուրիշ բան կարդաի: 
Ես արդեն հույսս կորցրել եմ, որ առանց հեղափոխության հնարավոր լինի էս երկրում ինչ-որ էական բան փոխել:
Մեկ էլ չհասկացա էս մասը ինչի էր *Բոլդ* արել:  :Think: 




> *«Եվ եթե այսօր ընդդիմության մոտ ցանկություն կա որևէ փոփոխություն անցկացնել, ապա դրանք ավելի լավ է իրագործեն ինձ հետ միասին, այլ ոչ թե առանց ինձ»,* խորհուրդ է տվել Ալեքսան Հարությունյանը

----------


## Artgeo

> *Artgeo* կզարմանաի եթե ուրիշ բան կարդաի: 
> Ես արդեն հույսս կորցրել եմ, որ առանց հեղափոխության հնարավոր լինի էս երկրում ինչ-որ էական բան փոխել:
> Մեկ էլ չհասկացա էս մասը ինչի էր *Բոլդ* արել:


Էդ մասում պիտի տողերի արանքում կարդաս   :Wink:  Մոտավորապես սենց մի բան ա գրված «Հա, մենք ձեզ դնում ենք ոչխարների տեղ ու նույն կերպ էլ շարունակելու ենք հետագայում, իսկ եթե դուք ինչ-որ բան եք ուզում փոխել, եկեք ու միացեք iինձ, ձեզ էլ կտամ իմ կերակրատաշտից, բայց ես այդ կերակրատաշտից զրկվել համաձայն չեմ»  :Smile:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Էդ մասում պիտի տողերի արանքում կարդաս   Մոտավորապես սենց մի բան ա գրված «Հա, մենք ձեզ դնում ենք ոչխարների տեղ ու նույն կերպ էլ շարունակելու ենք հետագայում, իսկ եթե դուք ինչ-որ բան եք ուզում փոխել, եկեք ու միացեք iինձ, ձեզ էլ կտամ իմ կերակրատաշտից, բայց ես այդ կերակրատաշտից զրկվել համաձայն չեմ»


OK  :Ok:  ստիպված պիտի կրկնեմ`



> կզարմանաի եթե ուրիշ բան կարդաի:


դրա նմանները չորս ոտ ու ձեռով կպնում են տաշտին ու մինչև ոտերն ու ձեռները չկտրես տաշտից չես պոկի:

----------


## Ramzes

Շատ դժգոհ եմ Հանրայինի աշխատանքից հենց առաջին հերթին նրա համար, որ շատ կողմնակալ հեռուտաընկերություն է և հաճախ է խեղաթյուրում իրականությունը, իսկ լրագրողներն երբեմն մոռանում են իրենց կոչումը և ընկնում սեփական ամբիցիաների գիրկը:

----------


## Kuk

> Շատ դժգոհ եմ Հանրայինի աշխատանքից հենց առաջին հերթին նրա համար, որ շատ կողմնակալ հեռուտաընկերություն է և հաճախ է խեղաթյուրում իրականությունը, իսկ լրագրողներն երբեմն մոռանում են իրենց կոչումը և ընկնում սեփական ամբիցիաների գիրկը:


Կարծում եմ՝ լինում են նաև դեպքեր, որ լրագրողներն ընկնում են նաև իշխանավորների գիրկը:

----------


## Kuk

Եթե հավատալու լինենք իշխանական քարոզչությանը, Հայաստանում կա հզոր քաղաքական ուժ` Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի գլխավորած համաժողովրդական շարժումը, որի միակ նպատակը Հայաստանը ներսից քայքայելն ու թուլացնելն է: Այս բացահայտ ախմախության հեղինակները բնականաբար չեն կարող պատասխանել այն հարցին, թե ինչպես է լինում որ փոքրիկ մի երկրում 350 հազար (իրականում` անհամեմատ ավելի շատ) մարդ գնում է երկիրը ներսից քայքայողների հետեւից, իսկ իրենք` պետականության մասին մտածողները վախենում են քթները հանել իրենց կաբինետներից եւ նույնիսկ խնջույքներն են կազմակերպում թաքուն` գիշերը գողեգող հսկայական թիկնազորով շրջապատված:

Բայց խնդիրը նույնիսկ սա չէ: Փաստորեն Հայաստանում իրավիճակն այսպիսին է. ժամանակ առ ժամանակ ռեժիմին ծառայող ինչ-որ դեմքեր հայտնվում են հեռուստաէկրաններին կամ իշխանական թերթերի էջերում, արագ-արագ համաժողովրդական շարժմանը մեղադրում դավաճանության մեջ ու չոռնի խոդով ծլկում` լափելու իրենց լափը: Ու որպեսզի սրանց առանձին-առանձին չանդրադառնանք, կգործենք Հակոբ Պարոնյանի մեթոդով: Հիշում եք, թե ինչպես էր նա ներկայացնում ազգային ջոջերին ընդամենը մեկ նախադասությամբ` Մզկիթ մը շինել տված է: Իսկ թե ինչու հատկապես ջոջերին` հասկանալի է: Ուշադիր նայեք, թե ովքեր են այսօր Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ղեկավարած շարժումն անվանում դավաճանական: Ոչ մի շարքային քաղաքացի չկա: Եվ առանց բացառության` բոլորը անձնապես շահագրգռված են ռեժիմի հետագա գոյատեւմամբ: Եթե չեք հավատում` նմուշի համար ցույց տվեք գոնե մեկին, ով անձնական շահագրգռվածություն չունի, բայց հակալեւոնական քարոզչությամբ է զբաղվում: 

Ալեքսան Հարությունյան: Կարծում ենք` նրա անձնական շահագրգռվածությունը մեկնաբանել պետք չէ: Փաստն այն է որ նա համաժողովրդական շարժման դեմ պայքարում է ոչ թե հանուն պետական շահի, այլ հանուն սեփական ապագայի: Սա նրա համար բառիս բուն իմաստով կենաց-մահու պայքար է: 

 Բայց ուշադրություն դարձրեք` համաժողովրդական շարժմանը դավաճանության մեջ մեղադրողների շարքերում ոչ մի սովորական քաղաքացի չկա: Ամոթ չլինի հարցնելը` բա ուր կորան ընտրություններից առաջ հեռուստաէկրաններից իրենց ձայնը հարգելի Սերժ Ազատիչին տվող շարքային քաղաքացիները: Թե շտաբները փակվել են ու որեւէ մեկն այլեւս տեսախցիկների առջեւ խոսելու համար 30 հազար դրամ չի տալիս:

www.chi.am

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Եթե չեք հավատում` նմուշի համար ցույց տվեք գոնե մեկին, ով անձնական շահագրգռվածություն չունի, բայց հակալեւոնական քարոզչությամբ է զբաղվում:


Նման մարդ Հայաստանում դժվար գտնես:
Բայց մեկ այլ տիպի մարդիկ շատ կան: Մարդիկ, որոնք դժգոհ են "սեռժ"-ից, բայց մի քանի անգամ ավելի դեմ են ԼՏՊ-ի վերդարաձին:
Այ էդ իմաստով, ես գտնում եմ, որ "Չորրորդ Իշխանություն"-ը մեղմ ասած "բլթցնում" է:
Որովհետև կան բազմաթիվ մարդիկ, որոնք դեմ են եղել ու դեմ են մնացել Լևոնի գալուն ու այ հենց դրա համար էլ զբաղվում են "հակալևոնական" քարոզչությամբ իրենց շրջապատում:
Բայց նաև պիտի նշեմ, որ էդ էն մարդիկ չեն, որ Հ1-ով, Հ2-ով և այլ ալիքներով ելույթ են ունենում: Միգուցե իմ նշածները դեմ են Լևոնին, բայց ամենևին էլ կողմ չեն Սերժին:




> Ալեքսան Հարությունյան: Կարծում ենք` նրա անձնական շահագրգռվածությունը մեկնաբանել պետք չէ: Փաստն այն է որ նա համաժողովրդական շարժման դեմ պայքարում է ոչ թե հանուն պետական շահի, այլ հանուն սեփական ապագայի: Սա նրա համար բառիս բուն իմաստով կենաց-մահու պայքար է:


Ինքը չի Հ1-ի տնօրենը?  :Think: 
Եթե էդ ինքնա ուրեմն Ամոթ, Ամոթ, Հազար Ամոթ: Սրա նման մարդիկ հազարավոր մարդկանց ինֆակտի են հասցնում: Սրանից սուտասան երևի մեկ էլ էն Հայլուրի Տաթոնա, իսկը իրար գտել են:  :Angry2: 
Կորած մարդա...  :Sad: 




> Բայց ուշադրություն դարձրեք` համաժողովրդական շարժմանը դավաճանության մեջ մեղադրողների շարքերում ոչ մի սովորական քաղաքացի չկա: Ամոթ չլինի հարցնելը` բա ուր կորան ընտրություններից առաջ հեռուստաէկրաններից իրենց ձայնը հարգելի Սերժ Ազատիչին տվող շարքային քաղաքացիները: Թե շտաբները փակվել են ու որեւէ մեկն այլեւս տեսախցիկների առջեւ խոսելու համար 30 հազար դրամ չի տալիս:


Այ այստեղ լրիվ համաձայն եմ; Միայն "հազվագյուտ տաղանդի" տեր մարդիկ կարող են հավատալ, որ ԼՏՊ-ն գալիս է Հայաստանին դավաճանելու ու Ղարաբաղը ծախելու:
Մանկապարտեզ...

----------


## Kuk

*ԾՅՈՒՆԻՆԳ ԱՐԱԾ ԼՐԱԳՐՈՂՆԵՐԸ*


Վերջերս մի ընկեր, թե «Հ2» հեռուստաընկերության աշխատակիցներից մեկը խիստ վիրավորվել է, որ հանրահավաքում իմ ելույթի ժամանակ իբր ասել եմ, որ մեր հեռուստաընկերության բոլոր աշխատակիցները հոգով-սրտով մեր կողմնակիցներն են: Սուրեն Սարգսյանը երբեք նման արտահայտություն չի արել: Ասել եմ` թե՛ «Հ2-ի» եւ թե՛ մնացած հեռուստաընկերությունների բոլոր կարգին մարդիկ, որոնց համար նշանակություն ունի հայոց պետականության ապագան, ովքեր գնահատում են ազատությունը, ովքեր ստրուկի հոգեբանություն չունեն, ովքեր իրենց հարազատ հորն են հայր կոչում եւ ոչ թե Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանին ու Սերժ Սարգսյանին, ապա նրանք մեզ հետ են եւ մեր կողքին: 

Որոշ տյունինգ արած լրագրողներ, թերեւս իրենց փոքրիկ անձը հիշեցնելու պատրվակով, իբր նեղացել են: Մերօրյա մեծապատիվ մուրացկաններին ես չեմ էլ հիշել: Իրենց հայտնի կենդանու տեղ դրած (ավանակի հետ չշփոթել, խոսքը ջայլամի մասին է),ավազակապետության ուղնուծուծը իմացող այս տյունինգ արածները սրբավարի մարդկանց խաբելու հերթական գործընթացն են սկսել. թե դատարանները որոշումներ կկայացնեն, օրենքի շրջանակներում լուծումներ կգտնվեն, հանձնաժողովները նիստեր կգումարեն, կպարզվի ճշմարտությունը... 

Բա այդքան տգետ կլինե՞ն, կամ ինքզինքը մարդ այդքան տգետի տեղ կդնի՞` չգիտես ինչու մտածելով, թե դիմացիններն են այդպիսին: 

Էդ ո՞ր օրենքից եք խոսում, այն մենթերի, որ իմ դեմ հայցադիմում են գրել, թե հանրահավաքներից մեկի ժամանակ ելույթ եմ ունեցել: Նրանք ՀՀ Սահմանադրությունն անգամ չեն կարդացել: Հիշեցնեմ, որ յուրաքանչյուր քաղաքացի կարծիքն ազատ արտահայտելու իրավունք ունի: Այդ ո՞ր դատարանների ընդունած արդար որոշումներից եք խոսում: Եթե Հայաստանի Հանրապետության դատավորները (մի քանի ազնիվները թող ինձ ներեն) արդարության ջատագովներն են, ուրեմն ես տիեզերագնաց եմ: Այդ ո՞ր հանձնաժողովից եք խոսում, Ազգային Ժողովի՞, այն պատգամավորների՞, ովքեր ՀՀ քաղաքացիներին սպանելու հրամանը հաստատեցին, այն պատգամավորների՞, որոնց ղեկավարը իր ներքինու ծղրտան ձայնով վերջիններիս խրախուսում էր սպանության հրովարտակին կողմ քվեարկել: 

Հիմա դուք այդ տեղեկատվական աղբը ժողովրդի գլխին թափելով երկու գռոշ եք տանում ու հարամ փողով ձեր երեխաներին հաց տալիս, դեռ իմ մասին էլ բարձրաձայնում, թե ինչու եմ ձեր անունից խոսել: Ախր դուք ո~վ, ես` ով: 

Ղարաբաղցի սպիտակահեր մի կին, ով մշտապես մասնակցում է ազատության պայքարին, մայիսի 9-ին մոտեցավ ինձ, թե` բանջարն ասում է` կանաչի եմ, ագռավն էլ` թե ղուշ եմ, Սերժ Սարգսյանն էլ կարծում է, որ նախագահ է: Ավելացնեմ` ձեզ էլ թվում է, թե լրագրո՞ղ եք:Ինչեւէ, ձեր պստիկությունը շատ չմեծացնեմ:

www.chi.am

----------


## P.S.

Հետաքրքրական է, որ սովորաբար Հանրայինի դեմ խոսում են այն լրագրողները, ովքեր այնտեղ աշխատել են և հեռացվել կամ նրանք, ովքեր չեն կարողացել ընդունվել: 

Ես ուշադրությամբ հետևում էի, թե այս օրերին ով և ինչպես է քննադատում Հանրայինը: Ու զարմանալին այն է, որ եթե ուշադրությամբ հետևում ես այդ հովդածներին, ապա հենց միայն քննադատությունից կարելի է պատկերացնել այդ մասնագետների որակը: 

Մինչև այժմ Հանրայինին դեռ ոչ ոք որևէ լուրջ քննադատության չի ենթարկել, ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես հանրային ցայսօր որևէ լուրջ քննադատության չի ենթարկել ընդդիմությանը: 

Մի խոսքով, «աբայուդնի» սիրողական, գավառական մակարդակ է, որի արանքում կորում է խորը վերլուծությունը: 

Ինչ վերաբերում է Սուրենին Սարգսյանին, ապա հենց նույնը ինքը աշխատել է լրաբերում, սկիզբ է դրել ապատեղեկատվությանը, գռդոնին, քծնանքին: Որպես լրագրող ուղղակի ցածրորակ է, աշխատելով ավելի քան քսան տարի հեռուստատեսությունում, այդպես էլ լրագրող չդարձավ: Այդ առումով, կարծում եմ, հատկապես Սուրոն ձայն հանելու տեղ չունի ու եթե իր մասին որևէ մեկը ինչ որ բան գրել է, ապա դրանից կարող է միայն ուրախանալ:

----------


## Moon

Ժողովուրդ ջան ես կասեի մեր հանրայինը փառք ա համեմատած Ռուսաստանի հետ։ Դե պարզ բան ա, քաղաքականություն ա։ Ամեն պետություն պաշտպանում ա իր երկրի շահերը և դաշնակից «կոչվածների»։ Հա, մեկ է; ասեմ, որ Պուտինը վաղուց փակել ա Ռուսաստանի «Ինտերնյուս»–ը։ Աստված տա, մերը տենց բախտի չարժանանա։

----------


## dvgray

> Մինչև այժմ Հանրայինին դեռ ոչ ոք որևէ լուրջ քննադատության չի ենթարկել, ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես հանրային ցայսօր որևէ լուրջ քննադատության չի ենթարկել ընդդիմությանը:


Իսկ որն է պատճա՞ռը: 
Օրինակ, եթե ես սկսեմ "լուրջ" գործեր նկարել ու էտ նկարները ստիպեմ որ Պետական Պատկերասրահում կախեն, կյանքում վրձին բռնած չլինելով,  ապա ի՞նչ  ես կարծում, որևէ լուրջ մարդ հանձ կա՞ռնի էտ խեղկատակությունը "լուրջ քննադատել" :
Նույնն էլ մեր բազմաչարչար  "հանրային" և մյուս  "հեռուստաընկերությունն երն" կոչվող  խեղկատակությունն է ընդհանուր առմամբ, և նրանց աշխատակիցները մասնավորապես:
Նրանց ի՞նչը քննադատես: Սկսենք նրանից, որ  հաղորդավարը համապատասխան տեմբռ ու հագնվելու ճաշակ չունի, ու վերջացրած նրանով որ ուղեղ չու՞նի   :LOL:  :
Ի՞նչը քննադատես… 
 :Smile:

----------


## P.S.

> Իսկ որն է պատճա՞ռը: 
> Օրինակ, եթե ես սկսեմ "լուրջ" գործեր նկարել ու էտ նկարները ստիպեմ որ Պետական Պատկերասրահում կախեն, կյանքում վրձին բռնած չլինելով,  ապա ի՞նչ  ես կարծում, որևէ լուրջ մարդ հանձ կա՞ռնի էտ խեղկատակությունը "լուրջ քննադատել" :
> Նույնն էլ մեր բազմաչարչար  "հանրային" և մյուս  "հեռուստաընկերությունն երն" կոչվող  խեղկատակությունն է ընդհանուր առմամբ, և նրանց աշխատակիցները մասնավորապես:
> Նրանց ի՞նչը քննադատես: Սկսենք նրանից, որ  հաղորդավարը համապատասխան տեմբռ ու հագնվելու ճաշակ չունի, ու վերջացրած նրանով որ ուղեղ չու՞նի   :
> Ի՞նչը քննադատես…


Նախ՝ ծայրահեղացնում ես: Խոսքն ամենևին basic չափանիշների մասին չէ: 
Եվ երկրորդ՝ հենց միայն քո գրառումը վկայում է հեռուստատեսության վերաբերյալ քո անտեղյակության մասին: Վատ տեմբռի ու հագուստի համար քննադատում են ոչ թե հաղորդավարին, այլ ծրագրի պրոդյուսերին: Հիմար տեքստի համար՝ խմբագրին: Հիմա չեմ ուզում ամբողջ հաստիքացուցակը հրապարակել, բայց դե, հենց այս գրառումը վկայում է իմ դիտարկման իրավացիությունը:  :Smile: 

սա ոչ  միայն TV-ին է վերաբերում: Օրինակ, ովքեր են հակերները՞՝ նրանք նույն այդ համակարգչային ծրագրերի պրոֆի քննադատներն են՝ նկատում են թերությունները: Բայց որպեսզի հակեր լինես պետք է հասկանաս համակարգչային ծրագրերից, թե չէ ամեն մեկն էլ կարող է ասել, որ Վիստան վատն է, կամ Մաքբուկերը ավելի լավն են, քան PC-ները: բայց դե, հո ասելով չի... :Wink:

----------


## Kuk

> Իսկ որն է պատճա՞ռը: 
> Օրինակ, եթե ես սկսեմ "լուրջ" գործեր նկարել ու էտ նկարները ստիպեմ որ Պետական Պատկերասրահում կախեն, կյանքում վրձին բռնած չլինելով,  ապա ի՞նչ  ես կարծում, որևէ լուրջ մարդ հանձ կա՞ռնի էտ խեղկատակությունը "լուրջ քննադատել" :
> Նույնն էլ մեր բազմաչարչար  "հանրային" և մյուս  "հեռուստաընկերությունն երն" կոչվող  խեղկատակությունն է ընդհանուր առմամբ, և նրանց աշխատակիցները մասնավորապես:
> Նրանց ի՞նչը քննադատես: Սկսենք նրանից, որ  հաղորդավարը համապատասխան տեմբռ ու հագնվելու ճաշակ չունի, ու վերջացրած նրանով որ ուղեղ չու՞նի   :
> Ի՞նչը քննադատես…


Բա դրանց անտաղանդ հեգնանքը :Bad: 
Էլ չեմ ասում, որ մեկ-մեկ որոշ հաղորդավարների «վրայից թարախ ա թափվում» :Bad:

----------


## dvgray

> Նախ՝ ծայրահեղացնում ես: Խոսքն ամենևին basic չափանիշների մասին չէ: 
> Եվ երկրորդ՝ հենց միայն քո գրառումը վկայում է հեռուստատեսության վերաբերյալ քո անտեղյակության մասին:


Համաձայն եմ, որ տեխնիկական դետալներից անտեղյակ եմ, կամ ամենաշատը կարող եմ ենթադրեմ:  Եվ ի՞նչ:
Չէ՞ որ ես խոսում եմ հենց ընդհանուր պատկերացումների, այլ ոչ թե դետալների մասին:
Իսկ *ընդհանուր*  պատկերացում կազմելու համար երբեք էլ անհրաժեշտ չի լինել ոլորտի նեղ մասնագետ:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Հ1----խխխխխխխխխխխխ-թու/կներեք/:Բացատրեմ ինչու:Մեր փողերով յոլա գնացող էդ պալատական խամաճիկների կույտը ամեն ինչ անում է ,որ/քաղաքականությանը չանդրադառնանք/ հայը դառնա միատարր,ցածրորակ,անարժեք ազգ:"Օտար խաղերով",հայերեն թարգմանած հիմար ֆիլմերով,ստից բանավեճերով,զուգարանային սերիալներով ,ավետաքեշական տեսահոլովակներով մեր առօրյան լցնելով ,դրանք պատրանք են ստեղծում ,որ մենք ապրում ենք շվեյցարիայատիպի բարգավաճ դրախտում:
Դե վերեւում ասեցի վայլուրներին էլ չեմ անդրադառնում...

----------


## Kuk

*ՁԵՐ ՊԱՅՏԱԾՆ ԱՄԵՆԵՎԻՆ ԷԼ ՆԺՈՒՅԳ ՉԷ* 

Մեզանում, մեծավ մասամբ, մարդու նախապապերի ով լինելը արտահայտվում է վերջիններիս ազգանվամբ: Եթե ասում ենք Խաչատրյան, ուրեմն պարզ է, որ վերջինիս նախապապերը եկեղեցու հետ ինչ-որ կապ են ունեցել, ասում ենք Հալաջյան, ասել է թե` նախնիները ագարակատերեր են եղել կամ ագարակի հետ ինչ-որ կապեր են ունեցել: Կամ, ասենք, Տաթեւիկ Նալբանդյան. իսկույն պարզ է, որ սրա ապ ու պապերը նալբանդներ են եղել,այսինքն` ձի պայտողներ: Ինքնին վատ չէ, բայց մի փոքր էլ ետ գնանք: Ժամանակին «Հայլուր» կոչված թյուրիմացությունը փակվեց լկտի կատակի համար: 

Այսօր, այդ պատմությունը չիմացողներին, ասածս զարմանալի կթվա, բայց պատմեմ, լսեք: Այն տարիներին, երբ ՀՀ նախագահը Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն էր եւ այսօրվա Հանրային հորջորջվող հեռուստաընկերությունը Պետական էր կոչվում, բացի «Լրաբեր» լրատվակա ծրագրից, եթեր էր հեռարձակվում նաեւ «Հայլուր» լրատվականը, եւ այդ ծրագրի պապաները, ոչ ավել, ոչ պակաս, դաշնակցությանը հարող տիգրաննաղդալյաններն էին :Bad:  Այսօր կարո՞ղ եք պատկերացնել՝ «Հայլուր» կոչված գարշանքի կողքին, ասենք, «Լրաբեր» անունով լրատվական մի ծրագիր, որի հեղինակը կարող եմ լինել ես՝ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կողմնակից Սուրեն Սարգսյանը: Եվ ուրեմն, տարեմուտի երեկոյին, այդ «Հայլուր» կոչվածի տոնական ծրագրում, Տիգրան Նաղդալյանը՝ թշվառ տեսքով, հայտարարում է, որ երկրի ռազմական ուժերը վերցրել են իշխանությունը եւ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը փակված է Սեւանա կղզում: Այս բոթը, ամենայն լրջությամբ, ամանորի կեսգիշերին հայտարարելուց հետո, պատկերացրեք, հաղորդման վերջում, հընթացս տեղեկացնում են, որ դա կատակ էր :Angry2:  Թե ինչ է կատարվել հայտարարությունից վայրկյաններ անց, ինչպես էին մարդիկ, իրենց տոնական սեղանները թողած, դեպի նախագահական վազ տալիս, զայրույթի ինչ մթնոլորտ էր տիրում, միայն պատկերացնել կարելի է: Եվ ահա, երբ արդյունքում այդ հանցագործ հաղորդումը փակվեց, հիշեցնեմ, որ ընդամենը փակվեց, ոչ ոք Տիգրան Նաղդալյանին ԱԱԾ չտարավ հետույքը դաղելու, դաշնակցական եւ էլի ինչ-որ մամուլներ սկսեցին խոսել խոսքի ազատության սահմանափակումներից: Այսօր էլ մեր համալսարանում խեղճ ուսանողներին դա մատուցում են որպես խոսքի ազատության դեմ ուղղված երեւույթ: Եվ երբ Վազգեն Սարգսյանի ազնիվ միամտության պատճառով, Քոչարյանի պես մեկը զավթեց ՀՀ նախագահի աթոռը, «Լրաբեր» լրատվական ծրագիրը վերանվանվեց «Հայլուր»՝ հայտարարելով, թե դա խոսքի ազատության հաղթանակն է :Bad:  

Չկարծեք, թե իմ ազնվության մասին եմ ուզում խոսել, բայց ես այն եզակի լրագրողն էի, ով այն ժամանակ Ազգային հեռուստաընկերությունում «Հանդիպում» ստեղծագործական միավորման տնօրենի պաշտոնն էր զբաղեցնում, «ԱՐ» հեռուստաընկերության «Տոմար» հաղորդաշարի ընթացքում հայտարարեցի, որ եթե Տիգրան Նաղդալյանը նմանատիպ կատակ անի Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի հասցեին, կամ էլ ես կամ մեզանից որեւէ մեկը մեկ այլ ծրագրով հայտարարի նման բան եւ Քոչարյանը շիզոֆրենիայի մեջ չընկնի եւ չփակի այդ հաղորդումը, ուրեմն, իրոք, խոսքի ազատություն կա: Բնականաբար, այդ օրը, Ազգային հեռուստաընկերությունում աշխատելու իմ վերջին օրն էր :Tongue:  

Հիմա գանք սրանց ծագումնաբանությանը. Քրիստափորն ու Ռոստոմը ծնան դաշնակցությանը, սրանք էլ՝ «Դրո» կառույցն ու Տիգրան Նաղդալյանին, Տիգրան Նաղդալյանն էլ ծնավ այսօրվա Հանրային հեռուստաընկերությունը եւ տաթեւիկնալբանդյաններին :Bad:  Ու քանի որ ժողովրդական իմաստությունն ասում է՝ ասեղը քեզ խրի, մախաթն ուրիշին, պապական նալբանդի արհեստին տիրապետող Տաթեւիկը, իշխանություններին նալելու, փոխաբերական իմաստով, իհարկե, գործընթացն է սկսել, քանզի ճշմարիտ նալբանդի հմտության արդյունքում, ձիու ոտքերը չեն վնասվում: Բայց նալբանդի խեղճ թոռը որքան էլ չարչարվում է, վնասն իրենցն է: Նախ այն պատճառով, էլի փոխաբերական իմաստով, իհարկե, որ պայտվողներն ազնվացեղ չեն: Եվ երկրորդ՝ որքան էլ Տաթեւիկի արյան մեջ նալբանդը նստած է, դա կնոջ գործ չէ: 

Եվ ահա, իր պայտածներին ուղղորդելու հերթական հնարքը Տաթեւիկի շուրթերով. Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի նախաձեռնած շարժումը մասոնական է, եւ, ոչ ավել, ոչ պակաս, մասոնները, հայի ազգային ազատագրական ոգին որոշել են բարձր պահել Հայաստանում եւ դրա համար 65 միլիոն դոլար էլ փող են տվել: Անկեղծորեն երախտապարտ կլինեի մասոններին, եթե այդպես լիներ, քանզի արդեն տասը տարի է, Քոչարյանի ձեռամբ, ամեն հայկականը վտանգման եզրին է: Բայց մի փոքրիկ անեկդոտ պատմեմ. պատվիրված կոշիկը ձեռքին՝ կոշկակարը այն հասցնում է պատվիրատուին: Պատվիրատուն նկարիչ է լինում: Կոշկակարը հիացած նայելով նկարներին՝ դիմում է նկարչին, թե, եղբա՛յր, այդ աղջկա կոշիկները սխալ ես նկարել: Կապիչների (շնուրոկ) անցքերը երեքը պետք է լինեին, քեզ մոտ երկուսն են: 

-Ճի՞շտ որ,- ժպտում է նկարիչը ու վրձնի թեթեւ հպումով մի-մի կետ ավելացնում: Այս տեսնելով կոշկակարը ոգեւորվում է` թե թեւերը կարծես այն չեն: Նկարիչը հանգիստ շրջվում է ու որոտում. 

- Ձայնդ կտրի՛ր, կոշիկից վերեւ մի բարձրացիր: 

Հիմա, նալբանդանց թո՛ռ, քո խելքը ձի պայտելուց է հասնում ու, ինչպես ճշտեցինք, պայտածներդ ո՛չ ազնվագույն են ու ո՛չ էլ ձի, ընդամենը՝ իշխանությունը բռնազավթած հանցագործներ: Ուր է թե մասոնները այդքան փող տային կամ թեկուզ դրա կեսը: Այն, որ ձեր նալած երկու էշ եկան Ազատության հրապարակ, ծածանեցին հրեական դրոշը, որ դուք հասցնեք նկարել, դա հո չի նշանակու՞մ, թե հայ ժողովրդին կարող եք էշի տեղ դնել: Էշը դուք եք :Angry2:  

Ամենամաքուր, ամենաազնիվ ու ամենահայկական շարժումը, Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի շնորհիվ ու ձեռամբ, այլեւս իրականություն է, եւ ժողովուրդը թմբիրից արթնացավ :Smile:  

Փոքրիկ մի վայրահաչոցի էլ անդրադառնամ ու թերեւս բավ է, ձեր ոչնչության մասին, կարծես, շատ խոսեցի: Հա՛ ի՞նչ էիք բարբաջում. Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կողմնակիցները խոչընդոտում էին, որ սփյուռքը քվեարկի Սիրուշոյի օգտին: Ախր, ա՛յ նալբանդի չստացված թոռնուհի, դու ինչպե՞ս ես համարձակվում, հիրավի ազգային պայքարի ակունքներում թրծված Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կողմնակիցների մեծությունը զուգահեռել քոչարյանասերժական ճղճիմության հետ: Ախր մենք՝ ու՞ր, Սիրուշոն՝ ու՞ր :Bad:  Այնուամենայնիվ երկու նկատառում. եթե Եվրոպայի կամ Եվրատեսիլի մասնակիցների ճաշակն այդպիսին է, եւ մեր երգչին կամ երգչուհուն պատվավոր տեղի են արժանացնում՝ լավ է, բայց ես՝ որպես հայ, կգերադասեի, որ մեր կատարողները, իրենց տաղանդով փայլելուց զատ, ոչ թե մերկ սրունքներ ներկայացնեին, այլ հայուհու պարկեշտ կեցվածք եւ կամ էլ հայ տղամարդու առնական եւ ոչ ղզիկի կեցվածք: 

Ձեր մասին մի բան էլ շատ խոսեցի: Ձեր բոլոր ղզիկություններին վերջ ենք տալու: Հայահալած մտքերն ու քաղաքականությունը Հայաստանից պետք է վերացնենք, ու դրա համար հունիսի 20-ին ազգովի պիտի հավաքվենք ազատության հրապարակ՝ ժողովի: Ժողովում պիտի որոշենք… բայց մի անեկդոտ էլ պատմեմ` նոր: 

Մեկը, դիմացինի ստահակության մեջ համոզվելով, հարցնում է(նախապես ասեմ՝ անունները պայմանական են). 

- Տղա՛, մորդ անունը Սիրու՞շ է: 

- Չէ՛: 

- Ուրեմն, Վարդուշինն ես: 

- Չէ՛: 

- Թութուշի տղան ե՞ս: 

- Չէ՛: 

- Այ տղա՛, դու մեր քաղաքից չես: Այդ տարիներին էդ երեք անբարոյական կանայք էին հայտնի: 

Հիմա մենք ժողով պետք է հրավիրենք, ճշտենք, թե որ անբարոյական մոր զավակը կրակեց հայի վրա, որ անբարոյական մոր լակոտը հրամայեց կրակել, որ անբարոյականի որդին կամ որդիները հղացան այս միտքը, ու ըստ այդմ էլ հայ ժողովրդի ժողովը որոշում կընդունի եւ կդիմի այդ ժողովրդի համար ծառայող ԱԱԾ եւ ոստիկանության մարմիններին, որ անհապաղ ձերբակալեն այդպիսիններին: Երկրում նոր նախագահական եւ ԱԺ ընտրություններ կանցկացնենք՝ ժողովրդի որոշմամբ, եւ երկիրը կմաքրենք ավգյան ախոռներից :Smile:  

Ի դեպ, ՀՀ մարզերից այդ օրը մայրաքաղաք ժամանող մեր տասնյակ հազարավոր հայրենակիցնե՛ր, եթե որեւէ ոստիկան փորձի արգելել ձեր մուտքը մայրաքաղաք, կարծում եմ զգույշ մի կողմ կհրեք, վերջ ի վերջո դա ձեր ազատ տեղաշարժվելու սահմանափակումն է եւ օրենքի խախտում, ձեր՝ սահմանադրական իրավունքների խախտում: Եթե մեղմ հրելը չհասկանան, կարծում եմ իրավունք ունեք պարզապես գրողի ծոցն ուղարկել :Angry2:  

Եկեք, որպեսզի միանաք այն մեծ ժողովին, որ Հայաստանի Հանրապետության ապագան է որոշելու: Դուք դրա իրավունքը լիովին ունեք :Smile:  

Ասվածը հատուկ մարմինները կարող են ընդունել որպես մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանությանն ուղղված կոչ: Չփորձե՛ք եզը բարձրացնել՝ տակն ապարդյուն հորթ փնտրելով: 

Աստված մեզ ապավեն :Smile:  



Սուրեն Սարգսյան

----------


## Kuk

Հանրահավաքի թեման լրիվ օֆֆտոպի էինք վերածել: Ստեղ եմ պատասխանում, որպեսզի չջնջվեն գրառումները.




> Բայց կարեւրոր դա չէ: Հ1-ը կարող է գլուխը իր ուզած քարին խփել: Ուրեմն Հայաստանում դա ընդունելի նորմա՞ պիտի հանդիսանա:


Հենց հարցը նրանում է, որ հ1-ը չի կարող գլուխն իր ուզած քարին խփել, քանի որ, ինչպես Տրիբունն արդեն նշեց, հ1-ը «սնվում է» հասարակության գրպանից և պարտավոր է բավարարել հասարակության պահանջները:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Ախր Հ1-ով  «Օտար ամայի ճամփեքի վրա» հաղորդումն  են ցույց տալիս  :Love:  
Ռաֆայել Հովհաննիսյանը իր տակտիչնի հումորով  :Love: 
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է  հ1-ին  ուրիշ բան չունեմ ասելու  :Bad:

----------


## Kuk

> Ախր Հ1-ով  «Օտար ամայի ճամփեքի վրա» հաղորդումն  են ցույց տալիս  
> Ռաֆայել Հովհաննիսյանը իր տակտիչնի հումորով 
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է  հ1-ին  ուրիշ բան չունեմ ասելու


Ռաֆայել Հովհաննիսյանի` վիվա սելի տակտիչնի գովազդելը մոռացար :Wink:

----------


## Աբելյան

ժողովուրդ, էն օրը Արմեն Դուլյանն ա՞ Հ1-ով եղել

----------


## Kuk

> ժողովուրդ, էն օրը Արմեն Դուլյանն ա՞ Հ1-ով եղել


հա:

----------


## Աբելյան

ինչի՞ մասին ա խոսացել

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ամենատարբեր բաների: Նայի, կիմանաս: Բոլոր աշխատանքային օրերին, բացի հինգշաբթիից, ժամը 20:25 «25 րոպե» հաղորդումն ա: Արմեն Դուլյանը տարբեր հյուրեր ա ունենում:

----------


## Kuk

> ինչի՞ մասին ա խոսացել


Հայկո ջան, նյարդերդ խնայի, եղբայր, քեզ պետք չեն էդ ղուլյանները:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Ժողովուրդ էսօր Քոչարյանն էր Հ1-ով կամ էլ Կենտրոնով խոսում: Աչքիս Հ1-ը արդեն նախապատրաստումա Ռոբերտի վարչապետ դառնալուն:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Kuk

> Ժողովուրդ էսօր Քոչարյանն էր Հ1-ով կամ էլ Կենտրոնով խոսում: Աչքիս Հ1-ը արդեն նախապատրաստումա Ռոբերտի վարչապետ դառնալուն:


Ի՞նչ էր խոսում, ե՞րբ, կրկնություն կա՞:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Ի՞նչ էր խոսում, ե՞րբ, կրկնություն կա՞:


Մի պահ հասցրեցի նայեի: Ինչ-որ բան էին սարքել, պրծել թե ինչ: Փողոցատիպ ինչ-որ տեղում էր կադրը, Սերժն էր, Ե. Զախարյանն էր ու մեկ էլ Ռոբ-ը: Կադրը պրծավ հետո ասեցին ավարտվելա ես շատ գիտեմ ինչի շինարարությունը:
Ինձ թվումա Հայլուրը էսօր կտա:  :Smile:  :Bad:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Նոր Հ1-ը առաջին լուրով էտ ասեց: Իրկունը Հայլուրը նայեք կասի (Ժամը 9-ին էր ինչքան գիտեմ): 
Ռոբերտ II կամ էլ 'Վազվրաշենիե Բլուդնովո սինա'  :LOL:

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

> Ասում է ընդհատակում հայտնված լրագրող Արթուր Սահակյանը 
> 
> Երեկ, ժամը 11:30-ի դրությամբ, ոչ ոք Հայաստանի ոստիկանություն չի դիմել լրագրող, ՀՀ հանրային ռադիոյի «Ռադիոլուր» ծրագրի ղեկավար Արթուր Սահակյանի անհետացման առնչությամբ: Այդ մասին «Արմինֆոյի» թղթակցին հաղորդել էին ՀՀ ոստիկանության մամուլի ծառայությունից: 
> 
> Լրագրողի մեքենայի հայտնաբերման մասին տեղեկությունները նույնպես ոստիկանությունում չէին հաստատվել: 
> 
> Երեկ, ժ. 17.26-ին, «Panorama. 
> 
> am»-ը, հղում կատարելով ՀՀ ոստիկանության պաշտոնական կայքէջին, տեղեկացրեց, որ սեպտեմբերի 23-ին, ժ. 23.30-ին, Երեւանի բնակչուհի, 1983թ. ծնված Մ. Մ.-ն Կենտրոնականի բաժնում հաղորդում է տվել, որ սեպտեմբերի 20-ին իր ծանոթի՝ Հանրային ռադիոյի «Ռադիոլուր» լրատվական ծրագրի ղեկավար Արթուր Սահակյանի հետ գնացել են Արագածոտնի մարզի Երնջատափ գյուղ՝ ճաշկերույթի, որտեղ Սահակյանն օգտագործել է ոգելից խմիչք: Հետդարձի ճանապարհին Սահակյանն՝ իր «Նիսան Տիդա» ավտոմեքենայով, շեղվել է ճանապարհից եւ, ըստ ոստիկանություն դիմած Մ. Մ.-ի, փորձել է բռնաբարել իրեն: 
> ...


Ոնց ես համարձակվում տենց բաներ խոսալ կարկառուն նժդեհական համարյա 100տոկոս ազատ, արդար, թափանցիկ ընրություններով ընտրված Լևոն Սարգսյանի մասին?

Բա որ մարտի մեկի հարցերով հավաքվում ջուր էիք ծեծում, բա ինչի ոստիկանություն մեթոդների մասին չէիր հիշում?

Մի խոսքով քո մնաններին հասնումա:
Մենակ էն տղենա մեղք, որ անմեղ տեղը սպանվելա:

----------


## Kuk

Էս հանրային կոչվածը արդեն որերորդ անգամն ա անկախ իրա կամքից նպաստում ա ընդդիմության հանրահավաքների մասին իրազեկմանը: Էսօր էն «25 րոպե»-ի հյուրը մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպան Արմեն Հարությունյանն էր, ասեց, որ ընդդիմության ակտիվիստները փորձել են *հոկտեմբերի 17-ի հանրահավաք*ի մասին թռուցիկներ տարածել, իրավապահները խոչընդոտել են: 

Նենց որ էլ կարան թռուցիկներ չտարածեն, հանրայինով արդեն ասվեց, որ *ամսի 17-ին հանրահավաք ա լինելու* :Yahoo:

----------


## Gayl

> Էս հանրային կոչվածը արդեն որերորդ անգամն ա անկախ իրա կամքից նպաստում ա ընդդիմության հանրահավաքների մասին իրազեկմանը: Էսօր էն «25 րոպե»-ի հյուրը մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպան Արմեն Հարությունյանն էր, ասեց, որ ընդդիմության ակտիվիստները փորձել են *հոկտեմբերի 17-ի հանրահավաք*ի մասին թռուցիկներ տարածել, իրավապահները խոչընդոտել են: 
> 
> Նենց որ էլ կարան թռուցիկներ չտարածեն, հանրայինով արդեն ասվեց, որ *ամսի 17-ին հանրահավաք ա լինելու*


  ավտոերթ

Համաժողովրդական շարժման ներկայացուցիչները երեկ Երեւանի ծայրամասային եւ կենտրոնական մի շարք փողոցներում ավտոերթ արեցին: Ավտոերթը, որի նպատակն էր` հանրությանն իրազեկել հոկտեմբերի 17-ին Մատենադարանի մերձակա հրապարակում սպասվող հանրահավաքի մասին, մարդիկ ողջունում էին մեքենաներից` բռունցքները վեր հանած, միացնում մեքենաների ազդանշանները: Ավտոերթին ողջունում էին մայթերին ու ավտոկանգառներում կանգնած մարդիկ: 
Հայկական Ժամանակից,նաև իմ տեսածից ու լսածից:

----------


## Ambrosine

> *§ԲԻ-ԲԻ-ՍԻ¦-ին ՀԱՆՐԱՅԻՆԻՆ §ԴԱՍԵՐ¦ Է ՏԱԼԻՍ*
> [15:38] 17 Հոկտեմբերի, 2008
> 
> Հանրային հեռուստաընկերությունը պետք կասեցնի իր ագրեսիվ կոմերցիոն քաղաքականությունը, հեռուստալսարանի կարիքների գնահատման մեխանիզմները բարելավի, հստակ ձեւակերպի իր խբագրական ուղենիշները: Սրանք §Բի-Բի-Սի¦ համաշխարհային ծառայության հիմնադրամի կողմից` Հայաստանի հանրային հեռուստաընկերության վերաբերյալ պատրաստված զեկույցի առանցքային առաջարկություններից մի քանիսն են միայն, որոնք այսօր հրապարակվեցին: 
> Զեկույցը պատվիրվել է ԵԱՀԿ երեւանյան գրասենյակ կողմից` Հայաստանում հանրային հեռարձակման զարգացումը խթանելու նպատակով: Այն ներկայացնում է §Բի-Բի-Սի¦ համաշխարհային ծառայության հիմնադրամի կողմից հուլիսին անցկացված` Հանրային հեռուստաընկերության կարիքների գնահատման հնգօրյա այցի արդյունքները: 
> 
> §Հանրային հեռուստաընկերությունը պետք է ավելի բարձր հավակնություններ ունենա ապահովելու լայն կրթական բովանդակություն ունեցող հաղորդումներ` նախատեսված տարբեր խմբերի համար: *Հեռուստաընկերությունը պետք է վերջ դնի կառավարության կողմից պատրաստված հաղորդումների հեռարձակմանը¦,- ասաց §Բի-Բի-Սի¦ համաշխարհային ծառայության հիմնադրամի Եվրոպայի եւ ԱՊՀ երկրների ծրագրերի ղեկավար Մայքլ Ռանդալլը:* Ըստ նրա` հանրային հեռուստաընկերության կողմից հանրային ծառայության ոգին ամրապնդելու կարողությունը մեծապես կախված է քաղաքական կամքից եւ իշխանությունների մակարդակով վերաբերմունքի փոփոխությունից 
> 
> §Բի-Բի-Սի¦ փորձագետները նաեւ ընդգծեցին տեղական հասարակական կազմակերպությունների կարեւորությունը` համաձայնեցված ցուցանիշների հիման վրա վերահսկելու գործում:


...

----------


## Աբելյան

> Էս հանրային կոչվածը արդեն որերորդ անգամն ա անկախ իրա կամքից նպաստում ա ընդդիմության հանրահավաքների մասին իրազեկմանը: Էսօր էն «25 րոպե»-ի հյուրը մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպան Արմեն Հարությունյանն էր, ասեց, որ ընդդիմության ակտիվիստները փորձել են *հոկտեմբերի 17-ի հանրահավաք*ի մասին թռուցիկներ տարածել, իրավապահները խոչընդոտել են: 
> 
> Նենց որ էլ կարան թռուցիկներ չտարածեն, հանրայինով արդեն ասվեց, որ *ամսի 17-ին հանրահավաք ա լինելու*


մենակ էդ «25 րոպե»-ի համար Հ1-ը աչքիս 2 գլուխ բարձրացավ

----------


## *e}|{uka*

*Restart* Ինչ ամոթ էր...  :Cray: , ո՞վ տեսավ

----------


## Nasha

բա իմացաք, որ Հ1-ը ազգային կինոկենտրոնի հետ նոր սերիալ է նկարահանում` Շիրվանզադեի "Սպանված աղավնին" գործի հիման վրա, սա դեռ ոչինչ, բա որ իմանաք գլխավոր հերոսուհուն ով ա մարմնավորելու, ինձ թվում ա դժվար չի կռահելը, իհարկե "անկրկնելի" Նազենի Հովհաննիսյանը, բա որ ասում եմ դժվար չի կռահելը  :Sad:  , դե ուրեմն ինքներդ էլ կռահեք, թե ով ա ռեժիսորը, հավատացեք էլի դժվար չի  :Cray:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> բա իմացաք, որ Հ1-ը ազգային կինոկենտրոնի հետ նոր սերիալ է նկարահանում` Շիրվանզադեի "Սպանված աղավնին" գործի հիման վրա, սա դեռ ոչինչ, բա որ իմանաք գլխավոր հերոսուհուն ով ա մարմնավորելու, ինձ թվում ա դժվար չի կռահելը, իհարկե "անկրկնելի" Նազենի Հովհաննիսյանը, բա որ ասում եմ դժվար չի կռահելը  , դե ուրեմն ինքներդ էլ կռահեք, թե ով ա ռեժիսորը, հավատացեք էլի դժվար չի


Քեշիշյանը՞ :Shok:  , աչքիս կոմեդիա ա լինելու  :LOL:  :Bad:

----------


## Nasha

> Քեշիշյանը՞ , աչքիս կոմեդիա ա լինելու


Բա էլ ով, եթե ոչ Քեշիշյանը, իսկապես որ կոմեդիա կլինի, հատկապես, երբ որ պատկերացնում ես  Նազենիին իր գռեհիկ շպարով խաբված,  համեստ աղջկա դերում  :LOL:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Լուրջ եք ասում  :Shok:  ես գիտեի որ էտ կինոն նկարում են,անգամ ուրախացա,բայց որ...
Երեխեք բա ոնց ենք նայելու????  Ես էլ ուզում էի նայեմ :Sad:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> բա իմացաք, որ Հ1-ը ազգային կինոկենտրոնի հետ նոր սերիալ է նկարահանում` *Շիրվանզադեի* "Սպանված աղավնին" գործի հիման վրա


Նաշա ջան...հազար ներողություն իհարկե, բայց ըստ իմ համեստ տվյալների` Սպանված Աղավնին *Նար-Դոս*-նա գրել  :Blush:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Վայ չէի տեսել,հա բա դա Նար Դոսի ստեղծագործություննա :Shok:

----------


## Արշակ

*Մոդերատորական։ Մի օֆֆտոպեք։ Թեմայից դուրս մի քանի գրառումներ ջնջվել են։*

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Լուրջ եք ասում  ես գիտեի որ էտ կինոն նկարում են,անգամ ուրախացա,բայց որ...
> Երեխեք բա ոնց ենք նայելու????  Ես էլ ուզում էի նայեմ


Բայց ինչ պարտադիրա նայենք, ես որ մեծ հաճույքով չեմ նայի  :Blush:

----------


## Nasha

[QUOTE=Գալաթեա;1370681]Նաշա ջան...հազար ներողություն իհարկե, բայց ըստ իմ համեստ տվյալների` Սպանված Աղավնին *Նար-Դոս*-նա գրել  :Blush: [/QUOTE


Վաաայ, հազար ներողություն, իհարկե հեղինակը Նար -Դոսն ա, ամոթ ինձ,  :Blush:  , անուշադրության սխալ էր, բայց դա մեկա ինձ չի արդարացնում :Sad:  ;  մերսի սխալս նկատելու և ուղղելու համար  :Smile:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Վաաայ, հազար ներողություն, իհարկե հեղինակը Նար -Դոսն ա, ամոթ ինձ,  , անուշադրության սխալ էր, բայց դա մեկա ինձ չի արդարացնում ;  մերսի սխալս նկատելու և ուղղելու համար


Ես համոզված էի, որ անուշադրության, ոչ թե չիմանալու սխալ է  :Wink:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Ես համոզված էի, որ անուշադրության, ոչ թե չիմանալու սխալ է


Ես էլ եմ տենց կարծում,երևի անուշադրության սխալա եղել,կամ մի բան էլ կա միգուցե Պատվի համարի հետա շփոթել,նման ստեղծագործություններ են:

----------


## Ռեդ

Էն հաղորդումը ո՞վ նայեց, մի տղու մասին, ով ձեռով բժշկություն էր անում . . .  :Xeloq:

----------


## Kuk

> Էն հաղորդումը ո՞վ նայեց, մի տղու մասին, ով ձեռով բժշկություն էր անում . . .


Մի անգամ տենց մի բան տեսել եմ, բայց չեմ հիշում` որ ալիքով: Էն որ վիրահատություն ա՞ անում ձեռքով, եթե դրա հետ ես, սուտ ա, ոչ մի բան էլ չի անում:

----------


## Kuk

> Նոր «Հ1»–ի եթերում Արմեն Դուլյանի հյուրն էր Լևոն Զուրաբյանը։ Ինչպես միշտ վերջինս փայլեց իր հիմնավորված պատասխաններով ու Դուլյանին փոխանցեց հոկտեբերի 17–ի հանրահավաքում Տեր–Պետրոսյանի ելույթի սկավառակը որպեսզի  «Հ1»–ը ցուցադրի և ծանոթացնի հանրությանը հանրապետության թիվ մեկ ընդդիմադիր ուժի կարծիքը (Դե իհարկե Հ1-ից հազիվ թե նման բան մոտ ապագայում սպասենք, բայց դե ի՞նչ իմանաս)
> Վաղուց հեռուստացույց չէի նայել, արտառոց թվաց «Հ1»–ի եթերում համարձակ ընդդիմադիր կարծիքներ լսելը, չնայած Արմեն Դուլյանը ամեն կերպ փորձում էր ընդհատումներով խանգարել Զուրաբյանին խոսել, բայց այնուամենայնիվ նահանջեց, ամեն դեպքում «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանի թղթակից է, համբավ, պատիվ…
> Ինչևէ, ճնշումների տակ թե առանց, առաջ ենք գնում, Կոնգրեսը իր գործն անում է, առա՜ջ… էհ, ինչ եմ ասում, պայքա՜ր, պայքա՜ր…


Էս թեմայում եմ գրում, որտև հանրային կոչված աղբով պետք չի կեղտոտել Կոնգրեսի մասին թեման. Մի բան ասեմ միայն, որ հաղորդում վարող յուրաքանչուր անձ պարտավոր է ունենալ տարրական կուլտուրա, մասնավորապես` դիմացինին լսելու ունակություն, շնորհք: Չի կարելի լկտիաբար բարբաջել դիմացինի խոսելու ընթացքում. չէ՞ որ նա չի թքել այդ խղճուկ հրավերի վրա և եկել է զրուցելու: Զինիզմը նույնպես պետք է չափ ունենա: Հլը թող մի թափթփուկ նստի ու իշխանության օգտին խոսա, տեսեք ոնց են սուսուփուս լսում:

----------


## comet

> Էն հաղորդումը ո՞վ նայեց, մի տղու մասին, ով ձեռով բժշկություն էր անում . . .


Ստեփանավանցին? Ոնց որ թե անունը Արտյոմ էր :Think:

----------


## Քամի

> Մեր տեղեկություններով՝ առաջիկա օրերին Հանրային հեռուստաընկերությունից հեռացվելու են Հ1-ի գլխավոր պրոդյուսեր Հրաչ Քեշիշյանը և հողորդավար Ֆելիքս Խաչատրյանը։ 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ ըստ մամուլում հրապարակված տեղեկությունների՝ այս շաբաթվա սկզբին «Երկու աստղ» հեռուստանախագծից հետո Քեշիշյանը նկատողություն էր արել Ֆելիքսին, ինչի պատճառով նրանց միջև ծեծկռտուք էր տեղի ունեցել։


թերթ

----------

Լեո (07.03.2009), Լուսաբեր (09.03.2009), Լուսիանա (07.03.2009)

----------


## freethinker

*Քամի*, թերթերի համար սովորական ծաղկացումներ են, Հ1-ում այդ քայլին չեն գնա  :Blink:

----------


## Adriano

Ճիշտն ասած ինձ թվում էր, թե ռադիոյի և հեռուստաընկերության անկախության գրավականը, մարմնավորող պետք է լինեն հենց հեռուստաընկերությունները: Սակայն Հ1-ը դարձել է պետական սթերը տարածող հեռուստաընկերություն: Ես չեմ ասում, որ հեռուստաընկերությունը պետք է պետական չլինի, սակայն այն այդ աստիճան պետք է սերտաճած չլինի իշխանական քաշքշուկների մեջ, քանի որ այն իսկապես պետք է հանրային լինի: Հ1-ի վատ կողմերից մեկը ոչ ազատ, անկախ լինելն է, երկրորդը վերաբերում է այդ հեռուստաընկերությամբ հեռարձակվող հաղորդումներին: Վերջիններս ոչ միայն հետաքրքիր չեն, այլև շատ դեպքերում չես հասկանում ովա եթեր թողնում այդ զավեշտալի հաղորդումները: Օրինակ կարելի առանձնացնել <երկու աստղ >անմակարդակ շոուն, որի հաղորդավարներին չես հասկանում որտեղից են ճարել, հայթայթել: Իրոք նրանք յուրահատուկ են, Շուշան Պետրոսյանը իր կլոունի, ծաղրածույի շորերով և Ֆելիքսը անկապ կատակներով: Կոնկրետ ինձ հաճելի է հեռուստացույցով հաճելի բաներ նայել, համով, հոտով: Մի բան կա, ով ինչ պրոֆեսիոնալ է կատարում պետք է դրանով էլ զբաղվի,օրինակ ես շատ եմ հավանում Շուշան Պետրոսյանին որպես երգչուհու, սակայն ես արդեն սկսել եմ փոխել իմ վերաբերմունքը: ՄԻ հատ 32 ատամ լավ հաղորդում կար փակեցին պրծան: Մի խոսքով ես անձամբ գոհ չեմ Հ 1 հեռուստաընկեևության աշխատաոճից, ընտրված հաղորդավարներից, պրոֆեսիոնալ և հանրային հեռուստաընկերությանը վայել ոչ բավարար հաղորդումների հեռարձակումից: :Think:

----------


## Sunny Stream

> թերթ


պարզապես վաղը` մարտի 8-ին, դիտեք "2 աստղ"-ը  :Wink:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> պարզապես վաղը` մարտի 8-ին, դիտեք "2 աստղ"-ը


Այսինքն տենց բան չկա՞ :Think:

----------


## anka11

> Այսինքն տենց բան չկա՞


Երևի թե տեղին է հիշել «32 ատամ»-ի հայտնի ծեծկռտուքը ուղիղ եթերում, հիշում եք ո՞նց բարձրացավ հաղորդման վարկանիշը, ողջ քաղաքը միայն այդ մասին էր խոսում մոտ 1 ամիս.....չե՞ք կարծում, որ հիմա էլ նույն հին սցենարն է՝ նույն հին ոճով :Cool:

----------


## Sunny Stream

> Այսինքն տենց բան չկա՞


դիտեք ու արեք համապատասխան հետևություններ  :Wink: 

իսկ ընդհանրապես, կարծում եմ, պետք չի մարդկանց ներքին խոհանոց սողոսկել... եթերը քննարկելն արդեն պետք է որ բավական նյութ տար թերթերին, հիմա էլ սկսել են առանց մասնրամասներին ծանոթանալու` լուրեր տարածել  :Sad:  
ինչ վերաբերում է "32 ատամին", վստահ եմ, որ այն բեմադրություն էր ու հարկ չկա համեմատել:

----------


## anka11

> դիտեք ու արեք համապատասխան հետևություններ 
> 
> իսկ ընդհանրապես, կարծում եմ, պետք չի մարդկանց ներքին խոհանոց սողոսկել... եթերը քննարկելն արդեն պետք է որ բավական նյութ տար թերթերին, հիմա էլ սկսել են առանց մասնրամասներին ծանոթանալու` լուրեր տարածել  
> ինչ վերաբերում է "32 ատամին", վստահ եմ, որ այն բեմադրություն էր ու հարկ չկա համեմատել:



Կարծում եք բեմադրությու՞ն էր....... կարծելու ոչինչ չկա, վստահ եղեք, քանի որ 2 շաբաթ անց, իրենք ամենայն մանրամասնությամբ ներկայացրեցին, թե ինչպես են բեմադրել ծեծկռտուքը..... հոգուս խորքում համոզված եմ , որ սա էլ հերթական բեմադրություն է, այդ պատճառով էլ համեմատեցի..... ժամանակը ցույց կտա,...

----------


## Vrt

[QUOTE=anka11;1607837]Երևի թե տեղին է հիշել «32 ատամ»-ի հայտնի ծեծկռտուքը ուղիղ եթերում, հիշում եք ո՞նց բարձրացավ հաղորդման վարկանիշը, ողջ քաղաքը միայն այդ մասին էր խոսում մոտ 1 ամիս.....չե՞ք կարծում, որ հիմա էլ նույն հին սցենարն է՝ նույն հին ոճով :Cool: [/QUOT

Չեմ կարծում, որովհետև 32-ի դեպքում դա բացահայտ էր, ի սկզբանէ որոշված էր հենց 32 տղաների կողմից, իսկ սա նախ բացահայտ ծեծկռտուք չի եղել, հետո էլ առաջին հերթին Քեշիշյանի ու Ֆելիքսի վարկանիշնա գցում: Խի ուրեմն իրանք էդքան չկան, որ հանուն իրանց կատարած աշխատանքի Հ1-ը հաշվի չառնի իրանց ու չհանի աշխատանքից??? Այ սա է արդեն առաջ գալիս, ու չեմ կարծում որ Ֆելոենք էդքան անհեռատես բան կանեին... եթե էդ խաբարը կա, ուրեմն մի բան էն չի...

----------


## Vrt

> Ռաֆայել Հովհաննիսյանի` վիվա սելի տակտիչնի գովազդելը մոռացար


Իսկ ինչ որ նոր բան է քեզ ասում Ռաֆայել Հովհաննիսյանը իր հաղորդման ժամանակ? Ես այստեղ համաձայն եմ P.S.-ի գրածների հետ: Մենք չենք քննադատում այն հաղորդումները, որոնք քչից-շատից հավանքում ենք: Հենց էդ նույն Ռաֆայել Հովհաննիսյանը արդեն որերորդ տարին է արտասահմանում ալարում է դիստանցիոն բռոշկա միկրոֆոն կպցնի դոշին ու երկու բառ գոնե խոսի օտար ամայի ճամփեքից... գալիս են Հայաստան, ու ֆանագրամա կարդում: Ումա պետք? նման հաղորդումները պետք է լինեն անմիջական, կենդանի խոսքով ու տպավորություններով... մենակ տակտիչնի հումորով ու Ռաֆոի հաճելի ձայնով չի վերջանում, է.... ամենա ոչպրոֆեսիոնալ հաղորդումներից մեկնա.... նույն բանը ինտեռնետից քաշեք, ինքնատիպ հումոր ավելացրեք չոր տեքստին ու կարդացեք բարձրաձայն... ԱՀԱ ՁԵԶ ԵՐԿԱՐԱՏԵՎ ՀԱՆԳԻՍՏ ԱՇԽԱՐՀԻ ԲՈԼՈՐ ԵՐԿՐՆԵՐՈՒՄ` ՍԵՓԱԿԱՆ ՆԿԱՐԱՀԱՆՈՂ ԽՄԲՈՎ:

----------


## Vrt

Կներես KUK,  ես *e}|{uka*-ի խոսքերից էի մեջբերում, քոնն եկավ:

----------


## Vrt

> Հետաքրքրական է, որ սովորաբար Հանրայինի դեմ խոսում են այն լրագրողները, ովքեր այնտեղ աշխատել են և հեռացվել կամ նրանք, ովքեր չեն կարողացել ընդունվել: 
> 
> Ես ուշադրությամբ հետևում էի, թե այս օրերին ով և ինչպես է քննադատում Հանրայինը: Ու զարմանալին այն է, որ եթե ուշադրությամբ հետևում ես այդ հովդածներին, ապա հենց միայն քննադատությունից կարելի է պատկերացնել այդ մասնագետների որակը: 
> 
> Մինչև այժմ Հանրայինին դեռ ոչ ոք որևէ լուրջ քննադատության չի ենթարկել, ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես հանրային ցայսօր որևէ լուրջ քննադատության չի ենթարկել ընդդիմությանը: 
> 
> Մի խոսքով, «աբայուդնի» սիրողական, գավառական մակարդակ է, որի արանքում կորում է խորը վերլուծությունը: 
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում է Սուրենին Սարգսյանին, ապա հենց նույնը ինքը աշխատել է լրաբերում, սկիզբ է դրել ապատեղեկատվությանը, գռդոնին, քծնանքին: Որպես լրագրող ուղղակի ցածրորակ է, աշխատելով ավելի քան քսան տարի հեռուստատեսությունում, այդպես էլ լրագրող չդարձավ: Այդ առումով, կարծում եմ, հատկապես Սուրոն ձայն հանելու տեղ չունի ու եթե իր մասին որևէ մեկը ինչ որ բան գրել է, ապա դրանից կարող է միայն ուրախանալ:


Գիտես, ես ինքս որևէ անգամ չեմ մտածել Հ1-ում աշխատելու մասին, չեմ էլ փորձել, բայց վստահ եմ` եթե փորձեմ, անպայման կստացվի: Ու իմ ձգտումն էնա, որ մեզ աշխարհում նորմալ ալիքով տեսնեն... Ֆելիքս Խաչատրյանը բոլորի աչքն էլ հանեց, կոտրված ու խայտառակ ռուսերենով կամ չգիտես ինչերենով սաղ աշխարհի համար հումոր արեց... ՊՌԱԽՈԴ  ԵՆ ՏՎԵԼ, ինքն էլ իր ուզածն անումա...  էսօր <<ՈՐԲԵՐԻ>>, <<ԼՔՅԱԼՆԵՐԻ>> <<ՀԱՆՈՒՆ ՍԻՐՈ>>-ի նման սերիալներ կա հանրայինով, դրա համար էլ պետքա հա էլ ծաղրեն ու ձեռ առնեն բոլորին: <<ՀԱՅԼՈՒՐ>>-ի նման լրատվական ունի Հ1-ը, հա էլ պետքա ձեռ առնվի ամեն ինչ: Շատ կներես, բայց արտաքին թերությունները` լեզվական արատներն ու աչքերի խեղվածությունը համենայնդեպս իմ կարծիքով անթույլատրելի են լրատվականի համար: Չգիտես ում դրեցին 9-ի լուրերի վարող, մի մարդու, որ ոչ մի հեղինակություն չուներ այդ ժամի լրատվական մեկնաբան աշխատելու համար... բայց լավ ա անում Հ1-ը, որովհետև առողջ քննադատություն չի տեսնում: Մի քանի ծախու մարդիկ ինչ որ բաներ են ասում, ու մի կողմ քաշվում... հեռուստադիտողը սուսուփուս ալիքն ա փոխում, ՇԱՆԹ նայում. չեղածից լավա տարբերակով... Էլ ինչ ենք ուզում?

----------


## Kuk

> պարզապես վաղը` մարտի 8-ին, դիտեք "2 աստղ"-ը


Իսկ էդ երկու աստղիկը ե՞րբ ա ձայնագրվել:

----------


## Vrt

> Նաշա ջան...հազար ներողություն իհարկե, բայց ըստ իմ համեստ տվյալների` Սպանված Աղավնին *Նար-Դոս*-նա գրել


Իսկ Շիրվանզադեից <<ՔԱՈՍ>> են նկարում//նկարել//

----------


## Vrt

> Իսկ էդ երկու աստղիկը ե՞րբ ա ձայնագրվել:


Ասում են ուղիղ եթեր ա.. :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

> Ասում են ուղիղ եթեր ա..


Հաղորդման ժամանակ գրվում ա ուղիղ եթե՞ր:

----------


## Adriano

> Հետաքրքրական է, որ սովորաբար Հանրայինի դեմ խոսում են այն լրագրողները, ովքեր այնտեղ աշխատել են և հեռացվել կամ նրանք, ովքեր չեն կարողացել ընդունվել: 
> 
> Ես ուշադրությամբ հետևում էի, թե այս օրերին ով և ինչպես է քննադատում Հանրայինը: Ու զարմանալին այն է, որ եթե ուշադրությամբ հետևում ես այդ հովդածներին, ապա հենց միայն քննադատությունից կարելի է պատկերացնել այդ մասնագետների որակը: 
> 
> Մինչև այժմ Հանրայինին դեռ ոչ ոք որևէ լուրջ քննադատության չի ենթարկել, ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես հանրային ցայսօր որևէ լուրջ քննադատության չի ենթարկել ընդդիմությանը: 
> 
> Մի խոսքով, «աբայուդնի» սիրողական, գավառական մակարդակ է, որի արանքում կորում է խորը վերլուծությունը: 
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում է Սուրենին Սարգսյանին, ապա հենց նույնը ինքը աշխատել է լրաբերում, սկիզբ է դրել ապատեղեկատվությանը, գռդոնին, քծնանքին: Որպես լրագրող ուղղակի ցածրորակ է, աշխատելով ավելի քան քսան տարի հեռուստատեսությունում, այդպես էլ լրագրող չդարձավ: Այդ առումով, կարծում եմ, հատկապես Սուրոն ձայն հանելու տեղ չունի ու եթե իր մասին որևէ մեկը ինչ որ բան գրել է, ապա դրանից կարող է միայն ուրախանալ:


Ես կխնդրեի ձեզ չվիրավորել այն մարդկանց, որոնք իսկապես չեն աշխատել Հ1-ում կամ որևէ կապ չունեն այդ հեռուստաընկերության հետ: Նախքան մեկին վիրավորելը անհրաժեշտ է հիմնավորել մեղադրանքը: Եթե կարող եք, կոնկրետ փաստերով ապացուցեք մեզ, որ Հ1-ը աշխարհի ամենալավ, հետաքրքիր հեռուստաընկերությունն է: Կոնկրետ ես ներկայացնում եմ իմ դժգոհությունները:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Բա ուրա Ֆելիքսը չկա :Shok:

----------


## Vrt

> Հաղորդման ժամանակ գրվում ա ուղիղ եթե՞ր:


Գրվումա ժողովուրդ: Բայց իսկապես ուղիղ եթեր չի????

----------


## Vrt

> *Քամի*, թերթերի համար սովորական ծաղկացումներ են, Հ1-ում այդ քայլին չեն գնա


Տեսաք որ այդ քայլին գնացին???? Վերջապես միօրինակությունից մի քայլ առաջ անցավ Հ1-ը: Ֆելիքսի դեմ բան չունեմ, անկեղծ ասած առանց իրան <2 աստղը չի նայվում: Իսկ Քեշիշյանից վերջապես պրծանք: Տեսնենք մեկել ուր կգնա Քեշիշյանը: ՇԱտ մեյմունն ա բայց դա, ոչ մեկի հետ հանգիստ չի մնում: Ավետ Բարսեղյանի հետ էլ ա ահավոր կռիվների մեջ լինում.... Իրա վերջն էլ եկավ ու ահավորն էնա, որ պուբլիչնի եղավ խայտառակությունը:

----------


## Vrt

Հ1-ի վերջին խայտառակությունը: Հանրայինի խոշորագույն պրոեկտներից մեկու ժյուրի ա նստում Սպիտակցի Հայկոն: Պատկերացնում եք? չհասկացա ուղակի. դրանով Սպիտակցի Հայկոին էին ուզում ցույց տալ` տես, դու ինչ ցածրակարգ ես սրանց առաջ, թե եդ աստղերին, ասելով` տեսեք` դուք ենքան չկաք, որ Սպիտակցի հայկոն ա ձեզ ժյուրի եկել.... :Hands Up:  ինքն իրեն խայտառակում ա Հ1-ը :Hands Up:  էս ինչ ա կատարվում հանրայինի եթերում? Հեսա P.S.-ն էլի ասելու ա. <<ես հետևում եմ քննադատություններին, ու անառողջ ա, և այլն, և այլն....>>: Բա սրան Ինչ կասես,P.S.????  :Hands Up:  բնականաբար բան ասել չես կարող, որովհետև անիմաստ էլ կլիներ: Եթե ես ու ինձ նման էլի մի քանի հեռուստադիտող 2 աստղի ժամանակ ալիքը փոխելու ենք, տեսնենք ԱԼՄ-ով ինչ կա-չկա,  դա արդեն չափազանց ա.... Արա Գևորգյանի փոխարեն ես լինեի, հպարտությունս չէր ների մի ուղղությամբ նստեի Սպիտակցի Հայկոյի հետ հանրայինի եթերում, ու դատեի երգիչներին: Սպիտակցի Հայկոն իրա ռաբիզ երգով նաև ծաղկեցրեց :Hands Up:  Շուշանն էլ հիանում էր... բնականաբար կհիանար, որովհետև Շուշանի գլխավորությամբ նաև կենաց.. էէէ, ,...կներեք, մաղթանք հղեց :Hands Up:

----------

Sona_Yar (09.03.2009), Լեո (09.03.2009)

----------


## freethinker

> Տեսաք որ այդ քայլին գնացին???? Վերջապես միօրինակությունից մի քայլ առաջ անցավ Հ1-ը: Ֆելիքսի դեմ բան չունեմ, անկեղծ ասած առանց իրան <2 աստղը չի նայվում: Իսկ Քեշիշյանից վերջապես պրծանք: Տեսնենք մեկել ուր կգնա Քեշիշյանը: ՇԱտ մեյմունն ա բայց դա, ոչ մեկի հետ հանգիստ չի մնում: Ավետ Բարսեղյանի հետ էլ ա ահավոր կռիվների մեջ լինում.... Իրա վերջն էլ եկավ ու ահավորն էնա, որ պուբլիչնի եղավ խայտառակությունը:


արդեն ասել են որ երկուսին էլ հեռացրել են?... ափսոս չկարողացա նայեմ հաղորդումը  :Sad:

----------


## Vrt

Ի դեպ ասեմ, որ ԱԼՄ-ով էլ եզդի համայնքի ներկայացուցիչներն էին համերգ տալիս :Hands Up:   ոնց ա Տ. ԿԱրապետյանը Սպիտակցի Հայկոյին չէր կանչել քննադատությունների համար :Think: ... իմ կարծիքով Հ1-ի ֆոռումն իսկական տեղն ա ԱԼՄ քննարկելու համար, որովհետև միևնույն աշխատանքն են կատարում մի տարբերությամբ` Հ1-ը աշխարհին ա ցույց տալիս մեր մակարդակը, իսկ ԱԼՄ_ն` միայն մեր աչքերն ա բացում: :Hands Up:

----------

Լեո (09.03.2009)

----------


## Artgeo

Ժող, երեկ երեկոյան Հ1 միացրի ու երկու տղա ... չգիտեմ էլ ոնց անվանեմ դա, համենայն դեպս երգել չէր, գոռալով .... չեմ ուզում էդ բառը ասել, բայց դրանից լավ ձևակերպում չկա: ԱՐԻ արիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիի էս իիիիիիիին  մի քիչ գոռալով ու նվնվալալացակումացախառը յախք: Պատմությունը ամեն ինչը կդնի իր տեղը: Հ1-ը կմնա որպես Համընդհանուր բթացման ու ռաբիզացման ալիք, այս ամենի համար այդ ալիքի պատասխանատուները պատասխան են տալու, ազգի, պատմության առաջ:

----------

Արտիստ (09.03.2009), Լեո (09.03.2009)

----------


## cold skin

> Ժող, երեկ երեկոյան Հ1 միացրի ու երկու տղա ... չգիտեմ էլ ոնց անվանեմ դա, համենայն դեպս երգել չէր, գոռալով .... չեմ ուզում էդ բառը ասել, բայց դրանից լավ ձևակերպում չկա: ԱՐԻ արիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիի էս իիիիիիիին  մի քիչ գոռալով ու նվնվալալացակումացախառը յախք: Պատմությունը ամեն ինչը կդնի իր տեղը: Հ1-ը կմնա որպես Համընդհանուր բթացման ու ռաբիզացման ալիք, այս ամենի համար այդ ալիքի պատասխանատուները պատասխան են տալու, ազգի, պատմության առաջ:




Կարծո՞ւմ ես…ե՞րբ…էդ ալիքը տանել չմ կարողանում: Երբ միացնում ես հասկանում ես, թե ինչքաաա~ն հավայի խոսող գլուխներ կան Հ-ում: Մեկ-մեկ ափսոսում եմ, որ մենք Խաղաղ օվկիանոսին մոտ չենք ապրում, կնայեինք ու կխաղաղվեինք:
Էսօր մենք ապրում ենք ուրիշների կյանքով` սերիալներ, սպորտ: Անունը դրել ենք ռեյտինգ ու էս պատճառաբանությամբ եթերը լցրել տեղական ու կրկնօրինակված աղբով:
Այսօր մենք հայտնվել ենք նաև հոգևոր-մտային ճգնաժամի մեջ: :Shok: 
Դաժան ա :Angry2:

----------

Լեո (09.03.2009)

----------


## Sunny Stream

> Հաղորդման ժամանակ գրվում ա ուղիղ եթե՞ր:


ուղիղ եթեր ա  :Wink:  միշտ էլ էդպես ա եղել:

----------

Kuk (11.03.2009)

----------


## Քամի

> Ֆելիքսին ազատեցին, Հրաչին՝ չէ 
> 
> Մենք արդեն տեղեկացրել էինք, որ վերջերս «Երկու աստղ» շոուի նկարահանման ավարտից հետո հաղորդման պրոդյուսեր Հրաչ Քեշիշյանը և հաղորդավար Ֆելիքս Խաչատրյանը վիճել են, ու վեճը վերածվել է քաշքշուկի։ Մեր տեղեկություններով՝ վեճը ծագել է այն բանից հետո, երբ Ֆելիքսն ասել է. «Մենք ունենք մեր սեփական մուկը», հետո պարզվել է, որ նա ընդամենը Պույ-Պույ մկնիկին է նկատի ունեցել։ Դրանից հետո մենք երեկ տեղեկացանք, որ Հրաչ Քեշիշյանը և Ֆելիքս Խաչատրյանը ազատվել են աշխատանքից։ Ինֆորմացիան փորձեցինք ճշտել հենց նրանցից։ «Ինֆորմացիան սխալ է, ինձ աշխատանքից չեն հեռացրել, իսկ վեճն ընդամենը աշխատանքային է եղել, դա մեր հեռուստատեսության ներքին խոհանոցն է, ու ես չեմ պատրաստվում այդ մասին ինֆորմացիա տալ»,- ասաց Հրաչ Քեշիշյանը։ Իսկ Ֆելիքսին աշխատանքից հեռացրե՞լ են հարցին Հրաչը պատասխանեց. «Ֆելիքսին հեռացրել են»։ Իսկ ինչո՞ւ են հեռացրել հարցին նա հրաժարվեց պատասխանել, ասաց, որ ինքն իրավասու չէ այդ հարցին պատասխանել։ Ֆելիքսն ընդհանրապես չցանկացավ պատասխանել մեր հարցերին։ «Մյուս շաբաթ ամեն ինչ պարզ կլինի, ու Ձեր բոլոր հարցերն ինձ կարող եք մյուս շաբաթ ուղղել»,- ասաց նա։



թերթ

----------

Nareco (11.03.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

Допрыгался... (ոնց որ): Բայց էդ Քեշիշյանն էլ վատ չէր լինի՝ ուղիղ եթերից պատահմամբ մի երկու հատ մուկ, դոդ, վոյին ասեր:

----------


## unregistered753

Հրապարակը , ինչպես նաեւ Հայկական Ժամանակն ու Չորորդ իշխանությունը ոչ միայն տպում են սուտ ինֆորմացիա, այլ նաեւ այնպիսի տպավորույուն է որ իրենք են հորինում այդ ինֆորմացիան: 

Ֆելիքսն ու Հրաչը կռվել են մի քանի տասնյակ հանդիսատեսների աչքի առաջ/այդ թվում նաեւ իմ/՝ հենց եթերից հետո: Ոչ մի քաղաքական ենթատեքստ նրանց կռվում չկա եւ չի կարող լինել: Բոլոր տեսնողները կարող են հաստատել, որ նրանց կռիվը բացառապես անձնական բնույթ էր կրում եւ ոչ թե մասնագիտական կամ քաղաքական: Ֆելիքսին ինչպես նաեւ Հրաչին  հանել են երկու աստղ նախագծից: Պարզապես, Ֆելիքսի համար դա նշանակում է որ բոլոր նախագծերից են հանել, քանի որ դա նրա միակ գործն էր հիմա: 

Մուկի թեման ընդհանրապես ծիծաղալու է: Ուղիղ եթերից հետո երեք թե չորս անգամ նույն ծրագիրը առանց որեւէ մոնտաժի, նույն մուկի մասին խոսքերով եթեր է գնացել: Եթե այդպիսի բան լիներ հաստատ կկտրեյին: Մի քիչ տրամաբանություն եւ ոչ մի դեղին մամուլ ...  :Smile:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Մուկի թեման ընդհանրապես ծիծաղալու է: Ուղիղ եթերից հետո երեք թե չորս անգամ նույն ծրագիրը առանց որեւէ մոնտաժի, նույն մուկի մասին խոսքերով եթեր է գնացել: Եթե այդպիսի բան լիներ հաստատ կկտրեյին: Մի քիչ տրամաբանություն եւ *ոչ մի դեղին մամուլ* ...


Կեցցե՛ Հ-1ը՝ ամենաազատ, ամենաանկախ, ամենաօբյեկտիվ, ամենաառաջադեմ, ամենահանրային ու ամենխեղճ հեռուստատեսությունն աշխարհում: :Hands Up:

----------

Kuk (11.03.2009), Norton (12.03.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> *Հրապարակը , ինչպես նաեւ Հայկական Ժամանակն ու Չորորդ իշխանությունը ոչ միայն տպում են սուտ ինֆորմացիա, այլ նաեւ այնպիսի տպավորույուն է որ իրենք են հորինում այդ ինֆորմացիան:* 
> 
> Մուկի թեման ընդհանրապես ծիծաղալու է: Ուղիղ եթերից հետո երեք թե չորս անգամ նույն ծրագիրը առանց որեւէ մոնտաժի, նույն մուկի մասին խոսքերով եթեր է գնացել: Եթե այդպիսի բան լիներ հաստատ կկտրեյին: Մի քիչ տրամաբանություն եւ *ոչ մի դեղին մամուլ ...*


Իսկ հանրային աղբի տված լուրերից ի՞նչ կասեք, հատկապես քաղաքական լուրերից:

----------


## unregistered753

> Կեցցե՛ Հ-1ը՝ ամենաազատ, ամենաանկախ, ամենաօբյեկտիվ, ամենաառաջադեմ, ամենահանրային ու ամենխեղճ հեռուստատեսությունն աշխարհում:





> Իսկ հանրային աղբի տված լուրերից ի՞նչ կասեք, հատկապես քաղաքական լուրերից:


Տրամաբանությունը սպանում ա իհարկե: Եթե վատ /բայց ճիշտ ու կոնկրետ/ բան եմ ասում ասենք Չորորդ իշխանության  կամ Հրապարակի մասին, ուրեմն դուք էլ ինձ Հ1-ի մասին վատ /բայց ընդհանուր/ բան պիտի ասեք դրա տեղը: Ձեր կարծիքով դա ինձ տենց պիտի ցավացնի՞   :LOL:   Ի՞նչ կապ ունի Հ1-ի օբյեկտիվությունը ու հանրայինի քաղաքական լուրերը Ֆելիքսի ու Քեշիշյանի կռվելու հետ:

----------


## Chuk

> Տրամաբանությունը սպանում ա իհարկե: Եթե վատ /բայց ճիշտ ու կոնկրետ/ բան եմ ասում ասենք Չորորդ իշխանության  կամ Հրապարակի մասին, ուրեմն դուք էլ ինձ Հ1-ի մասին վատ /բայց ընդհանուր/ բան պիտի ասեք դրա տեղը: Ձեր կարծիքով դա ինձ տենց պիտի ցավացնի՞    Ի՞նչ կապ ունի Հ1-ի օբյեկտիվությունը ու հանրայինի քաղաքական լուրերը Ֆելիքսի ու Քեշիշյանի կռվելու հետ:


Գուցե պատճառը նա է, որ սույն թեման նախատեսված է Հ1-ի մասին քննարկումների համար, մինչդեռ դու գրել ես այլ մամուլի օբյեկտիվության մասին, մեղադրելով նրան սուտ ինֆորմացիա հրապարակելու մեջ՝ առանց քո տեսակետն ապացուցող նյութ հրապարակելու: Նկատիր, ես չեմ ասում, որ այդ թերթերում գրվածը ճիշտ է, այլ ասում եմ, որ դու չես հիմնավորել կամ ապացուցել, որ սուտ է: Հետևաբար օրինակ ես որքան որ իրավունք ունեմ մերկապարանոց համարել այդ թերթերի ու Հ1-ի լրատվությունը, նույնքան էլ քո գրառումը  :Smile:

----------


## unregistered753

> Գուցե պատճառը նա է, որ սույն թեման նախատեսված է Հ1-ի մասին քննարկումների համար, մինչդեռ դու գրել ես այլ մամուլի օբյեկտիվության մասին, մեղադրելով նրան սուտ ինֆորմացիա հրապարակելու մեջ՝


Ես քննարկմանը միացել եմ Ֆելիքսի ու Քեշիշյանի ծեծկռտուքի մասին tert.am-ի ու Հրապարակի քննարկումներից հետո




> առանց քո տեսակետն ապացուցող նյութ հրապարակելու:


Կարծեմ հստակ գրեցի որ ականատես եմ եղել ու ոչ միայն ես: ու հստակ տրամաբանորեն բացատրեցի, թե ինչի մուկի թեման չէր կարող պատճառ լինել նրանց աշխատանքից հեռացման




> Նկատիր, ես չեմ ասում, որ այդ թերթերում գրվածը ճիշտ է, այլ ասում եմ, որ դու չես հիմնավորել կամ ապացուցել, որ սուտ է:


Անմեղության կանխավարկածի մասին կարծես թե ստեղ չեն լսես: ԹԵրթերում գրվածի իրավացիությունը կարելի է ստուգել ընդամենը տրամաբանությամբ: Եթե Մուկ Հովոյի թեման լիներ պատճառը, աօա Հ1-ը մի քանի անգամ առանց այդ պահը մոնտաժելու ցույց չէր տա: Ես տեսել եմ եւ ուղիղ եթերը/բնական/ եւ կրկնություները : Դուք հիմնվում եք թերթերի ենթադրությունների վրա:  Ի դեպ այդ երնթադրություններից մեկը ՝ Հրաչի հեռացնելու մասին, հենց իրանք էլ հերքում են: 




> Հետևաբար օրինակ ես որքան որ իրավունք ունեմ մերկապարանոց համարել այդ թերթերի ու Հ1-ի լրատվությունը, նույնքան էլ քո գրառումը


Ինչ որ չնկատեցի որ մինչեւ իմ գրառման հանդիպելը ինչ որ մեկը այդ թերթերի լրատվության մերկապարանոց լինելու մասին խոսեր: Բոլորը ամեն ինչ հալած յուղի տեղ էին ընդունում: Հետեւաբար ես էլ ձեր այս պնդումը իմ, Հ1-ի ու թերթերի հավասար մերկապարանոց լինոլւ մասին իրավունք ունեմ բացարձակ մերկապարանոց համարելու:

P.S. Հ1 նայում եմ հազվադեպ ու կարծիք չունեմ ոչ քաղաքական հաղորդումների ոչ լրատվության մասին: Երկու Աստղ-ը նայել եմ, քանի որ անձամբ ներկա եմ եղել: Ընկերներիցս մեկն էր հրավիրել:

----------


## Chuk

> Անմեղության կանխավարկածի մասին կարծես թե ստեղ չեն լսես: ԹԵրթերում գրվածի իրավացիությունը կարելի է ստուգել ընդամենը տրամաբանությամբ: Եթե Մուկ Հովոյի թեման լիներ պատճառը, աօա Հ1-ը մի քանի անգամ առանց այդ պահը մոնտաժելու ցույց չէր տա: Ես տեսել եմ եւ ուղիղ եթերը/բնական/ եւ կրկնություները : Դուք հիմնվում եք թերթերի ենթադրությունների վրա: Ի դեպ այդ երնթադրություններից մեկը ՝ Հրաչի հեռացնելու մասին, հենց իրանք էլ հերքում են:


Ներիր, բայց թերթերի իրավացի լինել կամ չլինելը չի կարող ստուգվել «տրամաբանությամբ»: Այս հարցը ինձ, ճիշտն ասած, բացարձակ չի հետաքրքրում, հետաքրքրեց միայն քո ինքնավստահ տոնը: Այսպես, կարող է գոյություն ունենալ այլ «տրամաբանություն», օրինակ որ հաջորդ հեռարձակումներում եթե հանեին «մուկ» բառը, ապա չէին կարողանա ժողովրդի մեջից ցրել համոզմունքը, որ դրա պատճառով է հեռացվել, չէ որ այդ «գրաքննությունն» իր հետևից շատ ավելի խոսք կտաներ, քան կա ներկայումս: Այնպես որ տրամաբանությունները կարող են տարբեր լինել ու կրկնում եմ, դու ապացույց չես ներկայացրել: Այս պահին անձամբ ինձ համար այս անհետաքրքիր թեմայում ոչ մամուլի հրապարակումներն են համոզել, ոչ էլ քո: Լավ կաց  :Wink:

----------

Kuk (11.03.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Տրամաբանությունը սպանում ա իհարկե: Եթե վատ /բայց ճիշտ ու կոնկրետ/ բան եմ ասում ասենք Չորորդ իշխանության  կամ Հրապարակի մասին, ուրեմն դուք էլ ինձ Հ1-ի մասին վատ /բայց ընդհանուր/ բան պիտի ասեք դրա տեղը: Ձեր կարծիքով դա ինձ տենց պիտի ցավացնի՞    Ի՞նչ կապ ունի Հ1-ի օբյեկտիվությունը ու հանրայինի քաղաքական լուրերը Ֆելիքսի ու Քեշիշյանի կռվելու հետ:


Իսկ ինչի՞ց ենթադրեցիր, որ ինչ որ մեկն ուզում ա քեզ ցավացնի :Unsure:

----------


## unregistered753

Եսիմ ... Ոմանք իմ կարծիքով շատ ցավոտ ընդունեցին որոշ թերթերի մասին իմ կարծիքը եւ չնայած խոսքը գնում էր կոնկրետ դեպքի մասին կոնկրետ թերթերի տարածած լրատվության մասին, միանգամից հիշեցին Հանրայինը, որը այդ կոնկրետ թեման ընդհանրապես չի լուսաբանել: Ուրեմն կամ այդ ոմանք ընդհանրապես տրամաբանությունից զուրկ են, ինչին ես այդքան էլ հակված չեմ հավատալու: Կամ էլ Հանրայինին դեմ ինչ որ բան ասելն էլ պետք է իմ կողմից ցավոտ ընդունվեր: Ինչը չստացվեց իմ հնարավորինս ապաքաղաքական լինելու պատճառով:

Ես հասկանում եմ իհարկե, որ որոշ մարդիկն ատում են Հանրայինը եւ ինչ էր անի ատելու են: Դա նրանց գործն ա: Բայց Երբ որ իմ աչքերով տեսածն ինձ ասում են որ մերկապարանոց ա նույն ձեւ ինչպես թերթերի «մոր ունեցած տեղեկություներով» մի քիչ նեղվում եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Եսիմ ... Ոմանք իմ կարծիքով շատ ցավոտ ընդունեցին որոշ թերթերի մասին իմ կարծիքը եւ չնայած խոսքը գնում էր կոնկրետ դեպքի մասին կոնկրետ թերթերի տարածած լրատվության մասին, միանգամից հիշեցին Հանրայինը, որը այդ կոնկրետ թեման ընդհանրապես չի լուսաբանել: Ուրեմն կամ այդ ոմանք ընդհանրապես տրամաբանությունից զուրկ են, ինչին ես այդքան էլ հակված չեմ հավատալու: Կամ էլ Հանրայինին դեմ ինչ որ բան ասելն էլ պետք է իմ կողմից ցավոտ ընդունվեր: Ինչը չստացվեց իմ հնարավորինս ապաքաղաքական լինելու պատճառով:


Նորից եմ հիշեցնում, որ մենք գտնվում ենք «Հ1 - Հանրային Հեռուստաընկերություն» թեմայում: Գուցե «տրամաբանությունները» ու վերլուծությունները սկսենք ա՞յս եզրից  :Think:

----------


## Kuk

> *Եսիմ ... Ոմանք իմ կարծիքով շատ ցավոտ ընդունեցին* որոշ թերթերի մասին իմ կարծիքը եւ չնայած խոսքը գնում էր կոնկրետ դեպքի մասին կոնկրետ թերթերի տարածած լրատվության մասին, միանգամից հիշեցին Հանրայինը, որը այդ կոնկրետ թեման ընդհանրապես չի լուսաբանել: Ուրեմն կամ այդ ոմանք ընդհանրապես տրամաբանությունից զուրկ են, ինչին ես այդքան էլ հակված չեմ հավատալու: Կամ էլ Հանրայինին դեմ ինչ որ բան ասելն էլ պետք է իմ կողմից ցավոտ ընդունվեր: Ինչը չստացվեց իմ հնարավորինս ապաքաղաքական լինելու պատճառով:


Քո գրառմանը անդրադարձել ենք ես, Մարկիզը և Չուկը, ոչ ես եմ ցավով ընդունել, ոչ Մարկիզը, ոչ էլ Չուկը. էս մասով կարծիքդ սխալ ա: Ոչ թե միանգամից հիշեցինք հանրայինը, այլ մինչ գրառումդ կարդալը արդեն հիշում էինք հանրայինի մասին, քանի որ թեմայի վերնագիրն ա էդպիսին, թեման մտնելուց գիտենք, թե ինչի մասին է խոսվում տվյալ թեմայում:

----------

Մարկիզ (11.03.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Եսիմ ... Ոմանք իմ կարծիքով շատ ցավոտ ընդունեցին որոշ թերթերի մասին իմ կարծիքը եւ չնայած խոսքը գնում էր կոնկրետ դեպքի մասին կոնկրետ թերթերի տարածած լրատվության մասին, միանգամից հիշեցին Հանրայինը, որը այդ կոնկրետ թեման ընդհանրապես չի լուսաբանել: Ուրեմն կամ այդ ոմանք ընդհանրապես տրամաբանությունից զուրկ են, ինչին ես այդքան էլ հակված չեմ հավատալու: Կամ էլ Հանրայինին դեմ ինչ որ բան ասելն էլ պետք է իմ կողմից ցավոտ ընդունվեր: Ինչը չստացվեց իմ հնարավորինս ապաքաղաքական լինելու պատճառով:


unregistered753, որևիցե մեկը, կարծում եմ՝ նշված թերթերի նկատմամբ  քննադատությունդ ցավոտ չի ընդունել: Ընդհակառակը՝ լավ չեն արել, եթե սուտ են գրել: Բայց դու քիչ թե շատ անկախ, ռիսկով, այսօրվա արատավոր երևույթները ջրի երես հանող թերթերին անվանում ես «դեղին մամուլ», որն իրականությանը չի համապատասխանում: Ինձ թվում է հասկանալի է՝ ինչ նկատի ունեմ:

Ի դեպ, եթե հակված ես կարծելու, որ նշված թերթերը «դեղին մամուլ են», ապա պետք է, որ ընդունես Հանրային հեռուստատեսության դատարկությունը, փաստերը կեղծելու, թաքցնելու մշակույթը, այդ թվում նաև նրանց հաղորդումների հիմնական մասի տափակ, աննպատակ լինելը: Հիշեցնեմ, որ այս հեռուստաընկերությունն ապրում է հանրության միջոցներով, ի տարբերություն նշածդ թերթերի…

----------

Chuk (11.03.2009), Kuk (11.03.2009)

----------


## unregistered753

> Նորից եմ հիշեցնում, որ մենք գտնվում ենք «Հ1 - Հանրային Հեռուստաընկերություն» թեմայում: Գուցե «տրամաբանությունները» ու վերլուծությունները սկսենք ա՞յս եզրից


Այսինքն գրածներս օֆթոփ են ՞: Կներեք չհասկացա ... 




> Քո գրառմանը անդրադարձել ենք ես, Մարկիզը և Չուկը, ոչ ես եմ ցավով ընդունել, ոչ Մարկիզը, ոչ էլ Չուկը. էս մասով կարծիքդ սխալ ա:


Ուրախ եմ մեզ բոլորից համար




> Ոչ թե միանգամից հիշեցինք հանրայինը, այլ մինչ գրառումդ կարդալը արդեն հիշում էինք հանրայինի մասին, քանի որ թեմայի վերնագիրն ա էդպիսին, թեման մտնելուց գիտենք, թե ինչի մասին է խոսվում տվյալ թեմայում:


 Այսինքն  վերջին երկու էջը մինչեւ իմ գրելը Հրաչ Քեշիշյանի, Ֆելիքս Խաչատրյանի, Երկու աստղի եւ թերթ.ամ ի տարածած նյութի մասին չէ՞ր:  Եթե իմ գրածը տվյալ թեմայում օֆթոփ էր, ինչը կարող եմ ընդունել, ապա ինչի ինձնից առաջ այդ թեմայի քննարկումը օֆֆթոփ չէ՞ր: Այսինքն եթե ես այս թեմայում գրեմ, որ առավոտ թերթը Հ1-ում տեղի ունեցած հրդեհի մասին սուտ է գրել, ինձ պետք է հակադրեք նրանով, որ  Հ1-ն էլ է սուտ ինֆորմացի ա տալի՞ս :

Մարկիզ, դեղին մամուլն ու ոչ անաչառ մամուլը տարբեր բաներ են: Դեղինում նոյւթերը կարող են նույնիսկ հորինել: Իսկ անաչառում հակառակը՝ եղածը գաղտնիք պահեն: Իհարկե շատ վատ ձեւով բացատրեցի, բայց կարծում եմ հասկացաք: Եթե հ1-ը անաչառ, միակողմանի կամ ոչ լիարժեք ինֆորմացիա է սարքում քաղաքական գործիչների մասին ապա դա մի բան է: Իսկ երբ ինչ որ թերթ ամեն օր գրում է որ իր ունեցած տեղեկություւներով 
1. Վարչապետին հանում են
2. Մուկ Հովոն Ֆելոյին ծեծելու ա
3. Մուկի տղեն Կենտրոնի թաղապետ ա դառնում
4. Նունե Եսայանը հղիանալու ա Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանից
5. Հրաչ Քեշիշյանը գոմիկ ա 

ապա դա սովորական դեղին մամուլ է: 

Եթե շարունակելու ենք իմ կոմպետենտություւնը քննարկել առանց մնացածի կոմպետենտության հիմքերոը ստուգելու երեւի անիմաստ է իմ շարունակելը:

----------


## Kuk

> Ուրախ եմ մեզ բոլորից համար
> 
>   Այսինքն  վերջին երկու էջը մինչեւ իմ գրելը Հրաչ Քեշիշյանի, Ֆելիքս Խաչատրյանի, Երկու աստղի եւ թերթ.ամ ի տարածած նյութի մասին չէ՞ր:  Եթե իմ գրածը տվյալ թեմայում օֆթոփ էր, ինչը կարող եմ ընդունել, ապա ինչի ինձնից առաջ այդ թեմայի քննարկումը օֆֆթոփ չէ՞ր: Այսինքն եթե ես այս թեմայում գրեմ, որ առավոտ թերթը Հ1-ում տեղի ունեցած հրդեհի մասին սուտ է գրել, ինձ պետք է հակադրեք նրանով, որ  Հ1-ն էլ է սուտ ինֆորմացի ա տալի՞ս :


Օֆֆտոպ է, թե ոչ, կորոշի բաժնի մոդերատորը, կամ արդեն որոշել է: Օֆֆտոպի մասին չի, ոչ խոսում եմ: Ես ասում եմ, թե ինչի համար ա պատասխան գրառումը եղել հանրայինի մասով. որովհետև թեման հանրայինի մասին ա: Եթե դու էդ նույն գրառումն անեիր ասենք` «Առավոտ» թերթի թեմայում, ես չէի ասի` բա հանրայինը ինչ ա անում:

----------


## Մարկիզ

unregistered753 ջան, դու հիմա անդրադառնում ես այն թեմաներին, որոնք որոշ թերթերում չգիտեմ երբ, չգիտեմ ում կողմից հարապարակվել են: Իսկ ինչու՞ ես մոռանում, որ հազարավոր տնտեսությանը, քաղաքականությանը վերաբերվող կանխատեսումներ իրականություն են դարձել կամ նրանք շատ ճիշտ ներկայացնում են ընթերցողներին բազմաթիվ երևույթներ, այլապես մենք պարզապես հնարավորություն չէինք ունենա տեղեկացվելու … Դա էլ հո փաստ է: 
Դա էլ հո հանրայինի գործն է… Արի ու տես, որ հանրայինը իր ուժերի ներածին չափով հակառակն է անում:

----------


## Chuk

> Եթե շարունակելու ենք իմ կոմպետենտություւնը քննարկել առանց մնացածի կոմպետենտության հիմքերոը ստուգելու երեւի անիմաստ է իմ շարունակելը:


Շատ լավ: Դու գրանցվեցիր ակումբում այսօր, «Չգրանցված753» մականվամբ ու եկար հենց այստեղ գրառում անելու համար: Քո առաջին գրառումը սա էր.



> Հրապարակը , ինչպես նաեւ Հայկական Ժամանակն ու Չորորդ իշխանությունը ոչ միայն տպում են սուտ ինֆորմացիա, այլ նաեւ այնպիսի տպավորույուն է որ իրենք են հորինում այդ ինֆորմացիան: 
> 
> Ֆելիքսն ու Հրաչը կռվել են մի քանի տասնյակ հանդիսատեսների աչքի առաջ/այդ թվում նաեւ իմ/՝ հենց եթերից հետո: Ոչ մի քաղաքական ենթատեքստ նրանց կռվում չկա եւ չի կարող լինել: Բոլոր տեսնողները կարող են հաստատել, որ նրանց կռիվը բացառապես անձնական բնույթ էր կրում եւ ոչ թե մասնագիտական կամ քաղաքական: Ֆելիքսին ինչպես նաեւ Հրաչին  հանել են երկու աստղ նախագծից: Պարզապես, Ֆելիքսի համար դա նշանակում է որ բոլոր նախագծերից են հանել, քանի որ դա նրա միակ գործն էր հիմա: 
> 
> Մուկի թեման ընդհանրապես ծիծաղալու է: Ուղիղ եթերից հետո երեք թե չորս անգամ նույն ծրագիրը առանց որեւէ մոնտաժի, նույն մուկի մասին խոսքերով եթեր է գնացել: Եթե այդպիսի բան լիներ հաստատ կկտրեյին: Մի քիչ տրամաբանություն եւ ոչ մի դեղին մամուլ ...


Ես թեմային ծանոթ չէի, սակայն հիմա որոշ բաներ գիտեմ: Էլի ոչ մանրամասն: Այսպես, քո գրառումից տպավորություն է ստեղծվում, որ առնվազն «Հրապարակ», «Հայկակական ժամանակ» և «Չորրորդ իշխանություն» թերթերը միակողմանի և սուտ տեղեկատվություն են տարածում: Այդ ֆոնի վրա խիստ հետաքրքրական է հետևյալ հրապարակումը.




> «Հրապարակ». Ֆելիքսին ազատեցին, Հրաչին՝ չէ
> 
> 11:40 • 11.03.09
> 
> Մամուլն արդեն տեղեկացրել էր, որ «Երկու աստղ» շոուի նկարահանման ավարտից հետո հաղորդման պրոդյուսեր Հրաչ Քեշիշյանը և հաղորդավար Ֆելիքս Խաչատրյանը վիճել են, ու վեճը վերածվել է քաշքշուկի։ Տեղի ունեցածի մասին օրաթերթը պարզաբանումներ է ստացել հենց մասնակիցներից:
> 
> Ֆելիքսին ազատեցին, Հրաչին՝ չէ
> 
> Մենք արդեն տեղեկացրել էինք, որ վերջերս «Երկու աստղ» շոուի նկարահանման ավարտից հետո հաղորդման պրոդյուսեր Հրաչ Քեշիշյանը և հաղորդավար Ֆելիքս Խաչատրյանը վիճել են, ու վեճը վերածվել է քաշքշուկի։ Մեր տեղեկություններով՝ վեճը ծագել է այն բանից հետո, երբ Ֆելիքսն ասել է. «Մենք ունենք մեր սեփական մուկը», հետո պարզվել է, որ նա ընդամենը Պույ-Պույ մկնիկին է նկատի ունեցել։ Դրանից հետո մենք երեկ տեղեկացանք, որ Հրաչ Քեշիշյանը և Ֆելիքս Խաչատրյանը ազատվել են աշխատանքից։ Ինֆորմացիան փորձեցինք ճշտել հենց նրանցից։ «Ինֆորմացիան սխալ է, ինձ աշխատանքից չեն հեռացրել, իսկ վեճն ընդամենը աշխատանքային է եղել, դա մեր հեռուստատեսության ներքին խոհանոցն է, ու ես չեմ պատրաստվում այդ մասին ինֆորմացիա տալ»,- ասաց Հրաչ Քեշիշյանը։ Իսկ Ֆելիքսին աշխատանքից հեռացրե՞լ են հարցին Հրաչը պատասխանեց. «Ֆելիքսին հեռացրել են»։ Իսկ ինչո՞ւ են հեռացրել հարցին նա հրաժարվեց պատասխանել, ասաց, որ ինքն իրավասու չէ այդ հարցին պատասխանել։ Ֆելիքսն ընդհանրապես չցանկացավ պատասխանել մեր հարցերին։ «Մյուս շաբաթ ամեն ինչ պարզ կլինի, ու Ձեր բոլոր հարցերն ինձ կարող եք մյուս շաբաթ ուղղել»,- ասաց նա։


Նյութը հրապարակված է եղել «Հրապարակ» օրաթերթում, ես վերցրել եմ tert.am-ից: Այստեղից ակնհայտ է, որ առնվազն «Հրապարակ» թերթը ոչ թե միակողմանի տեղեկատվություն են ներկայացնում, այլ տալիս են իրենց վարկածը և համապատասխան կողմի վարկածը:

Հիմա վերադառնանք նյութին. այսպիսով, ո՞վ է ապատեղեկատվություն տարածում: Գուցե նաև դու՞:

----------

Kuk (11.03.2009), Մարկիզ (11.03.2009)

----------


## unregistered753

> Ես թեմային ծանոթ չէի, սակայն հիմա որոշ բաներ գիտեմ: Էլի ոչ մանրամասն: Այսպես, քո գրառումից տպավորություն է ստեղծվում, որ առնվազն «Հրապարակ», «Հայկակական ժամանակ» և «Չորրորդ իշխանություն» թերթերը միակողմանի և սուտ տեղեկատվություն են տարածում:


Մոռացար վերջացնես նախադասությունը: «Հրապարակ», «Հայկակական ժամանակ» և «Չորրորդ իշխանություն» թերթերը միակողմանի և սուտ տեղեկատվություն են տարածում... *կոնկրետ դեպքի հետ կապված* Ինչպես նշել ՝ Մարկիզը, հնարավոր է քաղաքական թեմաներով նրանց գրածները ազնվության եւ անկեղծության էտալոններ են: 




> Մեր տեղեկություններով՝ վեճը ծագել է այն բանից հետո, երբ Ֆելիքսն ասել է. «Մենք ունենք մեր սեփական մուկը», հետո պարզվել է, որ նա ընդամենը Պույ-Պույ մկնիկին է նկատի ունեցել
> 
> Հիմա վերադառնանք նյութին. այսպիսով, ո՞վ է ապատեղեկատվություն տարածում: Գուցե նաև դու՞:


Այսինքն, Հրապարակ թերթի նյութ գրողը, որը չի տեսել եթերը այլ միայն տեղեկություն ունի որ Ֆելիքսն ասել է, որ «Ամերիկյան Միկի Մաուսի նման մենք էլ մեր մուկն ունենք, որի անունն է Պույպույ մկնիկ» ինձ համար պետք է ավելի մեխ հիմք լինի քան իմ աչքով տեսածը ՞: Նույնիսկ եթե ես ու նյութ գրողը երկուսս էլ սուտ ենք ասում: Իմ սուտը առաջին ձեռքից է, նրանը առնվազն երկրորդ  :Smile:  

Դժվար չի ասելը «Տղա ջան, ինչ ես եկել մեզ հիմա ինչ որ բաներ պատմում: ՄԵզ Հրապարակի գրածն ավելի ա դզում: Տենց ավելի հետաքրքիր ա: Հետո ինչ որ մատից ա ծծած: Զատո Հ1-ի մասին վատ բան ա գրած: Զատո Մուկ Հովոյին քսի ա տալի Հ1-ի վրա ու դա մեզ դզում ա: Համ էլ դու էսօր ես գրանցվել, իսկ մենք քանի տարի աստեղ ենք: Ինքան էլ գրես, մեկա մենք իրար գրածներին շնորհակալություն ենք հայտնելու, իսկ քո գրածներին սկզբունքորեն չհամաձայնվելու»: 

տենց ավելի ազնիվ կլիներ

Մնաք բարով  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Մոռացար վերջացնես նախադասությունը: «Հրապարակ», «Հայկակական ժամանակ» և «Չորրորդ իշխանություն» թերթերը միակողմանի և սուտ տեղեկատվություն են տարածում... *կոնկրետ դեպքի հետ կապված* Ինչպես նշել ՝ Մարկիզը, հնարավոր է քաղաքական թեմաներով նրանց գրածները ազնվության եւ անկեղծության էտալոններ են: 
> 
> 
> 
> Այսինքն, Հրապարակ թերթի նյութ գրողը, որը չի տեսել եթերը այլ միայն տեղեկություն ունի որ Ֆելիքսն ասել է, որ «Ամերիկյան Միկի Մաուսի նման մենք էլ մեր մուկն ունենք, որի անունն է Պույպույ մկնիկ» ինձ համար պետք է ավելի մեխ հիմք լինի քան իմ աչքով տեսածը ՞: Նույնիսկ եթե ես ու նյութ գրողը երկուսս էլ սուտ ենք ասում: Իմ սուտը առաջին ձեռքից է, նրանը առնվազն երկրորդ  
> 
> Դժվար չի ասելը «Տղա ջան, ինչ ես եկել մեզ հիմա ինչ որ բաներ պատմում: ՄԵզ Հրապարակի գրածն ավելի ա դզում: Տենց ավելի հետաքրքիր ա: Հետո ինչ որ մատից ա ծծած: Զատո Հ1-ի մասին վատ բան ա գրած: Զատո Մուկ Հովոյին քսի ա տալի Հ1-ի վրա ու դա մեզ դզում ա: Համ էլ դու էսօր ես գրանցվել, իսկ մենք քանի տարի աստեղ ենք: Ինքան էլ գրես, մեկա մենք իրար գրածներին շնորհակալություն ենք հայտնելու, իսկ քո գրածներին սկզբունքորեն չհամաձայնվելու»: 
> 
> տենց ավելի ազնիվ կլիներ


Ավելի ազնիվ եմ ասում. եկե՞լ ես կոնկրետ մարդու պաշտպանելու՝ պաշտպանիր: Սակայն ավելի լավ է նորից նայի, թե քեզ ինչ եմ ասում: Իսկ ասում եմ, որ «Հրապարակը» ներկայացրել է երկու կողմերի տեսակետները, առանց իրենը պնդելու, մինչդեռ դու հակառակն ես ներկայացնում, ինչը, կրկնում եմ, իրականությանը չի համապատասխանում:

Կներես, բայց իմ համար թեման սպառված է: Ես ավելի հետաքրքիր նյութեր ունեմ խորհելու համար  :Wink:

----------


## Adam

> թերթ


Քեշիշյանին նշանակել են մոտ օրերս եթերի մուտքին պատրաստվող ATV հեռուստաընկերության գլխավոր պրոդյուսեր  :Think: 
հետարքիրա, էրկու տեղ էլ գլխավոր պրոդյուսերա լինելու՞  :Think:

----------


## unregistered753

Եկա ուղղակի իմ ասածները եղրափակեմ: Արդեն մի քանի օր է ինչ Ֆելիքս Խաչատրյանը վարում է Արմենիա ԹիՎի-ով բարի լույս եւ այլ նմանատիպ  հաղորդումներ: Մոտ ապագայում կվարի նաեւ Ֆորտ Բոյարդ: Դժվար թե ձեզանից մեկնումեկը պնդի որ ԱրմենիաԹիՎին էնքան «դուխ» ունի, որ Մուկ հովոյին ձեռ առած հաղորդավարին, որին հանրայինը հանում է դրա համար աշխատանքից,  վերցնի իր մոտ աշխատանքի: Կարծում եմ հետեւությունները կարող եք անել ինքներդ, թե ով էր հիմնավորված բաներ ասում, եւ ճիշտ ներկայացնում իր աչքով տեսածը, իսկ ով մատից հոտ քաշում եւ տպագիր մամուլով ապատեղեկատվություն տարածում:

----------


## Grieg

ինչպես ճանապարհեց բնապահպան ակտիվիստներին Արտակ Ալեքսանյանը, Հ1
...

 :Shok:   :Shok:   :Shok:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> ինչպես ճանապարհեց բնապահպան ակտիվիստներին Արտակ Ալեքսանյանը, Հ1
> ...


Ցույց չի տալիս, ասում ա՝ «This video is private»:

----------


## Grieg

> Ցույց չի տալիս, ասում ա՝ «This video is private»:


ցավոք այլևս անհասանելի է ..  մինչ որոշ օրենսդրական պահեր ճշտվեն վիդեո տեղադրելու թույլտվության հետ կապնված:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Իսկ ինչպե՞ս ճանապարհեց: Երկու բառով ներկայացրու, ինձ հետաքրքիր ա շատ  :Smile:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> ինչպես ճանապարհեց բնապահպան ակտիվիստներին Արտակ Ալեքսանյանը, Հ1
> ...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2ra7QmhV5w


Վիդեոն հնարավար չի բացել, ասում ա private ա...

----------


## Artgeo

Ես նայել եմ, նույնիսկ քաշած էլ ունեմ, քեշը եթե չեմ ջնջել, կգտնեմ  :Smile:  

Մի մեծ սենսացիա չի, կարծես թե նոր են էդ մակարդակին ընկել կամ էլ նորություն ա, որ էդ մակարդակին էն, Հ1 նա էլի...

----------


## Մանուլ

Ժողովուրդ, տեսե՞լ եք Քեշիշյանը նոր "կինո" ա նկարում: Ու գիտե՞ք` որ վեպի հիման վրա: Ռեմարկի "Երեք ընկեր"  :Cray: ....  ողբերգություն ա... Իրան ո՞վ ա թույլ տվել!!! Նազենին էլ ոնց որ Պատրիցիայի դերում ա  :Sad:

----------

Tanamasi (14.08.2009)

----------


## Tanamasi

> Ժողովուրդ, տեսե՞լ եք Քեշիշյանը նոր "կինո" ա նկարում: Ու գիտե՞ք` որ վեպի հիման վրա: Ռեմարկի "Երեք ընկեր" ....  ողբերգություն ա... Իրան ո՞վ ա թույլ տվել!!! Նազենին էլ ոնց որ Պատրիցիայի դերում ա


Իսկապես ահավոր ա։ Ես որ լսեցի քիչ էր մնում ինձ ուտեի։ Բայց հետո որոշեցի փիլիսոփայորեն նայել դրան. Ռեմարկին դրանից ի՞նչ։ Քի՞չ են տենցներն եղել ու դեռ ինչքա՜ն կլինեն։ Միայն հայ երիտասարդներն են մեղկ, որ դրա միջոցով են Ռեմարկի գործերի հետ ծանոթանալու։ Բալքիմ մեկը վերցնի՝ կարդա :Dntknw:

----------


## Freddie

> Ժողովուրդ, տեսե՞լ եք Քեշիշյանը նոր "կինո" ա նկարում: Ու գիտե՞ք` որ վեպի հիման վրա: Ռեմարկի "Երեք ընկեր" ....  ողբերգություն ա... Իրան ո՞վ ա թույլ տվել!!! Նազենին էլ ոնց որ Պատրիցիայի դերում ա


Այո, ու դա պարզապես սարսափելի է :Scare:   :Cray:  Ինքը ո՞վ է, որ մեր Ռեմարկին է կպնումև այլանդակում (ես դրանում նախօրոք համոզված եմ :Angry2: )։ Նազենին էլ Պատիցիայի դերում :Tomato:  Ժողովուրդ լոլիկները պատրաստեք :LOL:

----------


## Tanamasi

> Այո, ու դա պարզապես սարսափելի է  Ինքը ո՞վ է, որ մեր Ռեմարկին է կպնումև այլանդակում (ես դրանում նախօրոք համոզված եմ)։ Նազենին էլ Պատիցիայի դերում Ժողովուրդ լոլիկները պատրաստեք


Բա, Լենցը ո՞վ ա լինելու։ Չլինի՞ Ֆելոն։

----------


## Freddie

> Բա, Լենցը ո՞վ ա լինելու։ Չլինի՞ Ֆելոն։


Բա ոնց։ Ֆելոն իրա սև մազերով պիտի կյաժ Լենց խաղա :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Tanamasi

> Բա ոնց։ Ֆելոն իրա սև մազերով պիտի կյաժ Լենց խաղա


Դու հանգիստ կաց, եթե պետք լինի իրանք Լենցին կհարմարացնեն Ֆելոի համար։  :Tongue:

----------


## Մանուլ

Մի անգամ եմ անոնսը տեսել մի 20 օր առաջ, բայց հաստատ չեմ հիշում թե էլ ովքեր էին խաղում: Չեմ ուզում սխալվել... 
 Մի քանի օր առաջ քույրս էր անունսը տեսել, ավտոարշավորդներ էին փնտրում... Բայց ժամանակակից մեքենաներ էին: Էս որոշել են ժամանակակից տարբերակը նկարե՞ն, թե մեքենաները հենց այնպես էին ցույց տվել...  :Think:

----------


## Tanamasi

> Մի անգամ եմ անոնսը տեսել մի 20 օր առաջ, բայց հաստատ չեմ հիշում թե էլ ովքեր էին խաղում: Չեմ ուզում սխալվել... 
>  Մի քանի օր առաջ քույրս էր անունսը տեսել, ավտոարշավորդներ էին փնտրում... Բայց ժամանակակից մեքենաներ էին: Էս որոշել են ժամանակակից տարբերակը նկարե՞ն, թե մեքենաները հենց այնպես էին ցույց տվել...


Ռեմարկի «Жизнь в займы» գիրքը ամերիկացիները ժամանակակից տարբերակով մի անգամ նկարել են։ Մերոնք էլ ոչ մի նոր բան չէին կարող հորինել։ Համ էլ հետպատերազմյան Գերմանիայի մթնոլորտը, հագուստները և ողջ դեկորացիան չէին կարող վերստեղծել՝ թանկ է։ Համ էլ գերմանացիների նման դերասաններ չունենք։ Երևի գործողությունները տեղափոխել են Հայաստան մեր ժամանակները։  :Bad:  Դա անհնար է, մեր ժամանակներում Հայաստանում այդպիսի պատմություն, այդպիսի փոխհարաբերություններ մարդկանց միջև չեն կարող լինել, բայց հո հավաստիությանը ո՞վ է նայում։

----------


## Freddie

> Համ էլ գերմանացիների նման դերասաններ չունենք։


Ճիշտ ես, դերասանական խաղի առումով էլ :LOL:

----------


## FC Bayern

Չգիտեք, թե Չեմպիոնների Լիգայից ամսի 15-ի խաղերը Հ1-ն ու Արարատը որոնք է ցույց տալու ????????

----------


## Լեո

> Չգիտեք, թե Չեմպիոնների Լիգայից ամսի 15-ի խաղերը Հ1-ն ու Արարատը որոնք է ցույց տալու ????????


Հ1-ի կայքում դեռ ինֆորմացիա չկա, բայց կարծում եմ _Ինտեր - Բարսա_ և _Ցյուրիխ - Ռեալ_ խաղերը անպայման կցուցադրեն  :Smile:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Հ1-ում սկսումա նոր եթեթրաշրջան

----------


## Լեո

> Հ1-ում սկսումա նոր եթեթրաշրջան


Հ1-ում ամեն տարի սեպտեմբերի 21-ին սկսվում ա նոր եթերաշրջան, բայց նորություն չկա ու չկա:

----------

AMzone (18.09.2009), Nadine (17.09.2009), Աթեիստ (17.09.2009)

----------


## AMzone

> Հ1-ում ամեն տարի սեպտեմբերի 21-ին սկսվում ա նոր եթերաշրջան, բայց նորություն չկա ու չկա:


 :LOL: 
95-ից 2005 ի կինոներ են ռեկլամ անում, նոր եթերաշրջան նոր ֆիլմերով.  :Hands Up:

----------


## Լեո

> 95-ից 2005 ի կինոներ են ռեկլամ անում, նոր եթերաշրջան նոր ֆիլմերով.


95 թվի կինոները արդեն 95 անգամ տեսել ենք, շնորհակալություն:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> Հ1-ում ամեն տարի սեպտեմբերի 21-ին սկսվում ա նոր եթերաշրջան, բայց նորություն չկա ու չկա:


նոր եթերաշրջան չի նշանակում նորություն

----------


## Մանուլ

> նոր եթերաշրջան չի նշանակում նորություն


Բա ի՞նչ ա նշանակում  :Think: :

----------


## Լեո

> նոր եթերաշրջան չի նշանակում նորություն


Իրոք, բա ի՞նչ ա նշանակում  :Think:  Եթե ամեն ինչ նույնն ա մնալու, էլ նորը ո՞րն ա  :Think:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> Իրոք, բա ի՞նչ ա նշանակում  Եթե ամեն ինչ նույնն ա մնալու, էլ նորը ո՞րն ա


եթերաշրջանը
ասենք ոնցոր ուսումնական տարին

----------


## Kuk

> եթերաշրջանը
> ասենք ոնցոր ուսումնական տարին


Տենց ուրեմն բոլոր հեռուստատեսությունների համար էլ նոր եթերաշրջան ա, բոլոր հեռուստահաղորդումների համար նոր եթերաշրջան ա:

----------


## Շինարար

> եթերաշրջանը
> ասենք ոնցոր ուսումնական տարին


Համալսարանում օրինակ նոր ուսումնական տարին սկսում են նոր առարկաների ուսումնասիրությամբ:

----------


## tigrr

Հ1 զզվանքից ու գարշահոտությունից են կողմ ոչինչ չունի, լկտիաբար ստում ու փոխում են իրականությունե, գոնե մի փոքր նամուս ունենային, բայց նամուս ու թասիբե իրանց համար չի քանի որ իրանք էժան պոռնիկներից էլ դիշովկա են…

----------

Reh32 (12.08.2010)

----------


## Tyler

Քաղաքականությունը հլը մի կողմ, էդ 3 ընկերը նայում ա ինչ-որ մեկը: Շատ ահավոր սերիալ ա՞:  :Smile:

----------


## Շինարար

> Քաղաքականությունը հլը մի կողմ, էդ 3 ընկերը նայում ա ինչ-որ մեկը: Շատ ահավոր սերիալ ա՞:


Մի նայիր, ես օրինակ չեմ նայում, առանց ոչ մի հատված նայելու էլ գիտեի, որ զզվելի բան ա լինելու:

----------

Lion (06.10.2009)

----------


## Dayana

> Մի նայիր, ես օրինակ չեմ նայում, առանց ոչ մի հատված նայելու էլ գիտեի, որ զզվելի բան ա լինելու:


Ես, ի տարբերություն քեզ, նայում եմ: Չեմ կարող ասել, որ գերազանց ֆիլմ է, բայց եթե պիտի P.S. club կամ 32 Ատամ նայեն, ավելի լավա հենց այս ֆիլմը նայեն, որովհետև հեչ էր չլինի, Ռեմարկ ա, մի երկու խելոք բան կսովորեն: Ինքս հասցրել եմ երկու խելացի արտահայտություն լսել ու հետագայում էլ կօգտագործեմ, մանավանդ, որ երեք ընկերը դեռ չեմ կարդացել   :Sad:

----------


## Tyler

Իսկ ես կարդացել եմ գիրքը, ու խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ Հրաչ Քեշիշյանը կարողացել ա դրա հիման վրա լուրջ ֆիլմ նկարի  :Sad:

----------

Kuk (06.10.2009), pilisopa-uhi (07.10.2009), Մանուլ (09.10.2009)

----------


## tikopx

Ինչից ենք խոսում ձեր  ցավը տանեմ ոչ որակ կա ոչ նորմալ մասնագետ ոչ էլ.Ովա տեսել ուղղին եթերում հեռախոսով խոսան և ուղղիղ եթեր տան նույնիսկ հայաստանում կատարվող ինչ-որ կարևոր իրադարձություն:մարզերից ընդհանրապես 10 տարին մեկա ուղղիղ եթեր լինում կարևոր բանի համար տեխնիկա չունենք նույնիսկ: էլ ինչի մասին ենք հիմա խոսում ռադիոն ավելի լավ զարգացածա քան հառուստաընկերութոյւնները սա ուղղակի խոնդալու է

----------

urartu (27.10.2009)

----------


## Գրիգոր

Առաջ սիրում եմ Հ1-ը, որովհետև լավ կինոներ էին ցույց տալիս լավ թարգմանած.
Իսկ նոր եթերաշրջանում էշությունա բառիս բուն իմաստով...

----------


## Kuk

*ՄԵԿ-ՄԵԿ ԷԼ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ՀԱՄԱՐ ԱՇԽԱՏԵՔ*


Հանրային հեռուստառադիոընկերության նախագահ Ալեքսան Հարությունյանը հայտարարել է, թե չի բացառում, որ թվայնացմանը զուգընթաց` Հանրային հեռուստաընկերությունը նաեւ թուրքերեն հաղորդումներ հեռարձակի:

«ՉԻ» - Հայաստանում, եթե չենք սխալվում, թուրքեր չկան, գնացող-եկողներն էլ լիովին կարող են բավարարվել թուրքական ալիքներով (Երեւանում թուրքական առնվազն 4-5 հետուստաալիք լավ էլ «բռնում է»): Այսինքն, որքան հասկանում ենք, թուրքերեն հաղորդումները հեռարձակվելու են Թուրքիայի բնակչության համար:

Գաղափարն ինքնին վատը չէ, բայց մի հարց այնուամենայնիվ կցանկանայինք ուղղել հանրայինի ղեկավարությանը. ներողություն, իսկ Հայաստանի ժողովրդի համա՞ր երբ եք սկսելու աշխատել: Համաձայնվեք` ժամանակն է, որ այդ ուղղությամբ նույնպես աշխատեն, որովհետեւ չի կարելի բյուջեից (այսինքն` հարկատուների գրպանից) միլիոնավոր դոլարներ վերցնել, բայց աշխատել միայն իշխանությունների համար:

Եվս մի հարց. եթե Հայաստանի ժողովուրդը հանրայինին չի հավատում, թուրքերն ինչո՞ւ պիտի հավատան: Թե՞ կարեւորը լրացուցիչ ֆինանսավորում ստանալն ու «պտիչկա» դնելն է:

----------

tikopx (29.10.2009)

----------


## mat94

Բոլորտ լավագույն ֆուտբոլային խաղերը դիտումեք Հ1-ից, լավագույն կրկնորինակված ֆիլմերը դիտումեք Հ1-ից, լավագույն միջոցառումները դիտումեք Հ1-ից, Եվրատեսիլը դիտումեք Հ1-ից վերջում էլ ձևացնումեք թէ իբր Հ1 չեք դիտում,,,,,,,,,,,, թէ չեք սիրում ովքերեն գնում նստում և 2աստղ-ը մոտից դիտում կամ ովքերեն գնում ՇԱԲԱԹ ԵՐԵԿՈ հաղորդմանը մասնակցում որպես հանդիսատես ??????????????   :Angry2:

----------


## Շինարար

> Բոլորտ լավագույն ֆուտբոլային խաղերը դիտումեք Հ1-ից, լավագույն կրկնորինակված ֆիլմերը դիտումեք Հ1-ից, լավագույն միջոցառումները դիտումեք Հ1-ից, Եվրատեսիլը դիտումեք Հ1-ից վերջում էլ ձևացնումեք թէ իբր Հ1 չեք դիտում,,,,,,,,,,,, թէ չեք սիրում *ովքերեն գնում նստում և 2աստղ-ը մոտից դիտում կամ ովքերեն գնում ՇԱԲԱԹ ԵՐԵԿՈ հաղորդմանը մասնակցում որպես հանդիսատես* ??????????????


Համենայն դեպս ոչ ես: :Smile:

----------

Դատարկություն (05.11.2009)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Բոլորտ լավագույն ֆուտբոլային խաղերը դիտումեք Հ1-ից, լավագույն կրկնորինակված ֆիլմերը դիտումեք Հ1-ից, լավագույն միջոցառումները դիտումեք Հ1-ից, Եվրատեսիլը դիտումեք Հ1-ից վերջում էլ ձևացնումեք թէ իբր Հ1 չեք դիտում,,,,,,,,,,,, թէ չեք սիրում ովքերեն գնում նստում և 2աստղ-ը մոտից դիտում կամ ովքերեն գնում ՇԱԲԱԹ ԵՐԵԿՈ հաղորդմանը մասնակցում որպես հանդիսատես ??????????????


Ֆուտբոլային խաղ լինում է շաբաթը մեկ, լավագույն ֆիլմ վերջին անգամ չեմ էլ հիշում երբ եմ  Հ1-ով նայել, լավագույն միջոցառում  Հ1-ում չկա, Եվրատեսիլը տարին մի անգամ ենք նայում: Հ1-ը լինելով առաջին ալիքը պարզապես պարտավոր է քո նշած հաղորդումներն ու ֆուտբոլային խաղերը ցույց տալու: Ինքդ կարող ես հաշվել թե շաբաթվա մեջ քանի ժամ են մարդիկ  Հ1-ի հաղորդումները նայում, ու, եթե լավ հաշվես կտեսնես, որ իրոք չեն նայում, կամ շաաատ քիչ են նայում :Wink: 
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է հաղորդմանը մասնակից լինելուն, կարծում եմ ցանկացած մարդ որ նման ցանկություն կունենա, հաստատ հնարավորություն էլ կունենա մասնակցելու քո կողմից նշված հաղորդումներին:

----------

Դատարկություն (05.11.2009)

----------


## mat94

> Ֆուտբոլային խաղ լինում է շաբաթը մեկ, լավագույն ֆիլմ վերջին անգամ չեմ էլ հիշում երբ եմ  Հ1-ով նայել, լավագույն միջոցառում  Հ1-ում չկա, Եվրատեսիլը տարին մի անգամ ենք նայում: Հ1-ը լինելով առաջին ալիքը պարզապես պարտավոր է քո նշած հաղորդումներն ու ֆուտբոլային խաղերը ցույց տալու: Ինքդ կարող ես հաշվել թե շաբաթվա մեջ քանի ժամ են մարդիկ  Հ1-ի հաղորդումները նայում, ու, եթե լավ հաշվես կտեսնես, որ իրոք չեն նայում, կամ շաաատ քիչ են նայում
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է հաղորդմանը մասնակից լինելուն, կարծում եմ ցանկացած մարդ որ նման ցանկություն կունենա, հաստատ հնարավորություն էլ կունենա մասնակցելու քո կողմից նշված հաղորդումներին:


Ես էլ հենց դաեմ ասում,,, «ՇԱԲԱԹ ԵՐԵԿՈ» և «2 ԱՍՏՂ»-ի տաղավարները այդքանել փոքր չեն և ամեն շաբաթ բոլորտ էլ տեսնումեք թէ ամողջը նստածեն իսկ ֆուտբոլային խաղ լինում է շաբաթը մեկ անգամ դու հենց հաշիվ արա եթե ոչ ամբողջ Հայաստանի ապա Երևանի մեծ մասը տվյալ պահին դիտում է Հ1, իսկ տարին մեկ անգամ հայտարարվում է որ Հայաստանի մեծ մասը դիտում է Հ1 եկեք ՄԻԱՅՆ ՉՔՆԱԴԱՏԵՆՔ  :Ok:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Ես էլ հենց դաեմ ասում,,, «ՇԱԲԱԹ ԵՐԵԿՈ» և «2 ԱՍՏՂ»-ի տաղավարները այդքանել փոքր չեն և ամեն շաբաթ բոլորտ էլ տեսնումեք թէ ամողջը նստածեն իսկ ֆուտբոլային խաղ լինում է շաբաթը մեկ անգամ դու հենց հաշիվ արա եթե ոչ ամբողջ Հայաստանի ապա Երևանի մեծ մասը տվյալ պահին դիտում է Հ1, իսկ տարին մեկ անգամ հայտարարվում է որ Հայաստանի մեծ մասը դիտում է Հ1 եկեք ՄԻԱՅՆ ՉՔՆԱԴԱՏԵՆՔ


ինքդ ուզեցիր այս մասին խոսել :Ok: 
եթե տարին  մեկ մի օր կամ շաբաթը երկու ժամ տրամադրվում է  Հ1-ին՝ ինչ-որ հաղորդման պատճառով դա չի նշանակում թե միշտ ու բոլորը նայում են  Հ1:

----------

Reh32 (12.08.2010), Դատարկություն (05.11.2009), Շինարար (05.11.2009)

----------


## mat94

> ինքդ ուզեցիր այս մասին խոսել
> եթե տարին  մեկ մի օր կամ շաբաթը երկու ժամ տրամադրվում է  Հ1-ին՝ ինչ-որ հաղորդման պատճառով դա չի նշանակում թե միշտ ու բոլորը նայում են  Հ1:


Իսկ այդ տվյալները որ ցույց է տալիս Հայաստանի մեծ մասը դիտում է Հ1 սուտ է ??????

----------


## ministr

> Բոլորտ լավագույն ֆուտբոլային խաղերը դիտումեք Հ1-ից, լավագույն կրկնորինակված ֆիլմերը դիտումեք Հ1-ից, լավագույն միջոցառումները դիտումեք Հ1-ից, Եվրատեսիլը դիտումեք Հ1-ից վերջում էլ ձևացնումեք թէ իբր Հ1 չեք դիտում,,,,,,,,,,,, թէ չեք սիրում ովքերեն գնում նստում և 2աստղ-ը մոտից դիտում կամ ովքերեն գնում ՇԱԲԱԹ ԵՐԵԿՈ հաղորդմանը մասնակցում որպես հանդիսատես ??????????????


Եթե ԱԼՄ-ն ցույց տար էդ ֆուտբոլային խաղը կդիտեինք ԱԼՄ-ով: Եթե չվերցներ ՉԼ հեռարձակման իրավունքը Արմենիան հաստատ կվերցներ:
Լավագույն միջոցառումը որնա? Ասենք նոր եթերաշրջանի բացումը Օպերայի հրապարակից` Ավետի ու Նազենիի ղեկավարությամբ? Հա Օլիմպիական խաղերի բացում են ցույց տալիս եսիմ ինչ... և? Նույնն էլ Եվրատեսիլը... Հ1-ը չհեռարձակի ուրիշ հեռուստաընկերություն կհեռարձակի: Հ1-ի շնորհքը որնա ստեղ? Իսկ թարգմանված ֆիլմերի մասին արի սուս մնանք, նայել չի լինում:

Շաբաթ երեկո? Տենց հաղորդում կա? Հին ժամանակներում Մարատ Օրդյանն էր վարում նման հաղորդում:

----------

Դատարկություն (05.11.2009)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Իսկ այդ տվյալները որ ցույց է տալիս Հայաստանի մեծ մասը դիտում է Հ1 սուտ է ??????


փաստորեն սուտ է :Wink: 

Ակումբումի շրջանակներում /իսկ ակումբը շատ անդամներ ունի/ կարող ես տեսնել այդպիսի մի տվյալ: Ակումբում կա քվեարկություն, թե ով որ ալիքն է նախընտրում, ինքդ կարող ես տեսնել արդյունքները, սա հաստատ չես կարող ասել կեղծված է :Tongue:

----------


## mat94

> Եթե ԱԼՄ-ն ցույց տար էդ ֆուտբոլային խաղը կդիտեինք ԱԼՄ-ով: Եթե չվերցներ ՉԼ հեռարձակման իրավունքը Արմենիան հաստատ կվերցներ:
> Լավագույն միջոցառումը որնա? Ասենք նոր եթերաշրջանի բացումը Օպերայի հրապարակից` Ավետի ու Նազենիի ղեկավարությամբ? Հա Օլիմպիական խաղերի բացում են ցույց տալիս եսիմ ինչ... և? Նույնն էլ Եվրատեսիլը... Հ1-ը չհեռարձակի ուրիշ հեռուստաընկերություն կհեռարձակի: Հ1-ի շնորհքը որնա ստեղ? Իսկ թարգմանված ֆիլմերի մասին արի սուս մնանք, նայել չի լինում:
> 
> Շաբաթ երեկո? Տենց հաղորդում կա? Հին ժամանակներում Մարատ Օրդյանն էր վարում նման հաղորդում:


Գիտեմ որ եթե ԱԼՄ-ն ցոյց տար խաղը կդիտեիք ԱԼՄ-ով, բայց փաստը էնա որ ՀԻՄԱ հեռարձակվումա Հ1-ով և այդ խաղը դիտելու համար միացնոմենք Հ1, իսկ Օլիմպիական խաղերի բացումը ցույց տալը քիչ բանեք համարում ??? և Հ1-ի շնորհքը էնա որ ՎՃԱՐՈՒՄ Է դրա դիմաց և հնարավորություն տալիս ՈՒՂԻՂ ԵԹԵՐով դիտել,

 ՇԱԲԱԹ ԵՐԵԿՈ հաղորդումը Աշոտ Ղազարյանի հեղինակային հաղորդումն է

----------


## mat94

> փաստորեն սուտ է
> 
> Ակումբումի շրջանակներում /իսկ ակումբը շատ անդամներ ունի/ կարող ես տեսնել այդպիսի մի տվյալ: Ակումբում կա քվեարկություն, թե ով որ ալիքն է նախընտրում, ինքդ կարող ես տեսնել արդյունքները, սա հաստատ չես կարող ասել կեղծված է


Գիտեմ, տեսելեմ, այս պահին իմ համակարգիչը ունի 4 account և 4 account -ով էլ հնարավորություն ունեմ քվեարկելու, ՀԻՄԱ ԻՆՉ ԿԱՍԵՍ ? :Cool: 

ՈՒՐԵՄՆ ԱԿՈՒՄԲԻ ՔՎԵԱՐԿՈՒՏՅԱՆՆ ԷԼ ՉԻ ԱՐՃՈՒՄ ՀԱՎԱՏԱԼ

----------


## Chuk

> Գիտեմ, տեսելեմ, այս պահին իմ համակարգիչը ունի 4 account և 4 account -ով էլ հնարավորություն ունեմ քվեարկելու, ՀԻՄԱ ԻՆՉ ԿԱՍԵՍ ?
> 
> ՈՒՐԵՄՆ ԱԿՈՒՄԲԻ ՔՎԵԱՐԿՈՒՏՅԱՆՆ ԷԼ ՉԻ ԱՐՃՈՒՄ ՀԱՎԱՏԱԼ


Կասեմ, որ կամ էդ account-ներն ինձ PM-ով ասում ես, որ ջնջեմ, կամ էլ քեզ արգելափակում եմ  :Smile:  Ունես մեկ ժամ ժամանակ:

----------

Elmo (07.11.2009), h.s. (06.11.2009), matlev (06.11.2009), Reh32 (12.08.2010), Հայկօ (05.11.2009), Ռուֆուս (05.11.2009)

----------


## ministr

> Գիտեմ որ եթե ԱԼՄ-ն ցոյց տար խաղը կդիտեիք ԱԼՄ-ով, բայց փաստը էնա որ ՀԻՄԱ հեռարձակվումա Հ1-ով և այդ խաղը դիտելու համար միացնոմենք Հ1, իսկ Օլիմպիական խաղերի բացումը ցույց տալը քիչ բանեք համարում ??? և Հ1-ի շնորհքը էնա որ ՎՃԱՐՈՒՄ Է դրա դիմաց և հնարավորություն տալիս ՈՒՂԻՂ ԵԹԵՐով դիտել,
> 
>  ՇԱԲԱԹ ԵՐԵԿՈ հաղորդումը Աշոտ Ղազարյանի հեղինակային հաղորդումն է


Ճիշտն ասած գերադասում եմ NTV-ով ֆիտել ֆուտբոլային խաղերը: Քիչ բան չեմ համարում, ուղղակի դա Հ1-ի պարտականությունն է, որպես հանրային հեռուստատեսություն, թե տենց չի? Հա մեկ մեկ նայում եմ, եթե հետաքրքիր հյուրեր են լինում, բայց Աշոտի պատմած մորուքավոր անեկդոտները վաղուց դարն անցած են  :Smile: 

Ցանկացած բազմապրոֆիլ հեռուստատեսության "մեխը" լրատվական բլոկն է, որը Հ1-ում հայտնի է թե ինչ որակի է: Իսկ մնացած հաղորդումները.... ինչ ասեմ: Համեմատի ORT-ի հետ: Երկուսն էլ հանրային հեռուստատեսություններ են:

----------


## mat94

> Կասեմ, որ կամ էդ account-ներն ինձ PM-ով ասում ես, որ ջնջեմ, կամ էլ քեզ արգելափակում եմ  Ունես մեկ ժամ ժամանակ:


ես ՉԱՍԱՑԻ թե ակումբում ունեմ 4 account, ասեցի համակարգիչումս ունեմ 4 account

----------


## Chuk

> ես ՉԱՍԱՑԻ թե ակումբում ունեմ 4 account, ասեցի համակարգիչումս ունեմ 4 account


Բա քո համակարգչի account-ներով ակումբում ո՞նց էիր քվեարկելու  :Wink: 
Այլ կերպ ասած չճշտված ինֆորմացիա ու ապատեղեկատվություն մի տարածիր: Ակումբի քվեարկություններին հանգիստ կարելի է վստահել: Եթե նման շեղումներ էլ լինեն, դրանք այնքան չնչին են, որ հանգիստ կարելի է անտեսել: Պրակտիկորեն բացառվում է ակումբում նույն անձի մի քանի անգամ քվեարկելը, թեև էդպիսի բացառիկ դեպքեր եղել են:

----------


## Ambrosine

> այնքանեք ջղայնացրել որ սկսելեմ սխալ գրել--- իսկ խնդրումեմ ՉԽԱՌՆՎԵԼ ուրիշների    
>  գործերին        կարծումեմ դրանք ասելիք չունենալու նշաններեն


mat94 ջան, հիմա դու Հ1-ի ՓՌ-ի պատասխանատուն ե՞ս... :Think:  շատ անհետաքրքիր ալիք է, եթե ֆուբոլային հանդիպումներ էլ չցուցադրի, մեկը ես երբեք այդ ալիքը չեմ միացնի: Ամբողջ օրը սերիալներ են, հետո էլ նույն ալիքով մի քանի ձյաձյա՝ դեմքի լուրջ արտահայտությամբ, կսկսեն խոսել մեր հասարակության զարգացվածության մակարդակից: Բայց եթե պետական մակարդակով անգրագիտություն ու անմակարդակություն է մատուցվում, ի՞նչ քաղաքակիրթ հասարակության, ի՞նչ գրագետ խոսելու մասին է խոսքը :Wink: :

----------


## mat94

> mat94 ջան, հիմա դու Հ1-ի ՓՌ-ի պատասխանատուն ե՞ս


ՈՉ, ուղղակի *անտեղի խոսել չեմ սիրում*

----------

Գոռ Ջան - Հայ (07.11.2009)

----------


## Farfalla

mat94 ջան, կա Հ1-ում մի հաղորդում, որը դու չես սիրում? 
Մեր բոլոր ալիքներց ամենավատ ալիքն է, ոչ մի կարգին ու որակով հաղորդում չունի, էլ չեմ ասում տաղավարի մասին: Բոլոր հաղորդումները նույն տաղավարում են նկարում: Միակ նորմալ բանը որ ցույց է տալիս ֆուտբոլն է, բայց մեկնաբանները ամեն ջանք գործադում են, որ նույնիսկ ֆուտբոլ էլ չնայես:

----------


## h.s.

> mat94 ջան, կա Հ1-ում մի հաղորդում, որը դու չես սիրում? 
> Մեր բոլոր ալիքներց *ամենավատ* ալիքն է, ոչ մի կարգին ու որակով հաղորդում չունի, էլ չեմ ասում տաղավարի մասին: Բոլոր հաղորդումները նույն տաղավարում են նկարում: Միակ նորմալ բանը որ ցույց է տալիս ֆուտբոլն է, բայց մեկնաբանները ամեն ջանք գործադում են, որ նույնիսկ ֆուտբոլ էլ չնայես:


Հետդ համաձայն չեմ, Հ1-ը մտնումա շատ դիտվող 3 ալիքների մեջ՝ Հ1, Շանթ ու Արմենիա: Ամեն մեկն էլ ասումա, որ իր ալիքը առաջատարն է, իսկ մենք ոչ մի միջոցով էլ չենք կարող իմանալ ճիշտը: Ամեն ալիքն էլ ունի իր թերությունները: Այս 3-ից ինձ ամենաշատը դուր է գալիս Շանթը, բայց արդեն նյարդայնանում եմ 10 րոպեից ոչ պակաս տևող գովազդներից ու անիմաստ լատինաամերիկյան սերիալներից :Angry2:

----------

urartu (07.11.2009)

----------


## Farfalla

> Հետդ համաձայն չեմ, Հ1-ը մտնումա շատ դիտվող 3 ալիքների մեջ՝ Հ1, Շանթ ու Արմենիա: Ամեն մեկն էլ ասումա, որ իր ալիքը առաջատարն է, իսկ մենք ոչ մի միջոցով էլ չենք կարող իմանալ ճիշտը: Ամեն ալիքն էլ ունի իր թերությունները: Այս 3-ից ինձ ամենաշատը դուր է գալիս Շանթը, բայց արդեն նյարդայնանում եմ 10 րոպեից ոչ պակաս տևող գովազդներից ու անիմաստ լատինաամերիկյան սերիալներից



h.s. ջան ես ուղակի եմ իմ կարծիքն եմ ասել: Ամեն ալիք ունի իրա աուդիտորիան: Ես չեմ ասում, որ Շանթը կամ Արմենիան ավելի լավն են կամ թերություն չունեն: Բայց իմ համար իրա բոլոր թերությունների հետ միասին Հ1-ը չունի ոչ մի առավելություն: Լրատվությունը = 0, ժամանցային ծրագրեր չունի, սերիալների որակը ահավորա, նոր ֆիլմեր ցույց չի տալիս: Միակ նորմալ բանը էտ ֆուտբոլնա:

----------


## mat94

> mat94 ջան, կա Հ1-ում մի հաղորդում, որը դու չես սիրում? 
> Մեր բոլոր ալիքներց ամենավատ ալիքն է, ոչ մի կարգին ու որակով հաղորդում չունի, էլ չեմ ասում տաղավարի մասին: Բոլոր հաղորդումները նույն տաղավարում են նկարում: Միակ նորմալ բանը որ ցույց է տալիս ֆուտբոլն է, բայց մեկնաբանները ամեն ջանք գործադում են, որ նույնիսկ ֆուտբոլ էլ չնայես:


Ես չեմ ասում որ միայն Հ1-եմ սիրում և Հ1-ի բոլոր հաղորդումները դիտում ու սիրում եմ բայց ես Հ1-ին այն պատճառովեմ ասում որ վատը չի որովհետև ամեն տարիքի համր հաղորդում ունի............ ՀԻՄԱ ԱՄԵՆ ԻՆՉ ՊԱՐԶ Է ????????
ասեմ որ ես ամենա շատը Շանթնեմ նայում բայց Հ1-ից չեմ զզվում ձեր նման

----------


## Elmo

> ասեմ որ ես ամենա շատը Շանթնեմ նայում բայց Հ1-ից չեմ զզվում ձեր նման


Ես Հ1-ից չեմ զզվում, բայց նայելու բան էլ չեմ գտնում: Սաղ էժան գովազդ ա, անկապ իշխանություններին գովաբանություն ու իրականությունը վառ գույներով ներկայացնելու անհույս փորձեր: Իբր մշակույթային հաղորդումներ, բայց տեղով ցածրաճաշակ:

----------

aerosmith (07.11.2009), ministr (07.11.2009)

----------


## aerosmith

անկապ, անիմաստ, անհետաքրքիր ու իրականությունը ոչ ճիշտն ներկայացնող հեռոստաալիք, իմիջիայլոց վերջին երևույթը նկատել եմ նաև Արմենիա թիվի մոտ արդեն։
սենց ասեմ, ԱԼՄ-ով գոնե մի հաղորդում կա(Երկրագնդի զարկերակ) որ նայում եմ, գոնե ինտերնետից, ստեց ընդուց քաշած հետաքրքիր նյութեր են ցույց տալիս էտ հաղորդումով, իսկ Հ1 ով դաժը եղանակի տեսություն չեմ նայում։ (ստեղ պտի հետ տվող սմայլիկ լիներ)

----------


## Kuk

> Ես չեմ ասում որ միայն Հ1-եմ սիրում և Հ1-ի բոլոր հաղորդումները դիտում ու սիրում եմ բայց ես Հ1-ին այն պատճառովեմ ասում որ վատը չի որովհետև ամեն տարիքի համր հաղորդում ունի............ ՀԻՄԱ ԱՄԵՆ ԻՆՉ ՊԱՐԶ Է ????????
> ասեմ որ ես ամենա շատը Շանթնեմ նայում բայց Հ1-ից չեմ զզվում ձեր նման


Իսկ քեզ ինչ որ մեկն ասում ա՝ զզվի՞ հ1-ից: Օրինակ ես՝ զզվում եմ. ամբողջ օրը նազելիհովանիսյաններ տեսնելը տհաճ ա: Դրան որ տեսնում եմ, առաջին բանը, որ մտածում եմ՝ «Տեսնես էս անգամ էլ ա՞ վրես դուրս տալու»: Իսկ եթե լուրջ՝ լավ կլինի, եթե ողջ թեման ընթերցես, մեջը բազմիցս փաստվել ա, թե ինչի ա հանրային կոչված հեռուստատեսությունը աղբ, անմակարդակ, մեծամասամբ ապատեղեկատվություն տարածող, իշխանությունների խամաճիկ, էժան կամակատար, հիմնականում ստորաքարշների գովազդ, պաշտոնական լուրերի մասին ընդհանրապես խոսելն անիմաստ եմ համարում: Էդքան չի կարելի սողալ ոմանց ոտքերի տակ, ասում են՝ ամեն ինչին չափ կա, բայց հանրայինի սողանքներն անվերջանալի են:

----------

aerosmith (08.11.2009), Farfalla (08.11.2009)

----------


## Dayana

> Իսկ քեզ ինչ որ մեկն ասում ա՝ զզվի՞ հ1-ից: Օրինակ ես՝ զզվում եմ. ամբողջ օրը նազելիհովանիսյաններ տեսնելը տհաճ ա: Դրան որ տեսնում եմ, առաջին բանը, որ մտածում եմ՝ «Տեսնես էս անգամ էլ ա՞ վրես դուրս տալու»: Իսկ եթե լուրջ՝ լավ կլինի, եթե ողջ թեման ընթերցես, մեջը բազմիցս փաստվել ա, թե ինչի ա հանրային կոչված հեռուստատեսությունը աղբ, անմակարդակ, մեծամասամբ ապատեղեկատվություն տարածող, իշխանությունների խամաճիկ, էժան կամակատար, հիմնականում ստորաքարշների գովազդ, պաշտոնական լուրերի մասին ընդհանրապես խոսելն անիմաստ եմ համարում: Էդքան չի կարելի սողալ ոմանց ոտքերի տակ, ասում են՝ ամեն ինչին չափ կա, բայց հանրայինի սողանքներն անվերջանալի են:


Արթ, հանրային հեռուստատեսությունը պետական հեռուստատեսություն է ու այն պարտավոր է միայն պետական, պետության, այն է կառավարության "թելադրած" նյութերը տեղադրել ու բացարձակ աբսուրդ կլիներ, եթե պետական ալիքը ասենք ընդդիմության "սրտից" խոսեր: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է անմակարդակ ու չգիտեմ ինչ, էդ ո՞վ է սահմանել մակարդակը: Հանրայինով թե գիտական, թե զիզիբիզիական, թե ժամանցային նորմալ հաղորդումներ կան ու էդ քո ասած նույն Նազենի Նովհաննիսյանները, հիմա ամենաշատ "պահանջարկ" ունեցող հաղորդավարներն են, էնպես որ ավելի լուրջ պատճառ պիտի գտնես:  :Wink:

----------

urartu (09.11.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Արթ, հանրային հեռուստատեսությունը պետական հեռուստատեսություն է ու այն պարտավոր է միայն պետական, պետության, այն է կառավարության "թելադրած" նյութերը տեղադրել ու բացարձակ աբսուրդ կլիներ, եթե պետական ալիքը ասենք ընդդիմության "սրտից" խոսեր:


Չէ, Արմ ջան, հանրային հեռուստատեսությունը *հանրային* հեռուստատեսություն է, իր սնման աղբյուրը մեր վճարած հարկերն են, ու ինքը *պարտավոր* է հանրությանը հետաքրքրող ու բազմակողմանի նյութեր տրամարդել, այլ ոչ թե իշխանության թելադրածով կամ ընդդիմության սրտով:

----------


## Kuk

> Արթ, հանրային հեռուստատեսությունը պետական հեռուստատեսություն է ու այն պարտավոր է միայն պետական, պետության, այն է կառավարության "թելադրած" նյութերը տեղադրել ու բացարձակ աբսուրդ կլիներ, եթե պետական ալիքը ասենք ընդդիմության "սրտից" խոսեր: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է անմակարդակ ու չգիտեմ ինչ, էդ ո՞վ է սահմանել մակարդակը: Հանրայինով թե գիտական, թե զիզիբիզիական, թե ժամանցային նորմալ հաղորդումներ կան ու էդ քո ասած նույն Նազենի Նովհաննիսյանները, հիմա ամենաշատ "պահանջարկ" ունեցող հաղորդավարներն են, էնպես որ ավելի լուրջ պատճառ պիտի գտնես:


Չուկն արդեն ասեց, Դայ ջան, էլ չասեմ: քո ասածը աբսուրդ ա ճիշտ այնքանով, որքանով որ աբսուրդ են հանրայինի գործողությունները: Հանրային: Էս բառը իմաստ ա պարունակում, անկապ պատահած բառ չի: Հանրային հեռուստատեսությունը պարտավոր է լինել բոլոր տեսակի քաղաքական ուժերից անկախ: Այսինքն՝ քո ասածի ճիշտ հակառակը. մասնավոր հեռուստատեսությունները կարող են սատարել, գովաբանել, գովազդել ինչ-որ քաղաքական ուժերի, բայց այ հենց հանրայինը պարտավոր ա լինել անկախ, որովհետև դա ոչ մի քաղաքական ուժի գրպանից չի սնվում, սնվում ա հարկատուների գրպանից: Հենա երկիր մեդիան դաշնակների ալիքն ա, ինչքան ուզում ա թող դաշնակներին գովազդի, ո՞վ ա բան ասում, կամ ալմ-ն: Էսքան ժամանակ տեսել ե՞ս մեկը գրի՝ ինչի՞ ա ալմ-ն ամբողջ օրը կարապետիչի պոեզները ցույց տալիս, իրա ալիքն ա, ինչ ուզում ա թող ցույց տա, բայց այ հանրայինը իմ ու քո ալիքն ա, հանրության ալիքն ա: նենց որ պատճառներ գտնելու կարիքը չունեմ, շատ հստակ ու ճիշտ ասել եմ, որ պետքա անկախ լինի, ոչ թե քո ասածի նման իշխանության խամաճիկը լինի: Ու ի տարբերություն քեզ, ես խորհուրդ չեմ տա պատճառներ փնտրես քո տեսակետն արդարացնելու կամ հիմնավորելու համար, արդյունք չի լինի :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

Եկեք ձեր իդեալականացված գաղափարներով ինձ մի համոզեք հա՞: Եթե նույն Նազենի Հովհաննիսյանը վեր կենար ու ընդդիմությանը գովաբաներ, ձեզ համար կդառնար ՀՀ լավագույն հաղորդավար: Դաշնակ ասվածը դառել ա չասեմ ինչ, ինքներդ էլ գիտեք, բայց որ Դաշնակներն իրենց հեռուստատեսությամբ կառավարությանն են փնովում, սկսում եք իրենց Երկիր Մեդիան սիրել՝ իրենք արդար բաներ են ասում:
Ու հիշեցնեմ, որ թեման քաղաքականությունում չէ, էնպես որ քննարկում ենք հեռուստաալիքն ու նրա հաղորդումները, ոչ թե նրա Հայլուրը:  :Smile:

----------

urartu (09.11.2009)

----------


## ministr

> Չէ, Արմ ջան, հանրային հեռուստատեսությունը *հանրային* հեռուստատեսություն է, իր սնման աղբյուրը մեր վճարած հարկերն են, ու ինքը *պարտավոր* է հանրությանը հետաքրքրող ու բազմակողմանի նյութեր տրամարդել, այլ ոչ թե իշխանության թելադրածով կամ ընդդիմության սրտով:


Էէէէ... իսկ իշխանությունը և ամբողջ համակարգը ում հաշվին է աշխատավարձ ստանում, պետական միջոցներով տարատեսակ շքեղ մեքենաներ գնում և տնով տեղով աշխարհով մեկ ֆռֆռւմ? Բայց պարտավոր են աշխատել ՊԵՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ ու ԺՈՂՈՎՐԴԻ համար: Նույնն էլ հանրայիննա....

Պարտավոր չպարտավորը մեզ համարա ոչ թե իրենց  :Smile:  Համենայն դեպս իրենք էդպես են մտածում ու ոնց որ թե իրականությունը հաստատում ա դա  :Smile:

----------

urartu (09.11.2009)

----------


## ministr

> Չուկն արդեն ասեց, Դայ ջան, էլ չասեմ: քո ասածը աբսուրդ ա ճիշտ այնքանով, որքանով որ աբսուրդ են հանրայինի գործողությունները: Հանրային: Էս բառը իմաստ ա պարունակում, անկապ պատահած բառ չի: Հանրային հեռուստատեսությունը պարտավոր է լինել բոլոր տեսակի քաղաքական ուժերից անկախ: Այսինքն՝ քո ասածի ճիշտ հակառակը. մասնավոր հեռուստատեսությունները կարող են սատարել, գովաբանել, գովազդել ինչ-որ քաղաքական ուժերի, բայց այ հենց հանրայինը պարտավոր ա լինել անկախ, որովհետև դա ոչ մի քաղաքական ուժի գրպանից չի սնվում, սնվում ա հարկատուների գրպանից: Հենա երկիր մեդիան դաշնակների ալիքն ա, ինչքան ուզում ա թող դաշնակներին գովազդի, ո՞վ ա բան ասում, կամ ալմ-ն: Էսքան ժամանակ տեսել ե՞ս մեկը գրի՝ ինչի՞ ա ալմ-ն ամբողջ օրը կարապետիչի պոեզները ցույց տալիս, իրա ալիքն ա, ինչ ուզում ա թող ցույց տա, բայց այ հանրայինը իմ ու քո ալիքն ա, հանրության ալիքն ա: նենց որ պատճառներ գտնելու կարիքը չունեմ, շատ հստակ ու ճիշտ ասել եմ, որ պետքա անկախ լինի, ոչ թե քո ասածի նման իշխանության խամաճիկը լինի: Ու ի տարբերություն քեզ, ես խորհուրդ չեմ տա պատճառներ փնտրես քո տեսակետն արդարացնելու կամ հիմնավորելու համար, արդյունք չի լինի


Ժողովուրդ ջան տարբեր թեմաներից եք խոսում ախր  :Smile:  Դայը խոսումա գործանականից, իսկ դուք տեսականից: Իհարկե լրիվ իրավացի եք, որ պետք է հանրայինը մնա անկախ, օբյեկտիվ իրականություն ներկայացնի և այլն: Բայց դա մեզ մոտ համենայն դեպս մոտ ապագայում հաստատ չաշխատող թեմայա: Ոնց որ ասես վարչապետը Նախագահի հետ քյալլա տա  :Smile:  Նենց որ ինչքան էլ աբսուրդ լինի ժողովուրդը իրա գրպանից ֆինանսավորումա իրա դեմ ընթացող հակաքարոզչությունը ու գիպնոզը:

ОРТ-ում էլա նույն ենթատեքտսը, ուղղակի այնտեղ կարողանում են նաև ժողովրդի համար հետաքրքիր և ՊԻՏԱՆԻ ծրագրեր իրականացնել.

----------

urartu (09.11.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Եկեք ձեր իդեալականացված գաղափարներով ինձ մի համոզեք հա՞: Եթե նույն Նազենի Հովհաննիսյանը վեր կենար ու ընդդիմությանը գովաբաներ, ձեզ համար կդառնար ՀՀ լավագույն հաղորդավար: Դաշնակ ասվածը դառել ա չասեմ ինչ, ինքներդ էլ գիտեք, բայց որ Դաշնակներն իրենց հեռուստատեսությամբ կառավարությանն են փնովում, սկսում եք իրենց Երկիր Մեդիան սիրել՝ իրենք արդար բաներ են ասում:
> Ու հիշեցնեմ, որ թեման քաղաքականությունում չէ, էնպես որ քննարկում ենք հեռուստաալիքն ու նրա հաղորդումները, ոչ թե նրա Հայլուրը:


Դայ, կներես, բայց անկապ սահմանափակումներ մի սահմանի, քննարկում ենք տվյալ հեռուստատեսությունն ամբողջովին՝ նրա գործելակերպը, դրա ճիշտ ու սխալ լինելը, նրա հաղորդումները, դրանց որակը, ցուցադրվող ֆիլմերը, լրատվության ճիշտ և սխալ ինֆորմացիա հաղորդելը և այլն: Տենց ընդհանուր մի ասա՝ սկսում եք սիրել, կոնկրետ ասա՝ ո՞վ ա սկսում սիրել դաշնակներին կամ իրանց երկիր մեդիան, ես որ չեմ, էդ հաստատ, իսկ մյուսների մասին իրենց հետ խոսելիս, էդ օրինակներդ իրենց դեմ, բայց ոչ իմ: Հեռուստատեսություններն ամեն ձևով կապված են քաղաքականության հետ, ու հեռուստատեսության մասին խոսել, այն քննարկել, դա ենթադրում է նաև խոսել քաղաքականության մասին այնքանով, ինչքանով որ հեռուստատեսությունը կապ ունի քաղաքականության հետ: 
Եթե մեր գաղափարներն իդեալականացված են, ապա քո գաղափարնե՞րն ինչպիսին են: Խոսքս էն գաղափարներիդ մասին ա, որ ասում ես՝ տենց էլ պետքա լինի, հանրայինը պետքա իշխանությունների գովքն անի: Ու էդ ասածդ, թե ով դառնա ընդդիմադիր, կասեք լավն ա, կսիրեք և այլն, Դայ ջան, ընդդիմադիր շատ գործիչներ կան, որ ես, մեղմ ասած, թքած ունեմ իրանց վրա, իրանց հմարում եմ սրիկա, ստոր, անարժան նույնիսկ ամենացածր պաշտոններ զբաղեցնելու համար, նենց որ նազելիհովանիսյաններն ինձ համար երբեք չեն դառնա լավագույն:

----------


## Dayana

> Դայ, կներես, բայց անկապ սահմանափակումներ մի սահմանի, քննարկում ենք տվյալ հեռուստատեսությունն ամբողջովին՝ նրա գործելակերպը, դրա ճիշտ ու սխալ լինելը, նրա հաղորդումները, դրանց որակը, ցուցադրվող ֆիլմերը, լրատվության ճիշտ և սխալ ինֆորմացիա հաղորդելը և այլն: Տենց ընդհանուր մի ասա՝ սկսում եք սիրել, կոնկրետ ասա՝ ո՞վ ա սկսում սիրել դաշնակներին կամ իրանց երկիր մեդիան, ես որ չեմ, էդ հաստատ, իսկ մյուսների մասին իրենց հետ խոսելիս, էդ օրինակներդ իրենց դեմ, բայց ոչ իմ: Հեռուստատեսություններն ամեն ձևով կապված են քաղաքականության հետ, ու հեռուստատեսության մասին խոսել, այն քննարկել, դա ենթադրում է նաև խոսել քաղաքականության մասին այնքանով, ինչքանով որ հեռուստատեսությունը կապ ունի քաղաքականության հետ: 
> Եթե մեր գաղափարներն իդեալականացված են, ապա քո գաղափարնե՞րն ինչպիսին են: Խոսքս էն գաղափարներիդ մասին ա, որ ասում ես՝ տենց էլ պետքա լինի, հանրայինը պետքա իշխանությունների գովքն անի: Ու էդ ասածդ, թե ով դառնա ընդդիմադիր, կասեք լավն ա, կսիրեք և այլն, Դայ ջան, ընդդիմադիր շատ գործիչներ կան, որ ես, մեղմ ասած, թքած ունեմ իրանց վրա, իրանց հմարում եմ սրիկա, ստոր, անարժան նույնիսկ ամենացածր պաշտոններ զբաղեցնելու համար, նենց որ նազելիհովանիսյաններն ինձ համար երբեք չեն դառնա լավագույն:


Արթ, քեզ համար ցանկացած թեմա, ցանկացած հաղորդում, ցանկացած երևութ կապված ա քո սիրելի ընդդիմադիր գործիչների ու քո ընդունելի գաղափարների հետ: Կներես էլի, էդ որ հաղորդում ա էդքան վատը եղել, որ հիմա համընդհանուր բողոքում ես: Էդ նույն քո ասած Նազենի Հովհաննիսյանը, իմիջիայլոց լավ կլիներ, որ հատուկ անունները մեծատառ գրեիր ու չհարգելուդ ուրիշ արտահայտման եղանակ գտնեիր, որովհետև եթե վաղն իմ հայացնքերի ու քո հայացքների միջև սենց ընկերական բախումը դառնա ավելի լուրջ, չեմ ուզում ենթադրել թե իմ անունն էլ ես փոքրատառով գրելու, ինչևէ, նշածդ հաղորդավարի վերջին նախագիծն ինձ շատ դուր ա գալիս ու երբ նայում եմ, զգում եմ, որ մարդը նորմալ, խելքոը գլխին վարում ա էդ անտեր հաղորդումը: Մյուս շատ լավ հաղորդումը Օտար ամայի ճամփեքի վրա, երրորդը ՝ Հայ Ասպետ... Մի խոսքով ինչպես ցանցած հեռուստաալիք՝ պետական թե մասնավոր, այս ալիքը ևս ունի շատ դրական և ուղղակի միջին որակի հաղորդումներ:

----------


## Kuk

> Ժողովուրդ ջան տարբեր թեմաներից եք խոսում ախր  Դայը խոսումա գործանականից, իսկ դուք տեսականից: Իհարկե լրիվ իրավացի եք, որ պետք է հանրայինը մնա անկախ, օբյեկտիվ իրականություն ներկայացնի և այլն: Բայց դա մեզ մոտ համենայն դեպս մոտ ապագայում հաստատ չաշխատող թեմայա: Ոնց որ ասես վարչապետը Նախագահի հետ քյալլա տա  Նենց որ ինչքան էլ աբսուրդ լինի ժողովուրդը իրա գրպանից ֆինանսավորումա իրա դեմ ընթացող հակաքարոզչությունը ու գիպնոզը:
> 
> ОРТ-ում էլա նույն ենթատեքտսը, ուղղակի այնտեղ կարողանում են նաև ժողովրդի համար հետաքրքիր և ՊԻՏԱՆԻ ծրագրեր իրականացնել.


Մինիստր ջան, արի մենք մեր մասին մտածենք, ռուսները հաստատ մեր մտքի կարիքը չունեն: Մի անգամ ասել եմ, էլի ասեմ. եթե տենց նայենք մեր շուրջը, ապա կտեսնենք, որ ամեն տեսակի ապօրինություններ կան, ու եթե դրանց առկայությամբ փորձենք արդարացնել մերը, ապա կարող ենք ամեն տեսակ ապօրինություններն արդարացնել ու հանգիստ նստել նայել դրանց:

----------


## Kuk

> Արթ, քեզ համար ցանկացած թեմա, ցանկացած հաղորդում, ցանկացած երևութ կապված ա քո սիրելի ընդդիմադիր գործիչների ու քո ընդունելի գաղափարների հետ: Կներես էլի, էդ որ հաղորդում ա էդքան վատը եղել, որ հիմա համընդհանուր բողոքում ես: Էդ նույն քո ասած Նազենի Հովհաննիսյանը, իմիջիայլոց լավ կլիներ, որ հատուկ անունները մեծատառ գրեիր ու չհարգելուդ ուրիշ արտահայտման եղանակ գտնեիր, որովհետև եթե վաղն իմ հայացնքերի ու քո հայացքների միջև սենց ընկերական բախումը դառնա ավելի լուրջ, չեմ ուզում ենթադրել թե իմ անունն էլ ես փոքրատառով գրելու, ինչևէ, նշածդ հաղորդավարի վերջին նախագիծն ինձ շատ դուր ա գալիս ու երբ նայում եմ, զգում եմ, որ մարդը նորմալ, խելքոը գլխին վարում ա էդ անտեր հաղորդումը: Մյուս շատ լավ հաղորդումը Օտար ամայի ճամփեքի վրա, երրորդը ՝ Հայ Ասպետ... Մի խոսքով ինչպես ցանցած հեռուստաալիք՝ պետական թե մասնավոր, այս ալիքը ևս ունի շատ դրական և ուղղակի միջին որակի հաղորդումներ:


Դայ ջան, խոստանում եմ քո անունը երբևէ միտումնավոր փոքրատառով չգրել: 
«Օտար ամայի..» հաղորդումն ինձ էլ ա դուր գալիս, էլի կա, որ դուր ա գալիս, այլ հեռուստաալիքներից էլ հաղորդումներ կան, որ դուր են գալիս, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ պետք է անտեսեմ այն, ինչ դուր չի գալիս: Հիմա, որպեսզի ասածներս անհիմն կարծիքի տպավորություն չթողն, կոնկրետ օրինակներ բերեմ, ու դու փորձիր ինձ ապացուցել, որ դրանք կարելի է գոնե անտեսել: Երբ օրվա ցանկացած ժամի՝ առավոտ, ցերեկ, երեկո, գիշեր, գովազդվում է օղի, գարեջուր, գիշերային ակումբներ, խաղատներ: Երբ ֆիլմի կամ ինչ-որ հաղորդման ժամանակ գովազդ է սկսում անհամեմատ ավելի բարձր ձայնով՝ հեռուստադիտողի ուշադրությունը հատուկ գովազդի վրա հրավիրելու համար: Սրանք միայն գովազդների հետ կապված օրինակներ, եթե ուզում ես, ասա, էլի սենց օրինակներ բերեմ:

----------


## Dayana

> Դայ ջան, խոստանում եմ քո անունը երբևէ միտումնավոր փոքրատառով չգրել: 
> «Օտար ամայի..» հաղորդումն ինձ էլ ա դուր գալիս, էլի կա, որ դուր ա գալիս, այլ հեռուստաալիքներից էլ հաղորդումներ կան, որ դուր են գալիս, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ պետք է անտեսեմ այն, ինչ դուր չի գալիս: Հիմա, որպեսզի ասածներս անհիմն կարծիքի տպավորություն չթողն, կոնկրետ օրինակներ բերեմ, ու դու փորձիր ինձ ապացուցել, որ դրանք կարելի է գոնե անտեսել: Երբ օրվա ցանկացած ժամի՝ առավոտ, ցերեկ, երեկո, գիշեր, գովազդվում է օղի, գարեջուր, գիշերային ակումբներ, խաղատներ: Երբ ֆիլմի կամ ինչ-որ հաղորդման ժամանակ գովազդ է սկսում անհամեմատ ավելի բարձր ձայնով՝ հեռուստադիտողի ուշադրությունը հատուկ գովազդի վրա հրավիրելու համար: Սրանք միայն գովազդների հետ կապված օրինակներ, եթե ուզում ես, ասա, էլի սենց օրինակներ բերեմ:


Արթ, գովազդը միշտ էլ լինելու է, միշտ էլ գովազդվելու են թե ալկոհոլ, թե ծխախոտ թե չգիտեմ ինչ, ինչը պետական մակարդակով արգելված չէ: Այնպես որ դրա դեմ բողոքել չենք կարող:  :Wink:

----------


## ministr

> Մինիստր ջան, արի մենք մեր մասին մտածենք, ռուսները հաստատ մեր մտքի կարիքը չունեն: Մի անգամ ասել եմ, էլի ասեմ. եթե տենց նայենք մեր շուրջը, ապա կտեսնենք, որ ամեն տեսակի ապօրինություններ կան, ու եթե դրանց առկայությամբ փորձենք արդարացնել մերը, ապա կարող ենք ամեն տեսակ ապօրինություններն արդարացնել ու հանգիստ նստել նայել դրանց:


Ես չեմ ասում իրանց մոտ էլ ա ըտենց ուրեմն ամեն ինչ նորմալա  :Smile:  Ուղղակի օրինակ բերեցի  ևս մի հանրային հեռուստաընկերության:

Արդարացնել չարդարացնելու հարց չի.. ոնց էլ պտտվենք բնության օրենքներին դեմ չենք կարող գնալ, այսինքն եթե մի բան ի վիճակի չենք փոխելու, ապա ադապտացվում ենք:
Ինչ կառավարություն էլ լինի հանրայինը մնալու է պաշտոնական լրատվամիջոց, ոչ թե ժողովրդական  :Smile:  Ասենք դու կամ ես ՀՀ Նախագահն ենք, ու ինչ պետք ա Հանրայինին ասենք ման եկեք տեսեք ով ինչա ասում հաղորդեք ժողովրդին? Ես որ հաստատ ասողը չեմ  :Smile:  Լրատվամիջոցը, այն էլ հեռուստատեսության նման լրատվամիջոցը, շատ հզոր զենք է, ու անկապ տեղը դրանից չեն հրաժարվում  :Smile:  

Դե իսկ մեզ ինչ ա մնում: Այն ինչ որ անում ենք, այսինքն Հ1 առանձնապես չենք դիտում:

----------


## Kuk

> Արթ, գովազդը միշտ էլ լինելու է, միշտ էլ գովազդվելու են թե ալկոհոլ, թե ծխախոտ թե չգիտեմ ինչ, ինչը պետական մակարդակով արգելված չէ: Այնպես որ դրա դեմ բողոքել չենք կարող:


Ո՞նց արգելված չի, Դայ, լուրջ ե՞ս ասում, թե իրոք տեղյակ չես: Սահմանված ժամեր կան ալկոհոլի, խաղատների և նմանատիպ գովազդների համար, ուրեմն հեռուստատեսության մասին օրենքը հեչ, պետական մակարդակով արգելելն ա՞ կարևոր: Տենց որ լինի, պետական մակարդակով չի արգելվում անմեղ մարդկանց փողոցում գնդակահարելը, ընդհակառակը, մի բան էլ խրախուսվում ա, ուրեմն պետքա դա ընդունենք որպես նորմալ երևո՞ւյթ: Օրենքն ասում ա՝ չի կարելի մարդ սպանել, ուրեմն չի կարելի, կամ չունի, թե պետական մակարդակով դա րգելվում ա, թե խրախուսվում: Հիմա նոււյն կերպ օրենքն արգելում ա ցերեկը օղու կամ կազինոյի գովազդ անել, պետական մակարդակով, իհարկե, չի արգելվում: Դայ, հասկանում ե՞ս, էդ նման ա նրան, ոնց որ ցերեկը պոռնո ֆիլմ ցուցադրեն, չի կարելի չէ՞: Ինչի՞ ցերեկը էռոտիկ ֆիլմեր չեն ցուցադրում, որովհետև երեխեք էլ են նայում հեռուստացույց էդ ժամերին, իսկ գիշերվա 3-ին ո՞ր մի 7 տարեկան երեխեն ա նստած հեռուստացույց նայում, էդ ժամանակ թող ցույց տան էռոտիկ ֆիլմեր, թող գովազդեն իրենց կազինոներն ու օղիները: Ախր եթե օրենք էլ չկա, ապա սա չի կարելի խախտել, առնվազն անասուն ա պետք լինել, որ ցերեկը էռոտիկա ցուցադրեն ու կազինո գովազդեն:

----------


## Dayana

> Ո՞նց արգելված չի, Դայ, լուրջ ե՞ս ասում, թե իրոք տեղյակ չես: Սահմանված ժամեր կան ալկոհոլի, խաղատների և նմանատիպ գովազդների համար, ուրեմն հեռուստատեսության մասին օրենքը հեչ, պետական մակարդակով արգելելն ա՞ կարևոր: Տենց որ լինի, պետական մակարդակով չի արգելվում անմեղ մարդկանց փողոցում գնդակահարելը, ընդհակառակը, մի բան էլ խրախուսվում ա, ուրեմն պետքա դա ընդունենք որպես նորմալ երևո՞ւյթ: Օրենքն ասում ա՝ չի կարելի մարդ սպանել, ուրեմն չի կարելի, կամ չունի, թե պետական մակարդակով դա րգելվում ա, թե խրախուսվում: Հիմա նոււյն կերպ օրենքն արգելում ա ցերեկը օղու կամ կազինոյի գովազդ անել, պետական մակարդակով, իհարկե, չի արգելվում: Դայ, հասկանում ե՞ս, էդ նման ա նրան, ոնց որ ցերեկը պոռնո ֆիլմ ցուցադրեն, չի կարելի չէ՞: Ինչի՞ ցերեկը էռոտիկ ֆիլմեր չեն ցուցադրում, որովհետև երեխեք էլ են նայում հեռուստացույց էդ ժամերին, իսկ գիշերվա 3-ին ո՞ր մի 7 տարեկան երեխեն ա նստած հեռուստացույց նայում, էդ ժամանակ թող ցույց տան էռոտիկ ֆիլմեր, թող գովազդեն իրենց կազինոներն ու օղիները: Ախր եթե օրենք էլ չկա, ապա սա չի կարելի խախտել, առնվազն անասուն ա պետք լինել, որ ցերեկը էռոտիկա ցուցադրեն ու կազինո գովազդեն:


Արտ, պետական մակարդակով արգելել ասածը հենց օրենքն ա:  :Smile: 
Մինչը 10:30 էրոտիկ ֆիլմեր ու գիշերային ակումբներ չեն ցուցադրվում, ու դա արգելված է, ու եթե հանդիպել ես, կարող ես դատի տալ, իսկ էդ քո ասած օղու գովազդը ոչ մի անգամ չեմ հանդիպել, թե արգելված է: Գուցե ես եմ քիչ տեղեկացված, բան չունեմ ասելու: Չնայած ես ցերեկը հազվադեպ եմ հեռուստացույց նայում, բայց չեմ էլ նկատել, թե նման բան են գովազդել: Ամեն դեպքում էդ ոչ մի կապ չունի հեռուստատեսության ծրագրերի որակի հետ, այլ ուղղակի օրենքի ևս մեկ շրջանցում է, ինչի համար կան դատարաններ:

----------


## Kuk

> Ես չեմ ասում իրանց մոտ էլ ա ըտենց ուրեմն ամեն ինչ նորմալա  Ուղղակի օրինակ բերեցի  ևս մի հանրային հեռուստաընկերության:
> 
> Արդարացնել չարդարացնելու հարց չի.. ոնց էլ պտտվենք բնության օրենքներին դեմ չենք կարող գնալ, այսինքն եթե մի բան ի վիճակի չենք փոխելու, ապա ադապտացվում ենք:
> Ինչ կառավարություն էլ լինի հանրայինը մնալու է պաշտոնական լրատվամիջոց, ոչ թե ժողովրդական  Ասենք դու կամ ես ՀՀ Նախագահն ենք, ու ինչ պետք ա Հանրայինին ասենք ման եկեք տեսեք ով ինչա ասում հաղորդեք ժողովրդին? Ես որ հաստատ ասողը չեմ  Լրատվամիջոցը, այն էլ հեռուստատեսության նման լրատվամիջոցը, շատ հզոր զենք է, ու անկապ տեղը դրանից չեն հրաժարվում  
> 
> Դե իսկ մեզ ինչ ա մնում: Այն ինչ որ անում ենք, այսինքն Հ1 առանձնապես չենք դիտում:


Իհարկե հանրայինը այդպես չի լինի, որ ինչ տեսնի հանգիստ ցուցադրի, բայց էս աստիճանի ժողովրդին էշի տեղ դնեն, ու ժողովուրդը լռի՞, հլը մի բան էլ Դայուշի նման ասի՝ տենց էլ պետքա լինի՞: Էդ անտերը նրա համար ա, որ ինձ ու քեզ, ինչպես նաև Դայուշին տեղեկացնի, թե ինչ ա կատարվում, օրինակ՝ մեր մայրաքաղաքում, բայց արի ու տես, որ ինքը մեզ խաբում ա, ու մենք էս դեպքու ի՞նչ պետքա անենք, պետքա ասենք՝ տենց էլ պետքա լինի՞: Լուրջ եմ ասում, էս տրամաբանությունը ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարողանում խելքին մոտ ընդունել, ով ուզում ա ասի, չեմ կարում ընդունեմ, որ սա խելքին մոտ ա: Ի՞նչ աստիճանի պրիմիտիվ ձևով ներկայացնեմ, որ պարզ լինի: Ոնց որ դու Պողոսին փող տաս, ասես՝ Պողոս ջան, էսքան փող եմ տալիս, ամեն օր ժամը 9-ին պատուհանից նայի, ներքևում ինչ ա կատարվում ու ինձ ասա, ինքն էլ համաձայնի, ու ամեն օր փողդ վերցնի ու սուտ բաներ քեզ ասի, ներքևում մարդ սպանեն, ինքը քեզ չասի դա, ասի՝ ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա, ներքևում հրդեհ լինի, քեզ չասի, դու էս դեպքում ի՞նչ պետքա անես՝ պետքա ասես՝ տենց էլ պետքա լինի՞ :Shok:

----------


## Dayana

> Իհարկե հանրայինը այդպես չի լինի, որ ինչ տեսնի հանգիստ ցուցադրի, բայց էս աստիճանի ժողովրդին էշի տեղ դնեն, ու ժողովուրդը լռի՞, հլը մի բան էլ Դայուշի նման ասի՝ տենց էլ պետքա լինի՞: Էդ անտերը նրա համար ա, որ ինձ ու քեզ, ինչպես նաև Դայուշին տեղեկացնի, թե ինչ ա կատարվում, օրինակ՝ մեր մայրաքաղաքում, բայց արի ու տես, որ ինքը մեզ խաբում ա, ու մենք էս դեպքու ի՞նչ պետքա անենք, պետքա ասենք՝ տենց էլ պետքա լինի՞: Լուրջ եմ ասում, էս տրամաբանությունը ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարողանում խելքին մոտ ընդունել, ով ուզում ա ասի, չեմ կարում ընդունեմ, որ սա խելքին մոտ ա: Ի՞նչ աստիճանի պրիմիտիվ ձևով ներկայացնեմ, որ պարզ լինի: Ոնց որ դու Պողոսին փող տաս, ասես՝ Պողոս ջան, էսքան փող եմ տալիս, ամեն օր ժամը 9-ին պատուհանից նայի, ներքևում ինչ ա կատարվում ու ինձ ասա, ինքն էլ համաձայնի, ու ամեն օր փողդ վերցնի ու սուտ բաներ քեզ ասի, ներքևում մարդ սպանեն, ինքը քեզ չասի դա, ասի՝ ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա, ներքևում հրդեհ լինի, քեզ չասի, դու էս դեպքում ի՞նչ պետքա անես՝ պետքա ասես՝ տենց էլ պետքա լինի՞


Կուկ, օրինակդ շատ սխալ ա: Ես աշխատում եմ, մուծում եմ հարկեր պետությանը ոչ միայն Հ1-ի եթերի անխափանության համար, այլ շատ ու շատ բաների, էնպես որ արի սխալ օրինակներով մի բացատրի: Մեկ էլ նորից մի կենտրոնացի Վայլուրի վրա, Դայանան չի ասել, թե Վայլուրն ամենաարդար լուրն ա, ասել ա, որ էդ անտերը պետական ա ու անտեր պետության ասածն ա ցույց տալիս, ինչպես և բոլոր մյուս ալիքները ՝ պետական թե սեփական:

----------


## Kuk

> Արտ, պետական մակարդակով արգելել ասածը հենց օրենքն ա: 
> Մինչը 10:30 էրոտիկ ֆիլմեր ու գիշերային ակումբներ չեն ցուցադրվում, ու դա արգելված է, ու եթե հանդիպել ես, կարող ես դատի տալ, իսկ էդ քո ասած օղու գովազդը ոչ մի անգամ չեմ հանդիպել, թե արգելված է: Գուցե ես եմ քիչ տեղեկացված, բան չունեմ ասելու: Չնայած ես ցերեկը հազվադեպ եմ հեռուստացույց նայում, բայց չեմ էլ նկատել, թե նման բան են գովազդել: Ամեն դեպքում էդ ոչ մի կապ չունի հեռուստատեսության ծրագրերի որակի հետ, այլ ուղղակի օրենքի ևս մեկ շրջանցում է, ինչի համար կան դատարաններ:


Դայ, ուզում ես ասել, որ ես կարող եմ դատի տալ հանրայինի ալիկին ու դատը շահե՞լ: Ասեմ, որ օմեգա գիշերային ակումբի գովազդներ շատ են եղել ցերեկային ժամերի, եթե ուզես, մի քանի օր ուշադրություն դարձնեմ ու կոնկրետ օրով ժամով ասեմ, թե որ ալիքով ա եղել, կամ շանգրիլա կազինոյի գովազդը, որ էն լրագրողը գնում ա շանգրիլա մի աղջկա հետ, մանրամասն չեմ հիշում, բայց շատ են տալիս էդ գովազդը, աչքովս ընկնի կոնկրետ կասեմ: Իսկ դատի տալու պահով աբսուրդ ա. շարքային քաղաքացին դատի տա հանրային հեռուստատեսությանը, որը խշխանությունների կամակատարն է, ու շահի դատը: Էս իշխանությւոնների կատարած հանցագործությունները կոծկելու հիմնական գործը կատարում ա հենց հանրային հեռուստատեսությւոն համարվող աղբը, ո՞նց կարելի է դատի տալ նրանց ու շահել դատը: մի երկու կոպեկ տուգանք շատ-շատ գրեն ու ոչ էլ կտան, ծածկադմփոց կանեն կանցնի: Ի՞նչ դատ, եթե դատական համակարգ չկա, երբ դատավորները կատարում են իշխանությունների պատվերները, երբ չի գործում դատարանի անկախ, անկողմնակալ, օբյեկտիվ լինելու կարևոր, ես կասեի՝ ամենակարևոր սկզբունքը:

----------


## Dayana

> Դայ, ուզում ես ասել, որ ես կարող եմ դատի տալ հանրայինի ալիկին ու դատը շահե՞լ: Ասեմ, որ օմեգա գիշերային ակումբի գովազդներ շատ են եղել ցերեկային ժամերի, եթե ուզես, մի քանի օր ուշադրություն դարձնեմ ու կոնկրետ օրով ժամով ասեմ, թե որ ալիքով ա եղել, կամ շանգրիլա կազինոյի գովազդը, որ էն լրագրողը գնում ա շանգրիլա մի աղջկա հետ, մանրամասն չեմ հիշում, բայց շատ են տալիս էդ գովազդը, աչքովս ընկնի կոնկրետ կասեմ: Իսկ դատի տալու պահով աբսուրդ ա. շարքային քաղաքացին դատի տա հանրային հեռուստատեսությանը, որը խշխանությունների կամակատարն է, ու շահի դատը: Էս իշխանությւոնների կատարած հանցագործությունները կոծկելու հիմնական գործը կատարում ա հենց հանրային հեռուստատեսությւոն համարվող աղբը, ո՞նց կարելի է դատի տալ նրանց ու շահել դատը: մի երկու կոպեկ տուգանք շատ-շատ գրեն ու ոչ էլ կտան, ծածկադմփոց կանեն կանցնի: Ի՞նչ դատ, եթե դատական համակարգ չկա, երբ դատավորները կատարում են իշխանությունների պատվերները, երբ չի գործում դատարանի անկախ, անկողմնակալ, օբյեկտիվ լինելու կարևոր, ես կասեի՝ ամենակարևոր սկզբունքը:


Դու դատի տուր ու փորձի շահել, ու եթե չստացվի, ես քո համար դատապաշտպան կվարձեմ իմ գրպանից:  :Smile:

----------


## ministr

> Իհարկե հանրայինը այդպես չի լինի, որ ինչ տեսնի հանգիստ ցուցադրի, բայց էս աստիճանի ժողովրդին էշի տեղ դնեն, ու ժողովուրդը լռի՞, հլը մի բան էլ Դայուշի նման ասի՝ տենց էլ պետքա լինի՞: Էդ անտերը նրա համար ա, որ ինձ ու քեզ, ինչպես նաև Դայուշին տեղեկացնի, թե ինչ ա կատարվում, օրինակ՝ մեր մայրաքաղաքում, բայց արի ու տես, որ ինքը մեզ խաբում ա, ու մենք էս դեպքու ի՞նչ պետքա անենք, պետքա ասենք՝ տենց էլ պետքա լինի՞: Լուրջ եմ ասում, էս տրամաբանությունը ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարողանում խելքին մոտ ընդունել, ով ուզում ա ասի, չեմ կարում ընդունեմ, որ սա խելքին մոտ ա: Ի՞նչ աստիճանի պրիմիտիվ ձևով ներկայացնեմ, որ պարզ լինի: Ոնց որ դու Պողոսին փող տաս, ասես՝ Պողոս ջան, էսքան փող եմ տալիս, ամեն օր ժամը 9-ին պատուհանից նայի, ներքևում ինչ ա կատարվում ու ինձ ասա, ինքն էլ համաձայնի, ու ամեն օր փողդ վերցնի ու սուտ բաներ քեզ ասի, ներքևում մարդ սպանեն, ինքը քեզ չասի դա, ասի՝ ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա, ներքևում հրդեհ լինի, քեզ չասի, դու էս դեպքում ի՞նչ պետքա անես՝ պետքա ասես՝ տենց էլ պետքա լինի՞


Լավ օրինակ էր, բայց մի բացառությամբ. դու փողը Պողոսին տալիս ես չերեզ ԺԵԿ, որպես սպասարկման վարձ: Իսկ Պողոսը կոնկրետ ենթարկվում ա ԺԵԿ-ի պետին, որի ասածը Պողոսի համար օրենքա: Ու Պողոսի համար կարևորը նայա որ ԺԵԿ-ի պետը իրենցի գոհ լինի, իսկ դու քո սպասարկմման վարձն այսպես թե այնպես տալիս ես, հետևաբար թքած ունի: Պողոսին կամ ԺԵԿ-ի պետին փոխելով էլ հարցը չի լուծվում:

Իսկ տենց չպետքա լինի, ուղղակի մինչև հերթը գա դրան հասնի դեռ էնքան բան կա փոխելու..
Քայլ առ քայլ գործը դրան էլ կհասնի: Էս ամեն ինչը նմանա ռուբիկ-կուբիկի կամ solitaire խաղին, ամեն ինչ շատ բարդ է և խճճված, բայց ճիշտ քայլերի որոշակի հերթականությունից հետո արդեն մեխանիկորեն ամեն ինչ ընկնում է իր տեղը:

----------


## Chuk

> Եկեք ձեր իդեալականացված գաղափարներով ինձ մի համոզեք հա՞: Եթե նույն Նազենի Հովհաննիսյանը վեր կենար ու ընդդիմությանը գովաբաներ, ձեզ համար կդառնար ՀՀ լավագույն հաղորդավար: Դաշնակ ասվածը դառել ա չասեմ ինչ, ինքներդ էլ գիտեք, բայց որ Դաշնակներն իրենց հեռուստատեսությամբ կառավարությանն են փնովում, սկսում եք իրենց Երկիր Մեդիան սիրել՝ իրենք արդար բաներ են ասում:
> Ու հիշեցնեմ, որ թեման քաղաքականությունում չէ, էնպես որ քննարկում ենք հեռուստաալիքն ու նրա հաղորդումները, ոչ թե նրա Հայլուրը:


Հա, Արմ ջան, կա հավանականություն, որ Նազենի Հովհաննիսյանը էդպես անելու դեպքում մեր համար կդառնար լավագույն հաղորդավար: Հետո ի՞նչ: Էդ նշանակեց, որ հիմա որ իշխանության կողմից թելադրված են անում, ուրեմն նորմա՞լ ա: Ոչ, ոչ, ոչ ու կրկին անգամ ոչ: Հանրային հեռուստատեսությունը պարտավոր է անկախ լրատվություն տալ, ի տարբերություն սեփական հեռուստաընկերությունների, ու եթե Երկիր մեդիան ես քննադատում եմ իմ հայացքներին չհամընկնող նյութեր տալու համար, ապա հանրայինին մեղադրում եմ *հանցագործության* մեջ: Որտև անկախ իմ քննադատությունից Երկիր մեդիան իրավունք ունի որոշակի ուղղվածությամբ լրատվության, հանրայինը՝ չունի: Հանրայինի արածը հանցագործություն է: Ու ստեղ իմ ու քո քաղաքական հայացքները բոլորովին կապ չունեն: Էական չի, որ եթե ինձ հաճո ինֆո տային, դուրս կգար, ստեղ էդ հարցը չի քննարկվում, քննարկվում ա էն հարցը,  որ իրանց արածը մեղմ ասած պոռնկություն ա:




> Էէէէ... իսկ իշխանությունը և ամբողջ համակարգը ում հաշվին է աշխատավարձ ստանում, պետական միջոցներով տարատեսակ շքեղ մեքենաներ գնում և տնով տեղով աշխարհով մեկ ֆռֆռւմ? Բայց պարտավոր են աշխատել ՊԵՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ ու ԺՈՂՈՎՐԴԻ համար: Նույնն էլ հանրայիննա....
> 
> Պարտավոր չպարտավորը մեզ համարա ոչ թե իրենց  Համենայն դեպս իրենք էդպես են մտածում ու ոնց որ թե իրականությունը հաստատում ա դա


Դավ ջան, իհարկե, ու դրա համար էլ ոչ միայն Հանրային հեռուստատեսությանն եմ քննադատում, այլև պատկան մարմիններին: Երկուսն էլ իրենց առաքելությունից շեղված են, անում են ոչ իրենց համար նախատեսված գործառույթները:

----------

Askalaf (28.04.2010), ministr (09.11.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Դու դատի տուր ու փորձի շահել, ու եթե չստացվի, ես քո համար դատապաշտպան կվարձեմ իմ գրպանից:


Դայ ջան, ես հիմար չեմ, որ դատի տամ հ1-ին:

----------


## Kuk

> Լավ օրինակ էր, բայց մի բացառությամբ. դու փողը Պողոսին տալիս ես չերեզ ԺԵԿ, որպես սպասարկման վարձ: Իսկ Պողոսը կոնկրետ ենթարկվում ա ԺԵԿ-ի պետին, որի ասածը Պողոսի համար օրենքա: Ու Պողոսի համար կարևորը նայա որ ԺԵԿ-ի պետը իրենցի գոհ լինի, իսկ դու քո սպասարկմման վարձն այսպես թե այնպես տալիս ես, հետևաբար թքած ունի: Պողոսին կամ ԺԵԿ-ի պետին փոխելով էլ հարցը չի լուծվում:
> 
> Իսկ տենց չպետքա լինի, ուղղակի մինչև հերթը գա դրան հասնի դեռ էնքան բան կա փոխելու..
> Քայլ առ քայլ գործը դրան էլ կհասնի: Էս ամեն ինչը նմանա ռուբիկ-կուբիկի կամ solitaire խաղին, ամեն ինչ շատ բարդ է և խճճված, բայց ճիշտ քայլերի որոշակի հերթականությունից հետո արդեն մեխանիկորեն ամեն ինչ ընկնում է իր տեղը:


Ինձ գիտե՞ս ինչն ա հետաքրքրում. երբ որ հասնի դրան ու դա կարգավորվի, ի՞նչ են ասելու այն մարդիկ, ովքեր հիմա ասում են, որ սենց էլ պետքա լինի, սենց լավ ա, կամ որ այս վիճակը նորմալ ա: Էդ ժամանակ ասելու են՝ լավ չի՞, թե ծիծաղելու են իրենք իրենց վրա, որ ժամանակին սա նորմալ են ընդունել:

----------


## armuk

Ապրիլի 24-ի օրը  Հ1-ի կայքում տեսա որ գրած է  watch online:  Երկու բաժին ուներ, առաջինի մեջ  Հ1-էր իսկ երկրորդի մեջ "Արարատ"-ն էր, ոչինչ… առաջինի մեջ  Հ1-ի ոչ թէ արբանյակային այլ հենց մեր  Հ1-ն էր, արագ մեր Ռուսաստանի բարեկամներին ասացի և նրանք էլ իմ հետ վայելեցին  Հ1-ի հաղորդումները (այն ֆիլմերը որոնք չեն ցուցադրվում  Հ1 արբանյակայինով), ես էլ էի ուրախացել քանի որ կարծում էի ֆուտբոլը դիտելուեմ  Հ1-ի կայքից բայց արի ու տես որ այսոր ժամը 21-ի հայլուրից սկսելուց ի վեր դառավ ոչ թէ ֆուտբոլի  Հ1-ը այլ արբանյակային  Հ1-ը որի հաղորդումները այնքան էլ հաճելի չեն  և նորից պարտավոր եմ ֆուտբոլիս հրաժեշտ տամ իսկ իմ Ռուսաստանի բարեկամներին էլ մնում է հիշեն այն երկու օրը որը վայելեցիին Հայաստանում ցուցադրվող  Հ1-ը: 
   Իսկ մի բան էլ,  Հ1-ինը ոչինչ, բայց "Արարատ"-ի ֆիլմերն էլ դեռ շարունակվում են հեռարձակվել աշխարհով մեկ:

----------


## Yellow Raven

*Չորեքշաբթի, մայիսի 12, 23:45*
Համերգ. Յան Գիլանի և Երևանի պետական ֆիլհարմոնիկ նվագախմբի համերգը Երևանում

*Հինգշաբթի, մայիսի 13, 23:45*
Համերգ. Էմիր Կուստուրիցայի և No Smoking Orchestra-յի համերգը Երևանում

 :Smile:

----------

DavitH (11.05.2010), Kuk (11.05.2010), Minerva (11.05.2010), Rammstein (11.05.2010), Հարդ (11.05.2010), Մանուլ (12.05.2010), Ռուֆուս (11.05.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> *Չորեքշաբթի, մայիսի 12, 23:45*
> Համերգ. Յան Գիլանի և Երևանի պետական ֆիլհարմոնիկ նվագախմբի համերգը Երևանում


Նոր սկսեց, միացրեք:  :Smile:

----------


## armuk

մի հարց ունեմ. Ձեզ մոտ Հ1-ի սայթով ստացվում է Հ1-ը դիտել թէ ձեր մոտ էլ պատկէր չկա՞՞՞... իմ մոտ միայն ձայնը կա բայց պատկերը չկա:  :Sad: 
http://armtv.com/online/eng/?live=1

Հ.Գ. Շանթը ի՞նչպես :Think: 
http://shanttv.com/live.php

----------


## dvgray

պատկերն էլ կա, ձայնն էլ կա

----------


## armuk

> պատկերն էլ կա, ձայնն էլ կա


իսկ իմ մոտ միայն ձայն կա :Sad:

----------


## romanista

այ մարդ ես սկի հեռուստացույցով եմ էդ ալիքից փախնում, դուք ինտերնետով եք նայու՟մ :LOL:  :LOL:  հ1-ը կարելի ա բնութագրել 3 անունով - Նազենի Հովհաննիսյան, Խորեն Լևոնյան ու , ուշադրություն, իմ նյարդային համակարգի մշտական խախտող, "մեծն" - Հրաչ Քեշիշյան... ուրիշ ոչ մեկ ու ոչինչ...

Էն օրը սրանով "Մալենան" էր... արա դե չեք կարում մի թարգմանեք էլի կինոները, ռուսերեն դրեք, կամ էլ օրիգինալով... կոնկրետ "հայացած" "Մալենայում" լրիվ ղժժոց էր... ու դա կոչվում ա աշխատանք... երկրի գլխավոր ալիքը գոնե պետք ա աղբարկղից մի կիլոմետր հեռու լինի, իսկ հ1-ը գնալով ավելի ա խորանում աղբարկղում...

հ.գ. հ1-յան "մտքի զարթոնք" սերիալների մասին չեմ էլ ասում, նյարդերս չի հերիքի, կդնեմ կքֆրտեմ իսկականից))))

----------

Fender (11.08.2010), Freeman (12.08.2010), Kuk (12.08.2010), Reh32 (12.08.2010)

----------


## armuk

> այ մարդ ես սկի հեռուստացույցով եմ էդ ալիքից փախնում, դուք ինտերնետով եք նայու՟մ հ1-ը կարելի ա բնութագրել 3 անունով - Նազենի Հովհաննիսյան, Խորեն Լևոնյան ու , ուշադրություն, իմ նյարդային համակարգի մշտական խախտող, "մեծն" - Հրաչ Քեշիշյան... ուրիշ ոչ մեկ ու ոչինչ...
> 
> Էն օրը սրանով "Մալենան" էր... արա դե չեք կարում մի թարգմանեք էլի կինոները, ռուսերեն դրեք, կամ էլ օրիգինալով... կոնկրետ "հայացած" "Մալենայում" լրիվ ղժժոց էր... ու դա կոչվում ա աշխատանք... երկրի գլխավոր ալիքը գոնե պետք ա աղբարկղից մի կիլոմետր հեռու լինի, իսկ հ1-ը գնալով ավելի ա խորանում աղբարկղում...
> 
> հ.գ. հ1-յան "մտքի զարթոնք" սերիալների մասին չեմ էլ ասում, նյարդերս չի հերիքի, կդնեմ կքֆրտեմ իսկականից))))


Եթէ հեռուստացույց դիտելու ժամանակ ընդհանրապես չկա ու այն կարելի է անել հենց համակարգչի միջոցով որ կողքից կարելի է նաև այլ բան անել համակարգչով, ի՞նչու չանել...... ես էլ որ ասում եմ ինտերնետով եմ դիտում դա չի նշանակում հեռուստացույցի նման բացել ու նստել-նայում եմ, ինչպես արդեն ասացի կողքից եմ դա անում ինչպես նաև Շանթը ու Երկիր Մեդիա-ն որ նույնպես ունեն ինտեռնետային հեռարձակում.... *ՀԻՄԱ ՊԱՐԶ Է՞՞՞՞՞*
Հ.Գ. Հիմա մտածիր որ կան մարդիկ, ովքեր դիտում են Հ1-ը ինտեռնետի միջոցով, հետո ինչ՞՞՞՞ ծիծաղալ ունի՞՞՞... թէ՞ դու էլ ես "ամենա-ամենա-ամենա" Արմենիա ԹիՎի-ի եսիմ ինչը:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## romanista

> Եթէ հեռուստացույց դիտելու ժամանակ ընդհանրապես չկա ու այն կարելի է անել հենց համակարգչի միջոցով որ կողքից կարելի է նաև այլ բան անել համակարգչով, ի՞նչու չանել...... ես էլ որ ասում եմ ինտերնետով եմ դիտում դա չի նշանակում հեռուստացույցի նման բացել ու նստել-նայում եմ, ինչպես արդեն ասացի կողքից եմ դա անում ինչպես նաև Շանթը ու Երկիր Մեդիա-ն որ նույնպես ունեն ինտեռնետային հեռարձակում.... *ՀԻՄԱ ՊԱՐԶ Է՞՞՞՞՞*
> Հ.Գ. Հիմա մտածիր որ կան մարդիկ, ովքեր դիտում են Հ1-ը ինտեռնետի միջոցով, հետո ինչ՞՞՞՞ ծիծաղալ ունի՞՞՞... թէ՞ դու էլ ես "ամենա-ամենա-ամենա" Արմենիա ԹիՎի-ի եսիմ ինչը:


Ինչ ե՟ս խոսում, աղջիկ ջան, մի հատ հայերեն լեզվով բացատրի, հասկանամ... ես դեմ եմ էսպիսի հեռուստատեսությանը, լինի հանրայինը, Արմենիան, թե մեկ այլ աղբ...




> *ՀԻՄԱ ՊԱՐԶ Է՞՞՞՞՞*

----------

Kuk (12.08.2010)

----------


## armuk

> Ինչ ե՟ս խոսում, աղջիկ ջան, մի հատ հայերեն լեզվով բացատրի, հասկանամ... ես դեմ եմ էսպիսի հեռուստատեսությանը, լինի հանրայինը, Արմենիան, թե մեկ այլ աղբ...


 :Angry2: *առաջինը աղջիկ չի, տղայա* :Angry2: ... երկրրորդը ես հարց էի տվել ու դրա դիմաց ստացել իմ պատասխանը, դու ես եկել   խառնվում, ծիիծաղում ու եսիմ ինչ եր անում:



> *ՀԻՄԱ ՊԱՐԶ Է՞՞՞՞՞*




իմ հարցը վերաբերում էր թէ Հ1-ը հեռարձակվում է թէ չէ... լավ ու վատ լինելու մաին խոսկ չեր գնում




> *ՀԻՄԱ ՊԱՐԶ Է՞՞՞՞՞*


կասկածում եմ

----------


## romanista

Կներես, ինձ թվաց, որ Արմուկը աղջիկ պիտի լինի... դե ես էլ հ1-ի թեմայում խոսում էի նրա վատը լինելու մասին, ու եթե մեր խոսացածը չի բռնում, չի նշանակում, որ մեզանից մեկը տուպոյ ա, հիմա պարզ ա՟))

----------


## Rammstein

Ժող, տեղյակ ե՞ք, վաղվա ֆուտբոլը ինտերնետով կլինի՞ նայել, թե. կարող ա ցույց չտան:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ժող, տեղյակ ե՞ք, վաղվա ֆուտբոլը ինտերնետով կլինի՞ նայել, թե. կարող ա ցույց չտան:


TV - ով չի լինելո՞ւ  :Shok:

----------


## Rammstein

> TV - ով չի լինելո՞ւ


Ես հեռուստացույցի մասին բան ասեցի՞:  :Huh: 
Իմ հարցն ա` իինետում ցույց տալու ե՞ն, թե ոչ:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ես հեռուստացույցի մասին բան ասեցի՞: 
> Իմ հարցն ա` իինետում ցույց տալու ե՞ն, թե ոչ:


Մտածեցի ցույց չեն տալու, դու էլ այլընտրանք էս փնտրում:
Այլ ինչի՞ պետքա հարցդ այս թեմայում տայիր:

*Հ1 - Հանրային Հեռուստաընկերություն*  :Huh:

----------

Gayl (25.03.2011), Zhor(ARM) (26.03.2011)

----------


## Rammstein

> Մտածեցի ցույց չեն տալու, դու էլ այլընտրանք էս փնտրում:
> Այլ ինչի՞ պետքա հարցդ այս թեմայում տայիր:
> 
> *Հ1 - Հանրային Հեռուստաընկերություն*


 :Blink: 
Ինչի որ ինետով ես նայում, էդ էլ հանրային հեռուստաընկերությունը չի՞, թե՞ ինչ ա թե ինետում ա, չի կարա հեռուստատեսություն համարվի:  :Shok:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ինչի որ ինետով ես նայում, էդ էլ հանրային հեռուստաընկերությունը չի՞, թե՞ ինչ ա թե ինետում ա, չի կարա հեռուստատեսություն համարվի:


Հնարավոր է: 
Ուղղակի կա համապատասխան թեմա ակումբում ու ավելի ճիշտ կլինի հարցդ տաս* այստեղ:*

----------

Լուսաբեր (25.03.2011)

----------


## penelope

Ով կարա ասի էսօր ժամը քանիսինա ֆուտբոլը?

----------


## Adriano

> Ով կարա ասի էսօր ժամը քանիսինա ֆուտբոլը?


Եթե չեմ սխալվում ժամի 19.00-ին

----------

Gayl (26.03.2011), Ապե Ջան (26.03.2011)

----------


## Hakob9110

Ժողովուրդ "Գերբնականը" սերիալը նայող կա՞,տեղյակ եք Հ1-ը շարունակելու ա ցուցադրությունը թե՞ տեղական զիբիլների մեջ ա խորացել:

----------


## Jarre

Այսօր սկսվեց Եհովայի վկաներ կրոնական կազմակերպության հայցի քննությունը ընդդեմ Հանրային հեռուստատեսության (Հ1)։

Հայցադիմումի պահանջն է պատասխանող հեռուստաընկերությանը պարտավորեցնել անհապաղ հերքել հայցվորների պատիվը և արժանապատվությունն արատավորող 2010 թվականի նոյեմբերի 9-ի, 10-ի, 11-ի Հ1-ի «Հայլուր» և «Տեսանկյուն» հաղորդումների շրջանակներում տարածված այն տեղեկությունները, համաձայն որոնց իր ծնողների սպանության մեջ մեղադրվող Արման Խաչիկի Թորոսյանը Եհովայի վկա է:

Ապատեղեկատվություն տարածելուց բացի, Հանրայինն իր հրապարակումներում հնչեցրել է նվաստացուցիչ և վիրավորական արտահայտություններ այդ կազմակերպության անդամների հասցեին: Հաղորդումներից մեկը հեռուստադիտողներին խրախուսեց Եհովայի վկաներին հանդիպելիս դիմել բռնության, ինչի արդյունքում այդ կազմակերպության անդամների դեմ հարձակումներ, քաշքշոցներ ու հայհոյանքներ են եղել Հայաստանի տարբեր քաղաքներում ու գյուղերում, հաղորդում են Եհովայի վկաներ կազմակերպության լրատվության բաժնից։

Աղբյուրներ՝*Armenia Now* և *Eepress.am*

ՀԳ՝ որ մի երկիր պետական հեռուստաընկերության ալիքով նման կոչեր անի, ուրեմն no comment վիճակ է

----------

Artgeo (13.04.2011), Աթեիստ (13.04.2011)

----------


## Kuk

> Այսօր սկսվեց Եհովայի վկաներ կրոնական կազմակերպության հայցի քննությունը ընդդեմ Հանրային հեռուստատեսության (Հ1)։
> 
> Հայցադիմումի պահանջն է պատասխանող հեռուստաընկերությանը պարտավորեցնել անհապաղ հերքել հայցվորների պատիվը և արժանապատվությունն արատավորող 2010 թվականի նոյեմբերի 9-ի, 10-ի, 11-ի Հ1-ի «Հայլուր» և «Տեսանկյուն» հաղորդումների շրջանակներում տարածված այն տեղեկությունները, համաձայն որոնց իր ծնողների սպանության մեջ մեղադրվող Արման Խաչիկի Թորոսյանը Եհովայի վկա է:
> 
> Ապատեղեկատվություն տարածելուց բացի, Հանրայինն իր հրապարակումներում հնչեցրել է նվաստացուցիչ և վիրավորական արտահայտություններ այդ կազմակերպության անդամների հասցեին: Հաղորդումներից մեկը հեռուստադիտողներին խրախուսեց Եհովայի վկաներին հանդիպելիս դիմել բռնության, ինչի արդյունքում այդ կազմակերպության անդամների դեմ հարձակումներ, քաշքշոցներ ու հայհոյանքներ են եղել Հայաստանի տարբեր քաղաքներում ու գյուղերում, հաղորդում են Եհովայի վկաներ կազմակերպության լրատվության բաժնից։
> 
> Աղբյուրներ՝*Armenia Now* և *Eepress.am*
> 
> ՀԳ՝ որ մի երկիր պետական հեռուստաընկերության ալիքով նման կոչեր անի, ուրեմն no comment վիճակ է


Ժառ ջան, եթե ձեռքիդ տակ կա, կարո՞ղ ես միքիչ մանրամասնել, թե կոնկրետ ո՞նց ա եղել էդ բռնության կոչերը: Հայլուրով ասել են՝ հենց եհովայի վկա տեսնեք, խփե՞ք :Shok:  Խոսքի: Մեկ էլ անկապ ա էն պահը, որ ասում ա՝ դրանից հետո եհովայի վկաների դեմ բռնություններ են եղել: Եթե միշտ էլ եղել են նրանց դեմ հալածանքներ, ուրեմն միշտ էլ եղել են, ու դա ի՞նչ կապ ունի հայլուրի ասածի հետ: Որտև միքիչ խելքին մոտիկ չի էլի, իբր հայլուրը կոչ արեց բռնության, մարդիկ սկսեցին բռնանալ. դուրս ա գալիս՝ մարդիկ ուզում էին բռնանալ, բայց սպասում էին՝ հայլուրը դաբռոն տա: Կամ կարողա՞ մարդիկ հիմար են, իրենց վերաբերմունքը չունեն տվյալ կրոնական կազմակերպության նկատմամբ, լսում են, թե հայլուրն ինչ կասի, որ իմանան՝ ոնց վարվեն: Իսկ ընդհանրապես, իմ կարծիքը էս հարցի վերաբերյալ լրիվ այլ ա. Եհովայի վկաները ճիշտ կանեն ոչ թե հայլուրին դատի տան, այլ շնորհակալություն հայտնեն, որտև մարդիկ ավելի շատ նայում են հայլուր, որ հայլուրի ասածի հակառակն անեն :Jpit:

----------


## Jarre

> Ժառ ջան, եթե ձեռքիդ տակ կա, կարո՞ղ ես միքիչ մանրամասնել, թե կոնկրետ ո՞նց ա եղել էդ բռնության կոչերը: Հայլուրով ասել են՝ հենց եհովայի վկա տեսնեք, խփե՞ք Խոսքի:


Kuk ջան, հենց հիմա այդ հաղորման ձայնագրությունը չունեմ ու կոնկրետ չեմ կարող ասել թե ով է ասել և բառ առ բառ ինչ է ասել, բայց ընդհանուր այսպես է եղել։

1) Հ1-ով ներկայացվել է կեղծ տեղեկություն, որ այդ մարդասպանը Եհովայի վկա է եղել

2) Հ1-ը դա կապել է կրոնի հետ, իբր կրոնն է այդպիսի բաներ սովորեցնում և ներշնչում

3) ու հետո Հ1-ը վիրավորական և նվաստացուցիչ բառեր և արտահայտություններ է արել Եհովայի վկաների և իրենց Աստծու վերաբերյալ

4) կոչ է արել, որ էսքանից հետո, եթե դրանցից ինչ որ մեկին տեսնեք ինչ որ կա ձեռքներիդ տակ վերցրեք ու գլխներին տվեք (կարծեմ այս կոչը հնչել է «Տեսանկյուն» հաղորդումով, ոչ թե «Հայլուրով»)

Էլի եմ կրկնում, որ սա ընդհանուր տեղեկություն է, իսկ կոնկրետ կկարողանամ ասել, երբ հաղորդումների ձայնագրությունները մոտս լինեն։ 




> Մեկ էլ անկապ ա էն պահը, որ ասում ա՝ դրանից հետո եհովայի վկաների դեմ բռնություններ են եղել: Եթե միշտ էլ եղել են նրանց դեմ հալածանքներ, ուրեմն միշտ էլ եղել են, ու դա ի՞նչ կապ ունի հայլուրի ասածի հետ: Որտև միքիչ խելքին մոտիկ չի էլի, իբր հայլուրը կոչ արեց բռնության, մարդիկ սկսեցին բռնանալ. դուրս ա գալիս՝ մարդիկ ուզում էին բռնանալ, բայց սպասում էին՝ հայլուրը դաբռոն տա: Կամ կարողա՞ մարդիկ հիմար են, իրենց վերաբերմունքը չունեն տվյալ կրոնական կազմակերպության նկատմամբ, լսում են, թե հայլուրն ինչ կասի, որ իմանան՝ ոնց վարվեն:


Համաձայն եմ՝ լարված վերաբերմունք միշտ է եղել։ Բայց, այս հաղորդումից հետո անհամեմատ սրվել է։ Դե ինքդ պատկերացրու։ Եթե գիտես, որ դրանք մի կրոն են, որտեղ սովորում են ծնողներին սպանել, ի՞նչ վերաբերմունք կդրսևորես, երբ հանդիպես իրանցից մեկին։

Ինչպես դու նշեցիր, Kuk ջան, ես էլ եմ կարծում, որ խնդիրը ոչ թե այն է, որ բռնության կոչեր են արել (թեև դա անթույլատրելի բան է, բայց դե Հայաստանի բնակչությունը հիմա ռուսների պես նացիստ չի, որ պատրաստ լինի մասսայական նման բռնությունների), այլ ապատեղեկատվությունը և այն, որ հետո Եհովայի վկանեի պաշտոնական նամակներից և խնդրանքներից հետո նրանք հրաժարվել են հերքել այդ տեղեկությունը։

Ու եթե ռեալ նայենք, ապա այսօր հայկական ԲՈԼՈՐ ալիքներն են բացասաբար են վերաբերվում այդ կրոնական կազմակերպությանը, բայց նրանք մինչև այսօր ոչ մեկի դեմ նման բողոք չեն ներկայացրել։ Մյուս հեռուստաընկերությունները հայտարարեցին, որ դա ապատեղեկատվություն է և մեջբերեցին Հայաստանի մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանի հայտարարությունը։ Բայց Հայլուրին ինչպես միշտ այդպես վարվելը «պալոժ» չէր։




> Իսկ ընդհանրապես, իմ կարծիքը էս հարցի վերաբերյալ լրիվ այլ ա. Եհովայի վկաները ճիշտ կանեն ոչ թե հայլուրին դատի տան, այլ շնորհակալություն հայտնեն, որտև մարդիկ ավելի շատ նայում են հայլուր, որ հայլուրի ասածի հակառակն անեն


 :Jpit:

----------

Kuk (14.04.2011)

----------


## armuk

Երեկ "Արմենիա" մրցանակաբաշխությունում ովքեր և ու ի՞նչի մրցանակ ստացան՞՞՞ _Չեմ հասցրել դիտեմ_

----------


## V!k

> Երեկ "Արմենիա" մրցանակաբաշխությունում ովքեր և ու ի՞նչի մրցանակ ստացան՞՞՞ _Չեմ հասցրել դիտեմ_


ես է լրիվ չեմ տեսել, բայց այսքանը տեսել եմ :Smile: 



> լավագույն երգիչ՝ Արամե
> լավագույն երգչուհի(ներ)՝ Ինգա և Անուշ Արշակյաններ
> լավագույն ալբոմ՝ Անդրե
> վերջին 10 տարվա լավագույն երգիչ՝ Հայկո


 մնացածը այս պահին չեմ հիշում  :Sad: , որ հիշեմ կասեմ

----------


## armuk

իսկ "մեծ-մեծ" մրցանակներ կար՞ ... Լսելեմ Շանթի Իվետան էլ է եղել, նա ի՞նչի

----------


## Ameli

Ո՞վ է նայում Հ1-ի "Տեսանկյունը", ընտիր հաղորդում է՝ սարկազմով, սատիրայով լի: Երեկ նայում էի, հայկական պանրի մասին էր, ասում է. "Առաջ երեխաները "Հրազդան" հացի մեջ "Լոռի" պանիր էին դնում, իջնում բակ խաղում, իսկ հիմա ֆրանսիական հացի մեջ հոլոնդական պանիր են դնում ուտում", խոսք բացվեց նաև նրա մասին, որ հայկական պանիրը անհիմն թանկացրել են, դրա համար արտասահմանից են ներկրում, ու մի բան էլ ասաց, որը շատ դուրս եկավ ու մի լավ ծիծաղեցի. "Տեսնես մեր հայ արտադրողները, որ կաթի փոշի են օգտագործում պանիր պատրաստելիս, նույն հաճույքով էլ կցանկանային իրենց եկամուտը ստանալ դոլլարի փոշով?"  :LOL:

----------

Adriano (06.05.2011), Freeman (06.05.2011), Գոռ Ջան - Հայ (07.05.2011)

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Կրոնական խտրականություն, ռասիզմ, մարդու իրավունքներ, խոսքի ազատություն, միջին խավ, սոցիալական դասակարգ, ապատեղեկատվություն....էս ամեն ինչը օդա, ու՞մ հայտնի չի :Shok: 
Յանի ի՞նչ կարա փոխի ինչ ինչ աղբյուրների տեղեկատվությունը էն մարդկանց մոտ , ում մոտ վաղուց կա սեփական կողմնորոշում…
Եհովայի վկա լինի թե ինչ կլինի, կունենա դրական կողմ թե չէ, մի բան հաստատա, որ ցանկացած կրոնական կազմակերպություն առաջացնումա հասարակության շերտավորում, պառակտում, խմբավորումներ, կլաններ, հակամարտող կողմեր, գաղափարական թշնամանք, քարոզելով կեղծ բարեպաշտություն…
Հայաստանում էդ վիճակը համեմատաբար ավելի ծանրա քան աշխարհում ցանկացած տեղ, որովհետև 29 հազ. քԿմ տարածքի մեջ թվումա թե կա մի հատ Հայ ազգ, բայց իրականում մենք խիստ շեշտված բազմազգ պետություն ենք՝ Երևանցիներ, Լեննականցիներ, Կիրովականցիներ, Սիսիանցիներ, Լոռեցիներ և այլոք...
Լավ չի լավ չի... Թող ինձ ներեն բոլոր վիրավորվողները, բայց բողոքական ակցիաներից ու հոգեբանական հուզումներից տանջվելու փոխարեն մտածեք ոնց անեք որ ինչ որ չեղած կրոնական փնթի կազմակերպություններ (որոնք իրականում հասարակական կազմակերպություններ են , ունեն ֆինանսական կենտրոն, իրավաբանական հիմք, իսկ կրոնը զուտ գովազդնա) չտարանջատեն ԱԶԳ-ը, մանավանդ մեր մի բուռ ազգը...
Հ1, հայլուր , տեսանկյուն........սրանք ընդամենը տեղեկատվական կենտրոններ են, թե որքան հավաստի, թող ամենքը իրա համար որոշի, ոչ թե Հ1-ի հայլուր-ի կամ տեսանկյան կարծիքը դարձնի  դրոշակ ու վրդովվի կամ վիրավորվի, կամ շարջում սկսի...կարճ ասած առիթավորվի...
Բռնությունը մարդածինա, իսկ ում կողմնակի տեղեկատվություննա դրդում բռնության, թող իմանա, որ իրա փոքր ուղեղը ստորաբար կառավարվումա ավելի մեծ ու ավելի ճկուն ուղեղի կողմից … :Smile:  Ես մեծ հաճույքով մի քանի եհովայի վկա կաղայի  :LOL:  բայց բանականությունը մարդուն տվածա հավասարակշռություն պահելու ու ավելի բարձրակարգ հիպոթալամուս ձևավորելու համար , այսինքն միշտ կա խաղաղ ու գեղեցիկը, կարելիա փնտրել ու գտնել: 
Համոզված եմ եթե էսօր հայլուրը ասի , որ ինքը ամենասխալ լրատվականնա, ոչ մի «հակահայլուրական» չի =խտի դա, հակառակը , կասեն վերջապես, այոոոոոոո, հայլուրը  ճիշտ խոսեց  :Tongue:

----------

romanista (07.05.2011)

----------


## Artgeo

Հենց նոր լրիվ պատահական Հ1-ը միացրի (հազարից մեկ ա լինում, ալիքները փոխելուց որ էս ֆաշիստասովետական ալիքը միանա) ու կրկին համոզվեցի, որ այդ ալիքը նայել չի կարելի:

Ուրեմն կանգնած են մոտ 10-15 փոքր տարիքի երեխաներ ու երգում են.

«Ախ ինչ լավ է, ախ ինչ լավ է
Չի աշխատում վերելակը...»
 :Think: 

Նախորդ երգը երևի.
«Ախ ինչ լավ է, ախ ինչ լավ է
խցկված տրանսպորտում երթևեկելը
Մետրոն էլ ձեռքի հետ թանկացնելը»

Հաջորդը.
«Բակում մութ ա, ջուր չկա
Ճանապարհներ մենք չունենք
Ախ ինչ լավ է, ախ ինչ լավ է
Հայաստանում կայֆ ապրել»

Հ.Գ. Յախք:

----------

Jarre (11.07.2011), Valentina (24.06.2011)

----------


## armuk

> Հենց նոր լրիվ պատահական Հ1-ը միացրի (հազարից մեկ ա լինում, ալիքները փոխելուց որ էս ֆաշիստասովետական ալիքը միանա) ու կրկին համոզվեցի, որ այդ ալիքը նայել չի կարելի:
> 
> Ուրեմն կանգնած են մոտ 10-15 փոքր տարիքի երեխաներ ու երգում են.
> 
> «Ախ ինչ լավ է, ախ ինչ լավ է
> Չի աշխատում վերելակը...»
> 
> 
> Նախորդ երգը երևի.
> ...


բայց դա ի՞նչ հաղորդում էր:

----------


## Artgeo

> բայց դա ի՞նչ հաղորդում էր:


Չգիտեմ, չեմ էլ ուզում իմանալ, բայց ըստ իրենց երևի մանկական, որ մանկուց սովորեն սովոկ կյանքին:

----------


## Freeman

> Չգիտեմ, չեմ էլ ուզում իմանալ, բայց ըստ իրենց երևի մանկական, որ մանկուց սովորեն սովոկ կյանքին:


Երևի հայլուրն ա եղել  :Xeloq:

----------

Jarre (11.07.2011)

----------


## Artgeo

> Երևի հայլուրն ա եղել


Հա, ուրբաթ օրը առավոտվա 12:00 - 13:00 մենակ Հայլուր են ցույց տալիս, ուհու...

Հ.Գ. Ֆորումը գնալով «ավելի հետաքրքիր» ա դառնում:

----------


## Freeman

> Հա, ուրբաթ օրը առավոտվա 12:00 - 13:00 մենակ Հայլուր են ցույց տալիս, ուհու...


Դե Հ1-ով մանկական հաղորդում,որտեղ երգում են «Ախ ինչ լավ է, ախ ինչ լավ է»,մենակ հայլուրն ա :Jpit: 



> Հ.Գ. Ֆորումը գնալով «ավելի հետաքրքիր» ա դառնում:


 :Think:

----------

Jarre (11.07.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

շատ եմ սիրում Հ1-ն ու Հայլուրը… շատ լավ հաղորդումներ են պատրաստում, նամանավանդ լրատվականները…

----------

Jarre (11.07.2011)

----------


## Freeman

> շատ եմ սիրում Հ1-ն ու Հայլուրը… շատ լավ հաղորդումներ են պատրաստում, նամանավանդ լրատվականները…


Հա,միքիչ նայում ես,հասկանում ես,թե ինչ հրաշալի երկրում ես ապրում :LOL: 
Ուլուանան սրա հետ կապված հետաքրքիր գրառում ուներ,բայց չեմ կարում գտնեմ

----------

Jarre (11.07.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հա,միքիչ նայում ես,հասկանում ես,թե ինչ հրաշալի երկրում ես ապրում
> Ուլուանան սրա հետ կապված հետաքրքիր գրառում ուներ,բայց չեմ կարում գտնեմ


այո, Հ1-ը կարողանում է ճշգրտորեն ներկայացնել Հայաստանի կյանքը… հատկապես սիրում եմ Պետրոսի հաղորդումները… շատ օբյեկտիվ են,՝ անաչառ… լրագրողական մեծ վարպետություն…

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հա,միքիչ նայում ես,հասկանում ես,թե ինչ հրաշալի երկրում ես ապրում
> Ուլուանան սրա հետ կապված հետաքրքիր գրառում ուներ,բայց չեմ կարում գտնեմ


Բոլորն էլ Հ1-ի հետ կապված հետաքրքիր գրառումներ ունեն (նույնիսկ Վ. Սահակյանը, ով պնդում էր, որ «սենց ենք անում, էլի, որ մեր Հ1-ը Հ2 չի դառնում):

----------

Freeman (11.07.2011), Jarre (11.07.2011), Rammstein (12.07.2011)

----------


## Freeman

> Հա,միքիչ նայում ես,հասկանում ես,թե ինչ հրաշալի երկրում ես ապրում
> Ուլուանան սրա հետ կապված հետաքրքիր գրառում ուներ,բայց չեմ կարում գտնեմ


Գտա՝



> Եթե դուք, ապրելով Հայաստանում, ոչ մի կերպ չեք կարողանում սեփական մաշկի վրա զգալ ու գիտակցել, որ ձեր երկիրը անհերքելիորեն բարգավաճում է ու թափով զարգանում, եթե դուք հոգնել եք սեփական երկրի և նրա խարդախ ու կոռումպացված ղեկավարության մասին անդադար քննադատություններ ու դժգոհություններ լսելուց, եթե ուզում եք գոնե ժամանակավորապես կտրվել դաժան իրականությունից, ապա միացրեք Հ1, թուլացրեք ձեզ, և ինչ–որ պահի գրեթե կհամոզվեք, որ չնայած ձեր տեսածին, լսածին ու զգացածին, կյանքը Հայաստանում ավելի քան հրաշալի է։

----------

Jarre (12.07.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

այդպես մի ասա, շատ լավն է Հ1-ը… մենք սփյուռքում միայն դա ենք նայում… մի տեսակ հանգստություն է գալիս վրադ երբ նայում ես

----------

Freeman (13.07.2011), Jarre (12.07.2011), Աթեիստ (12.07.2011)

----------


## romanista

> այդպես մի ասա, շատ լավն է Հ1-ը… մենք սփյուռքում միայն դա ենք նայում… մի տեսակ հանգստություն է գալիս վրադ երբ նայում ես


հեհե))) համահայկական (արբանյակային) ու տեղական, հայաստանյան հ1-ի եթերների պարունակությունը շաաատ տարբեր ա))) նենց որ մի օր եկեք ստեղի հ1-ը նայեք, տենանք հանգստություն կմն՞ա ձեր վրա)

----------


## armuk

Հայաստանում կարգին լրատվություն միայն Հ1-ննա որ միայն կարևոր ու կարգին լուրեր է տալիս (խոսքս չի վերաբերում Հայսաստանի կյանքը ներկայացնող լուրերի մասին), մյուս ալիքների լրատվական հաղորդումները չեն գոհացնում: 
(չեմ ասում Հայլուրը լավագույնն է, Հայաստանում է լավագույնը)

----------


## romanista

> Հայաստանում կարգին լրատվություն միայն Հ1-ննա որ միայն կարևոր ու կարգին լուրեր է տալիս (խոսքս չի վերաբերում Հայսաստանի կյանքը ներկայացնող լուրերի մասին), մյուս ալիքների լրատվական հաղորդումները չեն գոհացնում: 
> (չեմ ասում Հայլուրը լավագույնն է, Հայաստանում է լավագույնը)


Կառավարությանը կարգին գովող լուրեր են տալիս)

----------


## armuk

> Կառավարությանը կարգին գովող լուրեր են տալիս)


ես արդեն ասացի խոսքս դրան չեր վերաբերում:

----------


## Անահիտ

Հ1-ը դեռ ոչինչ․ բա որ սխալմամբ տաքսի ես նստում, որտեղ ազատություն ռադիոնա, մպ3-իդ զարյադկան էլ նստած, նենց մի հատ զառանցանք ես լսում, որ հասկանում ես, որ հաղորդավարներն ու ժուռնալիստները ֆեյս կոնտռոլով են ընտրված, արտասանական ապարատն էլ անպայման թերի․ հայելու մեջ նայում ես տաքսու վարորդին, տեսնում համապատասխան լսարան…

----------

ed2010 (20.07.2011), lampone (20.07.2011)

----------


## lampone

Ինձ նյարդայնացնում է այն, որ Հ1-ով անընդհատ նույն բաներն եմ տեսնում` Աշոտ Ղազարյան, ինչ-որ հեռուստասերիալ ու լուրեր: Իսկ նայել Հ1-ը Երևանից դուրս`մարզերում, պարզապես հանցագործություն է. գտել են մարդկանց ուղեղը լվալու լավ եղանակ: Կան շրջաններ, որտեղ միայն մեկ ալիք կա` Հ1-ը, այլընտրանք չկա, իսկ այն ինչ ցուցադրվում է, ունի միայն մեկ ազդեցություն մարդկանց վրա` բթացում:

----------

Freeman (20.07.2011)

----------


## ed2010

Ինչ վերաբերում է շրջաններին, մի քանի օր առաջ մարզերի քաղաքներից մեկում էի, մի քանի շենք տեսա, որոնց վրա արդեն տեղ չկար արբանյակային անտենա շարելու: Մարդիկ արդեն հույսները կտրել են որ Հայաստանի հեռուստատեսությունը մի օր կփոխվի դեպի լավը: Ամեն մեկը իրա գլխի ճարը տեսել էր: 
Երևանում էլի գոնե ընտրությունը մեծ ա, էտքան ալիքների մեջ ամեն գոնե մի կինո, պատահաբար մի հետաքրքիր հաղորդում (հիմնականում դրսից վերցրած ու թարգմանված) կգտնես էլի, կնայես: Իսկ մարզերում մարդիկ ընտրություն չունեն, ով հնարավորություն ունի, արբանյակային ա դնում:

----------

Freeman (20.07.2011), lampone (21.07.2011), Ապե Ջան (20.07.2011)

----------


## ed2010

> Հ1-ը դեռ ոչինչ․ բա որ սխալմամբ տաքսի ես նստում, որտեղ ազատություն ռադիոնա, մպ3-իդ զարյադկան էլ նստած, նենց մի հատ զառանցանք ես լսում, որ հասկանում ես, որ հաղորդավարներն ու ժուռնալիստները ֆեյս կոնտռոլով են ընտրված, արտասանական ապարատն էլ անպայման թերի․ հայելու մեջ նայում ես տաքսու վարորդին, տեսնում համապատասխան լսարան…


Մեր ժողովուրդը մի տեսակ փոխվել ա, մենակ վատ լուրերն են գրավում, մենակ վատ բաներն են հաճույք պատճառում... իսկ Ազատություն ռադիոն դա գիտի, ու օգտվում ա դրանից, առավոտից իրիկուն մենակ վատ բաներ ա ասում... Մենակ ներկայացնում ա Հայաստանի ու հայ ազգի վատ բաները... մարդիկ էլ կլանված լսում են.. համաձայն եմ որ ճիշտ բաներ ասում են... բայց նենց չի էլի որ ոչ մի լավ բան չկա ասելու, որ ոչ մի լավ բան չի մնացել...

Նույնն էլ լրատվական կայքերն են, լուրերի "ամենաշատ կարդացված" բաժինը նայում ես, առաջին տեղերում հանցագործություններն են ու ավտովթարները.... ուրիշ բան մարդկանց չի հետաքրքրում... 

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է Հ1-ին, սրանք էլ լրիվ հակապատկեր են... նայում ես քեզ թվում է մեր երկրում բացարձակ ոչ մի խնդիր չկա, միայն ընթացիկ, հեշտությամբ լուծվող հարցեր:

----------


## Freeman

> Ինչ վերաբերում է շրջաններին, մի քանի օր առաջ մարզերի քաղաքներից մեկում էի, մի քանի շենք տեսա, որոնց վրա արդեն տեղ չկար արբանյակային անտենա շարելու: Մարդիկ արդեն հույսները կտրել են որ Հայաստանի հեռուստատեսությունը մի օր կփոխվի դեպի լավը: Ամեն մեկը իրա գլխի ճարը տեսել էր: 
> Երևանում էլի գոնե ընտրությունը մեծ ա, էտքան ալիքների մեջ ամեն գոնե մի կինո, պատահաբար մի հետաքրքիր հաղորդում (հիմնականում դրսից վերցրած ու թարգմանված) կգտնես էլի, կնայես: Իսկ մարզերում մարդիկ ընտրություն չունեն, ով հնարավորություն ունի, արբանյակային ա դնում:


Հա բա ինչ անենք այ ախպեր,մեր գյուղում էլ մարդկանց մեծ մասը մի քանի տարի ա հայկական ալիք առիթից առիթ ա նայում)) Մի ժամանակ ԱԼՄ-ն էին շատ նայում)) հիմա էդ էլ չկա)))


Հ.Գ. բայց հիվանդանոցում էլ որ պալատը մտնում էինք էն «Կյանքի կառուսել»(եթե վերնագիրը ճիշտ հիշեցի) հաղորդումն էր միացրած,ես էլ ներվայնանում անջատում էի հեռուստացույցերը)

----------


## Elmo

էնքան վատ վիճակի ենք հասել, որ Հայլուրը ըսկի չի կարում օրեկան մի հատ գոնե նեյտրալ լուր ճարի ու մի 15-20 րոպե դրա մասին խոսա, եթեր լցնի: Ստիպված միջազգային իրադարձություններ են լուսաբանում, մի 2 հատ պաշտոնական այց, կամ ընդունելություն, մնացած եթերաժամին էլ ցույց են տալիս ասենք տակառագործ Վաղինակ պապիկի սարքած տակառները, կամ թե ինչպես է Երուսաղեմի պեղումների ժամանակ գտնվել 14-րդ դարի բրոնզե մի արձանիկ:

----------

ed2010 (20.07.2011), Freeman (20.07.2011)

----------


## ed2010

դե նենց չի որ չի կարում... որ ման գան մի երկու հետաքրքիր բան կգտնեն ցույց տալու, ուղղակի լրագրողներն էլ գործ չեն անում, նստում սպասում են, որ մի հատ պաշտոնական այց լինի, որ բոլոր ԶԼՄ-ներին նախօրոք ասում են, սրանք էլ գնում նկարում գալիս են, ու նստում սպասում հաջորդ պաշտոնական բանին...
որ լավ փորփրեն, մշակութային հետաքրքիր բաներ կգտնեն, կներկայացնեն, գիտական... և այլն.... ինչքան էլ վատ ա վիճակը, նենց չի որ ոչ մի մշակութային իրադարձություն տեղի չի ունենում կամ գիտությունով բացարձակ ոչ ոք չի զբաղվում...

Հ.Գ. բայց Հ1-ը դեռ ոչինչ... Արմենիան ամեն մի լուրի վրա մի 15 րոպե ծախսում ա, անիմաստ ձգում, խոսում տվյալ իրադարձության հետ կապված ամենաանկարևոր մանրուքներից: Հա մի բան էլ Արմենիա-ի մասին, որ ինչ-որ մարդու հետ զրուցում են, հազարից մեկ կգրեն տակը թե ով ա...

----------


## Նարե91

> Հ.Գ. բայց Հ1-ը դեռ ոչինչ... Արմենիան ամեն մի լուրի վրա մի 15 րոպե ծախսում ա, անիմաստ ձգում, խոսում տվյալ իրադարձության հետ կապված ամենաանկարևոր մանրուքներից: Հա մի բան էլ Արմենիա-ի մասին, որ ինչ-որ մարդու հետ զրուցում են, հազարից մեկ կգրեն տակը թե ով ա...


  Ես էլ շատ հաճախ նկատել եմ, որ հազարից մեկ էլ, երբ որ տակը գրում են, միշտ սխալ անուն- ազագանուն են գրում :Angry2:

----------


## lampone

> էնքան վատ վիճակի ենք հասել, որ Հայլուրը ըսկի չի կարում օրեկան մի հատ գոնե նեյտրալ լուր ճարի ու մի 15-20 րոպե դրա մասին խոսա, եթեր լցնի: Ստիպված միջազգային իրադարձություններ են լուսաբանում, մի 2 հատ պաշտոնական այց, կամ ընդունելություն, մնացած եթերաժամին էլ ցույց են տալիս ասենք տակառագործ Վաղինակ պապիկի սարքած տակառները, կամ թե ինչպես է Երուսաղեմի պեղումների ժամանակ գտնվել 14-րդ դարի բրոնզե մի արձանիկ:


Լավ էր ասված: Եթե որևէ հեռուստաալիք չգիտի` ինչ ցույց տա, ոչ մի հետաքրքիր հաղորդում ի վիճակի չի ցույց տալու, ուրեմն թող փակվի: Արտասահմանում կան ընդամենը մի քանի ալիքներ`6-8, բայց միշտ նայելու բան է լինում, ցանկացած տարիքի ու զբաղմունքի մարդ մի բան կգտնի իր համար: Իսկ Հայաստանում մի 18 ալիք կա, բայց երբեք նայելու բան չեմ կարողանում գտնեմ: Հեռուստատեսությունը պիտի զարգացնի: Իրենց թողնես ամբողջ օրը գովազդ ցույց կտան:

----------


## Elmo

> Լավ էր ասված: Եթե որևէ հեռուստաալիք չգիտի` ինչ ցույց տա, ոչ մի հետաքրքիր հաղորդում ի վիճակի չի ցույց տալու, ուրեմն թող փակվի: Արտասահմանում կան ընդամենը մի քանի ալիքներ`6-8, բայց միշտ նայելու բան է լինում, ցանկացած տարիքի ու զբաղմունքի մարդ մի բան կգտնի իր համար: Իսկ Հայաստանում մի 18 ալիք կա, բայց երբեք նայելու բան չեմ կարողանում գտնեմ: Հեռուստատեսությունը պիտի զարգացնի: Իրենց թողնես ամբողջ օրը գովազդ ցույց կտան:


Կոնկրետ Հ1-ի առաքելությունը իշխանության գովքն անելն ա: Ինքը ֆինանսավորվում ա պետության կողմից ու պարում ա պետության նվագի տակ:
Ինչ վերաբերվում ա մնացած հեռուստաընկերությունների ցուցադրածներին, ապա դրանք միայն ու միայն հասրակության մեծամասնության պահանջով են ցույց տալիս: Ցանկացած հեռուստաընկերություն զանգում ա տներով ու հարցում ա անում ով ինչ ա նայում: Կազմած ռեյտինգի արդյունքում համապատասխան հաղորդումը կամ սերիալը կամ հանում են եթերից, կամ սկսում են ավելի ագրեսիվ ցուցադրել:
Ֆեսբուքներում բանում մարդիկ բողոքում են սերիալներից, բայց էդ մարդիկ հենց էդ սերիալները չնայողներն են: Իսկ ավելի ստվար ու մեծ զանգված գժվում ա էդ սերիալների համար: Իրանք ֆեյսբուք չեն մտնում, որ գովեն սերիալները, որովհետև չգիտեն ֆեյսբուքն ինչ ա: Բայց հեռախոսով երբ հարցնում են ի՞նչ եք նայում, իրանք ոսկի ու ադամանդ են թափում «աննայի», «կյաքի գնի», ու նման հիմար սերիալների մասին:

----------

Freeman (21.07.2011), Reh32 (18.12.2011), romanista (26.07.2011), Լեո (21.07.2011)

----------


## ed2010

> Կոնկրետ Հ1-ի առաքելությունը իշխանության գովքն անելն ա: Ինքը ֆինանսավորվում ա պետության կողմից ու պարում ա պետության նվագի տակ:
> Ինչ վերաբերվում ա մնացած հեռուստաընկերությունների ցուցադրածներին, ապա դրանք միայն ու միայն հասրակության մեծամասնության պահանջով են ցույց տալիս: Ցանկացած հեռուստաընկերություն զանգում ա տներով ու հարցում ա անում ով ինչ ա նայում: Կազմած ռեյտինգի արդյունքում համապատասխան հաղորդումը կամ սերիալը կամ հանում են եթերից, կամ սկսում են ավելի ագրեսիվ ցուցադրել:
> Ֆեսբուքներում բանում մարդիկ բողոքում են սերիալներից, բայց էդ մարդիկ հենց էդ սերիալները չնայողներն են: Իսկ ավելի ստվար ու մեծ զանգված գժվում ա էդ սերիալների համար: Իրանք ֆեյսբուք չեն մտնում, որ գովեն սերիալները, որովհետև չգիտեն ֆեյսբուքն ինչ ա: Բայց հեռախոսով երբ հարցնում են ի՞նչ եք նայում, իրանք ոսկի ու ադամանդ են թափում «աննայի», «կյաքի գնի», ու նման հիմար սերիալների մասին:


Ու ցավն էն ա, որ էտ հիմար սերիալները նայողները շատ-շատ են... ես կասեի մեծամասնություն են կազմում...
Հեռուստաընկերություններն էլ, ինչպես շատ-շատերը մեզանում, հեռատես չեն, մտածում են էս պահին եկած եկամուտի մասին, դրա համար ցույց են տալիս են, ինչ շատ մարդ ա նայում, հետևաբար` գովազդատուն շատ փող ա տալիս...

----------

Reh32 (18.12.2011), Ապե Ջան (22.07.2011)

----------


## lampone

Գիտեք ինչ կա, դա նրանից է, որ Հայաստանում քիչ խելացի մարդիկ են մնացել, բոլորը արտասահմանում են, որովհետև մեր երկրում շատ դժվար է ''ապրելը''`այդ բառի բոլոր իմաստներով,իսկ տգետներին ու պարապներին ուրիշ էլ ինչ պիտի հետաքրքրի, եթե ոչ իրենց նման ցածր մակարդակի ծրագրերը:

----------


## wem

Փնտռում եմ Հ1-ի աշտարակի պրոֆեսիոնալ լուսանկար: Ո՞րտեղիցեմ կարող գտնել:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Ozon

Բազմաթիվ  ֆուտբոլասերների  խնդրանքով անդրադառնում ենք Չեմպիոնների լիգայի հայաստանյան ցուցադրումներին: Ինչպես գիտեք Հայաստանում եվրոպական ամենահեղինակավոր առաջնության ցուցադրման հեղինակային իրավունքերը պատկանում են  Հ1-ին: Եվ ի շնորհիվ Հանրային հեռուստաընկերության,  արդեն շատ հայ ֆուտբոլասերներ մոռացել են, որ Չեմպիոնների լիգան, ոչ թե Ռեալի և Բարսելոնայի , այլ ողջ եվրոպական ակումբային ֆուտբոլի գլխավոր առաջնությունն է: Անկախ այն հանգամաքից, թե Բարսելոնան կամ Ռեալը, ում հետ են մրցում`առանց վարանելու Հ1-ը ընտրում է նրանց խաղերի հեռարձակումները : Բացառության կարգով նշենք, որ ՉԼ ընթացիկ խաղարկության 5-րդ տուրում հանրայինի սպորտային անձնակազմը հասկացավ, որ ամոթ կլինի ցուցարդել Ռեալ-Դինամո Զագրեբ մարզական առումով ոչ մի հետաքրքրություն չառաջացնող հանդիպում և փոխարենը արդարացիորեն ընտրվեց` Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ-Բենֆիկա անչափ գրավիչ և հետաքրքրաշարժ հանդիպումը: Իհարկե, եթե ընտրվում են խաղեր, երբ Բարսելոնան մրցում է Միլանի` կամ ասենք Ռեալը` Լիոնի հետ, ապա այստեղ ոչ-ոք չի կարող առարկություններ անել, բայց եթե օրինակ մարզական առումով մեծ հետաքրքրություն առաջացնող` Վալենսիա-Բայեր խաղի փոխարեն ընտրվում ոչ մի հետարքրքություն չառաջացնող`ՎիկտորիաՊլզեն-Բարսելոնա հանդիպումը`դա արդեն անընդունելի է: Ճիշտ է Հայաստանում Մեսիի կամ Ռոնալդուի երկրպագուների մեծ բանակ կարելի է հավաքել, բայց հակառակ կերպ կարելի է հավաքել մի քանի անգամ ավելի մեծաքանակ բանակ, որը չի երկրպագում ոչ Ռեալին, ոչ Բարսելոնային և հատկապես Ռոնալդուին ու Մեսիին: Վերջին ուսումնասիրությունների և հարցումների  արդյունքում պարզ դարձավ, որ մեր հանրապետությունում այլ Եվրոպական ակումբների բազմաթիվ երկրպագուներ կան, որոնք նաև տարբեր ֆան խմբավորումներ են կազմում Օրինակի համար նշենք` Յուվենտուսի “Արմենտուս.Սև-սպիտակ բանակը” ֆան ակումբը  կամ  Բավարիայի “Die Roten armfans”  ֆան խմբավորումը: Սա իմիջայլոց:  Հատկապես ցուցադրումներից դժգոհում են մարզերում բնակավող մեր ֆուտբոլասեր հայրենակիցները, ովքեր ստիպված են լինում դիտել Հանրայինի եթերում ցուցադրված խաղերը, քանի որ Շողակաթ հեռուստաընկերությունը, որը զուգահեռաբար ցուցադրում է այլ ակումբների մասնակցությամբ հանդիպումներ` ոչ բոլոր մարզերում է հեռարձակվում: Այստեղից հարց է ծագում` ինչու է Հ1-ը տառապում “Բարսամանյաով” և “Ռեալամանյաով”: Իհարկե ցանկալի կլիներ այս հարցը ուղղել նրանց: Մի քանի ֆուտբոլասերի հանդիպեցինք, որոնք նշեցին, որ փողոցում պատահական հանդիպելով Հ1-ի “ֆուտբոլագետ” մարզական մեկնաբաններից մի քանիսին` փորձել են պարզել Ռեալի ու Բարսայի մասնակցությամբ խաղերի ցուցադրման հետ կապված որոշ հանգամանքեր, սակայն մեկնաբանները պատճառաբանել են, որ նրանք մեղք չունեն, որ այդպիսին է հեռարձակման տրամաբանությունը: Իսկ այն հարցին, թե ո՞վ է ընտրում հանդիպումների ցուցադրումները` նրանք պատասխանել են, որ դա վերադասի խնդիրն է:  Այստեղ երկու տարբերակ է առաջանում`

1.Հ1-ը անկախ այլ հանգամանքներից, ցուցադրում է Ռեալի և Բարսելոնայի խաղերը` կարծելով, որ հանրապետությունում այդ ակումբների երկրպագուների թիվը ավելի մեծ է և փորձում է ավելի շատ փող աշխատել և բարձրացնել իր հեղինակությունը:

2. իսպանական գրանդներին երկրպագող ֆուտբոլային մեկնաբաններն են, որոնց կողմնապահությունը ակնհայտ երևում է հեռուստահեռարձակումների ժամանակ: Այդպիսով նրանք խախտում են հասարակական շահերի պահպանումը և  ճշգրտությունը: Չ՞է, որ հեռուստատեսությունը ստեղծված է  որպես հասարակության շահերին, նրա պահանջներին  կամ կարիքներին ծառայելու համար: Գաղտնիք չէ, որ հեռուստադիտողի վստահությունը ձեռք բերելու համար` պետք է ձեռք բերել այնպիսի մարդու համբավ, որին կարելի է հավատալ, բայց Հ1-ի ֆուտբոլային  մեկնաբանները հեռուստատեսային ռեպորտաժի կարևորագույն տեսակետերը շարունակում են խախտել:

Միգուցե է այլ տարբերակներ էլ լինեն, սակայն կարծում եմ այս 2-ը բոլորից հավանականներն են:

Աղբյուր` hotnews.am

----------

romanista (13.12.2011)

----------


## romanista

Նույն հաջողությամբ էլ 12-ը ցուցադրում ա իսպանական լա լիգայից երկու խաղ, էլի մեկը Ռեալի, մյուսը Բարսայի: Արդյունքում, ասենք Վալենսիա-Ատլետիկո և նմանատիպ այլ հետաքրքիր ու իսպանական առաջնությունում կենտրոնական հանդիպքւմներ չեն ցուցադրվում, և որ ամենակարևորն է, զուգահեռ նույն ալիքով ցուցադրվող Իտալական Ա սերիայի խաղերից ընդհանրապես ռեալի ու բարսայի հետ նույն ժամին համընկնող ասենք Ինտեր-Յուվենտուս կամ այլ շատ լավ խաղեր ցույց չեն տալիս: Էդ ալիքում էլ են պարզաբանում, թե այսպես ա, քանի որ ավելի շատ են իսպանական էդ երկու թիմերի երկրպագուները: Տենց ճիշտ չկա  :Wink:

----------


## Սահակիչ

Հեռուստացույց բառ իմ ստուգաբանությամբ՝ հեռվից սուտը ի ցույց
Պրզապես դա վատ սովորություն է՝ ծխելու նման մի բան:
Ազատվեք այդ վատ սովորությունից

----------


## armuk

Վերջին 15 րոպպեն միայն  :Hands Up:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Նոր սխալմամբ Հ1-ի մի հաղորդում էի նայում՝ Ազատ Գոտի - Armcomedy vs «Մեկ ազգ» (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDoS30D16BQ)

Հերիք չի էս «մեկ ազգի»-ի ներկայացուցիչը տարրական կուլտուրա չուներ, էկել էր գոռգռալու համար, համ էլ բացահայտ հոմոֆոբ արտահայտություններ են անում (համ էդ տգետը, համ բլոգգերը Փիղը), ու հաղորդավարն էլ «Էթանք քաղաքապետարանի մոտ գիշերը կանգնածներին քշենք» արտահայտությունից հետո ասում ա «էս դրական նոտայի վրա էլ ավարտենք»։

Որևէ մեկը տեղյա՞կ ա, Հայաստանում քսենոֆոբիան քրեորեն չի հետապնդվու՞մ դեռ։

----------

Rammstein (26.12.2011), Արէա (26.12.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Նոր սխալմամբ Հ1-ի մի հաղորդում էի նայում՝ Ազատ Գոտի - Armcomedy vs «Մեկ ազգ» (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDoS30D16BQ)
> 
> Հերիք չի էս «մեկ ազգի»-ի ներկայացուցիչը տարրական կուլտուրա չուներ, էկել էր գոռգռալու համար, համ էլ բացահայտ հոմոֆոբ արտահայտություններ են անում (համ էդ տգետը, համ բլոգգերը Փիղը), ու հաղորդավարն էլ «Էթանք քաղաքապետարանի մոտ գիշերը կանգնածներին քշենք» արտահայտությունից հետո ասում ա «էս դրական նոտայի վրա էլ ավարտենք»։
> 
> Որևէ մեկը տեղյա՞կ ա, Հայաստանում քսենոֆոբիան քրեորեն չի հետապնդվու՞մ դեռ։


Զգույշ, Արտակ ջան, Թամազյան Գոռը կգա հետևիցդ  :Scare: 
Զզվելի էր ամբողջ հաղորդումն սկզբից մինչև վերջ։ Հոյակապ հաղորդավար է, բան չունեմ ասելու. 40 րոպեի ընթացքում Նարեկն ու Սերգեյն էդպես էլ հնարավորություն չունեցան գոնե մի նախադասությւոն մինչև վերջ արտաբերելու։

----------

Rammstein (26.12.2011), Աթեիստ (26.12.2011)

----------


## Artgeo

> Թամազյան Գոռը


 :Shok:  Շոկի մեջ եմ, ո՞վ ա էդ կրիմինալը:

----------

Rammstein (26.12.2011), Աթեիստ (26.12.2011), Ռուֆուս (26.12.2011)

----------


## Rammstein

*Հլը վիճակը.*



*Իրականում պիտի սենց լիներ.*

----------

Մարկիզ (15.02.2012), Մինա (15.02.2012), Ռուֆուս (26.12.2011), Վահե-91 (26.12.2011)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Որևէ մեկը տեղյա՞կ ա, Հայաստանում քսենոֆոբիան քրեորեն չի հետապնդվու՞մ դեռ։


էտ մեկը չգիտեմ, բայց «մեկ ազգ»-ի մասին մի երկու բան կարամ ասեմ:
Մի 7 տարի առաջ մեկը փորձում էր ինձ դարձնել դրա անդամներից մեկը: Մի քանի ժամ անիմաստ խոսում էր, ավելի ճիշտ գլուխ էր շինում  :Bad:  ես էլ համարյա իրան չէի լսում, բայց 2 բան լավ տպավորվելա հիշողությանս մեջ՝
1. Ինքը ինձ խոստանում էր, որ եթե դառնամ մեկ ազգի անդամ, պրոբլեմ չեմ ունենա քաղմասի հետ: Բայց ինձ ճանաչելով, որ մի քիչ ուղեղն աշխատացներ, կհասկանար, որ ինձ էտ պետք չի, քանի որ ես մինչև հիմա պրոբլեմ չեմ ունեցել քաղմասի հետ ու էն ժամանակ 13, հիմա արդեն 20 տարվա ընթացքում ոտք չեմ դրել էտ շենք:
2. Իմ պարտականություններից պետք է լիներ հազարից մեկ, ամիսը հազիվ մի անգամ (շատ կասկածում եմ, որ էտքան քիչ) թրուցիկների պատրաստման կամ բաժանման/փակցմանը մասնակցել՝ այն էլ անվճար:
Հետո ասում էր, որ անդամերի մեծ մասը երիտասարդներ են, լավ ժամանակ կարամ անցկացնեմ իրանց հետ, նոր ընկերներ ձեռք կբերեմ և այլն: Հետո հավելեց, որ բոլոր անդամները իրար նկատմամբ մաքուր ընկերական հարաբերություններ ունեն ու ոչ մի կծու հումոր կամ խոսք մեկը մյուսի նկատմամբ կյանքում չի ասում (մի խոսքով զոմբի են էլի  :Think:  ): Մենակ մի 30 րոպե խոսում էր էտ մեկ ազգի հիմնադրի մասին, նրա վեհ անձի ու մեջբերում նրա աֆորիզմները ամեն անգամ հարցնելով «Տենու՞մ ես ինչ ճիշտ բաներա ասում»: Բայց իհարկե մի քանի ժամ ճառը լսելուց հետո (զուտ քաղաքավարությունից ելնելով էի լսում) ես պատասխանեցի ոչ, քանի որ դեռ այն ժամանակվանից (ես 13 տարեկան հազիվ լինեի էտ ժամանակ) ես դեմ եմ եղել որևէ կուսակցությանը կամ դաշինքին անդամակցելուն՝ որովհետև շատ հեռու եմ քաղաքականությունից և դա իմ չսիրած թեման է, որից ես գլուխ չեմ հանում (մենակ թե չասեք էս դաշինքը քաղաքանության հետ կապ չունի  :Shok: ):
*Աթեիստ* ջան շատ շնորհակալ եմ, որ դու էս վիդեոն տեղադրեցիր ստեղ, ես էլ տեսա էս մարդուն ու հասկացա ինչից եմ փրկվել: Եթե իմ տեղը ավելի միամիտ երեխա լիներ, հիմա էս մարդու ստրուկը դարձած կլիներ: Տեսել եք ոնցա դրա անդամներից մեկը յութուբի քոմենթները շաղախել էտ մարդու աֆորիզմներով ՞  :Shok:  Երևի Գոռը իրա համար աստվածա, ինքն էլ աստվածաշնչից տողերա մեջբերում, որ բոլոր անհավաատները (ովքեր չեն հարգում Գոռի վեհ անձը) տենան ու սկսեն հարգել Թամազյան Գոռին   :Angry2: 
Հաղորդումից մի բան էլ կարելի էր հասկանար՝ մեկ ազգը բացի թռուցիկներ բաժանելուց կամ փակցնելուց ուրիշ ձև չի կարա քարոզի էտ գաղափարները, քանի որ Գոռ Թամազյանի յուրաքանչյուր ելույթ հեռուստատեսությամբ կամ ռադիոյով կհավասարեցնի հողին մեկ ազգի «ռեյտինգը»  :Cool:

----------

Ariadna (16.02.2012), Rammstein (26.12.2011), Աթեիստ (04.01.2012), Արէա (27.12.2011), Մինա (15.02.2012)

----------


## armuk

Շքեղ չի, բայց ուրախ է

----------


## wem

Նազենի Հովհաննիսյանը փոխել է՞ հեռուստաընկերությունը:  :Think: 
http://asekose.am/2012/01/27/%D5%86%...F%D5%A1%D5%BD/

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ծանր հոդված...  :Sad: 




> *Մի´ սպանեք լրագրողի մորը*
> 
> Երբ իր բնակարանի մուտքի մոտ գնդակահարվեց Ռուսաստանի հանրային հեռուստաընկերության առաջին գլխավոր տնօրեն , «Час пик» հաղորդման հեղինակ Վլադ Լիստեւը, նրա հիշատակին լրագրող Տիգրան Նաղդալյանը «կրակեց» իր հռչակավոր խոսքը. «Մի' կրակեք լրագրողի վրա»:
> 
> Դա 1995թ. մարտի 1-ին էր, եւ Տիգրանը չէր էլ կարող պատկերացնել, որ ընդամենը մի քանի տարի հետո նույն ճակատագրին է արժանանալու ինքը: Տիգրանին եւս վիճակված էր լինել առաջինը եւ գնդակահարվել: Նրան դիմահար կրակոցով սպանեցին ծնողների բնակարանի առջեւ: Պատվեր էր: Քիլլերը երկար հետեւել էր եւ օգտագործել հարմար առիթը: 2002թ. դեկտեմբերի 28-ն էր: Տիգրանը աշխատում էր իր հեղինակային` «Օրակարգ»հաղորդման տարեվերջյան թողարկման վրա: Չավարտեց: «Օրակարգը» եթեր հեռարձակվեց անավարտ վիճակում եւ արդեն նրա հիշատակին: Այդ ժամանակ Տիգրանը Հանրային հեռուստառադիոխորհրդի նախագահն էր` առաջին նախագահը, ինչպես Վլադ Լիստեւը:
> 
> Ամեն տարի Վլադ Լիստեւի սպանության օրը Մոսկվայում հավաքվում են լրագրողներ, հիշում գործընկերոջը, հարգում նրա հիշատակը: Տիգրանին էլ են հիշում` մտերիմները կամ, ավելի ճիշտ, նրանց մի մասը: 2011-ի դեկտեմբերի 28-ին նրան քչերը հիշեցին կամ, ավելի ճիշտ, չհիշեցին: Մեզ մոտ հիշելն արդեն դարձել է ըստ շահի, որովհետեւ, ի տարբերություն Ռուսաստանի կամ այլ երկրների, այստեղ պրոֆեսիոնալիզմը վաղուց դիրքերը զիջել է մարտնչող միջակությանը: Իսկ ինչպե՞ս կարող է միջակությունը հիշել, հարգել, բարձրաձայնել: Հենց այդ մարտնչող միջակությունն էլ այսօր դարձել է մեր կյանքի, ապրելաձեւի թելադրողն ու որոշիչը:
> 
> Չէի գրի այս մասին, եթե նախօրեին Հանրայինի «Առաջին լրատվական»-ով,որտեղ, ի դեպ, դեռ աշխատում են Տիգրանի գործընկերներից ոմանք, չտեսնեի Վազգեն Սարգսյանի ընտանիքին ՀՀ պաշտպանության նախարար Սեյրան Օհանյանի այցի լուսաբանումը: Անուրանալի է Վազգեն Սարգսյանի ներդրումը հայկական բանակի կազմավորման գործում: Ոչ ոք դրանում չի կասկածում: Եվ շատ բնական ու մարդկային էր բանակի կազմավորման 20-ամյակի առիթով պաշտպանության նախարար Սեյրան Օհանյաի այցը նրա ծնողներին: Անբնական էր այցի լուսաբանման այն տարբերակը, որ հեռարձակվեց Հանրային հեռուստաընկերության «Առաջին լրատվական» ծրագրով: Հայաստանում գործող ցանկացած հեռուստաընկերությամբ այցի` այդ ձեւաչափով լուսաբանումը  կարելի էր հանդուրժել, դիմանալ, չնյարդայնանալ, նույնիսկ չհիշել լրագրողական համերաշխության մասին, բայց Հանրային հեռուստաընկերության դեպքում չես կարող չասել. «Տղե'րք, ձեր արածը բարոյական չէ»:
> ...


Աղբյուր

----------

Freeman (03.02.2012), Quyr Qery (26.07.2012), Smokie (20.02.2012), Մինա (15.02.2012), Շինարար (03.02.2012)

----------


## Rammstein

Անտի մեկ ազգ vs. Մեկ ազգ

----------

Cassiopeia (13.02.2012), Chuk (16.02.2012), Freeman (17.02.2012), Kanamar (14.02.2012), Quyr Qery (26.07.2012), Աթեիստ (14.02.2012), Մինա (15.02.2012), Ռուֆուս (13.02.2012)

----------


## Artgeo

Չեմ հասկանում, Հանրայինում նորմալ մարդ չի՞ մնացել: 
Հայաստանում ՊԵՏԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ՉԿԱ՞: 

Քիչա բանտում չի, մի հատ էլ Հանրայինով են ցույց տալիս անընդհատ...

----------

Quyr Qery (26.07.2012), Աթեիստ (14.02.2012), Մարկիզ (15.02.2012), Մինա (15.02.2012), Ռուֆուս (15.02.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ժող հերիք ա էլի էս շիզոֆռենիկին ամեն տեղ դնեք:

----------

Quyr Qery (26.07.2012), Մարկիզ (15.02.2012), Մինա (15.02.2012)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ժող հերիք ա էլի էս շիզոֆռենիկին ամեն տեղ դնեք:


20-ականներին 1-ին համաշխարհայինում պարտված ծանր սոցիալ-տնտեսական վիճակում գտնվող և ազգային արժանատվությունը ոտնահարված ժողովուրդ ունեցող Գերմանիայում Հիտլերի նման շիզոֆրենիկին հենց այսպես այնքան տեղ ու հնարավորություն տվեցին, որ եկավ իշխանության, արդյունքում էլ մի 50 միլիոն մարդու գլուխ կերավ: Նման չի՞ սա… Հիմա երևի փող ա կպցնում, բայց դե նկատած կլինեք, մեր երկում մարդկանց ախորժակը հեռուստատեսությամբ երևալու հաճախանալուն զուգահեռ աճում է: Մի 10 տարի հետո երկրի նախագահ չդառնա հանկարծ: Մեզ էդքան մարդկային ռեսուրս չունենք, որ Ադոլֆներ բուծենք:  :Jpit:

----------

Quyr Qery (26.07.2012)

----------


## Chelovek84

2010 թվականի ֆուտբոլի աշխարհի առաջնությունից հետո հեռուստացույց չեմ դիտում։ Հավանաբար այլևս չեմ էլ դիտի այդ չարիքը։

----------


## V!k

ժողովուրդ մի հարցով կարո՞ղ եք օգնել... այսօր ժամը 17:00-ի Հայլուրի թողարկումն է պետք գտնել :Think:

----------


## Ruby Rue

Էս Հ1-ը ոչ թե Հանրային Հեռուստաընկերություն է, այլ Հեքիաթասացների Հեռուստաընկերություն:
Գրմ եղբայրներն ու հատկապես մեր հայրենակից Գյուլնազ տատը կերազեին նման հեքիաթներ պատմել... Դե էս ամենը հիմնականում «լրատվականների» մասին է, սերիալների մասին ավելի լավ է լռել :Bad:

----------

Varzor (14.07.2012)

----------


## ivy

Մի դրվագ էսօրվա առավոտից:

Միացրել էի հեռուստացույցը, Դար 21 էի նայում, էն էլ շատ արագ շրջեցի՝ վատանալով հայկական ժամանակակից էստրադայի սարսափելի որակից:
Էդպես շրջեցի Հ1, էնտեղ «Առավոտ լուսո» ծրագիրն էր: 
Տաղավարում նստած է Արևիկ Ուդումյանը՝ աղջիկ, որին ժամանակին տեսնում էի  Դար 21-ում. փաստորեն տեղափոխվել է Հ1: Նայում եմ վրան, հավատս չի գալիս, որ էդ նույն ջահելիկ աչոնն է: Ինքը իրեն լրիվ «տյոտյայացրած», օպերա գնալու շորերով, զզվելի քանակությամբ շպարով... Սիրտս վատացավ: Դա դեռ քիչ էր, մեկ էլ հաղորդման արդեն վերջում ներս է ընկնում նրա գործընկերը՝ Սուրեն Փահլևանյանը, որին նույնպես հիշում էի Դար 21-ից (փաստորեն բլոկով են տեղափոխվել Հ1)` աչքերը ուռած, «քնած մնացած» վիճակներում, լավ բացվածքով սպիտակ մայկայի տակից ինչ-որ ժնջիլի հետ խճճված հայկական խիտ դոշամազը դուրս ցցած, ուզում է հասկանալ, թե ինչ է կատարվում տաղավարում, Արևիկն էլ ջանում է օգնել էդ գործում: Բայց սա լրիվ անջատված վիճակում, «ախչի մի հատ կոֆե դիր» հայացքով, բթացած նստած է: Ուշացել է գործից մարդը... Ինչ անենք, որ էդ գործը ուղիղ եթերով հաղորդում է:
Էշացել մնացել եմ:

----------

Adriano (27.07.2012), impression (27.07.2012), Nimra (29.08.2012), Quyr Qery (26.07.2012), Varzor (26.07.2012), Ներսես_AM (26.07.2012), Ռուֆուս (26.07.2012)

----------


## mrchuk

Իմ ատելությունը ու բողոքը Հ1-ի նկատմամբ փորձեցի արտահայտել հոլիվուդյան ֆիլմերի թրեյլերի տեսքով՝ իր բոլոր օրենքներով: Հուսով եմ կհավանեք: 

Հ.Գ. 
Հիմա աշխատում եմ առանձին «Կյանքի Կարուսել»-ը քննադատող հոլովակի վրա, եթե ինչ-որ առաջարկություններ ունեք, մեծ հաճույքով կլսեմ՝ գուցե օգտագործեմ:
Շնորհակալություն

----------

Artgeo (29.08.2012), Freeman (30.08.2012), keyboard (29.08.2012), Moonwalker (29.08.2012), My World My Space (30.08.2012), Peace (29.08.2012), Tig (29.08.2012), Հայկօ (29.08.2012)

----------


## Nimra

> Իմ ատելությունը ու բողոքը Հ1-ի նկատմամբ փորձեցի արտահայտել հոլիվուդյան ֆիլմերի թրեյլերի տեսքով՝ իր բոլոր օրենքներով: Հուսով եմ կհավանեք: 
> 
> Հ.Գ. 
> Հիմա աշխատում եմ առանձին «Կյանքի Կարուսել»-ը քննադատող հոլովակի վրա, եթե ինչ-որ առաջարկություններ ունեք, մեծ հաճույքով կլսեմ՝ գուցե օգտագործեմ:
> Շնորհակալություն


*թույլ էր*: Ես ոչ մի բողոք ու մեծ ատելություն չտեսա հոլովակում: 
Հա , հեգնանքդ էր երևում, բայց , կոպիտ ասաց, ասելիքդ հասցնելու համար , հեգնանքդ խանգարում էր:
Իմ կարծիքով, պետք է ավելի մշակես:

----------

Աթեիստ (29.08.2012)

----------


## Nimra

> Մի դրվագ էսօրվա առավոտից:
> 
> Միացրել էի հեռուստացույցը, Դար 21 էի նայում, էն էլ շատ արագ շրջեցի՝ վատանալով հայկական ժամանակակից էստրադայի սարսափելի որակից:
> Էդպես շրջեցի Հ1, էնտեղ «Առավոտ լուսո» ծրագիրն էր: 
> Տաղավարում նստած է Արևիկ Ուդումյանը՝ աղջիկ, որին ժամանակին տեսնում էի  Դար 21-ում. փաստորեն տեղափոխվել է Հ1: Նայում եմ վրան, հավատս չի գալիս, որ էդ նույն ջահելիկ աչոնն է: Ինքը իրեն լրիվ «տյոտյայացրած», օպերա գնալու շորերով, զզվելի քանակությամբ շպարով... Սիրտս վատացավ: Դա դեռ քիչ էր, մեկ էլ հաղորդման արդեն վերջում ներս է ընկնում նրա գործընկերը՝ Սուրեն Փահլևանյանը, որին նույնպես հիշում էի Դար 21-ից (փաստորեն բլոկով են տեղափոխվել Հ1)` աչքերը ուռած, «քնած մնացած» վիճակներում, լավ բացվածքով սպիտակ մայկայի տակից ինչ-որ ժնջիլի հետ խճճված հայկական խիտ դոշամազը դուրս ցցած, ուզում է հասկանալ, թե ինչ է կատարվում տաղավարում, Արևիկն էլ ջանում է օգնել էդ գործում: Բայց սա լրիվ անջատված վիճակում, «ախչի մի հատ կոֆե դիր» հայացքով, բթացած նստած է: Ուշացել է գործից մարդը... Ինչ անենք, որ էդ գործը ուղիղ եթերով հաղորդում է:
> Էշացել մնացել եմ:


երբ Հայաստանում էի, ուղղակի սարսափում էի առավոտյան հաղորդումներից, բալոր ալիքներով նույն բանն էր, նույնաոճ տաղավարն ու աղջիկ-տղա հաղորդավարները, որ իրար հետ լկստված խոսում էին ու դա համարում առավոտյան հաղորդում վարել: Զզվում էի առավոտյան tv  միացնելուց ու դրա համար էլ նախընտրում էի երգ լսել ու գործերս անել: Որովհետև նենց հօգնած էին վարում, նենց հոգնած սցենարներ էին, որ քնիցս նոր արթնացած ուզում էի մերոնց ՚՚բարի գիշեր՚՚ ասել:
Մի խոսով, մենք էստեղ ուղղակի ջուր ենք ծեծքւմ ու իրար մեջ արտահայտում մեր բողոքը, իսկ նրանցից ումից որ բողոքում, նրանց պետքն էլ չի:
Հուսանք, հուսանք, որ մի օր մեր եթերների որակն էլ կբարձրանա ու հանրային ալիքը գոնե կդադարի սերիալային ալիք համարվելուց ու երեխաներին , իրենց տուֆտալոգիաները հրամցնելու փոխարեն, կներկայացնեն բարի ու խելացի ֆիլմեր ու հաղորդումներ:

----------

Arpine (29.08.2012), Varzor (29.08.2012)

----------


## DavitH

հիմա ում խոսացնես կբողոքի եթերից բայց էտ բողոքողների մեծ մասի տուն մտնես նստած աչքերը չռած ետ անիմաստ ու անգրագետ, հակահայակական ու հակամարդկային հաղորդումներն ու սերիալներն են :
Մանավանդ Հ1-ը, Հ1 պիտի լինի հանրային ալիք պիտի ցույց տան հաղորդումներ, որոնք բոլորին հաճելի են, ճանաչողական ու կրթող հաղորդումներ են պետք, հաղորդումներ են պետք որ մարդկանց ճաշակ բարձրանա: Մի ժամանակ ցույց էին տալիս բարի գիշեր երեխաներ, մուլտֆիլմներ ու երեխաները նայելու բան էին ունենում: ՀԻմա երեխաների հերոսները դարձել են Որոգայթի Հովոները ու չգիտեմ ինչերը, դրա համար էլ ես օրին էնք ու հլը վատանալու ա մեր վիճակը:

ես արդեն Հ1-ով ֆուտբոլ էլ չեմ նայում  :Sad:

----------

Arpine (29.08.2012), Nimra (29.08.2012), Varzor (29.08.2012), Աթեիստ (29.08.2012), Նարե91 (29.08.2012)

----------


## mrchuk

> *թույլ էր*: Ես ոչ մի բողոք ու մեծ ատելություն չտեսա հոլովակում: 
> Հա , հեգնանքդ էր երևում, բայց , կոպիտ ասաց, ասելիքդ հասցնելու համար , հեգնանքդ խանգարում էր:
> Իմ կարծիքով, պետք է ավելի մշակես:


Ես չեմ սիրում երբ քննադատությունը ամենաուղիղ կերպով ա արվում. եթե բողոքում ես, ապա պետք ա կամ քֆռտես կամ էլ պաթետիկ ձենով մեկը պետք ա ավելի պաթետիկ տեքստ կարդա՝ «նրանք լվանում են մեր ուղեղները, ասենք հերիք է...» 

Ատում եմ նման քարոզչական մոտեցումը, դրա համար նախընտրել եմ նոր՝ հեգնական ու թեթև նայվող տարբերակը, ով հասկանա՝ հասկանա, չէ՝ չէ... Սա ասում եմ ոչ թե նրա համար որ ինչ-որ խորը գաղափար կա, այլ ուղղակի ստացվում ա այնպես, որ շատերը չգիտեն թե ով ա Արթուր Պողոսյանը, ինչ կապ ունի Հ1-ի հետ, չգիտեն անգլերեն ու չեն գտնում կապը ձայնի ու պատկերի մեջ, չեն տեսել էն հայտնի ֆիլմերը որոնց հետ զուգահեռներ է տարված, չեն նկատում Բոսխի նկարը, կամ չգիտեն թե ինչ ա իրենից ներկայացնում R վարկանիշը:

Փորձել եմ սարքել էնպիսի մի հոլովակ, որը յուրօրինակ ա ու իրենից գոնե մի քիչ ստեղծագործական արժեք ա ներկայացնում: Ստացվել ա կամ շատ բարդ/խառը (էդպես չէի նախատեսում) կամ իրոք վատ, որի հետ իհարկե դժվար ա համակերպվել:  :Smile:

----------

keyboard (30.08.2012)

----------


## Nimra

> Ես չեմ սիրում երբ քննադատությունը ամենաուղիղ կերպով ա արվում. եթե բողոքում ես, ապա պետք ա կամ քֆռտես կամ էլ պաթետիկ ձենով մեկը պետք ա ավելի պաթետիկ տեքստ կարդա՝ «նրանք լվանում են մեր ուղեղները, ասենք հերիք է...» 
> 
> Ատում եմ նման քարոզչական մոտեցումը, դրա համար նախընտրել եմ նոր՝ հեգնական ու թեթև նայվող տարբերակը, ով հասկանա՝ հասկանա, չէ՝ չէ... Սա ասում եմ ոչ թե նրա համար որ ինչ-որ խորը գաղափար կա, այլ ուղղակի ստացվում ա այնպես, որ շատերը չգիտեն թե ով ա Արթուր Պողոսյանը, ինչ կապ ունի Հ1-ի հետ, չգիտեն անգլերեն ու չեն գտնում կապը ձայնի ու պատկերի մեջ, չեն տեսել էն հայտնի ֆիլմերը որոնց հետ զուգահեռներ է տարված, չեն նկատում Բոսխի նկարը, կամ չգիտեն թե ինչ ա իրենից ներկայացնում R վարկանիշը:
> 
> Փորձել եմ սարքել էնպիսի մի հոլովակ, որը յուրօրինակ ա ու իրենից գոնե մի քիչ ստեղծագործական արժեք ա ներկայացնում: Ստացվել ա կամ շատ բարդ/խառը (էդպես չէի նախատեսում) կամ իրոք վատ, որի հետ իհարկե դժվար ա համակերպվել:


Եթե սիրում ես քննադատել, ուրեմն պատրաստ եղիր նաև դրանք լսել:
Սա հենց այնպես:
Աշխատանքդ յուրօրինակ է, բան չունեմ ասելու, բայց ես գրել էի , որ թույլ է:
Իսկ եթե դու  կարծիք ես հարցնում ` գովասանք ակնկալելով, ուրեմն ներող :Smile: 
Ես անգլերեն չեմ հասկանում, չեմ ճանաչում Արթուր Պողոսյանին, բայց շաաաատ դժգոհ եմ Հ1 -ի կատարած գործերից:
Ժողովուրդը կասեր` մի տնից ենք, բայց մի հալի չենք :Smile: 
Իսկ մշակման կարիք հաստատ որ ունի աշխատանքդ ու այդ մշակումը պիտի կատարվի հենց քո կողմից:

----------


## mrchuk

Քննադատությունը շատ լավ եմ ընդունում, դա չի հարցը: Բոլորիդ կարծիքը շատ կարևորում եմ, ու արդեն ասեցի որ դրանք կօգտագործեմ հաջորդ հոլովակի ավելի լավը դարձնելու համար: Բայց թույլը շատ լայն հասկացություն ա, դուք չեք ասում ինչ կուզեիք տեսնել, որը ստեղ չկար: Ես ուզում եմ կոնկրետ իմանալ, որն ա թուլության պատճառը՝ երկա՞ր էր թե կարճ, անհասկանալի՞ էր թե շատ պարզ, տեխնիկապե՞ս էր վատը, և այլն...

----------

Jarre (01.08.2013), keyboard (30.08.2012), Հայկօ (29.08.2012), Նիկեա (27.04.2013)

----------


## Nimra

> Քննադատությունը շատ լավ եմ ընդունում, դա չի հարցը: Բոլորիդ կարծիքը շատ կարևորում եմ, ու արդեն ասեցի որ դրանք կօգտագործեմ հաջորդ հոլովակի ավելի լավը դարձնելու համար: Բայց թույլը շատ լայն հասկացություն ա, դուք չեք ասում ինչ կուզեիք տեսնել, որը ստեղ չկար: Ես ուզում եմ կոնկրետ իմանալ, որն ա թուլության պատճառը՝ երկա՞ր էր թե կարճ, անհասկանալի՞ էր թե շատ պարզ, տեխնիկապե՞ս էր վատը, և այլն...


ասեցի արդեն, որ բողոքը տիպիկ չի երևում, եթե նախապես գրած չլինեիր, որ դա բողոք է, կնայեի ու կասեի` իբր ինչ:
ինչի համար եմ ուզում, որ ավելի լավը լինի, որովհետև այն այստեղ գրված քննադատումների պես չի մնում մեր նեղ շրջանակում ու հույս ունեմ, որ նման ասելիքների շնորհիվ ինչ-որ բան կփոխվի:
ինձ համար անհասկանալի էր, հասկանում ես, ոնց որ ծաղր լիներ: Մի խոսքով, ավելի կոնկրետ` (համարենք , որ նախապես չէիր գրել ինչի մասին է)  իբր ինչ էիր ուզում ես հոլովակով ասել????
Այ այս տեսակ տպավորություն էր: :Smile:

----------

Աթեիստ (29.08.2012)

----------


## mrchuk

> իբր ինչ էիր ուզում ես հոլովակով ասել????


Որ ունենք նման «հիանալի» ալիք, որը ամեն օր՝ օրը 24 ժամ հանրային ալիքին անվայել լուրեր, հաղորդումներ ու սերիալներ ա ցուցադրում:

----------


## Valentina

"Ազատ գոտի"հաղորդումը երբ նոր էր սկսել եթեր դուրս գալ, նայում էի, բանավեճերը հետաքրքիր էին, աշխույժ, հասկացվում էր ինչ հարց ա քննարկվում:Արտակ Վարդանյանն էլ չէր թողում որ հեռուսադիտողը քնի:
Ափսոսում եմ, որ հաղորդավարը փոխվեց, որովհետև հիմա դարձել ա ձանձրալի ծրագիր: Եթե նույնիսկ սկզբից նայում ես հաղորդումը, տենց էլ չի հասկացվում ի՛նչ են քննարկում, ի՛նչ հարց ա դրված, ով ինչ կարծիք ունի և վերջում ինչ եզրակացության եկան: Էլ չեմ ասում եթե սխալվես կեսից նայես: Տպավորություն ա, որ հերթական սերիալն ա հեռարձակվում, որտեղ շենքի ժողովուրդը հավաքվել ա սուրճի սեղանի ու շուրջ  քննարկում ա հարևանների ընտանեկան կյանքը:

----------

Enna Adoly (27.04.2013), Smokie (27.04.2013), Այբ (27.04.2013), Վահե-91 (27.04.2013)

----------


## Rammstein

> "Ազատ գոտի"հաղորդումը երբ նոր էր սկսել եթեր դուրս գալ, նայում էի, բանավեճերը հետաքրքիր էին, աշխույժ, հասկացվում էր ինչ հարց ա քննարկվում:Արտակ Վարդանյանն էլ չէր թողում որ հեռուսադիտողը քնի:
> Ափսոսում եմ, որ հաղորդավարը փոխվեց, որովհետև հիմա դարձել ա ձանձրալի ծրագիր: Եթե նույնիսկ սկզբից նայում ես հաղորդումը, տենց էլ չի հասկացվում ի՛նչ են քննարկում, ի՛նչ հարց ա դրված, ով ինչ կարծիք ունի և վերջում ինչ եզրակացության եկան: Էլ չեմ ասում եթե սխալվես կեսից նայես: Տպավորություն ա, որ հերթական սերիալն ա հեռարձակվում, որտեղ շենքի ժողովուրդը հավաքվել ա սուրճի սեղանի ու շուրջ  քննարկում ա հարևանների ընտանեկան կյանքը:


Ես էդ ծրագիրը մի երկու անգամ եմ նայել ու իմ նայածում հեռուստադիտողին քնել չթողողի անունը ոչ թե Արտակ Վարդանյան էր, այլ` Գոռ Թամազյան:  :LOL:

----------

Freeman (28.04.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Հ1 ավելի շատ իրեն է գովում, քան գործով է ապացուցում, որ ինքը որակյալ հեռուստաալիք է:
Երեկ պատահմամբ մի պահ հեռուստաալիքները թերթելիս կանգ առա Հ1-ի վրա: Առավոտյան ծրագիրն էր, հյուրերն էլ «Քույր» հեռուստասերիալի ռեժիսորը, սցենարիստը և գլխավոր հերոսուհին էին: Հիմնականում խոսում էր ռեժիսորը և սցենարիստը: Նրանց խոսելուց ես մի պահ մտածեցի, թե երևի արտասահմանյան որակյալ, ավելի շուտ կինոյի, քան թե ինչ-որ սերիալի, ռեժիսորն ու սցենարիստը եկել են Հայաստան: Ավելին, էնքան իրենց գործը կայացած ու որակյալ են համարում, որ սցենարիստի համար նույնիսկ մարդկանց կարծիքները կարևոր չեն, իսկ ռեժիսորն էլ ընդհանրապես ռետինգի մասին հեչ չի մտածում, որովհետև «ռետինգն է ընկնում իրենց հետևից»:

Ընդհանրապես ոչ մի սերիալ չեմ նայում ու ոչ էլ ցանկություն ունեմ: Պարզապես զարմանում ու ջղայնանում եմ, որ մշակութային որակյալ հաղորդումներ ստեղծելու փոխարեն, ինչ-որ սերիալով եթերի ժամերն են լցնում ու  մի բան էլ մտածում են, թե «դաստիարակչական և ազգնվեր» գործ են անում:
Ու ամենացավալին այն է, որ ոչ միայն Հ1-ը, այլև մեր մյուս հեռուստաալիքների ժամաքանակը հիմնված է սերիալների և նրանց շարունակական կրկնությունների վրա...
Իսկ Հ1 էլ՝ որպես պետական և առաջին ալիք, պետք է իր մակարդակով օրինակ ծառայի մյուս ալիքների համար, այլ ոչ թե մյուսների նման  սերիալային մրցակցության մեջ մտնի...

----------

Smokie (27.04.2013), Tig (27.04.2013)

----------


## Tig

Ֆեյսբուքյան *Հեռուստաեթերի մաքրման պահանջ* խմբում կազմակերպվել և անցկացվում է *ստորագրահավաք* հետևյալ պահանջով՝

Մենք՝ ուսանողներս, պահանջում ենք, որ Հանրային հեռուստաընկերությունը ծառայի իր հանրային կոչմանը և գիտահանրամատչելի ու մշակութային ծրագրերը ցուցադրի երեկոյան՝ փրայմ թայմ ժամերին ցուցադրվող սերիալների փոխարեն: Մենք կտրականապես դեմ չենք փրայմ թայմ ժամերին հեռուստասերիալների առկայությանը, սակայն հեռուստաընկերությունը «hանրային» անվանումն է կրում, ուստի` պահանջում ենք ամենադիտվող ժամերին բացի հեռուստասերիալներից ցուցադրել նաև վերոնշյալ ժանրի ծրագրեր:
Հաշվի առնելով այն հանգամանքը, որ այսօր դեռևս սերիալները պահանջարկ ունեն, կարծում ենք` որոշ հեռուստասերիալների երկրպագուներ կարող են դրանք դիտել նաև գիշերային ժամերին:
Հարգելի «Հանրային հեռուստաընկերություն», ամենամեծ լսարան հավաքող ժամերը սերիալների և նույն ոճի ծրագրեր դիտող լսարանի մենաշնորհը չեն, և այլ բովանդակություն նախընտրողներն էլ իրավունք ունեն այդ ժամերին դիտել համապատասխան ժանրի և ձևաչափի հաղորդաշարեր:



հ.գ. բոլոր մտահոգ ուսանողները կարող են միանալ:

----------


## Artgeo

Հակիրճ ներկայացնեմ Հանրայինի պահվածքը վերջին 7 օրվա ընթացքում, 150 դրամի հետ կապված։ Անդրադառնում եմ միայն գլխավոր 21։00-ի թողարկմանը, ցերեկը սովորաբար իրենք միայն դրսերից են խոսում։ 


Օր առաջին 20.07.13 շաբաթ



Մի քանի խոսք 10-րդ րոպեից։ Ուղևորներ, որոնք ճարահատյակ ՎՃԱՐՈՒՄ ԵՆ 150 դրամ, խեղճ ու կրակ վարորդ, որի *պլանը բարձրացրել են։* Սյուժեի տևողությունը 2 րոպե։ 


Օր երրորդ, 22.07.13 երկուշաբթի



Մի քանի խոսք 5-րդ րոպեից։ ԵՊՀ այսպես կոչված ուսանողների բարեհաջող քննարկումը Նավասարդյանի մոտ։ Պուպուշ քաղաքապետարան, վդրուգ պարզվում ա, որ* պլանի բարձրացման քննարկումը պիտի լինի 22-ի երեկոյան*։ Սպառնալիքներ տրանսպորտի վիճակի վատթարացման, եթե գինը մնա 100 դրամ։ Սյուժեյի տևողությունը 4 րոպե։ Անմիջապես հետո, ջրի գնի իջեցման մասին սյուժե, որի հիմնական իմաստը «զատո ջուրը 4 դրամով էժանացել ա։ 

Օր չորրորդ, 23.07.13 երեքշաբթի



Մի քանի խոսք 7 - րդ րոպեից։ Հիմնականում «պոպուշ» ոստիկանության հորդոր, և «վայրենի» ակտիվիստների բերման ենթարկելու փաստը։  սյուժեի տևողությունը 1 րոպե։ Անմիջապես հետո սյուժե հաշմանդամների խնդիրների վերաբերյալ, տրանսպորտի հետ կապված, դրանից հետո սյուժե մետրոյի մասին։ Նորություններից հետո, ինչ-որ հարցազրույց, որին չեմ անդրադառնում, դա լրատվություն չի։ 

Օր հինգերորդ, 24.07.13 չորեքշաբթի
http://youtu.be/yKqim3K4ZBg ոչ մի խոսք, սյուժե միջմարզային տրանսպորտի մասին 12 րոպեից։ տևողությունը 1 րոպե։ 

Օր վեցերորդ, 25.07.13 հինգշաբթի

 ՀԵՆՑ ԱՌԱՋՅԻՆ ՍՅՈՒԺԵՆ, բանից պարզվում ա ԱՂՄԿԱՀԱՐՈՒՅՑ հարցի հանգուցալուծման օրն ա։ 1։30 րոպեից։ Կրթության նախարար, վարչապետ, տրանսպորտի նախարար, պետեկամուտների կոմիտե, քաղաքապետ ու լիքը լիքը ուրիշ մարդիկ, վդրուգ ակտիվացան, սկսեցին խոսել, խարնվեցին իրար... Երկրորդ սյուժե 6-րդ րոպեից։ Սպառնալիքներ քաղաքապետից, տրանսպորտի անվտանգության հետ կապված։ Տարոնի առաջին դասարանցու նման կարդալը, ամբողջը 4 րոպե։ 10-րդ րոպե չորրորդ սյուժե, 30 վարկյան ակտիվիստների մասին...


Օր յոթերորդ, 26.07.13 ուրբաթ 
http://youtu.be/L7o_-zaOFlY ՈՉ ՄԻ ԽՈՍՔ

Օր ութերորդ, 27.07.13 շաբաթ
http://youtu.be/tJsgjNXBCio ոչ մի խոսք

----------

Tig (28.07.2013), Աթեիստ (28.07.2013), Արէա (29.07.2013), Տրիբուն (28.07.2013)

----------


## Artgeo

ԳԼՈՒԽ IV։ Հոդված 28 
Հանրային հեռուստառադիոընկերությունը ղեկավարվում է օբյեկտիվության, ժողովրդավարության, անկողմնակալության սկզբունքներով եւ ապահովում է խոսքի ու ստեղծագործության ազատությունը։

Հանրային հեռուստառադիոընկերությունը պարտավոր է՝
գ) մշակել եւ իրականացնել ծրագրային քաղաքականություն՝

1) հասարակական առավել հնչեղություն ունեցող տեղեկատվության հեռարձակման համար օգտագործել ամենահարմար եթերային ժամանակը՝ ներկայացնելով խնդրի կամ հարցի վերաբերյալ կարծիքների բազմազանությունը,

2) հեռուստառադիոլսարանին մատուցել այնպիսի հաղորդաշարեր եւ հաղորդումների տեսակներ, որոնցում հաշվի են առնվում Հայաստանի տարբեր տարածաշրջանների, ազգային փոքրամասնությունների, հասարակության տարբեր շերտերի ու սոցիալական խմբերի շահերը.

Հանրային հեռուստառադիոընկերությունը հիմնականում ֆինանսավորվում է պետական բյուջեից։

http://parliament.am/legislation.php?sel=show&ID=1464

----------

Աթեիստ (28.07.2013), Տրիբուն (28.07.2013)

----------


## Tig

Ուղղակի խոսքեր չունեմ... :Love:

----------

Smokie (17.10.2013), Հարդ (14.06.2014), Նարե91 (15.06.2014)

----------


## Rammstein

Էս ֆուտբոլի մեկնաբանի հետ էս ո՞ւմ են նստացրել: Ահավոր ականջ ա ծակում «ա» երով խոսելը, հաստկապես ֆուտբոլի պարագայում:  :Wacko:   :Blink:

----------

Life (13.06.2014), Աթեիստ (13.06.2014), Յոհաննես (13.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (13.06.2014)

----------


## Rammstein

Ոմն Կարեն Բարսեղյան… Դագաղ ձայնով…  :Wacko:

----------


## John

> Ոմն Կարեն Բարսեղյան… Դագաղ ձայնով…


«Ուլիս»  թիմի մարզիչն է

----------


## Գոգարիկ

Կոնկրետ հաղորդավարների խնդիրը ես նմանացրեցի նոր ԲՈՒՀ-ը ավարտած ուսանողի՝ում աշխատանք տալու համար գործատուները անպայման/բացառությամբ որոշ դեպքերի/ աշխատանքային փորձ են պահանջում:Հիմա էս մարդիկ էլ էտ նույն աշխատանքային փորձը Հ1-ի հարթակում են ձեռք բերում ....դե առավելապես նրանք ովքեր «թափով» ծանոթ կամ բարեկամ ունեն:Ամբողջ խնդիրը կայանում է նրանում,որ ուղղակի Հ1-ի աշխատանքային խումբը փորձում է լցնել եթերը իսկ մնացածը կարեւոր չէ:

----------


## Հարդ

> Կոնկրետ հաղորդավարների խնդիրը ես նմանացրեցի նոր ԲՈՒՀ-ը ավարտած ուսանողի՝ում աշխատանք տալու համար գործատուները անպայման/բացառությամբ որոշ դեպքերի/ աշխատանքային փորձ են պահանջում:Հիմա էս մարդիկ էլ էտ նույն աշխատանքային փորձը Հ1-ի հարթակում են ձեռք բերում ....դե առավելապես նրանք ովքեր «թափով» ծանոթ կամ բարեկամ ունեն:Ամբողջ խնդիրը կայանում է նրանում,որ ուղղակի Հ1-ի աշխատանքային խումբը փորձում է լցնել եթերը իսկ մնացածը կարեւոր չէ:


Էս կարծիքն ինչ որ հիմնավորումներ ունի՞:

----------


## Գոգարիկ

Դե իհարկե,հիմնավորումն հասկանալու համար պետք է հանդիպել կյանքի ինչ-որ դժվարության ,այդ դեպքում կհասկանաք ինչ նկատի ունեմ:

----------


## Հարդ

Ես չգիտեմ դուք որտեղից եք տեղեկացել, որ ես կյանքում դժվարություններ չեմ ունեցել ))
Ես նկատի ունեի էն պնդումը, թե իրանք նպատակ ունեն ուղղակի եթեր լցնեն:

----------


## Գոգարիկ

Չէ իրականում են են նկատի չունեի ինչ դուք հասկացաք,ես կոնկրետ եթերը լցնելուն  նկատի չունեի,իսկ եթե եթերը լցնելը նկատի ունեք ապա ասեմ որ հիմնավորումներից մեկն այն է,որ օրինակ գովազդները շատ են:

----------


## Հարդ

Կասե՞ք վերջին անգամ երբ եք նայել Հանրային Հեռուստատեսություն )))))))))))

----------


## Գոգարիկ

Երեկ:

----------


## Հարդ

Էս մանրից ինձ դուր ա գալիս  :Smile:  Դուք երեկ նայել եք առաջին ալիք ու գովա՞զդ եք տեսել, ես էլ եմ ուզում էդ ծխելիքից  :LOL: 
Իսկ եթե լուրջ մի գուցե ալիքն եք շփոթում  :Smile:

----------


## Գոգարիկ

Դուք ինձ հարց տվեցիք երբ եք նայել...պատասխանեցի երեկ ,բայց դա դեռ չի նշանակում թե ես գովազդ եմ դիտել...ես երեկ ֆուտբոլ էի նայում...իսկ ծխելիքի վերաբերյալ ասեմ, եթե դուք էս գրածիցս հետո էլի էտ նույնն եք մտածում  ոչինց չունեմ ասելու:

----------


## Հարդ

> Դուք ինձ հարց տվեցիք երբ եք նայել...պատասխանեցի երեկ ,բայց դա դեռ չի նշանակում թե ես գովազդ եմ դիտել...ես երեկ ֆուտբոլ էի նայում...իսկ ծխելիքի վերաբերյալ ասեմ, եթե դուք էս գրածիցս հետո էլի էտ նույնն եք մտածում  ոչինց չունեմ ասելու:


Անցկացնենք մի փոքր պատմական ակնարկ  :Smile: 

Դուք բողոքեցիք առաջին ալիքի բովանդակությունից




> Հ1-ի աշխատանքային խումբը փորձում է լցնել եթերը իսկ մնացածը կարեւոր չէ:


Ես հարցրեցի թե ի՞նչն ա վատ, դուք պատասխանեցիք օրինակ գովազդները շատ են:




> իսկ եթե եթերը լցնելը նկատի ունեք ապա ասեմ որ հիմնավորումներից մեկն այն է,որ օրինակ գովազդները շատ են:


Նախ, դուք անցյալով չեք խոսել, երկրորդն էլ ես անցյալից չեմ հարցրել, դուք ասել եք որ գովազդը շատ ա առաջին ալիքում ու բնականաբար մենք ներկայի մասին ենք խոսում:

----------


## Գոգարիկ

Համարենք որ ձեր պատմական ակնարկը չստացվեց ,քանի որ դուք առանձնացրեցիք միայն այն տողերը որոնք ուղղակի ձեզ պետք էին:

----------

Շինարար (14.06.2014)

----------


## Հարդ

Ես էլ անիմաստ եմ համարում շարունակել մի մարդու հետ բանավեճը ով մի տեղով սկսում ա ուրիշով վերջացնում  :Smile:

----------


## Գոգարիկ

:Smile: համարեք:

----------


## Rammstein

Բա երեկվա հաղորդավարի հետինը…  :Blink: 

Էն որ վերջում էլ հիմնական հաղորդավարը ասում ա` «Շնորհակալություն պարոն Արսենյան, բլա բլա բլա, վստահ եմ հեռուստադիտողը գոհ մնաց…», ինչի՞ց գոհ մնա հեռուստադիտողը, որ եկել անկապ խոսում ու տափակ հումորներ է՞ր անում:  :Dntknw:

----------

Յոհաննես (14.06.2014)

----------


## Artgeo

> Հ1-ի աշխատանքային խումբը փորձում է լցնել եթերը իսկ մնացածը կարեւոր չէ:


Այդպես չէ: Հստակ պրոպագանդան ա կարևոր Հ1-ի մոտ: Անհանդուրժողականությունն ու մարդատյացությունը:

----------

Տրիբուն (17.06.2014)

----------


## Գոգարիկ

> Այդպես չէ: Հստակ պրոպագանդան ա կարևոր Հ1-ի մոտ: Անհանդուրժողականությունն ու մարդատյացությունը:


Դե դա էլ :

----------

